# April Raindrops 2016



## cntrygrl

Hi ladies I haven't seen any April threads started yet, so I decided to start one. I'm currently due 4/04/16 according to LMP. Can't wait to see more due dates!
Name :cloud9:Due date


 little_miss 3/26/16 :pink:
 busybee98 3/31/16 :pink:
 Bee Bee 4/01/16 :blue:
 Dotty Doo 4/01/16
 mac1979 4/01/16 :pink:
 samae23 4/01/16 :pink:
 CNorth 4/02/16
 trishpalac 4/02/16 :pink:
 Misscalais 4/03/16 :pink:
 psigyrl 4/03/16 :blue:
 ttcnumber2ky 4/03/16
 cntrygrl 4/04/16 :pink:
 hiphophooray 4/04/16 :pink: born 2/18/16 6lbs 8oz. 18 3/4"
 jjbubbles28 4/04/16 :blue:
 rachybaby85 4/04/16 :yellow:
 zmzerbe 4/04/16 :blue:
 shellgirl 4/05/16 :blue:
 wantingbubba7 4/05/16 :blue:
 Best step mum 4/06/16 :pink:
 cheerios 4/06/16 :blue:
 dani_tinks 4/06/16 :pink:
 Mrs.B. 4/06/16 :blue:
 thopkins0620 4/06/16
 salamander91 4/06/16 :pink: born 3/23/16 8lbs 13oz.
 Jtink 4/07/16 :blue:
 LikeTheStars 4/07/16
 PecksTTC 4/07/16
 purelygemini 4/07/16 :pink:
 babyjan 4/08/16. :blue:
 No Doubt 4/08/16 :yellow:
 agentBacon 4/09/16
 coolbabe843 4/12/16 :pink:
 babymonkey18 4/14/16 :yellow:
 SBBaby 4/14/16
 crazybaby09 4/15/16 :pink:
 EmmyReece 4/15/16 :pink:
 Leilahs_mummy 4/15/16 :blue:
 rabab780 4/15/16 :pink: born 3/06/16 5lbs
 AnglophileAsh 4/16/16 :pink:
 hellojello25 4/16/16 :blue:
 xLilypopsx 4/16/16
 Kay0102 4/17/16 :pink:
 lfrans 4/18/16 :yellow:
 linz85 4/19/16 :yellow:
 mommyof2peas 4/19/16 :pink:
 Powell130 4/21/16 :blue:
 Faith00 4/22/16 (c-section) :blue:
 IsaacRalph 4/22/16 :blue:
 JakesMummmy 4/22/16 :pink:
 Jonesbaby19 4/22/16 (Twins) :pink: :blue:
 KozmikKitten 4/23/16 :pink:
 Natasha2605 4/23/16 :pink:
 NDTaber9211 4/23/16 :pink:
 Oldermummy78 4/23/16 :blue:
 heychrissie 4/24/16 :pink:
 ksierra 4/24/16 :blue:
 bookworm0901 4/25/16 :blue:
 hal423 4/25/16 :pink:
 Chloe597 4/26/16 :pink:
 comotion89 4/26/16 :pink:
 Kuji 4/26/16 :blue:
 AdriansMama 4/27/16 :blue:
 Christie2011 4/27/16 (Twins) :pink: :pink:
 Laska5 4/27/16 :pink:
 Cornfieldland 4/28/16 :blue:
 Ganton 4/28/16 :yellow:
 MeeOhMya 4/28/16
 OwlGirl 4/28/16

*** 14 :angel: Gone Too Soon ***
youngmamttc :angel: :pink:18w 4d
baby_bray :angel: :blue: 16w 5d

Here's the thread gif for you ladies, just copy and paste the code below into your signature, there's a link to the journal in the image. Also found on page 6 of this thread.


PHP Code:
https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/Raindrops_zpsypekqdtl.gif 

PHP Code:
https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/RaindropsPink_zpseaq9iodt.gif 

PHP Code:
https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/RaindropsBlue_zpsthhlk4bc.gif 

PHP Code:
https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/RaindropsYellow_zpsov6d4sxu.gif


----------



## purelygemini

I've been looking for an April one all day!! Think you're the first start one since bfp's due in April are just now starting to come around. I'm also due on 4/4/16 according to lmp. Just found out today at 10dpo! Good luck and congrats to you!!:flower:


----------



## salamander91

Hi! Very cautiously pregnant here after a light Bfp :) 

due date 6/4/2016


----------



## cntrygrl

Hi Ladies. Thanks for joining up with me. I'm also working on getting us a sticker for our signatures. Hopefully we'll be seeing more little Raindrops as the month progresses.


----------



## purelygemini

Welcome salamander!! I saw your pics on the July firecrackers, nice to see you over on this side!

Cntrygirl thanks for doing this for us and making us a sticker!!


----------



## salamander91

Thanks cntrygirl and purelygemini!


----------



## mom2pne

purelygemini said:


> I've been looking for an April one all day!! Think you're the first start one since bfp's due in April are just now starting to come around. I'm also due on 4/4/16 according to lmp. Just found out today at 10dpo! Good luck and congrats to you!!:flower:

I put one up yesterday sometime in the Bump Buddies board. But this one will do!


----------



## mom2pne

cntrygrl I, too, am due April 4Th going by LMP, but April Fool's Day going by ovulation. My ticker is set to when I ovulated. I got my :bfp: on Monday night and it was very faint, took another test in the morning also very faint, and so I went and got my hcg checked. It was 12.5 @ 12dpo. I go Monday for another to see if it has gone up.


----------



## purelygemini

mom2pne said:


> purelygemini said:
> 
> 
> I've been looking for an April one all day!! Think you're the first start one since bfp's due in April are just now starting to come around. I'm also due on 4/4/16 according to lmp. Just found out today at 10dpo! Good luck and congrats to you!!:flower:
> 
> I put one up yesterday sometime in the Bump Buddies board. But this one will do!Click to expand...

Where's the bump buddies board? I must have missed it! I still like this one though :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Cntrygrl I am so happy to see you've started this thread! Congratulations happy and healthy 9 months to all of you!


----------



## mom2pne

purelygemini said:


> mom2pne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purelygemini said:
> 
> 
> I've been looking for an April one all day!! Think you're the first start one since bfp's due in April are just now starting to come around. I'm also due on 4/4/16 according to lmp. Just found out today at 10dpo! Good luck and congrats to you!!:flower:
> 
> I put one up yesterday sometime in the Bump Buddies board. But this one will do!Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the bump buddies board? I must have missed it! I still like this one though :)Click to expand...

it's down one or two from this on the main page. I wish they had a way for us to delete threads/ groups we started ourselves. I'm going to go clear that out and write Ignore/Delete in the topic line.


----------



## mom2pne

This happened a couple of nights ago and I wanted to share it here!

My husband saw a post I was putting in a board yesterday and he read it and was like " Are you pregnant?" Over and over again and then it registered in his brain. So today he got up early and made a list of baby names. lol I guess he is really excited about this baby!


----------



## mom2pne

How many will this baby make? 

I have 5 boys. So this baby makes 6. The pic in my profile is a few years old (my guess 2011), but going from left to right... Tyler 19 on Tuesday (He is on growth hormones to help him grow, Trenton 21, Lennox 5 is on his lap, Peyton 9 and Eli 9.


----------



## salamander91

This will be #2 for us. DS is 18 months :)


----------



## mom2pne

salamander91 said:


> This will be #2 for us. DS is 18 months :)

I got pregnant with my second son just after my oldest turned 18 months. They are 27.5 months apart because Ty decided he didn't want to come and I was induced 12 days late. That was a very hot Summer and we lived in a converted attic. Big mistake! lol Despite all of Ty's health issues and being very delayed Trent and him were very close for a long time. Now Ty is close to the twins and Len because he functions around a 6-7 year old.


----------



## purelygemini

Thank you for sharing all of that with us mom2pne (or should we call you Simone?) 
My name is Erin, I'm 32 and been with my boyfriend for a few years, we don't really have an exact date since we started as friends and gradually turned into the love we have today. We know we'll get married one day but not in a rush. I started young with kids, unfortunately I used to live a really wild and unhealthy life so to speak, and have gotten myself together and finally grown up in the past 2 years. I have a 15 year old son and a 9 year old daughter, both live with their fathers. I have a great relationship with all of them, but I used to not even be able to take care of myself, much less them, so that's why they're with them. 

I get embarrassed to share that people in fear of being judged but I hope to spend a lot of time chatting with you ladies in the next 9 months so I just wanted to put it all out there!


----------



## salamander91

It's good to hear the age gap is good mom2pne! I'm nervous of having a second.

No judgement here Erin xx

I'm Sally, 23 (until Wednesday lol). I've been with my partner for over 4 years and we're getting married next month! So exciting that new baby will be there even if no one else knows!


----------



## salamander91

Oops also forgot to say I'm due 6/4 but I'll be induced at 38 weeks due to type 2 diabetes so will actually be a march baby!


----------



## purelygemini

You should still stick with us here salamander! Or jump back and forth between boards lol!


----------



## salamander91

I'm planning on sticking here since all our scan dates and stuff will be similar. I'm sure there'll be other March babies here too!


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi Ladies! Can I join? Im currently pregnant with my first :) ive been TTC for 2 years now. I was pregnant in December but it ended up being ectopic :( i'm feeling great so far about this one though! Last time I only had my second blood test before I found out I was going to lose the pregnancy but I did my second one on Friday and I more than doubled! 

According to LMP I am due March 31 but based on O date, its April 1st, so Im going with that :p


----------



## mom2pne

Erin we won't judge! I had some issues in my past. Heck I cheated on my husband when we were engaged and my husband loves the result with all his heart, my second son. 

My husband and I have been together since 1/1992 and got married on our 5 year anniversary in 1/1997. 

Calling me Simone is fine!


----------



## mom2pne

Bee Bee said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I join? Im currently pregnant with my first :) ive been TTC for 2 years now. I was pregnant in December but it ended up being ectopic :( i'm feeling great so far about this one though! Last time I only had my second blood test before I found out I was going to lose the pregnancy but I did my second one on Friday and I more than doubled!
> 
> According to LMP I am due March 31 but based on O date, its April 1st, so Im going with that :p

:hi: and Welcome! By ovulation I am due April Fool's Day, too. I'm sorry for your loss! I had 2 chemical pregnancies prior to this and and a blighted ovum prior to my last son.


----------



## purelygemini

Bee Bee~ welcome and congratulations!! So happy for you after such a long time TTC!


----------



## purelygemini

Simone thank you so much that means a lot!! You're blessed to have such a great and caring husband...oh and it sounds like you're definitely due for a girl!!!


----------



## salamander91

Welcome Bee Bee :) xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome mom2pne and Bee Bee. Sorry I've been a bit MIA. We recently bought a house so trying to get everything unpacked. My son is 9 months old. It took us 2 1/2 years, IVF meds, and IUI to conceive him. We were quite surprised that getting pregnant a second time was so easy. Oh yeah I'm Dani or Danielle.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Mind if I join? My cycle was ultra crazy (I could be anywhere from 10-16DPO) but I know I'm due sometime between April 1st and April 7th :)


----------



## jtink28

Can I join? due date is April 7th, but I'll have a c-section a week early. So maybe late March or April 1st :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

jtink, I swear our lives are double XD I also have to have a c-section a week early so if my due date is April 6th/7th like I suspect it is, March 31st/April 1st will be my surgical due date XD


----------



## jtink28

lol, navy, how fun! i'm still in a little bit of shock - i even took an .88 walmart cheapie tonight to "make sure" lol. yep, still pink. i just can't believe it. i'm so thrilled and so terrified!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Totally feeling that too jtink! I had a MMC in June, we were not expecting to get pregnant so fast, it normally takes us MONTHS after a pregnancy

Also, our sons are VERY close in age!


----------



## mom2pne

Welcome Navy and Jtink!


----------



## mom2pne

Wish me luck! I go in the morning to get my hcg checked and I am hoping that it at least doubled every 48 hours. it was 12.5 on the 21st. Thank you!


----------



## Bee Bee

Good luck mom2pne! I got my second results today and I actually tripled!! Now I just need to call in the morning and set up a first ultrasound


----------



## purelygemini

NavyLadybug said:


> Mind if I join? My cycle was ultra crazy (I could be anywhere from 10-16DPO) but I know I'm due sometime between April 1st and April 7th :)

OMG yessss I'm so excited for you!!!! I've been busy the past couple days so didn't have a chance to catch up on the firecrackers thread, super happy for you and glad you're here!! :hugs:


----------



## purelygemini

jtink28 said:


> lol, navy, how fun! i'm still in a little bit of shock - i even took an .88 walmart cheapie tonight to "make sure" lol. yep, still pink. i just can't believe it. i'm so thrilled and so terrified!

Welcome!! I just went and bought a couple of those yesterday just to make sure! i'm scared of a chemical


----------



## jtink28

morning everyone! 

is this just me? i got my bfp yesterday, and this morning when i got up to take another test, i was incredibly nervous and praying that the pink second line would still be there and it would be darker. i was almost shaking with nerves!

so please tell me that today's is darker and it looks okay. i am seriously a ball of nerves after the BO in january. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6422.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## salamander91

I'm the same jtink28. My GP did one today and I was terrified waiting.


----------



## jtink28

also, fyi, it looks WAY darker in person! i hate that it looks so faint in pictures!


----------



## jtink28

whew, okay, so it's not just me. me husband thinks i'm crazy. he actually asked me why i'm taking more. men! :haha:


----------



## NavyLadybug

I do that too jtink, but I learned a long time ago that just because the line doesn't get darker doesn't mean something bad is happening. Haha But I still do it anyway XD

I'm so nervous of another chemical but with my chemicals I never got a + on a Digi and I'm really nauseous this morning so I'm feeling pretty good on my HCG levels. I go to the Dr today for my pee and blood test so I can get my referral to my OB :D 

HI GEMINI!!! :hi::hi::hi:

Gemini & jtink, what are you guys hoping for? I'm hoping for a another boy haha :blue::blue:


----------



## purelygemini

jtink it looks the same, possibly slighter darker today but it's definitely not lighter


----------



## purelygemini

Navy good luck at the doctor today! 

My SO wants a boy, I don't care either way but would pick girl if i could chose but i have a feeling it's going to be a boy...


----------



## jtink28

it's darker in person, so that makes me feel better. why do tests photograph so oddly? 

i don't remember my progression with my son. i'm saving my digi for tomorrow - it's my birthday tomorrow :) it had better say "pregnant!"

honestly, i'm fine with either a boy or girl. part of me would love a girl, but part of me wants a boy so my son can have a brother. we aren't having another after this - 2 is it for us - so i'm just curious to see who is going to complete our family!! :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

With lines like that, there's no doubt it'll say Pregnant! Just look at how frekaing faint my FRER was! Haha! 

DH wants a little girl, he wants one of each since while we want more children, we honestly don't know if that will happen.


----------



## cntrygrl

Hi Jtink and NavyLadyBug.

Simone good luck on your hcg this morning.

Jtink-- I will put you down for 4/07 and then change it when you have your c-section date.

Navy-- What date would you like me to put you down for?


----------



## NavyLadybug

For now I suppose put me down for the 4th since it's right in the middle, once I get a definitive date I'll let you know if it need updating! Thank you!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Navy--Okay all set for the 4th


----------



## purelygemini

guys i'm kinda freaking out right now. just took one of the pregnancy tests they have at my job and the line was barely even there. i have been up all night working graveyard shift so it wasn't fmu or smu but i think it was at least a 4 hour hold if not more. af is due to arrive today or tomorrow and i'm starting to get all worked up. i have one walmart 88cent test left and a digital frer. i've been testing positive since thursday. when should i try again with the digi so i can know for sure if i'm going to lose it or not???


----------



## NavyLadybug

Gemini, try not to worry to much. As long as there is a line, you are pregnant, the darkness is never a true indicator of a MC or CP as dye can vary from test to test and definitely from brand to brand. I do suggest getting a hold of your Dr ASAP, especially if you are worried. Stress is never a good thing. Lines can be affected by the time of day, length of hold, the amount of liquids you've drank and when you drank them and more. Not to mention some tests are 10MIU, 15MIU 20/25MIU and some are even 50MIU. Do you know what your personal ones are and what the ones at your work are?

For your digital, if you've been getting + since Thurs, your Digi would definitely pop + at this point :)


----------



## shellgirl

Hi ladies, may I join? I got my :bfp: on Thursday at 9dpo! I've never gotten one so early! It was very faint, but thank goodness it has darkened every day. I had my HCG & progesterone drawn Thurs & Sat and should get the results today. Going by lmp, my edd is 4/8, but I ovulated early so I think it will be more like 4/5. I'm excited to get to know all of you!


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome shellgirl :hugs: Would you like me to put you down for the 8th or the 5th?

Gemini-- I'm the same as you with the testing. If it was a different test than what you've been using then that could explain the line. I plan on doing my digi mid week, but mine is the weeks estimator.


----------



## shellgirl

Thank you! Put me down for the 5th as I'm sure my first u/s will confirm that date. I need to change my ticker to my ovulation date.

Gemini, I know how nerve racking it can be to not see darker tests. The other girls are right about it needing to be the same test, and even then, the dye lots can vary. I would definitely go in for for an HCG draw if I were you though to put my mind at ease.


----------



## Pamarin

I peed on a stick and it was positive. I was shocked last Thursday, but am very happy today. My first apt is August 21st...but according to my LMP, my due date is April 1st, 2016.

Send pink dust my way! :)


----------



## cntrygrl

We will have our signature sticker sometime today I believe.


----------



## kwynia

Here's the thread gif for you ladies, just copy and paste the code below into your signature, there's a link to the journal in the image.

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/Raindrops_zpsypekqdtl.gif

PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2328239-april-raindrops-2016-a.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/Raindrops_zpsypekqdtl.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/RaindropsPink_zpseaq9iodt.gif

PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2328239-april-raindrops-2016-a.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/RaindropsPink_zpseaq9iodt.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/RaindropsBlue_zpsthhlk4bc.gif

PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2328239-april-raindrops-2016-a.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/RaindropsBlue_zpsthhlk4bc.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/RaindropsYellow_zpsov6d4sxu.gif

PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2328239-april-raindrops-2016-a.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/RaindropsYellow_zpsov6d4sxu.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Bee Bee

I called my RE this morning and I am all set for my first US on August 7th! :) Ill be 6 weeks then


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh my goodness those are so cute! 

Just had my Dr confirm my pregnancy, my referral was sent to my OB so I can go there Wed and set up my first appt!


----------



## mom2pne

Bee Bee said:


> Good luck mom2pne! I got my second results today and I actually tripled!! Now I just need to call in the morning and set up a first ultrasound

That's great! With my last son it almost tripled. It went from 54 to 147 in 2 days. I am still waiting for the results.


----------



## mom2pne

kwynia said:


> Here's the thread gif for you ladies, just copy and paste the code below into your signature, there's a link to the journal in the image.
> 
> https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/Raindrops_zpsypekqdtl.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2328239-april-raindrops-2016-a.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/Raindrops_zpsypekqdtl.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/RaindropsPink_zpseaq9iodt.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2328239-april-raindrops-2016-a.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/RaindropsPink_zpseaq9iodt.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/RaindropsBlue_zpsthhlk4bc.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2328239-april-raindrops-2016-a.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/RaindropsBlue_zpsthhlk4bc.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/RaindropsYellow_zpsov6d4sxu.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2328239-april-raindrops-2016-a.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/RaindropsYellow_zpsov6d4sxu.gif[/IMG][/URL]

Thank You!


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay the stickers have arrived! My first ultrasound is set for August 25th. I will be 8 weeks pregnant. The teddy graham phase, Lol


----------



## mom2pne

Please remove me. My hcg is only 16 and just 6 days ago it was 12.5.


----------



## jtink28

mom2pne said:


> Please remove me. My hcg is only 16 and just 6 days ago it was 12.5.

So, so sorry love.:hugs:


----------



## shellgirl

I'm so sorry Mom2pne :hugs:


----------



## Bee Bee

mom2pne said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> Good luck mom2pne! I got my second results today and I actually tripled!! Now I just need to call in the morning and set up a first ultrasound
> 
> That's great! With my last son it almost tripled. It went from 54 to 147 in 2 days. I am still waiting for the results.Click to expand...

Mine went from 182 to 530 in 48 hrs :) Its just been super exciting for me since I didnt make it this far with my last pregnancy. I knew the second bloodtest that I was going to lose it :(


----------



## Bee Bee

mom2pne said:


> Please remove me. My hcg is only 16 and just 6 days ago it was 12.5.

I'm so sorry! :( I know exactly what that is like, its so hard :(((


----------



## shellgirl

I heard back from the doctor with my numbers and I can breathe easily (for now at least). HCG was 14 on Thursday and 44 hours later on Saturday it was 71. More than quadrupled! My progesterone is strong too at a 22, I'm so relieved. I know I'm not out of the woods by any means, but I'm so thankful that this pregnancy is at least starting off on the right foot. My first u/s is scheduled for 8/25 at 8 weeks. We're scan buddies cntrygrl!


----------



## mom2pne

Bee Bee said:


> mom2pne said:
> 
> 
> Please remove me. My hcg is only 16 and just 6 days ago it was 12.5.
> 
> I'm so sorry! :( I know exactly what that is like, its so hard :(((Click to expand...

Well this is CP #3 in a row and so I am hoping that the next time I get pregnant that that will be my Rainbow.


----------



## NavyLadybug

mom2pne said:


> Please remove me. My hcg is only 16 and just 6 days ago it was 12.5.

I'm so sorry, sweety :hugs:


----------



## salamander91

So sorry mom2pne xx


----------



## cntrygrl

I am so sorry mom2pne :hugs: Hoping you get your rainbow.

Shellgirl-- Yay we're scan buddies! Mine isn't until 2:15pm.


----------



## shellgirl

Mine's at 9:20, but since you're in NY, they're really only about an hour apart!
Are you in NYC? I used to live there. My husband is a New Yorker :thumbup:


----------



## Unicornwoman

Hello ladies! 

I would love to join your group! I just found out two days ago with a FRER squinter at 9 DPO that I'm expecting! Tested on a digital again at 10 DPO and another FRER today at 11 DPO to confirm and check that the line is getting darker (it is!!) According to my chart, I will be due April 7!

A bit about me: My real name is Elizabeth and I'm a 33 year old teacher. My DH and I got married in June 2014, but we have been together for over 7 years. If this little bean sticks, it will be our first child. (We waited because we were too busy working on our careers and enjoying our general independence). 

Last March, we got surprised with an unexpected but happy pregnancy. Unfortunately, our little bean did not have a heartbeat when we went in for our first u/s at 7 weeks 0 days. The bean had stopped growing at 6 weeks 5 days. :angel: We decided to have a D&E a few days later.

We decided that we wanted to try again, and we got the go ahead from our midwife after two cycles. SO, July was our first month TTC and we got our :bfp: on the first try! I was pretty darn shocked since, at 33, we only had a 1 in 6 chance! The midwife DID say women are more fertile after a D&E but DANG!

So, this, hopefully, fingers X'd, will be our rainbow baby! Funny story, we even SAW a rainbow the night we got our BFP! It was sitting over my DH's childhood neighborhood. We even got a picture of it over his old home's garage (although starting to fade a bit). Hoping and praying this is a sign from above that this baby is a sticky one!
 



Attached Files:







rainbow.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shellgirl

Awww! What a sweet story Elizabeth! I love that you saw a rainbow :cloud9:


----------



## youngmamttc

I would love to join you all. I got my bfp 6 days ago at 8dpo! 

My EDD is 5th April. This will be my rainbow after 2 previous losses! 

X


----------



## youngmamttc

I'll add my story. I'm Leanne. I'm 22, I have a 5 year old and an 18month old. My 5 year old was a surprise baby while I was still in school. Her father died in Afghanistan last year. I met my now fiancé when we were 18&19 and we tried for my son for 2 years and eventually conceived on clomid. My pregnancy with him was okay until my water broke at 34 weeks. He was born 2 weeks later by induction as he stopped growing. He was born perfectly healthy. When he was 14 weeks old I found out I was about 9 weeks pregnant by some complete miracle! That didn't work out so I was out back on clomid and conceived again in jan but that was ectopic. So fast forward to this month I was back on clomid and conceived again! Praying for my rainbow.


----------



## cntrygrl

Unicornwoman & youngmamttc Welcome and congratulations :hugs:

youngmamttc-- Do you have an estimated due date you'd like me to put on the first page?


----------



## youngmamttc

cntrygrl said:


> Unicornwoman & youngmamttc Welcome and congratulations :hugs:
> 
> youngmamttc-- Do you have an estimated due date you'd like me to put on the first page?

April 5th please. Thank you


----------



## Unicornwoman

mom2pne said:


> Please remove me. My hcg is only 16 and just 6 days ago it was 12.5.

I'm so sorry for your loss mom2pne. :cry::hugs:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

I would like to join as well please! I'm a little confused because I thought my EDD based on what I'm using for my LMP would be 4/3, but then my Dr told me it would be 4/4. For those of you with a 4/4 due date, what are you using as your reference date? I was using a 6/28 LMP date. I guess in the end, it really doesn't matter bc I will probably be a planned c-section. I guess lets go with 4/4 for now until first u/s scheduled for 26th at 8+2.

I'm nervous as with my last two mc's I had a lot of cramping and I have these on and off pulling feelings going on this time. Im trying to tell myself it's growing pains but I didn't think that really happened this early. Trying to remain positive!! I hope this is my rainbow baby. Pregnancy tests look good so far.


----------



## NavyLadybug

ttcnumber2ky said:


> I would like to join as well please! I'm a little confused because I thought my EDD based on what I'm using for my LMP would be 4/3, but then my Dr told me it would be 4/4. For those of you with a 4/4 due date, what are you using as your reference date? I was using a 6/28 LMP date. I guess in the end, it really doesn't matter bc I will probably be a planned c-section. I guess lets go with 4/4 for now until first u/s scheduled for 26th at 8+2.
> 
> I'm nervous as with my last two mc's I had a lot of cramping and I have these on and off pulling feelings going on this time. Im trying to tell myself it's growing pains but I didn't think that really happened this early. Trying to remain positive!! I hope this is my rainbow baby. Pregnancy tests look good so far.

I honestly just guesstimated by my chart, tbh. I had a MMC in June (Was NOT expecting to get a :bfp: this cycle! But overjoyed none the less!) and my bleeding was over 2 weeks so thats out to use for my LMP and my O was also out of wack but I know for sure my EDD is between April 1st and April 7th so I just went with the median :)


----------



## jtink28

So my beta today at 12 dpo is 34. Is this ok?!?! I feel like it's low, but my period isn't due till tomorrow?


----------



## NavyLadybug

jtink, thats perfectly fine :) Here's a quick chart for reference :)

https://i.imgur.com/oU533NF.jpg


----------



## jtink28

my AF isn't even due until tomorrow, and the nurse kept saying that if i was 4 weeks, 34 would be "too low," but since i'm a little early she thinks it okay.

it's my 35th birthday today and now i'm just stressed and worried, waiting for the next stupid beta.


----------



## NavyLadybug

jtink, every woman and pregnancy is different :) 34 is still within the normal range for 3 or 4 weeks based on LMP :) If you O'd or implanted late, that could be one perfectly normal reason that your levels are at 34 :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome ttcnumber2ky :hugs:

jtink-- I don't know why nurses say things like that. It just makes women worry for no reason.


----------



## jtink28

I only got my first bfp two days ago, and AF isn't due until tomorrow. It's going to be a long wait until Thursday and now my birthday is ruined :(


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Jtink- I know it is hard. I don't know why nurses say stupid stuff like that either. Just try your best to enjoy the rest of your day and happy birthday :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

thanks you guys. i felt 100% fine until these stupid betas. my tests are progressing nicely and getting really dark, and my digi came up "pregnant" today (i was saving it as a birthday present to myself)

i didn't have betas with my son, and i'm so glad i didn't. i naively enjoyed my early pregnancy with him. i wish it wasn't so complicated this time around!


----------



## shellgirl

Happy Birthday Jtink! That nurse is an idiot to say something like that when a number of things affect HCG level and 34 is not low for 12dpo. I had a 41 at 12dpo (taken at like 4pm btw, so late in the day 12dpo) with my daughter and she's a healthy 2 year old.


----------



## jtink28

thank you so much, shellgirl. my DH made a joke that this one will obviously be a girl because she's already causing him stress! :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Have a Happy Birthday and enjoy :hugs:


----------



## samae23

Can I join too?! I am basing my due date off of my ovulation date because my cycles are long and I ovulate late. So I'm 4 weeks 4 days and my due date is April 1! My first ultrasound is august 21st, I cannot wait!!
My husband and I had a surprise pregnancy in January and I ended up miscarrying. We have been trying since to get pregnant, and we are so incredibly happy! This is our first :happydance: My only pregnancy symptoms so far are sore nipples, fatigue and intermittent minor cramping.
I had my progesterone checked last Thursday and it was 43. Also had a beta hcg done which was 124. Had it checked again yesterday and it was 765 :D For some reason I was worried my progesterone would be low, so I'm so happy! 
I feel like I'm not going to believe this is all real until I see the litte peanut on my ultrasound!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Congrats samae23!!


----------



## shellgirl

Welcome Samae & congrats! Those are fantastic numbers!


----------



## mac1979

Can I join? According to lmp I am due 3/30 but by O I am due 4/1, which was my dad's b'day(he would be 72) , so I'm calling that my due date. Will you all still take me?


----------



## purelygemini

cntrygrl said:


> Welcome shellgirl :hugs: Would you like me to put you down for the 8th or the 5th?
> 
> Gemini-- I'm the same as you with the testing. If it was a different test than what you've been using then that could explain the line. I plan on doing my digi mid week, but mine is the weeks estimator.

i did my digi this morning and another one of the tests from my work last night, both positives!! So i think i passed the time where it would be a chemical, hopefully, now just hoping it stays sticky!!


----------



## purelygemini

ttcnumber2ky said:


> I would like to join as well please! I'm a little confused because I thought my EDD based on what I'm using for my LMP would be 4/3, but then my Dr told me it would be 4/4. For those of you with a 4/4 due date, what are you using as your reference date? I was using a 6/28 LMP date. I guess in the end, it really doesn't matter bc I will probably be a planned c-section. I guess lets go with 4/4 for now until first u/s scheduled for 26th at 8+2.
> 
> I'm nervous as with my last two mc's I had a lot of cramping and I have these on and off pulling feelings going on this time. Im trying to tell myself it's growing pains but I didn't think that really happened this early. Trying to remain positive!! I hope this is my rainbow baby. Pregnancy tests look good so far.

Mine is the 4th going by my ovulation date since i ovulated earlier than usual. going by lmp on 7/2, i would be due the 7th. but i guess i'll just see what the doctor says when i go!


----------



## salamander91

Welcome and congratulations samae and Mac! Xx


----------



## youngmamttc

I'm so crampy today it's making me very nervous ahh anyone else?


----------



## salamander91

I had a lot of cramping on Sunday youngmam. Nice dark frer yesterday so nothing to worry about :)


----------



## youngmamttc

salamander91 said:


> I had a lot of cramping on Sunday youngmam. Nice dark frer yesterday so nothing to worry about :)

Thank you. I remember having it with my son too but i was on edge then too lol. Such a scary pregnancy symptom to have but I know it means my uterus is growing


----------



## purelygemini

i feel like you're reading my mind because i'm super crampy and achey!! i'm having a lot of sharp pains on my left side, they feel like theyre shooting down the side of cervix/vagina too. i know the cramps and backache are my uterus stretching but the sharp pains are worrying me...i just gotta relax and think positive instead of freaking out at everything lol :haha:


----------



## NavyLadybug

I keep thinking back to how blissfully ignorant I was with DS, I was so distracted and so busy in my first trimester with him that I didn't have time to really think about any of it that way and I was constantly getting ultrasounds (Thank you TriCare and awesome OB!). It's not like that this time and I'm internally freaking out and consulting Dr Google (Bad, Navy, Bad!) for everything :rofl: I also have a bit of a stiff for an OB this time around who likes to say, "What happens will happen" and I want to tear her head off sometimes.


----------



## purelygemini

omg i would hate to have an ob like that!!!

i'm still in the process of getting insurance and finding an ob. i just went to a gyno recently that i really liked but i'm not sure if she'll take my insurance, hoping she does or that i find one i really like!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I LOVED my OB/GYN with DS, he was an amazing Dr and if it weren't for him, my son would have been born mentally disabled or stillborn (Had an issue with a hypertensive crisis and his cord around his neck and in a knot) and had he told me to continue to my due date (DS was born 4 weeks early) like his partner suggested or had me try to give birth vaginally, I could have had a stroke and DS would have been deprived of oxygen. I'm am SOOO thankful for him, because now my son is perfectly healthy! I wish I could have him again, but we now live in a different state :(


----------



## purelygemini

omg that is crazy!! so happy for you that he is healthy, that sounds like it must have been a terrifying experience!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Honestly, looking back, the details are all a bit of a blur because everything happened so fast. I went in for my routine appt and my blood pressure was 182/123 (critical status) and it wouldn't go down no matter what we did. My OB did an ultrasound and DS was breech and he said told me I had a choice, have an emergency c-section and potentially save both our lives or continue as his colleague suggested and potentially have my condition worsen to the point that I had a stroke. After talking about my sons chances at survival being born early (which were very high since I was 36 weeks) I told him to take him if he felt it was best. My son was born a few hours later and he was perfectly healthy. My OB showed me his cord and it had a knot about 8 inches from where it was attached to DS and had it tightened during a vaginal birth, the result would have been disastrous and I could have lost my son. He was born July 2nd and was so healthy (just a little small) that we went on on July 4th.


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome samae23 & mac1979 :hugs: I will get you right on the list.

AFM--I took my digi on Monday, but here's my progression. I felt comfortable enough with it to add a ticker. I've been having the cramping and sore boobs.
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## jtink28

Great progression cntrygirl!! Yay for tickers!!

Here's my progression. Surely my beta will be good tomorrow?! The line is so dark today, little nugget must be growing!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## NavyLadybug

Great lines, jtink and cntrygrl!


----------



## salamander91

Great progression ladies! This is my frer from yesterday :) I don't have a progression picture. All my other tests were IC's and I was starting to panic about the lines so I threw them away.

https://s8.postimg.org/cdg894dfp/P_20150728_144831.jpg


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wow!! Beautiful line Salamander!


----------



## mac1979

It's always good when the test line is darker than the control line. I took my last tests today, just because I didn't want them to go to waste. I am still in disbelief I'm pregnant. We've been trying since December and I wasn't even ovulating. So in late May I saw my doc about it (I'm 36) and she put me on metformin. I finally ovulated but with DH's travel I thought we missed the egg (we BDd two days before O), but I was just happy I ovulated, turns out DH has strong swimmers. I think its fate so my due date (by O) is my dad's b'day.


----------



## purelygemini

anyone else extremely bloated?? my whole stomach is so huge and uncomfortable right now that it's ridiculous. and all my clothes feel too tight, like i can't stand having jeans all up on my belly right now!! that part could just be in my head but i'm definitely bloated lol


----------



## purelygemini

beautiful progression lines everyone!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

That's a great line salamander! And great progressions jtink and cntrygrl!!

I can't tell you how much better it makes me feel to know I'm not alone with the crampy feeling and how it's really freaking me out!! It puts my mind at ease that it seems the cramps are completely normal. I don't have my progression with me, but to help put my mind at ease, I took a weeks digi this morning and got 2-3 weeks. That at least made me feel like hopefully things are progressing! I'm going to try to save the next one until mid or late next week and hope for a 3+. If I can do that, I might be able to make it to my u/s date with my sanity still in tact!

All of you ladies are wonderful!!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Purely- I had extreme bloating until yesterday and then it eased up a bit. It comes and goes for me, but my clothes definitely feel looser today without it!


----------



## cntrygrl

jtink-- Great progression
salamander-- That's a good dark line.

Have any of you ladies checked your cervix at all? I just checked mine this morning and it's low and kind of hard...... Of course I googled and nothing looks good.


----------



## shellgirl

Love all the progression ladies! Navy, that is so scary about your son! Thank God your OB knew what he was doing and advised you on the best decision. I also took another digital this morning and got 2-3 weeks and it made me very happy! I took one yesterday at 14dpo and still got 1-2 so I was a little nervous. I'm going to wait another week to try for the 3+ with the last digi. Here's pictures of my progression from 13dpo-15dpo. I have a bunch of FRER too, but I got bored of those and decided to try another test brand.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0990_opt.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0991_opt.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Bee Bee

I havent taken any new home tests since my round of bloods last week. I dont want to freak myself out. I'm just trying to trust that it's going to be alright. Its hard when you've had a loss because it's still in the back of your head all the time. But, either way, this definitely feels a lot different than my first one so I'm taking it as great signs. 

So far, symptoms are increased hunger and thirst, my uterus area feels like I've done a million crunches and it also gets twinges of pain if I get up to fast or twist too fast or something, acne breakout and yesterday my boobs started hurting and are getting fuller. I am 4 weeks and 6 days today :) 

How is everyone else right now??


----------



## samae23

So glad you caught the egg, strong swimmers like you said! ;) DH and i BD'd the day before and day after I think I ovulated...too busy the day of! Guess it worked! 
Neat that your due date is your dad's birthday :)




mac1979 said:


> It's always good when the test line is darker than the control line. I took my last tests today, just because I didn't want them to go to waste. I am still in disbelief I'm pregnant. We've been trying since December and I wasn't even ovulating. So in late May I saw my doc about it (I'm 36) and she put me on metformin. I finally ovulated but with DH's travel I thought we missed the egg (we BDd two days before O), but I was just happy I ovulated, turns out DH has strong swimmers. I think its fate so my due date (by O) is my dad's b'day.


----------



## samae23

youngmamttc said:


> I'm so crampy today it's making me very nervous ahh anyone else?

Yes, I've been cramping!! Such a scary weird thing...I just keep telling myself it's normal until I see blood..


----------



## samae23

NavyLadybug said:


> Honestly, looking back, the details are all a bit of a blur because everything happened so fast. I went in for my routine appt and my blood pressure was 182/123 (critical status) and it wouldn't go down no matter what we did. My OB did an ultrasound and DS was breech and he said told me I had a choice, have an emergency c-section and potentially save both our lives or continue as his colleague suggested and potentially have my condition worsen to the point that I had a stroke. After talking about my sons chances at survival being born early (which were very high since I was 36 weeks) I told him to take him if he felt it was best. My son was born a few hours later and he was perfectly healthy. My OB showed me his cord and it had a knot about 8 inches from where it was attached to DS and had it tightened during a vaginal birth, the result would have been disastrous and I could have lost my son. He was born July 2nd and was so healthy (just a little small) that we went on on July 4th.


Wow that's so scary!!! I'm glad you and your son are okay!! :)


----------



## samae23

Bee Bee- I understand your feeling. I'm trying to think the same way...just tell myself things are going to be ok and try not to obsess....that's extremely hard though! The only way I can keep my mind off of everything is to keep busy! I too have noticed the weird twinges in my uterus, especially when I stretch while getting up in the morning. Definitely have been breaking out :? Another thing I've noticed is that I've actually LOST weight since becoming pregnant..I know I'm not far along. But I think it's because I'm actually eating real healthy now hah! 

This might be a dumb question for everyone, but how do I get those cute little weekly baby progress things that are in peoples' signatures? I'm kind of new to this, just haven't posted much.


----------



## cntrygrl

samae23-- try lilypie.com create your ticker and then add into your signature.


----------



## mac1979

Samae, if you click on somebody's ticker it should take you to the website.


----------



## shellgirl

The cramps are normal unless they are very painful and/or accompanied by blood. I know it's really scary, I've had 2 losses myself so I'm all too aware of what can happen. I think the other thing you guys are explaining is round ligament pain. It's the uterus stretching and it can happen this early, I've already had it, particularly if I get up too fast or make a sudden move. And I am totally broken out too! I've got like 5 pimples and I never get them. I had them with my daughter too around this time though so I'm going to take it as a positive and welcome them with open arms!


----------



## samae23

Cntrygrl and mac- thank you!!!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Thank you shellgirl and everyone else who has talked about cramping pains and how they can be normal. With my first pregnancy that resulted in my DD, I don't remember having cramping pains (but as others have said, I was blissfully ignorant during the beginning of that pregnancy). However, I do remember I had cramping with both of my mc's. So of course the second I started cramping, I instantly started worrying about another mc. Hearing that others have it and it can be completely normal is very comforting! I did have spotting and lack of progression with pregnancy tests with the last two which I do not have with these cramps. So that is very comforting to me.

I feel infinitely more relaxed now than I have the past couple of days!!


----------



## mac1979

I've had a few cramps that I didn't have with my son. Also different is that my breasts are killing me, nausea in the morning and no fatigue this time. Knocking on wood about the fatigue thing, hopefully I can still make it to the gym each morning, I think its helping. I guess its true that all pregnancies are different.


----------



## trishpalac

Hi Ladies!

We are expecting our first! Due date is April 2nd. I have an appointment for an exam and bloodwork on August 5th and will hopefully schedule an ultrasound after that. So excited to meet you all!


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome trishpalac :hugs: I will add you to the list.


----------



## salamander91

Welcome trishpalac!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Welcome as well trishpalac!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow! You ladies make me feel like mine is just flying by!

Congratulations and a HH9M to all of you from a February Lovebug 2016 Momma!


----------



## coolbabe843

Mind if I join? By last period I would be due April 12th but seeing how I got a dark positive at 8dpo i believe I o'd early...anyways went to health department to confirm yesterday and dropped my cup of pee in the toilet so go back in 2 weeks to do another one. I have an 8 year old son and a almost 7 year old daughter and if everything works out #3 will be our final!


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome coolbabe843 :hugs: I can't believe they're making you wait another two weeks.


----------



## Unicornwoman

I think I might be out ladies.

I'm supposed to go in for my first progesterone/beta test this morning, but I'm not even sure I want to go anymore. 

I took a FRER this morning and this is what I got... I think I'm gonna have another :angel:
 



Attached Files:







bad test.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## NavyLadybug

I would still go, Unicorn. If it is another :angel:, your Dr definitely needs to know and they need to monitor your betas to make sure its complete and doesn't cause complications (unlikely but just to be safe). Was your FRER with FMU or SMU and did you have anything to drink in the 2 hours before?

Massive :hugs: to you if this is an :angel: baby


----------



## jtink28

oh, unicorn, i hope that isn't the case. :hugs:

it could be a weird test - maybe go in for your beta anyway.


----------



## coolbabe843

cntrygrl said:


> Welcome coolbabe843 :hugs: I can't believe they're making you wait another two weeks.

they said since I havent technically missed my period yet that to be safe come back on the 12th...they dont do blood draw just urine in a cup. So 13 days waiting..I am nervous cause I got a positive so early the normal runs through my mind...is it ectopic? is it a chemical? will i miss my period...crazy brain


----------



## youngmamttc

I'm so sorry unicorn. I agree is there any way your urine could be more diluted? Hpts are subject to so many variables that they're not reliable for progression. Still got for betas and see how it goes. Fx all is okay for you!


----------



## samae23

Oh I'm so so sorry unicornwoman :( I agree with everyone else, still go in, you never know! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## salamander91

I'm so sorry unicorn! Definitely still go in. FX for you xxx

Coolbabe I got my bfp at 3+2 as well and was terrified of a chemical but my tests are lovely and dark now and officially missed my period :)


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry Unicorn :hugs:

Coolbabe-- I understand your fear. I got my positive at 3w1d. My tests have only gotten darker. I tend to be a POAS addict. Especially after having 2 :angel: and losing my sons twin early on.


----------



## shellgirl

Unicorn, I'm so sorry you're having to worry. I agree with the other ladies to definitely go in for the draw and see what is happening.

:wave: Coolbabe! I O'd early and got an early positive as well and my beta comparisons came back great. I'm sorry they're making you wait, that's really annoying. Try not to stress too much before going back in though :flower:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Unicorn- so sorry to see. I agree with others in that I would still go. The information one way or another I think will be helpful. :hugs:


----------



## coolbabe843

Thanks everyone. I still have IC's on hand so I took one today along with an ovulation test and both came back darker then last time I took them so I am hopeful..How has everyone been feeling? I am pretty good, had cramping yesterday but nothing really today. I didnt have ANY symptoms with my other 2 either except missed period. I guess once period day comes and goes I will feel a lot better about it


----------



## mac1979

My light cramping is gone, now I just have horrible nausea for the past 3 hours. Going to Target today, last time I was there they had ginger candy and sea bands.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Coolbabe- glad to hear your lines looked darker. It can definitely be reassuring.
Mac- glad to hear cramping is gone and good luck in finding something to help ease the nausea. Funny enough exercise always helped me last time. I had to force myself to go but once I did I felt so much better about 10 mins in.

AFM, cramping is less and less. Now it's really just when I wait awhile between going to the bathroom and my bladder is really full (sorry if tmi &#55357;&#56842;).


----------



## mac1979

ttcnumber2ky said:


> Coolbabe- glad to hear your lines looked darker. It can definitely be reassuring.
> Mac- glad to hear cramping is gone and good luck in finding something to help ease the nausea. Funny enough exercise always helped me last time. I had to force myself to go but once I did I felt so much better about 10 mins in.
> 
> AFM, cramping is less and less. Now it's really just when I wait awhile between going to the bathroom and my bladder is really full (sorry if tmi &#65533;&#65533;).

I workout in the morning still, its really the only time that works for me and ds2. My nausea begins around noonish until I go to bed. Just threw up salad...not good.


----------



## jtink28

So, I had my second beta today. Beta #1 at 12dpo was 34. Beta #2 at 14 dpo was 155!!! Stick baby!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Congrats on the great beta jtink!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

mac1979 said:


> ttcnumber2ky said:
> 
> 
> Coolbabe- glad to hear your lines looked darker. It can definitely be reassuring.
> Mac- glad to hear cramping is gone and good luck in finding something to help ease the nausea. Funny enough exercise always helped me last time. I had to force myself to go but once I did I felt so much better about 10 mins in.
> 
> AFM, cramping is less and less. Now it's really just when I wait awhile between going to the bathroom and my bladder is really full (sorry if tmi &#65533;&#65533;).
> 
> I workout in the morning still, its really the only time that works for me and ds2. My nausea begins around noonish until I go to bed. Just threw up salad...not good.Click to expand...

Yuck. Salad is the worst. Hope you get some relief!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wow, jtink!! That's great!! It not only doubled, it more than quadrupled! Maybe its twins :rofl:


----------



## shellgirl

That's great Jtink! I hope it was the same nurse so she thinks before she talks next time!
Sorry about the nausea mac. I exercise every morning and it helps me with energy and nausea too. Haven't been able to yesterday or today since DD caught a bug and has now passed it on to me of course. Being sick, pregnant, and caring for a sick toddler really wore me out today. Thank God DH just got home so I could finally lay down.


----------



## purelygemini

salamander91 said:


> I'm so sorry unicorn! Definitely still go in. FX for you xxx
> 
> Coolbabe I got my bfp at 3+2 as well and was terrified of a chemical but my tests are lovely and dark now and officially missed my period :)

Same for me! I got my bfp at 10dpo and was freaked out the whole time. Tests are darker and my period never came!


----------



## purelygemini

mac1979 said:


> My light cramping is gone, now I just have horrible nausea for the past 3 hours. Going to Target today, last time I was there they had ginger candy and sea bands.

I was just there last night and saw the sea bands and preggie pops, didn't get any though because i'm not really nauseous yet but of course i started feeling really off all day...hot, dizzy, sharp pains still coming on my left side too


----------



## purelygemini

Anyone just have a feeling they know the sex of their baby yet?

I know it totally sounds crazy but I feel like I have a boy, when I said that to my SO he said he already had a feeling it was too lol!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Headed to the OB today to make my first "official" appt (the last two were just pee and blood confirmations) so woohoo! My beta at ~13DPO (3+~6) was 48 so thats a good number since 3 weeks norm is 5-50 :D

Gemini, right now I feel like mines a girl even though I want a boy haha


----------



## cntrygrl

Jtink-- Great numbers!

No nausea here, but I didn't have it bad with my son either. Lemonheads are what worked for me when I was feeling sick. As for feeling gender wise I think I'm having another boy even though chinese calendar says girl.


----------



## jtink28

gender-wise, i think i'm having a girl. honestly, i would love another boy, but i would love to have a girl too. with my DS, i told my husband the day i found out i was pregnant that it was a boy. i knew for sure - it was so creepy, but i just had a feeling.

my first ultrasound at 6 weeks is on august 31st! i'm hoping to see the heartbeat, but i know it might not be visible. i'll have another scan at 8 weeks - oh the benefits of being under RE care!


----------



## purelygemini

NavyLadybug said:


> Headed to the OB today to make my first "official" appt (the last two were just pee and blood confirmations) so woohoo! My beta at ~13DPO (3+~6) was 48 so thats a good number since 3 weeks norm is 5-50 :D
> 
> Gemini, right now I feel like mines a girl even though I want a boy haha

Good luck at the doctor and let us know how it goes!

I think I would rather want a girl but think it's a boy, we need to switch, lol!!!:haha:


----------



## purelygemini

jtink28 said:


> gender-wise, i think i'm having a girl. honestly, i would love another boy, but i would love to have a girl too. with my DS, i told my husband the day i found out i was pregnant that it was a boy. i knew for sure - it was so creepy, but i just had a feeling.
> 
> my first ultrasound at 6 weeks is on august 31st! i'm hoping to see the heartbeat, but i know it might not be visible. i'll have another scan at 8 weeks - oh the benefits of being under RE care!

isn't that feeling so weird?? it will be interesting to see if we're all right in the next few months!

What is RE care?


----------



## shellgirl

I had a feeling with my daughter that it was a girl, even though my dh's family is all boys. My MIL actually told me once I would never have a girl because they don't make them! :haha: Guess we're the exception! I actually think this one is a girl too, so we'll see :winkwink:


----------



## jtink28

gemini, i'm under the care of a Reproductive Endocrinologist. (RE for short)

I'm high risk for my Crohn's disease, and after the blighted ovum miscarriage in January, I went to see the RE because we wanted to make sure all was okay. July was the first month he put me on a low dose of progesterone to help, and it obviously worked :cloud9: so i'll be on progesterone until about 14 weeks i believe.


----------



## Bee Bee

I'm also with a RE right now too. My issue was/is PCOS and I also had my thyroid removed 2 years ago. 

I have always felt I will have a girl first so I am sticking with that 

I had one day of nausea the other day but it hasnt happened again yet. My boobs are going out of control, like even to the point where I put them in a bra in the morning and when I take my bra off at night, I notice a huge difference. And I still have the round ligament pain. I especially notice it when I reach up for something or when I crouch down. (Which, I do a lot of both at work) Hunger and thirst are still there too.


----------



## mac1979

I can't stop eating during the day!!! I need an intervention.:haha: :munch:


----------



## jtink28

I've been waking up feeling really sick, but as soon as I eat something, I'm okay. That didn't happen last time, so I'm curious to see how long it will last. 

Is it just me, or does anyone get a deep satisfaction seeing the bright blue + sign on a blue dye test? i love me some frer, and they'll always be my early-testing staple, but i love seeing that blue +!
 



Attached Files:







(null).jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Unicornwoman

Well, things are not looking good. I took another FRER today. It's even lighter than yesterday. :wacko:

Heard from the doc about the blood draw (NEW doc BTW...the one I had last week refused to due beta tests with only one previous m/c...like the new guy so much more...wish I'd met him earlier). 

HCG is 26. Progesterone is 3.8. He said the HCG is really low and would doubt that I was even pregnant if I hadn't taken a billion pregnancy test prior. :blush: lol. He also says progesterone is kinda low and would like to see that at around 8 or 10. 

He's sending me to get another blood draw tomorrow to confirm that this is a chemical pregnancy (or possibly see doubled HCG, but it's doubtful). 

No bleeding yet, but I'm not going to hold my breath. :cry:


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry Unicorn :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

Beta's on Wed were 49 and betas today were 90 :) All is looking well :D My first "official" OB appt is Aug 5th :D


So sorry, Unicorn :hugs:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

So sorry to hear Unicorn. :hugs:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

NavyLadybug said:


> Beta's on Wed were 49 and betas today were 90 :) All is looking well :D My first "official" OB appt is Aug 5th :D

I'm glad all is looking well. Good luck at your first appt!


----------



## purelygemini

jtink28 said:


> gemini, i'm under the care of a Reproductive Endocrinologist. (RE for short)
> 
> I'm high risk for my Crohn's disease, and after the blighted ovum miscarriage in January, I went to see the RE because we wanted to make sure all was okay. July was the first month he put me on a low dose of progesterone to help, and it obviously worked :cloud9: so i'll be on progesterone until about 14 weeks i believe.

That's great to hear that the progesterone worked!


----------



## shellgirl

I'm so very sorry Unicorn :hugs:


----------



## purelygemini

Unicorn~ I'm so sorry to hear that!


----------



## samae23

Unicorn- that's awful, so sorry :hugs:

Navy- glad to hear your betas are trending up :) that's always a good feeling


----------



## jtink28

unicorn, i'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs:



i promised myself i wouldn't take any of the conception indicator digis, but i couldn't help it - took one today and got my "pregnant 2-3" :happydance:

when is everyone's first appointment/scan? i have a scan at 6 weeks on august 14th, so only 2 weeks away!


----------



## samae23

Jtink- I'm so jelous you only have 2 more weeks to wait!!! Mine is august 21 and I'll be 8 weeks. I'm on vacation the week before so couldn't do it then. I want to fast forward so I can see my little peanut!


----------



## shellgirl

Hooray for 2-3 Jtink! My doc doesn't do them until 7 weeks and is booked or in surgery that whole week, so I'll have mine at 8 weeks on 8/25. So exciting you only have 2 weeks to wait!


----------



## cheerios

Hello! 

I'm expecting my #3 and my EDD is 6th April. My 2 boys are 2 and almost 4 (in my signature haha). Of course I'm hoping for a baby girl but I ain't holding my breath! 

Have my first scan in 2 weeks' time and I can't wait to see that everything's fine. I had an MC at 5 weeks in March, so I'm pretty cautious about this pregnancy, although the good thing is that I had a good HCG number last week. 

How's everybody? Maybe a short intro? 

Looking forward to getting to know you ladies in the course of the next 9 months!


----------



## jtink28

welcome cheerios!

a little about me: my husband and I have known each other since we were 12, but lost touch and reconnected nearly 7 years ago. we've been married for nearly 4 years. our son is 2, and he's the funniest little boy. i was diagnosed with Crohn's disease 5 years ago, a week before my 30th birthday. because of that, i see a high-risk OB and i had a c-section with my son, and i'll likely have another c-section with this baby. i had a blighted ovum miscarriage at 9 week in january, so i won't feel really safe until i see that flickering heartbeat!!


----------



## mac1979

samae23 said:


> Jtink- I'm so jelous you only have 2 more weeks to wait!!! Mine is august 21 and I'll be 8 weeks. I'm on vacation the week before so couldn't do it then. I want to fast forward so I can see my little peanut!

My first appointment is on the 21 also!


----------



## samae23

We're US buddies mac! I can't wait. If everything looks good and can even see a heartbeat, I think I will be able to relax a little bit!

And welcome cheerios!!! This will be my first child. I had a MC in Jan this year. My husband and I are so excited!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Welcome cheerios! 

My scan is scheduled on the 26th when I'll be 8+2, but my dr said if I'm really struggling with the wait, I can come in for a 6 week as well. So depending on how I'm feeling, I might take him up on it! Ideally I'd like to go at 6 weeks, 8 weeks and 13 weeks :blush:. I want all the reassurance I can get.


----------



## samae23

ttcnumber2ky said:


> Welcome cheerios!
> 
> My scan is scheduled on the 26th when I'll be 8+2, but my dr said if I'm really struggling with the wait, I can come in for a 6 week as well. So depending on how I'm feeling, I might take him up on it! Ideally I'd like to go at 6 weeks, 8 weeks and 13 weeks :blush:. I want all the reassurance I can get.

That's awesome that your doctor is so understanding and saying you can come in early if you want to! Yea mine they said I need to be at least 6 weeks. But I guess one of the good things about going in at 8 is that I should be able to see more and see a heartbeat! Its going to be Sooo hard to wait though! I understand wanting all the reassurance!


----------



## purelygemini

Cheerios~Welcome to the group!! A few of us have already posted about ourselves in the be first couple pages...it will be great to continue to get to know each other through this journey!!


----------



## cheerios

Wow! This is a very fast-moving thread! Finally caught up on the posts though it might take me a while to remember who's who here. Hah.

Jtink28 - totally know what u mean about heartbeat. Same for me. First tri is usually a bunch of nerves for me too. 

My first was conceived on clomid so I had all these early betas and blood draws. Second one was a planned-success-first-try bfp so I didn't have any betas or scans until 8 weeks. This one is a natural-bfp while on my first monitored cycle at my fertility specialist (same doc as for #1). So I have early betas too. I wanted more monitoring since the last MC in March.


----------



## cheerios

samae23 said:


> We're US buddies mac! I can't wait. If everything looks good and can even see a heartbeat, I think I will be able to relax a little bit!
> 
> And welcome cheerios!!! This will be my first child. I had a MC in Jan this year. My husband and I are so excited!

Thanks samae! 

Oh the beauty of first pregnancy. Please do enjoy every step of the journey! It's the only pregnancy you really get to enjoy without being distracted by an older kid(s) who wants your attention all the time. Haha


----------



## cheerios

ttcnumber2ky said:


> Welcome cheerios!
> 
> My scan is scheduled on the 26th when I'll be 8+2, but my dr said if I'm really struggling with the wait, I can come in for a 6 week as well. So depending on how I'm feeling, I might take him up on it! Ideally I'd like to go at 6 weeks, 8 weeks and 13 weeks :blush:. I want all the reassurance I can get.

Your doc is amazing! Is he a regular gynae or a fertility specialist? Most regular gynae do not do scans as early as the FS do here. 

Also I'm with you about getting as much assurance as you can go. Though I must say that when I didn't see the heartbeat at 6weeks with my first son, I freaked out. It appeared 4 days later though.


----------



## coolbabe843

I am pretty much symptom free except some days I have some stretching pains I guess is what it feels like....As for gender I dont care either way as I have a boy and a girl already but would LOVE another boy!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

cheerios said:


> ttcnumber2ky said:
> 
> 
> Welcome cheerios!
> 
> My scan is scheduled on the 26th when I'll be 8+2, but my dr said if I'm really struggling with the wait, I can come in for a 6 week as well. So depending on how I'm feeling, I might take him up on it! Ideally I'd like to go at 6 weeks, 8 weeks and 13 weeks :blush:. I want all the reassurance I can get.
> 
> Your doc is amazing! Is he a regular gynae or a fertility specialist? Most regular gynae do not do scans as early as the FS do here.
> 
> Also I'm with you about getting as much assurance as you can go. Though I must say that when I didn't see the heartbeat at 6weeks with my first son, I freaked out. It appeared 4 days later though.Click to expand...

Surprisingly not a fertility specialist! They are a high risk ob though. I think since I've had 2 back to back mc's this year combined with the fact that they are used to doing lots of extra monitoring seeing high risk patients makes them a little bit more understanding. If I remember correctly, I think I had an ultrasound at 7 weeks, 13 weeks, 20 weeks and then every week from 28 weeks on because I had high fluid. So they got me used to seeing LOTS of pics of my little peanut!!


----------



## little_miss

Hello ladies can i join u :) just found out I'm expecting again this is out 5th the youngest is only 10 months old , due on the 1st April from my lmp :) still shocked as didn't really want anymore kids ,4 is hard work lol but we are happy tho I'm nervous about the age gap ... 
No sickness yet but I sure it will come


----------



## jtink28

welcome little miss!! :)


----------



## salamander91

Welcome little miss!

I got my letter through today for my first appointment which will be august 13th. I'm hoping they'll do a scan! I'm not sure on gender yet. I'd like a girl but would be happy with a little brother for my son :)


----------



## mac1979

As far a gender goes there are pros to with boy or girl for us. A boy is cool because we already have a boy and we wouldn't need to buy anything new as I saved all his clothes. A girl would be nice because this will be our last baby and I would like one of each, and we need more estrogen... even our dog is a boy. I'll just be happy if this one stays out of the NICU this time.


----------



## hiphophooray

Hi ladies can I join? EDD is April 4th :) I have one little boy who will be 3 in September. I had my betas done and they were 37 on Thursday(July 23) then 415 on Monday(July 27)! I go to my first OB appt on Tuesday, I am unsure of when I will get my first scan, I believe it is around 8-9 weeks at my OB's office. I really want a girl and OH wants another boy, but of course we will be happy with either :) so happy to finally be out of TTC threads and into pregnancy group :)


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Welcome little miss and hiphophooray!


----------



## Unicornwoman

Well, it's official. I'm out. My BFP is an :angel:. Started bleeding this morning. 

I'm sad, but I'm ready to move on.

Hopefully my doc says I can try again soon. 

Good luck with your pregnancies everyone and thanks for all your support. H&H 9 months to you! :cloud9:


----------



## shellgirl

Unicorn, I am so so so sorry to hear this. I know how it feels. I hope you are able to try again right away and that this is your last loss. :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

Unicorn, I'm so sorry. Big hugs.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

So sorry to hear Unicorn. :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

So sorry sweetheart :hugs: Hopefully next time will be your rainbow baby or that they will at least refer you to a fertility specialist :(


----------



## samae23

So so so sorry unicorn :( :( hoping you will get your rainbow baby soon! 
Welcome little miss and hiphophooray!


----------



## samae23

cheerios said:


> samae23 said:
> 
> 
> We're US buddies mac! I can't wait. If everything looks good and can even see a heartbeat, I think I will be able to relax a little bit!
> 
> And welcome cheerios!!! This will be my first child. I had a MC in Jan this year. My husband and I are so excited!
> 
> Thanks samae!
> 
> Oh the beauty of first pregnancy. Please do enjoy every step of the journey! It's the only pregnancy you really get to enjoy without being distracted by an older kid(s) who wants your attention all the time. HahaClick to expand...


Yes thank you I will, and I have been so far! I am so beyond happy I just want to tell everyone!!!...but of course I won't. I haven't even told my family yet.


----------



## purelygemini

welcome little miss and hiphophooray! hiphop i remember seeing you on the ttc boards, it's great to see you over on this side!!


----------



## PecksTTC

Hi ladies, :hi:

Can I join? Estimated due date 7 April 2016. 1st beta at 8dp5dt of 163 and 2nd at 10dp5dt of 364. More bloods only if I freak out.... Which I will.... So will go next thurs.
7 week scan booked for 20 August and hope to see sacs and hear heartbeat. Cautiously optimistic!!

Only on page 3 so will read and catch up on everyone!!!


----------



## purelygemini

Welcome pecks!


----------



## salamander91

So sorry unicorn! Xx

Welcome hiphop and Pecks xx


----------



## youngmamttc

Does anyone else just have days where they don't feel sick at all? It worries me


----------



## salamander91

I never had nausea at all with my first youngmam. I've hardly had it at all this time either.


----------



## youngmamttc

Some days I just don't feel pregnant lol I almost forget


----------



## samae23

Welcome Pecks, those are great numbers!!

Youngmam, I know how you feel...I sometimes almost forget I'm pregnant too bc I don't feel like it. I haven't had any nausea at all yet *knock on wood*. Pretty much my only symptom is my sore breasts and they're getting bigger.


----------



## cheerios

NavyLadybug said:


> So sorry sweetheart :hugs: Hopefully next time will be your rainbow baby or that they will at least refer you to a fertility specialist :(

Hey navy,

Wanted to tell you our boys are born on exactly the same day and year! How cool is that? And we're 1 day apart pregnancy-wise.


----------



## cheerios

Unicorn - Sorry about your loss. I really hope you'll be preggy with your rainbow soon! 

Youngmam- Totally know what u mean. I don't feel preggy at all, other than a slight pain in my lower abdomen when I over exerted myself last Friday.


----------



## purelygemini

I don't really feel super pregnant except the aches and pains, I'm having a ton of the round ligament pain and backache. Not really any nausea yet, I think that will start in a couple weeks for us!

I have insane bloating though, anyone else experiencing this?? I look like I'm 4 or 5 months pregnant, it's ridiculous!


----------



## mac1979

My bloating is horrible. I swear I look like I did at 6 months pregnant last time. Thank god for stretchy denim.


----------



## cheese lover

Hi! I'm cautiously stepping in. I got a very faint BFP this afternoon with FRER. I'm 9days PO. Due date is 4/15, 3 days before DD's 5th birthday. I feel very nauseous like I did with DD, even this early on. DH agreed with the faint line but man it was faint! I have 3 more FRER's just to make sure! &#128514;


----------



## shellgirl

Gemini, I am SO bloated! The first pic is right after I found out a week and a half ago and the 2nd one is yesterday. I totally look 4 months pregnant!
 



Attached Files:







Bloat comparison.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## purelygemini

Welcome cheese lover! Keep us posted on the test progression!!

Omg shellgirl mine is just like that too!! I wish I had a before pic but I'll take one of mine now. At least yours looks rounder, mine is just like pointed straight out and it's only my stomach area, not even lower by my uterus, My clothes already don't fit me and it's stupid since it's not even because of the baby yet lol :haha:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi ladies can I join? Just got my first BFP after trying for our first for nearly 4 years with unexplained infertility. This was our first IVF cycle and it worked :) my edd is 6th April but have a dr appt this afternoon to get my second beta and find out what my definite due date will be.


----------



## shellgirl

:hi: Pecks, Cheeslover, and Wantingbubba! And anyone else new that I may have missed!

Gemini, I want to see a pic of your bloat bump too!


----------



## laughingduck

Hello girls, can I join too? Im due April 13th. Had a mc in June and hoping for a sticky bean this time! Anyone else have headaches? I had them with my last pregnancy too, so annoying!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Welcome pecks, cheeselover, wantingbubba and laughingduck!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

laughingduck said:


> Hello girls, can I join too? Im due April 13th. Had a mc in June and hoping for a sticky bean this time! Anyone else have headaches? I had them with my last pregnancy too, so annoying!


I feel you on the headaches/migraines, that and morning sickness and fatigue are my top symptoms right now


----------



## shellgirl

My latest symptom that has kicked in full force is the hyper smell sensitivity. Earlier I could smell the dog's dry kibble from the other room while they were eating and wanted to throw up. Then tonight, we were cooking a pizza in the oven for dinner and I went to go lay down (insert fatigue here!) while it cooked and set the timer. I came running out soon after because I swore I smelled burning pizza, but the timer hadn't gone off yet and it wasn't even ready, let alone burnt! :wacko:

Hello laughingduck!


----------



## mac1979

I am horribly bloated too. I look like I did at 20 weeks with my first. I'm tempted to break out my maternity clothes already. I threw up dinner tonight, again. Tempted to just stop eating at night so I don't have to deal with being sick.


----------



## jtink28

I'm the opposite. No symptoms at all. I was like this with my son, but it doesn't help me from being worried. :(


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Jtink- pretty much all of my initial symptoms are gone too, but I didn't really have any with first either this early. The only thing I do still have right now is the on and off mild cramping which doesn't help nerves either! I'm comforted though with the knowledge I didn't have any with my first either.

Keeping me positive though is the pregnancy tests as the test is so much darker than the control now. Probably going to take my weeks estimator on Wednesday hoping for a 3+! If I can get that, I might try to hold off on betas.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

It's conflicting though because obviously it's not fun feeling sick, but the symptoms can be reassuring! I just try to think back to how I had no symptoms with my daughter and she's a happy healthy toddler and I had symptoms with my first mc and well, that didn't turn out so well obviously. So symptoms don't always mean everything is great just like lack of symptoms doesn't mean anything is wrong!


----------



## thopkins0620

Hey ladies can I join?? I've been looking for this thread and I have finally found it!!! A little history on me. On July 8, 2014 I had a miscarriage at 8 weeks. I was supposed to be twelve weeks. So after any months of trying a miracle happened when we quit trying... Please accept me into this wonderful group!! I know I'm pregnant but don't want to get my hopes up just yet.. I will be praying for you lovely ladies!!! God bless!!


----------



## cheekylupita

Hi Ladies! May I join? I found out on the 29th I am pregnant with my first baby. I am really excited and nervous! According to LMP my due date looks like April 6 2016. I have my first appointment with OBGYN Sept 8.


----------



## cheese lover

The nausea has really kicked in today. I've eaten more saltines than anything else today :( I'm really hoping tomorrow's test is darker!


----------



## Bee Bee

Im sort of the same. Most of the symptoms arent horribly strong. Still very thirsty and hungry. The round ligament pain has died down but I did notice it today when my knocked up against the area by accident.Also, my back just feels strained and tight which I assume coincides with the round ligament pain. Other than that, I felt nausea one day but otherwise its just been here and there. But I am not even 6 weeks yet which is when I hear it starts to really kick in.


----------



## purelygemini

Shellgirl here's my 5 week belly bloat...crazy!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 9


----------



## salamander91

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Not much symptoms here apart from round ligament pains and super smell lol


----------



## coolbabe843

I am good, just the round ligament pains in the right area of my pelvis. Kinda scary at times! No nausea or anything...I was super hungry yesterday but trying to do better from now on due to being chunky already and dont want to gain 60lbs like my other two pregnancies.


----------



## purelygemini

Omg I need to stop doing the gender prediction tests, I'm obsessed right now even though I know it's way too early!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Gemini I do all the old wives tales my entire pregnancy to pass time! Its fun for me, seeing which ones are right each time around haha They're obviously for fun and not scientific but I still like them hahaha I actually took one of the gender predictor tests you can buy at the store for around 30$ and it said boy so it was right for my son, but again, it has a 1 in 2 chance of being right XD


----------



## purelygemini

Navy yesterday morning I did the baking soda test and it said girl but I feel like it's a boy so either it's too early to take it or I'm wrong, lol!! They are lots of fun though. There's a huge list of them in the gender prediction board, ones I've never even heard of!


----------



## laughingduck

Oh yes I need to do the baking soda test, I forgot about that! Am I too early? I feel like I have another girl brewing this time, but who knows.


----------



## laughingduck

NavyLadybug said:


> laughingduck said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls, can I join too? Im due April 13th. Had a mc in June and hoping for a sticky bean this time! Anyone else have headaches? I had them with my last pregnancy too, so annoying!
> 
> 
> I feel you on the headaches/migraines, that and morning sickness and fatigue are my top symptoms right nowClick to expand...

Im glad Im not the only one (not that I wish headaches on anyone lol, just glad to see it is a bit normal)! I woke up and my headache is gone for now, but it often starts in the afternoon. Hoping it will go away soon. I was always an evening sickness as opposed to morning sickness person too. I felt mildly queasy last night and when I woke up in the middle of the night to pee, which is early for me. With DD I did not feel much nausea until 6 weeks.


----------



## purelygemini

laughingduck said:


> Oh yes I need to do the baking soda test, I forgot about that! Am I too early? I feel like I have another girl brewing this time, but who knows.

I feel like me doing it at 5 weeks was too early but maybe that's just me telling myself that so I don't think my instincts are wrong :haha:

But it might make some sense if you wait to do it until the sex organs are starting to form, that way more of the hormone for boy or girl is being released...but that's just a thought, I haven't been able to find anything saying how many weeks along you should be before you start doing these


----------



## NavyLadybug

I did the baking soda test with all my pregnancies at roughly 5 weeks (if I made it that far) and with DS it fizzed which meant boy, in June it didn't fizz which meant girl and I did one yesteday (LOL) and it fizzed which means boy though I feel this one may be a girl even though I want a boy haha


----------



## mac1979

I've done a lot of old wives tales, with ds most said girl...they were wrong obviously. For this one they are about 50/50...so who knows.


----------



## purelygemini

NavyLadybug said:


> I did the baking soda test with all my pregnancies at roughly 5 weeks (if I made it that far) and with DS it fizzed which meant boy, in June it didn't fizz which meant girl and I did one yesteday (LOL) and it fizzed which means boy though I feel this one may be a girl even though I want a boy haha

How much baking soda and urine did you use? i used 2 tbsp baking soda but then a lot of urine, then wasn't sure if i was supposed to mix it up or what


----------



## jtink28

welcome to all the new girls!

at the moment, i'm waking up feeling a little sick, but as soon as i eat some crackers, i feel okay. but my stomach is definitely more iffy these days - last night, my husband offered me a small bowl of ice cream (it was 95 degrees here yesterday!!) and it didn't sound good. i had a small amount, though, since it was mint and chip and the mint settled my stomach :haha:


----------



## purelygemini

mac1979 said:


> I've done a lot of old wives tales, with ds most said girl...they were wrong obviously. For this one they are about 50/50...so who knows.

i saw something about the shape of the vein in your left eye...weird.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Welcome thopkins and cheekylupita!

Shellgirl and purelygemini, those look a lot like mine did last week!

Mild nausea this morning to mark the beginning of week 5. I felt better after I ate though.


----------



## NavyLadybug

purelygemini said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> I did the baking soda test with all my pregnancies at roughly 5 weeks (if I made it that far) and with DS it fizzed which meant boy, in June it didn't fizz which meant girl and I did one yesteday (LOL) and it fizzed which means boy though I feel this one may be a girl even though I want a boy haha
> 
> How much baking soda and urine did you use? i used 2 tbsp baking soda but then a lot of urine, then wasn't sure if i was supposed to mix it up or whatClick to expand...

I used 2tbs baking soda and about 2oz of urine (I have collection cups I used when I would POAS and they are 2oz cups)


----------



## cntrygrl

Wow our little thread was very busy this weekend. 

Welcome cheerios, littlemiss, hiphophorray, PecksTTC, cheese lover, wantingbubba7, laughingduck, thopkins0620, and cheekylupita. :hugs: I will get everyone added to the main page.

Unicorn-- I am so sorry :(


----------



## samae23

Wow lots of new ladies, welcome everyone!! I definitely have bloating and look way more pregnant than I am, it's ridiculous! I swear, I could have one bite of any food and become bloated. 
I just told my mom dad and sisters yesterday that I'm pregnant, that was fun!! I wasn't planning on telling them this early, but my younger sister is going out of the country for 3 weeks and then moving to another state so I won't see her for awhile! :( Boy is she ever sad she won't be here!


----------



## cntrygrl

Samae-- We weren't going to tell anyone til our 8 week ultrasound, but I got interrogated at a family picnic yesterday. Luckily we still get to surprise some of my family and DH's.


----------



## psigyrl

Hello Ladies! Can I join too? My estimated due date is April 3rd. This is my first time pregnant so I really have no idea what I'm doing or what to expect! My first ultrasound is in two weeks. I think that's when everything will really sink in!


----------



## mac1979

We aren't tell anyone until our 8 week ultrasound but I think my MIL knows just by noticing how big my boobs have gotten and my tummy. She hasn't said anything though.


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome psigyrl :hugs:


----------



## cheese lover

Thanks for the welcome everyone! FRER was faint again this morning but I'm still only about 5 days before AF should arrive. 
We're visiting my family in a couple weeks so I'm going to have to tell my mom. They're having a big party and it would be obvious I'm not drinking unless I have some help from my mom. My dad is too big of a gossip to tell this early! We didn't tell him until we told everyone last time too. My mom and sister acted surprised for him. I'll probably tell my sister too so my mom has someone to talk to about it :) still having nausea. In fact I was dishing out some soft cat food for the rescue kitten I found a couple days ago and I actually vomited from the smell. 
Anyone have more than two babies? Did you have similar symptoms for same gender baby? I'm just wondering because I feel exactly like I did with our daughter except maybe a little more strongly. DH and I both want another little girl and our daughter badly wants a baby sister :)


----------



## youngmamttc

I made my booking appointment today for the - 19th August and my scan when I'm 8 weeks on the 26th August. Seems like ages away &#128561;


----------



## shellgirl

purelygemini said:


> Shellgirl here's my 5 week belly bloat...crazy!!

Love it!!

And hello to everyone new! This thread sure moved fast since yesterday!


----------



## busybee98

Hi. I think my edd is 4 /4/16 based on ovulation. I have my first appointment on 8/25. Can't wait. This is number 2 for me. Dd is 3 and I think I saw on the 2 week wait that many others have 3 year olds too.


----------



## jtink28

I've seen so many tiny babies lately and it's made me so excited for early April!!

Saw a 1 week old baby girl today and I almost got weepy. Hormones!! :cloud9:


----------



## cheerios

cheese lover said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone! FRER was faint again this morning but I'm still only about 5 days before AF should arrive.
> We're visiting my family in a couple weeks so I'm going to have to tell my mom. They're having a big party and it would be obvious I'm not drinking unless I have some help from my mom. My dad is too big of a gossip to tell this early! We didn't tell him until we told everyone last time too. My mom and sister acted surprised for him. I'll probably tell my sister too so my mom has someone to talk to about it :) still having nausea. In fact I was dishing out some soft cat food for the rescue kitten I found a couple days ago and I actually vomited from the smell.
> Anyone have more than two babies? Did you have similar symptoms for same gender baby? I'm just wondering because I feel exactly like I did with our daughter except maybe a little more strongly. DH and I both want another little girl and our daughter badly wants a baby sister :)


I have 2 boys and I'm not if I had similar symptoms for both of them. I didn't vomit per say for both pregnancies. For my #1, I was on metformin and that made me really nauseous at night. But once I stopped metformin, I was all OK! With #2, my 1st tri was a piece of cake compared to #1 just cos I didn't have any night nausea. I had to eat regularly for both pregnancies though. No obvious sign that I "knew" it would be another boy, so I can't tell for yours!


----------



## cheerios

jtink28 said:


> I've seen so many tiny babies lately and it's made me so excited for early April!!
> 
> Saw a 1 week old baby girl today and I almost got weepy. Hormones!! :cloud9:

Your hormones are making you weepy. My hormones are making me angry! Or should i rather say "easily-irritable". I don't have the patience with a grouchy almost-4-year old when he fell asleep in the car and didn't want to wake up when we arrived home. Nor do i have the patience when he tells me he can't buckle himself up.... I've had to apologize a couple of times already!


----------



## shellgirl

Jtink I'm the same! I saw a newborn in an ergo with his or her mommy at the park yesterday and I just wanted to eat it!


----------



## cheese lover

I'm a part of a car seat group on Facebook and I keep seeing all these brand new babies going home in their car seats. It's killing me! I'm also not quite myself. I stopped to pick up a little kitten I found at a store. I'm terribly allergic to cats! What was I thinking?! I just couldn't leave it. I'm trying to not let myself get too excited just in case this isn't real but man I have a ton of symptoms.


----------



## Sophie2015

Finally found an active April babies thread. &#9786;&#65039; I'm due 4/8/16. 4 +4 today and excited but scared to death. Had 2 mmc last year. Praying this time is different.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I caved and took another pregnancy test, this time with the weeks estimator, 3+! Makes me feel a lot better because by this stage with my last loss I was still getting 1-2's with only one 2-3 so even though I know HCG rises differently in each pregnancy, it still reassuring.

https://i.imgur.com/WDcq5Q8.jpg


----------



## jtink28

welcome sophie!

yay for 3+ navy!! i want to take another estimator, but since i'm not even 5 weeks yet, i'm not sure it will say 3+. don't want to stress myself out!

at the moment, i've been waking up with nausea. if i get up and eat something small, even a cracker, it goes away. i definitely did not have this with my son. and the exhaustion has been unreal. with my son, i was exhausted at night before bed. this time, i'm exhausted ALL THE TIME. blah! nice to have symptoms, but man, it's kicking my butt already!


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome busybee98 and Sophie 2015 :hugs:

NavyLadybug-- Love that test!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Yay Navy for the 3+! I'm probably going to take my estimator sometime this week, but I'm nervous. Hoping for the 3+ as well.


----------



## mac1979

jtink28 said:


> welcome sophie!
> 
> yay for 3+ navy!! i want to take another estimator, but since i'm not even 5 weeks yet, i'm not sure it will say 3+. don't want to stress myself out!
> 
> at the moment, i've been waking up with nausea. if i get up and eat something small, even a cracker, it goes away. i definitely did not have this with my son. and the exhaustion has been unreal. with my son, i was exhausted at night before bed. this time, i'm exhausted ALL THE TIME. blah! nice to have symptoms, but man, it's kicking my butt already!

I'm more exhausted too, I think it is because I am chasing after a toddler all day (who happens to be set on destruction) and doing housework on top of making a human.


----------



## hiphophooray

Yay Navy!! Love seeing 3+ weeks.
I have the exhaustion as well! Definitely have to say running around after my 3 year old has contributed to that :haha: 
I am actually sitting at my OB office for my very first appointment now! Even thought its rather pointless as I've already forced my way into ER bloods and U/S to make sure everything looked OK as of now. My anxiety gets so much worse then normal during pregnancy, and normally its pretty bad! Its all worth the stress in the end though :) last night DS had really bad mucous build up and was up throwing up and crying for a few hours, and I feel drained! Poor guy, thankfully he's much better this morning. 
So do any of you deal with sympathetic pregnancy symptoms in OH? It happened with DS, and honestly before then I would never believe that is even a possibility. Just husbands trying to steal the spotlight :haha: Well here were are 2nd time around and OH is seriously going through it again! Almost worse than me :rofl:


----------



## cntrygrl

I am with you on the exhaustion. I work as a Staffing Coordinator and lucky enough to bring my son to work with me, but it's certainly tough.


----------



## EmmyReece

Was wondering if I could join too please?

Going off my positive ovulation test and the due date calculators I've checked, I'm due on the 15th of April :cloud9:

Here's my 10dpo :bfp:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/FBC4072C-F6E3-4AF9-82C4-6A6198FB2D7F_zpsmy2y15lp.jpg


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome EmmyReece :hugs:


----------



## shellgirl

Hooray for 3+ Navy! I'm hoping I'll see that in the next couple of days :winkwink:

Welcome Emmy!


----------



## little_miss

Welcome emmy :)


----------



## Sophie2015

Welcome and congrats to all the newly preggos!!!
Anyone else 4-5 weeks and freaking out about cramps. I know it's normal but I guess after losing 2 last year I can't help but worry. Had a second beta yesterday at 4 +3 and it was great but still I worry.


----------



## purelygemini

Welcome to all the new people and congrats on that test Navy!!

My cramping and backache is slowly starting to go away, but I still get the occasional sharp pain on my left side. I think that's where the baby is and that's also where I think I have a cyst, that should be going away from the pregnancy now. That's one way to get rid of it lol!!

As far as my symptoms, now that the cramping is going away (that was my biggest thing) I only really have the feeling of weakness and dizziness, plus I get hot really easily. Just enjoying the somewhat lack of symptoms now because I know that will probably change in the next week or so!


----------



## Bee Bee

Saw I had digis lying around so I decided to POAS because why not? 
according to the manual 3+ puts me at 5+ weeks along which is right on. Can't wait until Friday when I get to see that heartbeat!!

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q246/kai1985/11781776_10154301210798561_8475389309800396218_n.jpg


----------



## MissMcCoy

Hi guys, 
I haven't gotten my bfp yet. 
But I figured id stop by and wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months. Hope to be joining you all straight away!!! 

My names Jenn, I'm 29. I have two kids who are 8 and 10. 
Really excited to add more to our little family.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Love the 3+ Bee Bee!!

Good luck MissMcCoy!


----------



## samae23

I love the 3+ Navy and BeeBee!! I am thinking of doing one too...it would make me feel better :) Welcome more ladies!! And thank you missmccoy, hope to see you on the pregnancy boards soon! 
I finally just got my first bout of nausea this morning :( could only eat toast and gingerale. Boo, I don't like it! :nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

Loving the 3+ on the digis ladies :happydance:

I guess I'm a bit early for symptoms, but I do have an achey tummy and felt sick when I was preparing the dog's food last night :dohh:

Is anyone else's oh a bit sceptical? My hubby couldn't see the faint line on my superdrug test yesterday morning, but could definitely see the frer. When I collected the dog (as I'd popped out to see a friend before hubby started night duty) he said he won't really believe it until it's confirmed as he's a pessimist like his dad. So my response was that it's already confirmed considering the frer test I did earlier that day. Just feeling a bit :nope: as I thought he'd be all excited :(


----------



## little_miss

OMG I keep crying lol a friend just had her baby and posted on Fb about it and that set me off ,still got 4 other friends that will have babies in the next 10 weeks ish to ,iv never been this hormonal with any of the others lol


----------



## wantingbubba7

How do I put the April raindrops thing in my signature ? Its probably so obvious but I'm confused haha baby brain


----------



## EmmyReece

wantingbubba7 said:


> How do I put the April raindrops thing in my signature ? Its probably so obvious but I'm confused haha baby brain

The codes are on page 6. Don't worry it took me a while to figure out too :) xx


----------



## purelygemini

Emmy~Even though we were ttc, we only had 2 chances around when I ovulated since I ovulated 2-3 days earlier than usual from taking EPO and B6. So we didn't think we really had a chance this month. Since I got a faint line pretty early, he didn't really believe it either, I think when they see the line that faint, maybe they don't want to put too much into it just yet. But for us girls, that faint little line is the best thing ever!!!

MissMcCoy~Thank you and hope to see you here soon! I got my faint bfp at 10dpo and I know that's pretty early but I still wish you the same luck in the next couple days!




wantingbubba7 said:


> How do I put the April raindrops thing in my signature ? Its probably so obvious but I'm confused haha baby brain

There's a post a few pages back that gives you the link to copy and paste into your signature :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thank you :) its in my signature now :D


----------



## youngmamttc

I got my 3+. I'm so so relived. I didn't get 3+ with my last pregnancy and that was an ectopic so this means loads!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## purelygemini

That's great, congrats youngmamttc!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Youngmam, yay congrats... must be a huge sigh of relief you are over 2000 now woohooo
I hanging out to do mine on the weekend, hopefully its the same.. I was 1110 today so I hope it says 3+ by then.


----------



## Laubull

Hi Girls

Need a bit of advice. According to my ovulation date I am 4+4, so hopefully due an April 2016 raindrop. On Monday evening I had bright red blood, a couple of wipes worth and then brown spotting. My HCG levels were tested yesterday and the results have come back as 370 at 4+3.

What do you think?

I know you can't tell much until I've had another test (tomorrow) to see if they're doubling, but the worry is driving me crazy! My boobs aren't hurting anymore and I feel ok so can't help but think the worse as 2 loses already.

Thank you

x


----------



## Sophie2015

Anyone else 4-5 weeks preg and have ZERO appetite? I'm not really nauseous just don't want to eat. Last week I was starving. Is this normal?! I'm 4+5 today.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Laubull said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Need a bit of advice. According to my ovulation date I am 4+4, so hopefully due an April 2016 raindrop. On Monday evening I had bright red blood, a couple of wipes worth and then brown spotting. My HCG levels were tested yesterday and the results have come back as 370 at 4+3.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I know you can't tell much until I've had another test (tomorrow) to see if they're doubling, but the worry is driving me crazy! My boobs aren't hurting anymore and I feel ok so can't help but think the worse as 2 loses already.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> x


Sweety, that is a WONDERFUL number! You're right that a single number doesn't mean to much on its own, its the progression that matters most, but here's a chart to kinda look at and just maybe help you relax or prepare for what your numbers should be nearing :)

With DS, I had spotting at 5 weeks and everything was normal. Did you by chance BD within 48 hours of the spotting? It could also be your LO burrowing in further to your uterus, which is normal and a good thing :)

https://i.imgur.com/oU533NF.jpg


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sophie2015 said:


> Anyone else 4-5 weeks preg and have ZERO appetite? I'm not really nauseous just don't want to eat. Last week I was starving. Is this normal?! I'm 4+5 today.

Totally normal Sophie, I see-saw back and forth between being ravenous and having zero appetite. :)


----------



## Laubull

Thank you Navy. The bleed has scared me, plus the loss of symptoms. We hadn't BD'd but I had been running around all evening hoovering, playing with my daughter and cooking....

Roll on tomorrow evening and getting the results!

x


----------



## NavyLadybug

I would just that the "loss of symptoms" as having a good day, some days I feel great with little no sickness or fatigue and others I can almost not get out of bed in the morning. Until tomorrow comes, try your best to relax (I know its hard, I really do) and just think, "I'm pregnant! DD is getting a sibling!" and even if, heaven forbid, this were to end in another loss, you can have enjoyed the pregnancy. I know that probably isn't comforting, but thats how I've had to look at it. I've have 5 losses, the hardest being my MMC in June, I'm scared to death right now to be honest but I'm trying to enjoy my pregnancy.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Congrats youngmamttc on the 3+!

Laubull- just as Navy said, that's a great number. Can't wait to see the big rise on your next draw.

Navy- love your response above. I'm really trying to do the same too in terms of enjoying the pregnancy. I'm not saying I don't still get worried sometimes, but I'm trying to relax more often than not! DH still REALLY has is guard up after 2 losses so he definitely isn't in the same place I'm in with trying to enjoy it, but I hope he will get there after the first ultrasound.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Shwew!! Hopefully this 3+ will get me through the next week at least! I'm really going to try to hold out until my 8+2 ultrasound before anymore testing, but we will see.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ttcnumber2ky, DH is nervous over here but not quite as much as me I don't think. He's a firm believer in "Go with the flow, no matter how painful" and while he grieved all our losses he's definitely better and enjoying each pregnancy than I am. 

Also, yay for 3+!!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Loving all the 3+ tests. I haven't done mine yet. Woke up this morning feeling sick to my stomach and over heated. If I have missed adding anyone please let me know. I can't wait to start seeing ultrasound photos.


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Navy and ttcnumber2ky.

Trying to stay positive but either way, I just want to know now!

Funny how the men can be, my hubby is 100% we've lost this one, I think they find it easier to be negative and then they're no disappointed.

x


----------



## laughingduck

Congrats to all the 3+! I did my first digital today at 14dpo and only got 1-2 weeks :(. When did most people get 2-3? I see a lot of the 3+ are at 5 weeks and over. Got my beta hcg taken yesterday and then again in a week. 

Im feeling queasy the past few mornings. Strange cuz I was always an evening ms person! Did not have any ms with my miscarriage so hope it is a good sign!


----------



## NavyLadybug

laughingduck said:


> Congrats to all the 3+! I did my first digital today at 14dpo and only got 1-2 weeks :(. When did most people get 2-3? I see a lot of the 3+ are at 5 weeks and over. Got my beta hcg taken yesterday and then again in a week.
> 
> Im feeling queasy the past few mornings. Strange cuz I was always an evening ms person! Did not have any ms with my miscarriage so hope it is a good sign!

At 14DPO, 1-2 is completely normal dear :) Most people get a 2-3 roughly about a week after AF was due :) It mainly all depends on when you implanted :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Laubull said:


> Thanks Navy and ttcnumber2ky.
> 
> Trying to stay positive but either way, I just want to know now!
> 
> Funny how the men can be, my hubby is 100% we've lost this one, I think they find it easier to be negative and then they're no disappointed.
> 
> x

I'm that way, I prefer to look at the worst scenario and be prepared for it and if it ends up good then its a nice surprise but with pregnancy I try not to do that since its so hard for me to conceive but its hard sometimes.


----------



## jtink28

Not feeling pregnant at all today. A touch worried. My 6 week scan on the 14th can't come soon enough.


----------



## laughingduck

Got my beta hcg levels back from yesterday (13dpo) and it was 90. That is higher than last time when I miscarried. Progesterone levels were good too :yipee:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

laughingduck said:


> Congrats to all the 3+! I did my first digital today at 14dpo and only got 1-2 weeks :(. When did most people get 2-3? I see a lot of the 3+ are at 5 weeks and over. Got my beta hcg taken yesterday and then again in a week.
> 
> Im feeling queasy the past few mornings. Strange cuz I was always an evening ms person! Did not have any ms with my miscarriage so hope it is a good sign!

As Navy said, 1-2 is completely normal. Rely more on your blood tests!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

laughingduck said:


> Got my beta hcg levels back from yesterday (13dpo) and it was 90. That is higher than last time when I miscarried. Progesterone levels were good too :yipee:

That's great news!!


----------



## LikeTheStars

Hopping in here!

My due date is 4/7/2016. Found out on 7/29, exactly two weeks after our first IUI. Had a pretty distinct line on the HPT and then my blood tests that day and two days later showed 277 and then 573.

However, I've been pink-streaky spotting since Monday night - it's been pretty steady (in that each time I go to the bathroom for the last 36+ hours I've seen at least a little pink), but it rarely if ever shows up on a pad. Some cramping but I've been cramping on and off for two weeks - pretty mild (compared to the cramps I get with my period). And super queasy and tender boobs since last week.

I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow - I'm going to ask if I can get another HCG test to see if it's progressing, and also maybe test my progesterone. Would an ultrasound help anything at this stage? I know at 5 weeks there's no way to see the heartbeat but would they be able to confirm/deny a miscarriage?

I feel like I can't relax because it keeps feeling like something bad is about to start - but is the fact that I've been spotting at a similar level for almost two days good or bad? With a miscarriage, is there a long build-up or does it just kind of start happening?

This is our first pregnancy so this is all very new! Glad to be here with other April mamas!


----------



## Bee Bee

youngmamttc said:


> I got my 3+. I'm so so relived. I didn't get 3+ with my last pregnancy and that was an ectopic so this means loads!

My last was ectopic as well :( Glad to see we both have a 3+ this time!! Also, your US appt is on my 30th birthday! :D


----------



## Bee Bee

laughingduck said:


> Congrats to all the 3+! I did my first digital today at 14dpo and only got 1-2 weeks :(. When did most people get 2-3? I see a lot of the 3+ are at 5 weeks and over. Got my beta hcg taken yesterday and then again in a week.
> 
> Im feeling queasy the past few mornings. Strange cuz I was always an evening ms person! Did not have any ms with my miscarriage so hope it is a good sign!

1-2 at only 14 DPO is awesome :) I am something like 26DPO and I got the 3+


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just persuaded the hubby for us to book tickets to a baby show in october (I think I'll be around 13 weeks) so we can try and get a good deal on the pram we want. We're thinking of taking his mum with us to try and involve her a bit more too.

I had a moment earlier where I was a bit off with him and asked if he was expecting me to wait until the 12 week scan for him to get excited about this and he explained that he wants to see a really obvious line on the test/a positive digi test. I keep forgetting as well that he's colour blind so slight differences in colour he probably doesn't notice.

Have ordered 2 more frers and 2 digi tests that will be delivered tomorrow. One digi for friday and the other one for a week on monday when we're at the caravan to check progress. 

Tomorrow morning and my next frer can't come soon enough :rofl:


----------



## Bee Bee

I had another fun "symptom" last night! Or atleast a result of a symptom lol. I was cleaning out a room in my basement last night since Im having a house guest over soon and it was a little hot down there for me but not too bad. I come back upstairs and I look in the mirror and I had two GIANT sweat stains under my boobs. :/ I was like REALLY?? lol. 

My boobs are just so out of control. I have always been a small B cup so this has never been an issue for me but it looks like it will be for the duration. :/ I'm not sure how big they've gotten the past week or two but they literally feel like 10 lbs of shit in a 1lb bag lololol


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

LikeTheStars- congratulations on your pregnancy!

As far as the spotting goes, it's one of those things (just like everything else it seems) that can be completely normal but makes us worry like crazy. Hopefully your Dr will be able to calm any fears in your appointment tomorrow. I could be wrong, but I think at 5 weeks you can see a yolk sac w/o the heartbeat.

I can just tell you in my two mc experiences, the first I never was able to start on my own so that required a D&C. But the second one I did and it pretty much came on all at once like a super heavy period complete with severe cramping; worse than my period cramps (with some minor contractions as well). I'm sure everyone is different though. That second one was at 5.5 weeks.


----------



## EmmyReece

Bee Bee said:


> I had another fun "symptom" last night! Or atleast a result of a symptom lol. I was cleaning out a room in my basement last night since Im having a house guest over soon and it was a little hot down there for me but not too bad. I come back upstairs and I look in the mirror and I had two GIANT sweat stains under my boobs. :/ I was like REALLY?? lol.
> 
> My boobs are just so out of control. I have always been a small B cup so this has never been an issue for me but it looks like it will be for the duration. :/ I'm not sure how big they've gotten the past week or two but they literally feel like 10 lbs of shit in a 1lb bag lololol

Mine feel loads heavier too and I'm normally an E cup. Think I may need to buy a variety of new bras in different sizes soon :dohh:


----------



## samae23

Bee Bee said:


> I had another fun "symptom" last night! Or atleast a result of a symptom lol. I was cleaning out a room in my basement last night since Im having a house guest over soon and it was a little hot down there for me but not too bad. I come back upstairs and I look in the mirror and I had two GIANT sweat stains under my boobs. :/ I was like REALLY?? lol.
> 
> My boobs are just so out of control. I have always been a small B cup so this has never been an issue for me but it looks like it will be for the duration. :/ I'm not sure how big they've gotten the past week or two but they literally feel like 10 lbs of shit in a 1lb bag lololol

Hahah that made me laugh!! Laughing with you though, I know how you feel! My boobs are growing so fast, so heavy...and I've been a B cup as well. Oh boy, the joys!


----------



## samae23

So I work in a hospital, and everytime a baby is born there are birth chimes that go off....I almost cry everytime!!! So emotional!


----------



## cntrygrl

LikeTheStars Welcome :hugs:

The first trimester of pregnancy is nerve racking!


----------



## cheese lover

I'll catch up in a bit but I'm really freaking out right now. I know I saw a faint BFP at 10 DPO but now the past two days I don't see it. I had some brown spotting yesterday and I've had cramping both front and back. I'm still nauseous, tired etc plus today I have a headache for no reason. I just bought a digital to try tomorrow morning.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

cheese lover said:


> I'll catch up in a bit but I'm really freaking out right now. I know I saw a faint BFP at 10 DPO but now the past two days I don't see it. I had some brown spotting yesterday and I've had cramping both front and back. I'm still nauseous, tired etc plus today I have a headache for no reason. I just bought a digital to try tomorrow morning.

Are you now 12 dpo? Just trying to figure from your due date and mine. It could be the spotting was from implantation. I would try to keep positive (easier said than done I know) and retest tomorrow morning with an FRER (not sure that's what you're using) or a digi. For everyone of my BFP's (4 now) I've had symptoms days before I got a positive pregnancy test; even a faint one.


----------



## shellgirl

I'm loving all the 3+ tests ladies! I took one this morning and still got 2-3. I know it's probably just too early to get the 3+ as you girls are all ahead of me, but it still made me nervous. I went in for HCG draw today and will go in again on Friday and then will be done with all the testing. My u/s is still almost 3 weeks away so I need some reassurance. I feel like this pregnancy is going to stick and have been pretty positive about everything, but every now and then the worry sneaks in and I just don't want to stress over it. Hopefully today and Friday's numbers can give me some reassurance and I can sit tight until my u/s.


----------



## shellgirl

Cheeselover just saw you are freaking out a little too. Have you called your doc for an hcg?


----------



## laughingduck

EmmyReece said:


> I've just persuaded the hubby for us to book tickets to a baby show in october (I think I'll be around 13 weeks) so we can try and get a good deal on the pram we want. We're thinking of taking his mum with us to try and involve her a bit more too.
> 
> I had a moment earlier where I was a bit off with him and asked if he was expecting me to wait until the 12 week scan for him to get excited about this and he explained that he wants to see a really obvious line on the test/a positive digi test. I keep forgetting as well that he's colour blind so slight differences in colour he probably doesn't notice.
> 
> Have ordered 2 more frers and 2 digi tests that will be delivered tomorrow. One digi for friday and the other one for a week on monday when we're at the caravan to check progress.
> 
> Tomorrow morning and my next frer can't come soon enough :rofl:


My OH was the same. He has seen all the lines on the tests. Then today I mentioned my doc cakled with my hcg results and he says "so, are you?" I ask "am I what?" He says "Are you pregnant??" Uh..... No dear the lines on the several hpt's were all wrong :haha: 
Men are so strange sometimes. I mentioned that in a week the babies heartbeat will be beating and he was shocked. Like if they cant see a bump they don't believe you can be pregnant and growing a human! And this isnt even our first pregnancy lol.


----------



## laughingduck

LikeTheStars said:


> Hopping in here!
> 
> My due date is 4/7/2016. Found out on 7/29, exactly two weeks after our first IUI. Had a pretty distinct line on the HPT and then my blood tests that day and two days later showed 277 and then 573.
> 
> However, I've been pink-streaky spotting since Monday night - it's been pretty steady (in that each time I go to the bathroom for the last 36+ hours I've seen at least a little pink), but it rarely if ever shows up on a pad. Some cramping but I've been cramping on and off for two weeks - pretty mild (compared to the cramps I get with my period). And super queasy and tender boobs since last week.
> 
> I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow - I'm going to ask if I can get another HCG test to see if it's progressing, and also maybe test my progesterone. Would an ultrasound help anything at this stage? I know at 5 weeks there's no way to see the heartbeat but would they be able to confirm/deny a miscarriage?
> 
> I feel like I can't relax because it keeps feeling like something bad is about to start - but is the fact that I've been spotting at a similar level for almost two days good or bad? With a miscarriage, is there a long build-up or does it just kind of start happening?
> 
> This is our first pregnancy so this is all very new! Glad to be here with other April mamas!


I'd think hcg and progesterone levels would be more useful than a scan this early on. They may see a sac but that wouldnt really tell you much. Id wait until at least 6 weeks. I had spotting with my DD, even a major bleed once and she was fine. With my miscarriage I spotted a tiny bit at 10DPO but was likely just implantation, then at 5w5d I cramped all day then by the afternoon was bleeding like a heavy period and it lasted a few days. Good luck and hopefully yiu are just one of the many women who experience spotting in your healthy pregnancy!


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi, ladies! Can I join? Got a bfp yesterday after having a frozen transfer last Thursday. Tested again today and got a darker line. I was using cheapies though so picked up a frer for tomorrow am! My Beta is on Friday. Super nervous. I got a bfp last transfer, but it didn't double and ended up being a blighted ovum. I hope this pregnancy is my sticky bean/s!!! My EDD is April 15th.


----------



## EmmyReece

beneathmywing said:


> Hi, ladies! Can I join? Got a bfp yesterday after having a frozen transfer last Thursday. Tested again today and got a darker line. I was using cheapies though so picked up a frer for tomorrow am! My Beta is on Friday. Super nervous. I got a bfp last transfer, but it didn't double and ended up being a blighted ovum. I hope this pregnancy is my sticky bean/s!!! My EDD is April 15th.

Congratulations :) And good luck for your beta on friday :hugs:

There's a few of us now with that due date (me included) :D


----------



## beneathmywing

EmmyReece said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies! Can I join? Got a bfp yesterday after having a frozen transfer last Thursday. Tested again today and got a darker line. I was using cheapies though so picked up a frer for tomorrow am! My Beta is on Friday. Super nervous. I got a bfp last transfer, but it didn't double and ended up being a blighted ovum. I hope this pregnancy is my sticky bean/s!!! My EDD is April 15th.
> 
> Congratulations :) And good luck for your beta on friday :hugs:
> 
> There's a few of us now with that due date (me included) :DClick to expand...



Thank you!

What a perfect day to have a baby! =)


----------



## mac1979

Bee Bee said:


> I had another fun "symptom" last night! Or atleast a result of a symptom lol. I was cleaning out a room in my basement last night since Im having a house guest over soon and it was a little hot down there for me but not too bad. I come back upstairs and I look in the mirror and I had two GIANT sweat stains under my boobs. :/ I was like REALLY?? lol.
> 
> My boobs are just so out of control. I have always been a small B cup so this has never been an issue for me but it looks like it will be for the duration. :/ I'm not sure how big they've gotten the past week or two but they literally feel like 10 lbs of shit in a 1lb bag lololol

I'm a DD normally and my boobs have gotten even bigger the past few weeks. I don't know what to do with them anymore. I didn't have this with my first.


----------



## NavyLadybug

A VERY hectic day today for us. My HCG is up to 950 from last Fridays 90 so that's amazing but my Progesterone is only 5 which is very low . Had an US but there was nothing but since my exact O date is iffy it could simply be way to early so I got back next week for a repeat HCG and another scan. My son also had an accident in the Drs office during my appt and ended up in that hospitals ER and left with 4 stitches.


----------



## shellgirl

Oh no Navy! Is he feeling better? Poor little guy. Hcg sounds great! Are they going to put you on supplements for the progesterone?


----------



## shellgirl

Welcome Beneathmywings!


----------



## jtink28

hope your son is feeling better navy!! did they see a sac or anything? since your dates are iffy, i'm positive you'll see a little bean next week! when is your scan next week?

navy, you got a 3+ on a digi with a 950 hcg? dang, lucky. i did a digi today and it still says 2-3, but i kindof expected that since i'm not 5 weeks yet. i'm going to do my last digi on friday and hope to see a 3+ by then!

i think after a loss, the magic and joy of early pregnancy is gone. i've only been worried and stressed (but happy, too) since i got my bfp. i just want to see a heartbeat and get past 12 weeks, and then maybe, just maybe, i'll take a deep breath. my friends who haven't had a m/c don't really get why i can't relax...


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

NavyLadybug said:


> A VERY hectic day today for us. My HCG is up to 950 from last Fridays 90 so that's amazing but my Progesterone is only 5 which is very low . Had an US but there was nothing but since my exact O date is iffy it could simply be way to early so I got back next week for a repeat HCG and another scan. My son also had an accident in the Drs office during my appt and ended up in that hospitals ER and left with 4 stitches.

That's a terrific HCG increase. Are you on a progesterone supplement?

I hope your son is doing okay!!


----------



## samae23

Oh gosh, Navy I hope your son is ok, ouch! Good your hcg is rising, hoping for you everything will look just fine when yiu go in again! Low progesterone can be fixed :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Ladies, is it normal to want to go out shopping now and layby a bunch of stuff :D 
I am only 5 weeks and one of our big stores here in Australia is having a big baby sale and I really want to go and buy stuff hehe 

Is this normal? 

When will you ladies go and start purchasing items?


----------



## cheese lover

Wow, this board is moving fast! I'm 12 DPO now. I had more spotting today. I'm really starting to think I'm out this month. I'm trying to stay positive but it's hard. I think I'm just going to wait to see if AF shows up. It's going to be the longest 3 days in my life. I wonder if I could get my dr to order a blood test. I don't really have an OB right now, just a family dr but I bet she'd order it for me since she knows how important it is for me to know ASAP because of my thyroid. I'll give her office a call tomorrow and see if they'll do it for me. Thanks guys for the support!


----------



## purelygemini

cheese lover~I hope everything is okay! That sounds so stressful, thankfully your family doctor sounds like they will have your back and look out for you...keep us posted!

wantingbubba~I totally want to go shopping right now and buy everything lol :haha: but I know I should wait to get a lot of the stuff until I know the sex...and til I know this baby is sticking around and not going anywhere!

Navy~Omg that is a crazy day, must have been so stressful for you!! Did they say what they'll do about your progesterone?


----------



## EmmyReece

cheese lover, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. If you explain about your tests and your concern about the spotting they may run some bloods for you. Worth an ask. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Dotty Doo

Please can I join? I am 5 weeks 6 days pregnant with baby no 1, my app estimated my due date as 1st April 2015 but I don't really know when I ovulated! We only fell pregnant after the first month of trying, so super excited but it's still sinking in!

Emmy, just wanted to say massive congratulations to you, I have read your journal from time to time and am so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Dotty Doo said:


> Please can I join? I am 5 weeks 6 days pregnant with baby no 1, my app estimated my due date as 1st April 2015 but I don't really know when I ovulated! We only fell pregnant after the first month of trying, so super excited but it's still sinking in!
> 
> Emmy, just wanted to say massive congratulations to you, I have read your journal from time to time and am so happy for you :hugs:

:blush: thank you very much Dotty Doo <3 it still feels quite surreal to be posting in this section of the forum

Congratulations on your :bfp: too :D


----------



## salamander91

Wow this board moves fast! Welcome to all the new girls :) 

Navy, hope your sons OK and the scan shows something next week.

Cheeselover, FX for you xx

Wantingbubba, I took my friend shopping yesterday so we could brood over baby stuff lol I've already bought a couple of unisex clothes. I'm not superstitious about that sort of thing. Me and oh are going to be buying the bigger things soon that are gender neutral (pram, carseat etc..) so we can concentrate on the gender stuff when we know what it is. 

I saw 4 Magpies yesterday which apparently means you're going to have a boy but I'm feeling girl for this one. Not sure if thats just because I really want a girl though!


----------



## EmmyReece

salamander91 said:


> Wow this board moves fast! Welcome to all the new girls :)
> 
> Navy, hope your sons OK and the scan shows something next week.
> 
> Cheeselover, FX for you xx
> 
> Wantingbubba, I took my friend shopping yesterday so we could brood over baby stuff lol I've already bought a couple of unisex clothes. I'm not superstitious about that sort of thing. Me and oh are going to be buying the bigger things soon that are gender neutral (pram, carseat etc..) so we can concentrate on the gender stuff when we know what it is.
> 
> I saw 4 Magpies yesterday which apparently means you're going to have a boy but I'm feeling girl for this one. Not sure if thats just because I really want a girl though!

I've just seen that you're in Cheshire, that's where my hubby is from. His parents live in Northwich <3

Also, the baby and toddler show is going to be in Manchester in October (9th - 11th) and apparently you can get really good deals there, sometimes even better than online so might be worth bearing in mind for some things.


----------



## salamander91

EmmyReece said:


> I've just seen that you're in Cheshire, that's where my hubby is from. His parents live in Northwich <3
> 
> Also, the baby and toddler show is going to be in Manchester in October (9th - 11th) and apparently you can get really good deals there, sometimes even better than online so might be worth bearing in mind for some things.

No way! We actually moved to northern Ireland a few months ago :) originally from wilmslow, lived in Macclesfield and parents live in goostrey! We're actually getting married in Macclesfield in a few weeks! So excited :)

I looked at the baby show but I don't think we'll be in England in October unfortunately.


----------



## EmmyReece

salamander91 said:


> No way! We actually moved to northern Ireland a few months ago :) originally from wilmslow, lived in Macclesfield and parents live in goostrey! We're actually getting married in Macclesfield in a few weeks! So excited :)
> 
> I looked at the baby show but I don't think we'll be in England in October unfortunately.

Hubby used to work in Macclesfield before we moved back to wales.

It might be worth googling to see if there's a baby show coming to Ireland :)

Awwww I don't blame you for being excited. Congratulations in advance <3


----------



## salamander91

Thanks Emmy :) there was one in March apparently but cant see any others yet


----------



## Laubull

I had my second blood draw this morning, I should know by this evening the results. I've had more brown spotting though so it's not looking good :-(

I hope everyone else is ok.

x


----------



## Sophie2015

Laubull- brown means old so maybe leftover from implantation....
Prayers and baby dust!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thankfully my son is fine, he barely even cried and that was only when we had to hold him down for the stitches. 

For my P, they're going to recheck in a week since I'm so early, they think it still has time to come up, but I am getting a phone call today from my specialist on what she thinks about it.


----------



## youngmamttc

So I got my 3+ yesterday FMU and today SMU was 2-3. Do you think it's just because it wasn't FMU? Or should I worry lol?


----------



## Laubull

Youngmamttc - try not to worry. They say SMU isn't as strong so try to avoid testing with it, always use FMU. Hugs.

AFM Results are in..... 745, so they have doubled BUT because of the bleeding I am still at risk of it being ectopic, and of course miscarriage is still a possibility. I will have my bloods taken again Saturday morning and go from there. Need to research ectopic pregnancies again, I can't remember last time other than I never got above 600..... Thank you again ladies for your support and listening &#12288; x


----------



## NavyLadybug

Laubull, most ectopic pregnancies cause a lot of pain and usually bright red blood continuously. Hopefully your draw on Sat puts you at ease and they give you a scan to rule it out definitively!


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Navy. My worry is with my ectopic I didn't have continuous bright bleeding, just brown spotting and no pain..... Where is my crystal ball?!

Hope you're ok Navy 

x


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome beneathmywing and Dotty Doo :hugs:

Navy-- Glad your son is okay. Hopefully your progesterone rises or they at least give you some.

Laubull-- Hoping everything is okay and just some implantation bleeding.

AFM-- I was on progesterone for my son and had been taking it for this pregnancy. I called to get a refill on it and apparently it got lost somehow and my insurance needs preauthorization. I have now been without it since Saturday which makes me nervous. My tests the test line is darker than the control line and I still keep testing almost every other day. Just worried that I'll lose this baby because of someone elses mistake.


----------



## NavyLadybug

cntrygrl- I would be PISSED!! I'd be raising all kinds of hell with them for that. Can you perhaps use the OTC cream as a supplement until you get the insurance thing straitened out?

I got an email from my Dr this morning, they gave me a sort of preliminary date set on when they suspect I may have O'd, they suspect it was between July 17th - 19th (I had a large temp drop on the 17th, so that definitely supports that) Making me just shy of 3 weeks post O and just under a normal 5 weeks if I had actually had a normal LMP date. They want me to have a repeat P and HCG drawing like they already said, and to still go ahead with the scan next Thurs. They also may do ANOTHER repeat scan the week after that depending on what my numbers are looking at and I'm still supposed to be getting a call from my specialist about my P levels from last week

With the dates they gave me, I would have been 4+4 yesterday, so no sac would have been visable. I'm trying to stay hopeful with this new information.
I want to jump for joy but at the same time, they said things could have been hopeful in June so I'm still scared. But I'm trying to stay as calm as I can


----------



## cntrygrl

Navy-- I'll see about doing that until they get my normal straightened out.


----------



## jtink28

laubull, i'm sure all is fine - like it's already been said, brown blood is old blood. i have my fx for you!! can't wait to hear those numbers today.

cntry, i would be freaked out too about the progesterone. i'm on progesterone, too, until 14 weeks or so, and if i didn't have enough, i would freak out! insurance sucks. my progesterone is $126 AFTER insurance. i hope you get it worked out ASAP.

is anyone else crazy like me? i took 3 more hpt's today (walmart .88 one, which was darker than the control, woohoo! a frer and a blue dye) i don't feel pregnant, so i needed something to tell me i still am pregnant. i'm crazy, i know!!


----------



## shellgirl

Youngmam: Those tests are very unreliable! You never know what you'll get with them. This is a link to what the thresholds are supposed to be:https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/cdrh_docs/reviews/K112870.pdf
Page 6 & 7 show the levels.

Laubull: I know the bleeding is scary, but like all the other girls said, brown blood is the better to have. I hope all comes back well with your levels. 

Cntrygal: I would be throwing a fit about the progesterone! That's just wrong. I'm so sorry. I would def look into getting some OTC prog cream until they work it out.

AFM, I got my HCG tested yesterday and the level for yesterday at 5+1 is a whopping 7661. Here I was freaking out that I wasn't getting a 3+ which the threshold to get that is 2600. I think either it's the hook effect causing me to get 2-3 or it's because I drink so much water during the day (close to a gallon) that my pee is just too dilute. I use FMU, but my FMU is still very pale, probably from staying really hydrated. I'm still going to get my HCG tested again on Friday, but if anyone else freaks out about not getting 3+ or bouncing back and forth, just know that those tests aren't a good diagnoststic tool for progression :thumbup:


----------



## cntrygrl

Where would I find the OTC progesterone? I asked the pharmacy at Walmart because I was there and they said they didn't have anything.


----------



## shellgirl

They have it at Whole Foods or any natural health stores for the most part.


----------



## jtink28

i think those clearblue estimators are crap, shellgirl. i have one more that i'm taking at 6 weeks, and if it doesn't say 3+ by then, i'm done. i've talked to SO MANY people that were so stressed out by them, only to have everything be 100% okay. i kindof hate those tests.


----------



## jtink28

cntry, i know you can also get otc creams at health places like gnc as well, places like that who sell vitamins.


----------



## cntrygrl

Okay I will check locally and at GNC. Thank you ladies!


----------



## purelygemini

Hi ladies, time for me to get nervous today, although I guess it's not really for a good reason. I'm headed to get a confirmation of pregnancy for my insurance. I think all I'm going to do is pee in a cup though, wish I could get a blood test or ultrasound. Guess I'm just scared that I'm going to walk in there and it's going to be a faint line or a negative. My boyfriend thinks I'm being crazy and negative but I just want to hope for the best and prepare for the worst...


----------



## MissMcCoy

I'm in guys! 
Can't wait to see us all progress in our pregnancies!


----------



## babymonkey18

Hi ladies! I plan on catching up, but I'd like to join if I can. 
My name is Lesley, 29! Been married to dh for 4 years but we will have been together for 10 this upcoming fall 
Got my bfp today at ~14dpo. Based off of o, my edd is April 13 or 14. My cycles are long so lmp doesn't really tell me much haha. I have a 20.5 mo son, and this was only my second cycle post partum. We were ntnp but I didn't think it would happen so quickly. We're delighted 
Excited to meet you all and go on this journey together. Praying for sticky and healthy babies for all of us!!!


----------



## salamander91

Hi missmccoy and babymonkey! :)

I understand purelygemini, I was terrified when I went for confirmation! I was only 3 weeks 5 days so my GP was twisting and turning the strip in the light lol but he saw it!


----------



## cheerios

Oh boy, this thread moves so fast! I've been silently reading but haven't been able to reply. 

I went for my 2nd HCG draw at about 5 weeks (I think) and my beta is 3,300! So happy and relieved. My first scan is next Thursday (6 weeks 1 day). 

Can't wait when we all can start sharing scan pix with each other! 


And Hello Babymonkey18!!! I have got 2 boys and its so nice to see the 2 boys playing together. Are u hoping for a boy or a girl?


----------



## jtink28

speaking of scans, when is everyone's first scan? mine is at 6 weeks on the 14th. time is going SO SLOW!! :)

anyone else really lightheaded? anytime i stand up i get so lightheaded. i don't remember this from last time. oy vey, only 5 weeks - 7 weeks until 2nd tri! :)


----------



## beneathmywing

ill have a six week scan as well on the 21st!!!

No lightheaded here. Only 4 weeks today. I did get some light waves of nausea today, but not feeling much of anything besides my boobs being sore/fuller.

Girls who have 4/15 edd, any symptoms?


----------



## EmmyReece

I think my 12 week scan will be my first, unless I can persuade the hubby for us to have a private early scan in a few weeks time (which isn't looking likely). So it will be 8 weeks (ish) from tomorrow 

I had a few moments of light headedness earlier, but I think part of that was because I stood up too quick, so could have happened at any time.

I'm a 15th of april edd beneathmywing, and not much to report symptoms wise apart from my boobs feeling bigger, a few pulls and twinges in my tummy and things tasting/smelling different to normal (but that only happens sometimes).


----------



## salamander91

I'll have an early scan but I'm not sure exactly when yet. I have my first appointment on the 13th so hopefully I'll get a date then


----------



## Best step mum

Hi can I join you ladies, I think that edd is about 6th April


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

8 week scan on the 26th if I don't cave and ask for a 6 week scan next week! Can't come soon enough. Had a little ice cream tonight bc I was feeling nauseous. HORRIBLE idea. That backfired. With my first I had nausea in the morning and early afternoon. It definitely seems like I have evening sickness with this one.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

jtink28 said:


> speaking of scans, when is everyone's first scan? mine is at 6 weeks on the 14th. time is going SO SLOW!! :)
> 
> anyone else really lightheaded? anytime i stand up i get so lightheaded. i don't remember this from last time. oy vey, only 5 weeks - 7 weeks until 2nd tri! :)

I have been extremely lightheaded just yesterday and today. To the point where I've been a little nervous to be alone with my LO bc I've felt I'm going to pass out at times.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey ladies! Cautiously joining! Got a complete surprise bfp today! We had a tubal reversal in 2012, short tubes, low sperm count, iuis x 3 with 1 m/c due to blighted ovum....so not the best luck TTC for us, but here we are! Worried my Libes aren't darker for 15-16dpo, but I did get a + digi today(pregnant 1-2) which was nice! Hoping for a healthy baby for us all! I'm due April 13th :)


----------



## cheerios

Yay, some 6 weeks scans coming up. I'll try not to hope to see the heartbeat since I didn't see my son's heartbeat until 6 weeks 4 days. But it would be SO great to see it though! 

No light-headedness at all. I have pretty much zero pregnancy symptoms. Oh I get more easily irritable and angry these days! And had a mini breakout with a pimple on my nose!


----------



## hiphophooray

I actually had a scan Tuesday! Only the gestational sac and yolk sac were seen, but my OB said it all looks good for this stage and I go back the 18th! I was so surprised he did one, but my OB actually said he just wanted to do it to show me for "reassurance" even though he was pretty sure that he wasn't really going to see anything quite yet. He went by LMP but by ovulation date I wasnt even quite 5 weeks, or only JUST 5 weeks that day. Its actually so strange, I dont necessarily really feel pregnant (except very mild symptoms) but I am panicing so much less this time and really trying and being able to enjoy this pregnancy!


----------



## cheerios

YAY hiphopooray!!!! Your name somehow sounds like hip hip hurray!


----------



## hiphophooray

Thank you!
Actually I was going for hiphiphooray, and then I realized I put hiphop instead :confused: and now im realizing hurray is probably not spelled "hooray" lets blame auto correct :rofl:


----------



## cheerios

hiphophooray said:


> Thank you!
> Actually I was going for hiphiphooray, and then I realized I put hiphop instead :confused: and now im realizing hurray is probably not spelled "hooray" lets blame auto correct :rofl:

Too funny!

I had to take a second look at your name cos it was sooo..... unique!!! :haha: At least people are gonna remember your nick on BnB!


----------



## mac1979

Getting scared other than exhaustion I haven't had many symptoms the past couple days. I don't know if its because of working out or something else. Maybe I jinxed myself buying a maternity coat and some cute maternity clothes at a consignment sale today.


----------



## jtink28

mac, you did NOT jinx yourself. it's so early right now. some days we'll have symptoms, some days not. please please don't worry.

i swore to myself that i wouldn't take the estimator test until next week, but i caved and did it tonight.

got my 3+!! makes me oddly excited. :happydance:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Great jtink!

Mac- I think the same thing sometimes. If I remember correctly with my first though, I don't think I had regular symptoms everyday until I hit 7 weeks. Before that they were sporadic. I'm sure everything is just fine! I'm trying to enjoy the breaks I get before they come on really strong as I expect they will soon.


----------



## mac1979

jtink28 said:


> mac, you did NOT jinx yourself. it's so early right now. some days we'll have symptoms, some days not. please please don't worry.
> 
> i swore to myself that i wouldn't take the estimator test until next week, but i caved and did it tonight.
> 
> got my 3+!! makes me oddly excited. :happydance:

I was happy to find a like new winter maternity coat for $25 and a casual dress that still had tags for $10. I already have plans for accessorizing the dress. :haha:

While we were doing my toddler's bedtime routine I started getting nauseous so I guess I'm on track.


----------



## purelygemini

Dizziness has been the worst symptom for me so far. I just get really hot and dizzy and weak a lot, but it hasn't been something so bad I can't manage it, just really annoying!

I have my first scan booked for the 18th. They wanted to wait til I was at least 6 weeks and then because of scheduling conflicts I couldn't schedule it til even later than that.

The annoying part is that they're of course going by my LMP but me and my charting apps go by my O date, and that came sooner than usual because of the EPO and B6 I was taking. But I guess we'll see exactly how far along I am when I go in for the scan...can't wait!

Welcome to the new ladies! Our thread is growing so quickly :)


----------



## babymonkey18

So exciting people are getting scans already! We just moved 5 hours away 2 months ago...so while I have health insurance I don't have a provider lined up yet, heh. I was thinking of seeing midwives at a birthing center (similar to where I had ds) but I still need to figure out all of my options! I probably wont be getting any scans until 12 wks or maybe even just the one at 20...just because I'm not sure they'll offer it.

I haven't really had any symptoms besides sporadic cramping. I feel tired but honestly I'm tired everyday because my son still needs help resettling to sleep many times throughout the night so I've been running on steam for about 2 years, lol! ;)


----------



## purelygemini

Monkey I'm in limbo between getting insurance and finding a doctor so for now I just went to a pregnancy clinic that I found that was actually a better place than I expected when I went in for a pregnancy verification today! Can't use them for long though, just to hold me over til my insurance gets processed.


----------



## samae23

Well, I had a little freak out tonight...after work I noticed I had some brown spotting. This is exactly how my MC started last time and stayed brown the whole time. I called my doc and they are seeing me tomorrow at 10 and checking a beta hcg. I'm freaking out though because I go out of town on Saturday, so I won't be able to check another hcg. Ah i hate this. :nope:


----------



## Laubull

Samae I know it's easy to say but to do but try to relax. I had a bright red bleed Monday and brown spotting yesterday but my betas are still doubling, hopefully it's just a random bleed. I hope the same for you. Hugs xxx


----------



## salamander91

I didn't have any symptoms at all with my son apart from sore boobs for like a week so it can be totally normal! With this one I'm feeling more cramps, exhausted and off some foods I normally like but not nauseous they just don't taste right.

I had two dreams about miscarriages last night so I'm feeling miserable this morning :( 

Hope its nothing samae. I've heard of a lot of people having brown blood and it all being fine xx


----------



## youngmamttc

Samae spotting can be totally normal. Good luck for your betas x


----------



## EmmyReece

Samae23 keeping everything crossed for your betas. Maybe you Dr could recommend another one wherever you're going that you could get another beta done to compare numbers? :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

I took another weeks estimator test (I didn't want it going to waste, they're expensive) and it says 2-3 so now I'm worried. I know I SHOULDN'T be but I am. Now I'm gonna be a nervous wreck til next next Thurs when I have my scan and my next beta (which should be over 15,000) but my last MMC my levels never got past 2100 so I'm freaking out.


----------



## Sophie2015

NavyLady- what was your most recent beta? As for those weeks estimators LOTS of girls getting fluctuating readings so I wouldn't put too much faith in that test.


----------



## NavyLadybug

My most recent beta was 950 (which was on Wed) my main concern is that the threshold for 3+ is supposed to be 2600 and I got my 3+ on Tues and now on Fri it's at 2-3. I know I shouldn't worry cause they aren't 100% accurate but my anxiety is now kicked into high gear and I can't stop it and I'm driving myself insane.


----------



## youngmamttc

NavyLadybug said:


> My most recent beta was 950 (which was on Wed) my main concern is that the threshold for 3+ is supposed to be 2600 and I got my 3+ on Tues and now on Fri it's at 2-3. I know I shouldn't worry cause they aren't 100% accurate but my anxiety is now kicked into high gear and I can't stop it and I'm driving myself insane.

I got my 3+ on Wednesday and by Thursday it was back to 2-3. I used SMU instead of FMU and then read the leaflet which says FMU is very important. I also drank a bunch. Could it have just been very diluted urine? I wouldn't worry. There's some girls who never even see a 3+. Your hcg might now even be too high for the test to register


----------



## jtink28

navy, i'm sure all is fine. seriously, those estimator tests are crap. i bet in 5 years they'll have taken them off the shelves. don't even think about those tests! easier said than done, i know.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Youngmam, it was FMU and it wasn't diluted, I don't drink anything after 8PM ever other wise I have to get up to pee at like 2AM LOL 

I know, jtink, but it kicks my anxiety into overdrive even though I know there's no concrete reason to worry. I'm just scared of another repeat of June.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Agreed about the estimates being crap. It will be nice when we can all get those 7/8 week scans and get past that crucial point; even better when we get out of the first trimester. I'm hoping we can all breathe a little easier then! Every concern I've read have been things that others have had or have experienced and just remember it can be completely normal.


----------



## jjbubbles28

After 19 months, Im due 4/4/16


----------



## Laubull

Navy I'm sorry you're worrying now. As everyone has said they're unreliable, there's even a thread about it in the first trimester section. I didn't get a 3+ result until 7 weeks with my daughter.

Try, if you can, to forget about it, they're really not worth the price tag and worry.

Hugs xxx


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you Laubull, I know its senseless to worry, I really do, but my anxiety disorder doesn't make it easy to calm down even though I want to and know I should be calm and it drives me crazy, I hate it. I know that can be hard to understand that feeling if someone doesn't have an anxiety disorder (that's not meant to offend anyone) but as much as I want to calm down I just can't seem to work myself down to a reasonable level. I'm trying to distract myself and keep busy but so far it's not helping to much.


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome MissMcCoy, babymonkey18, Best step mum, cupcakestoy, jjbubbles :hugs: I will get your due dates on the first page. If they change just let me know.

Thank you ladies for the mention of OTC progesterone. DH picked some up at GNC last night for me. I guess the cashier told him he was in the woman's section and DH said I know it's not for me, Lol the cashier gave him a funny look. Needless to say Dh is 6'3" and 280 it must've looked a little funny. My first ultrasound is at 8 weeks on August 25th. Unless I worry myself crazy.


----------



## cntrygrl

MissMcCoy is there an EDD you'd like me to add?


----------



## shellgirl

Navy, please don't freak out! I was freaking out over this too and had my beta checked and it was a 7661. That stupid test gave me a 2-3 the morning of that beta and the morning after! They are so unreliable it's ridiculous. Totally a money making scheme to get more money from us nervous mommies and it's so unfair.
Welcome all new ladies!


----------



## Sweety21

cntygl, can I join in? I am due on 6/4/2016.
would love to join you all.


----------



## mac1979

Has anybody else lost weight? I'm 6 weeks and I've lost 5 lbs. I haven't been that nauseous. By this rate in going to be at my goal weight by the time second tri hits.


----------



## jtink28

mac1979 said:


> Has anybody else lost weight? I'm 6 weeks and I've lost 5 lbs. I haven't been that nauseous. By this rate in going to be at my goal weight by the time second tri hits.


i've lost 1 pound, so nothing insane. i gained SO MUCH weight with DS, so i am being very militant about my eating this time around. i will not let myself gain anywhere near as much as last time..


----------



## cntrygrl

Of course Sweety21 Welcome :hugs: I saw your little girl was born on Halloween. How old is she?


----------



## EmmyReece

mac1979 said:


> Has anybody else lost weight? I'm 6 weeks and I've lost 5 lbs. I haven't been that nauseous. By this rate in going to be at my goal weight by the time second tri hits.

I've lost 2lbs this week and that's without really watching what I eat. Back on slimming world properly for me as of tomorrow to try and keep any weight gain to a minimum. Thankfully our midwifes in the uk recommend it so there shouldn't be a problem for me to follow it :)


----------



## jtink28

navy, how are you feeling? trying not to stress?

today my friend gave me a 2-pack of the clearblue estimators. she's 20 weeks, and therefore doesn't need them at all. so i figured, eh? i'll take them today in a little experiment. i took one this morning with 3rd mu. 3+. okay, awesome.

after lunch, about 6 hours later, i took another one and it said 2-3. now, i'm no math teacher, but i know my hcg levels cannot drop that fast. my frers looked good, etc. these tests are just crap. please, please don't put too much stock into them. they gave me 2 different results in 6 hours! that's crazy.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Just got a call from my Specialist, she's putting me on progesterone and she said my numbers actually look great on the rising scale and that normally nothing can be seen on a scan with a level under 2000 (mine on the day of my scan was only 950) so she's actually very confident that they should see something next week and with my pattern my level should be 15000 on the day of my scan which is high enough to usually see a heartbeat!!

https://i.imgur.com/sSVrlUu.jpg

I also found out a 2 week supply (14 tubes) of my Crinone costs 800$ in my area without insurance and I have a 6 weeks supply.... I have $2400 in that picture and my insurance (Military insurance) covered it all... I'm in a bit of shock over that.


----------



## jtink28

I'm on 4% crinone. Get ready for some gross discharge!:haha:


----------



## cntrygrl

Mine is 8% also. I got phone call from the pharmacy they have it. I know my insurance covers the majority of the cost as I only paid $98 for all of my meds which included 6 boxes of Menopur, 6 bravelle, a box of lupron, and 3-4 boxes of Crinone while I was trying to conceive our first.


----------



## jtink28

ugh, i don't really have low progesterone, it was just for a possible LPD, so i'm on a low dose. but my 4% crinone cost me $126 out of pocket AFTER insurance. and we supposedly have fantastic insurance. boooooo :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

So glad they got it straightened out, cntrygrl!!


----------



## mac1979

Just want to moan a second. My lower back is killing me, can't play with my toddler because of it so we are watching an afternoon of TV and I can't take anything to make my back feel better. I'm also nauseous since I had a hot beef sandwich for lunch a few hours ago. I'm just miserable now.


----------



## beneathmywing

Just got my first beta back.. 35. I am feeling bummed. I asked if that was OK and the nurse said they arent concerned because with frozen transfers they do start off slow so the second number is the number that really matters so we'll see. Nxt one is Tuesday.


----------



## jtink28

beneathmywing, how many dpo are you? at 12 dpo my hcg was only 34. i thought i was finished. at 14 dpo my hcg rose to 155! it's only the doubling time that matters - your number has to start somewhere!! :)


----------



## beneathmywing

jtink28 said:


> beneathmywing, how many dpo are you? at 12 dpo my hcg was only 34. i thought i was finished. at 14 dpo my hcg rose to 155! it's only the doubling time that matters - your number has to start somewhere!! :)

I guess im 14 since im 8 days past a 6 day transfer.


----------



## jtink28

totally in the normal range! you're fine! on tuesday your numbers will be so high! yay!


----------



## beneathmywing

jtink28 said:


> totally in the normal range! you're fine! on tuesday your numbers will be so high! yay!

I hope so..


----------



## samae23

Navy I'm glad to hear everything is ok, glad you have good insurance too!!!

Thanks everyone for the support. It looks like everything is ok. My doc checked a progesterone and beta hcg. The progesterone result isn't back, but the hcg was 24,454!! And she tried to see the baby with a mini ultrasound, but couldn't see much- I'm still early and my bladder was empty. But there's definitely something in there!! I want to fast forward two weeks to my 8 week us!!!!!


----------



## purelygemini

Navy~I'm so happy that you got some answers from your specialist and that the military insurance paid for all the cream!! I know VA insurance is good but I've heard that active military families don't get taken care of as well. Can't wait to hear what happens on thursday!

Mac~I'm sorry you're feeling so badly. Back pain has been a problem for me too but it hasn't been that bad yet. 

Beneathmywing~Hope you get to see a great progression on your betas in a couple days!


----------



## shellgirl

Beneathmywing, that's a fine number for early pregnancy. As Jtink said, it's not the first number that matters, it's the comparison. As long as it's climbing at a good rate, you're doing fine. My original draw was a 14 and then was 71 two days later.

Samae that's a fabulous draw! Woo-hoo :happydance:


----------



## beneathmywing

Fx Tuesday's number is perfect!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm 99.9% sure I'm having another loss :cry: HCG was 16 & P was 0.9! I started Prometrium last night but am have been cramping all day & now a light flow. I know in my heart its over, but will have a re-draw Monday to confirm. Best wishes & H&H 9 months to you gals....


----------



## Sophie2015

Cupcakestoy- so very sad to read this. I'm so sorry. I know no amount of words can help. I lost 2 last year.


----------



## samae23

Oh cupcake I am so so sorry :( hang in there, that's so tough :( :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

Cupcake, so so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## youngmamttc

Oh cupcake I'm so sorry


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry cupcake :hugs:


----------



## salamander91

So sorry cupcake xx


----------



## EmmyReece

So sorry to hear this cupcake xx


----------



## purelygemini

So sorry cupcake :hugs:


----------



## coolbabe843

Havent been updating here lately...Sorry to hear the news cupcake, dont give up. I hope everyone else is doing good. As for me I had a bad stomach virus my 2 kids had yesterday so I slept and was in the bathroom most of the day. Feel lots better today. I have a weird feeling about this pregnancy...still taking pregnancy tests to see if lines get darker and they have been (I will insert a pic)...I go on wednesday to confirm pregnancy and get insurance rolling and get an appointment for my first doctors appointment and hopefully ultrasound...I will feel so much better about this pregnancy once I see my little bean on the screen and hear the heartbeat! What do yall think of my lines I am about 16 DPO I guess.
 



Attached Files:







WIN_20150807_06_15_03_Pro.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1


----------



## beneathmywing

So sorry cupcake..

I also started spotting two hours back. Idk what to think!! I know it can be normal to spot since i am on progesterone supps, but with my low beta today I am afraid of this being a chemical :cry:


----------



## coolbabe843

beneathmywing- can you maybe go to ER to check everything out? Or ring your doctor maybe?


----------



## beneathmywing

coolbabe843 said:


> beneathmywing- can you maybe go to ER to check everything out? Or ring your doctor maybe?

Im going to wait it out till tomorrow and see if it gets heavier.


----------



## FirstTry

beneathmywing said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> beneathmywing, how many dpo are you? at 12 dpo my hcg was only 34. i thought i was finished. at 14 dpo my hcg rose to 155! it's only the doubling time that matters - your number has to start somewhere!! :)
> 
> I guess im 14 since im 8 days past a 6 day transfer.Click to expand...

I think it's still considered a 5 day transfer, even if the embie was frozen on day 6. So, 13dpo.

At that point, my beta was 54 and the nurse said it was fine (though I was really worried). I also had bleeding all the way through week 12. I'm not saying this is definitely your lucky cycle, but spotting and a beta of 35 so early are not enough to give up. 

I'm pulling for you!!!

(sorry for crashing this thread...just wanted to check on Beneath :) )


----------



## shellgirl

I'm so very sorry Cupcake. Hugs to you.


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> beneathmywing, how many dpo are you? at 12 dpo my hcg was only 34. i thought i was finished. at 14 dpo my hcg rose to 155! it's only the doubling time that matters - your number has to start somewhere!! :)
> 
> I guess im 14 since im 8 days past a 6 day transfer.Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's still considered a 5 day transfer, even if the embie was frozen on day 6. So, 13dpo.
> 
> At that point, my beta was 54 and the nurse said it was fine (though I was really worried). I also had bleeding all the way through week 12. I'm not saying this is definitely your lucky cycle, but spotting and a beta of 35 so early are not enough to give up.
> 
> I'm pulling for you!!!
> 
> (sorry for crashing this thread...just wanted to check on Beneath :) )Click to expand...



Thank you, hun :hugs: I guess all I can do is wait and see.


----------



## babymonkey18

Beneath, prayers! Try to keep your head up because that sounds like normal for your circumstance. Do keep us posted, please.

Samae, that's great! I was thinking of you earlier so it's great to see the positive post 

I'm so sorry, cupcake :( <3

Afm, I haven't lost or gained weight so far. I'm still so early though that the symptoms haven't really kicked in besides peeing a lot lol!

When do you guys plan on sharing the news with loved ones? We told our families with my ds#1 at 10 weeks. Not sure about this time, but dh wants to wait a bit still. I'm already bloated and fear I'll have a bump early!
I know some people want to wait until the bean is sticky...I think I'm okay with ppl knowing I have had a loss but I haven't been there do I'm not sure how I'd feel in that situation.


----------



## shellgirl

When do you guys plan on sharing the news with loved ones? We told our families with my ds#1 at 10 weeks. Not sure about this time said:

> I'm waiting until after my 8 week ultrasound to tell close family and will wait till after the first trimester to tell everyone else. I've had 2 losses and with the first, I had told some people so I then had to "unannounce" so to speak. It wasn't that I minded people knowing I had a loss, it's that nobody ever really knows what to say in that situation and it just makes everyone feel horrible. I'm glad I didn't tell anyone about my 2nd m/c. You're already in so much pain and then you kind of have to relive it when you tell each person you're no longer pregnant. That is just my experience though. It's really a personal decision you have to make for yourself should God forbid, you be put in that position. I pray for sticky beans all around!


----------



## Sophie2015

I had 2 mmc last year. The first one we told close friends and family at 5 weeks and it was hard. The second we kept a secret and it was harder because it was as if that baby never existed. This one we told at 4 weeks-the day I got my first beta. Keeping it a secret felt like a plan for mc and we decided to focus on what we wanted - a healthy baby instead of what we didn't- another mc. But that's what works for us. I think everyone will feel differently. 
Having said all this I'm worried I'll lose this one too but trying to stay positive.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

So sorry to hear of your loss cupcake.


----------



## Laubull

So sorry cupcake :-( x


----------



## purelygemini

As far as when I'm telling people, I've told a few people already. But only people that I wouldn't hate having to tell if I lost the baby. I wouldn't want to make a general Facebook type announcement only to have to make another one to say I lost it, so I only told close people.

On the other hand, my boyfriend has told like all of his friends and family and that's really sweet, but he thinks I'm being negative and dramatic when I express my worries with him. I'm just trying to take an expect the worst and hope for the best approach.


----------



## Sweety21

cntrygrl said:


> Of course Sweety21 Welcome :hugs: I saw your little girl was born on Halloween. How old is she?

Thank you. She is 22&#65357;onths old now. 

cupcake, I am so sorry for your loss. 

Afm, I don't have much symptoms except for lot of bathroom trips and headaches here and there.


----------



## little_miss

Iv woken today to find light brown spotting :( Im hoping it's nothing as I had the same with my son early on aswell ,no pain or cramps ,will keep u all updated


----------



## salamander91

Hope its nothing littlemiss xx

We've told our parents and one friend so far. We plan on telling our siblings in a couple of weeks. There will be questions about me not drinking at the wedding and we're going to a theme park too and I obviously cant go on any rides. I would rather tell them then have them guess :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

We've told our parents and grandparents, as for us it only seems right that they know about a grandchild no matter what, and we told a few very very close friends who know about our TTC journey and losses. Everyone else is being told sometimes between the 8-12 weeks mark


----------



## jtink28

Navy, did your test ever go back up to 3+? I took another today after a 5 hour hold and it went back to 2-3 after a 3+ yesterday morning. I'm trying not to panic.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I don't have anymore tests, jtink. But my Dr said those were complete bunk (she asked why I seemed so freaked out) and I told her that a week estimator pregnancy result had my GAD in overdrive and she said and I quote, "The ClearBlue brand? Don't listen to those, women come in all the time with those as "proof" of how far along they are. They're correct maybe 10% of the time. Don't worry yourself over those."


----------



## jtink28

Thanks. I know I should take my own advice and stay away from those awful tests. I'm just always so worried of another mc :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm still scared of one too but I'm trying to stay as positive as I can. I definitely feel a lot better now that my progesterone is being corrected though!


----------



## jtink28

Ugh. Why did I have to test after my 3+? :( feeling like an ass. I hope it's just because I drank a bottle of water before bed and only had a 5 hour hold. :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

I bet that's it, jtink. Even the slightest amounts can throw it off before a sleep :) When is your first appt?


----------



## jtink28

First scan is Friday. So far away lol!


----------



## NavyLadybug

My next scan is Thurs! Wooo, basically scan buddies!!


----------



## jtink28

Yay! My mc was a blighted ovum, so I'm so worried about going to the scan and seeing nothing. It's why I'm obsessing over these awful tests.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Same here, jtink! I was 8 weeks but my gestational sac was only measuring at 5+3 and was completely empty. It tore me apart.


----------



## mac1979

Remember how I said I thought in jinxed myself...I didn't, I had the worst round ligament pain last night, I thought I had ripped a tendon in half when I stood up. Of course it was gone in a few seconds but it hurt so bad. I need to start making weekly appointments with my chiropractor again, he helped so much last time.

No more weeks estimators for you jtink...bad girl!:haha:


----------



## laughingduck

Im so sorry for your loss Cupcake. I had one back in June and it is not fun, but such a common part of reproducing unfortunately. That is great that you conceived despite the hurdles, and fertility does increase after a loss so I hope to see you back in first trimester too. 
I am debating telling my parents soon. I never told my mom before I miscarried with the last one, but did tell her about the miscarriage after, so she now knows we are trying to conceive #2. I was visiting with family yesterday and my cousin was pregnant and due in January (my previous EDD) and I ended up privately telling her about my loss and current pregnancy but asked her to keep it quiet! I may wait until 6 weeks because 50% of miscarriages happen before 6 weeks. 
I have one CB weeks estimator but after reading how unreliable they are I think I may have to throw it out and not cause myself unnecessary worry!


----------



## jtink28

You guys, I'm an idiot. I bought another estimator (like a fool) and it was 3+ just now. I.AM.DONE!!! Lol, word to the wise, don't take those damn tests!!!!!!


----------



## youngmamttc

jtink28 said:


> You guys, I'm an idiot. I bought another estimator (like a fool) and it was 3+ just now. I.AM.DONE!!! Lol, word to the wise, don't take those damn tests!!!!!!

That's so nice to hear jtink. I had the same problem with mine it went from 3+ to 2-3 the next but I used FMU for the 3+ one and none FMU for the 2-3 one. I haven't tested again since but it's nice to know yours went back up!


----------



## shellgirl

Agh!!! :dohh: You guys need to stay away from those terrible tests! They are bad news, I'm tellin ya!


----------



## Laubull

Levels are now 1890! I've got a scan on Tuesday morning. Really hoping at the rate it's going it's not ectopic. Feeling slightly more relieved and positive, let's hope it stays that way! X


----------



## shellgirl

Great news Laubull!!!! :happydance:


----------



## beneathmywing

Laubell -- awesome!!!


No more spotting today and my hpt is much darker today!


----------



## jtink28

yay beneathmywing! i bet you that your 2nd beta will be super high. yay!

yay laubull! good news!


----------



## youngmamttc

Great news laubull and beneathmywing!


----------



## beneathmywing

I hope so!!


----------



## Bee Bee

I had my ultrasound appointment yesterday at 6 weeks! Everything looks good so far :) I get another in 2 weeks. 

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q246/kai1985/image.jpg


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo on all the good news!!


----------



## shellgirl

Gorgeous scan pic Bee Bee! So happy everything looks good!


----------



## NavyLadybug

And let the dry heaving and puking begin..... up til now I'd just been nauseous but now it's even worse. But I'll take it haha


----------



## EmmyReece

Got an over protective hubby already. He's insisting that I buy a pregnancy support pillow for the bed already as he doesn't want me lying on my tummy and getting uncomfortable <3


----------



## purelygemini

Today has all kinds of great news!!

Beneathmywing and laubull~That's great to hear, I'm happy for you both!!

Bee Bee~ That's a great scan pic! Can't wait to get my first one done on the 18th...that's forever away lol :)


----------



## little_miss

salamander91 said:


> Hope its nothing littlemiss xx
> Ty salamander , thankfully the spotting has stopped :) xx


----------



## purelygemini

NavyLadybug said:


> And let the dry heaving and puking begin..... up til now I'd just been nauseous but now it's even worse. But I'll take it haha

Oh no!! Good to have the symptoms though lol, dry heaving is the worst!!! I've only had brief waves of nausea so far, but I know if it's going to come then it will start happening in the next week or so. I would rather just be nauseous than have actual run to the bathroom kind of puking, mostly because I work long hours at two jobs and one of them is a restaurant where it would be totally obvious if I had just had to drop the food and run lmao :haha:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Love all of the good news and love the scan pic Bee Bee!! I can't wait to see more rolling in!


----------



## beneathmywing

Anyones have any headaches or back pain? Every little thing makes me worry!


----------



## hiphophooray

Love seeing the scan pic Beebee! 
Gemini we have the same scan date!

I am having the morning sickness nausea pretty bad now, but the hunger is ridiculous :haha: I am not normally someone with a big appetite so now I am worried about the weight gain again.. with DS I gained 75..& I know that is not a healthy gain! :rofl:


----------



## hiphophooray

beneathmywing said:


> Anyones have any headaches or back pain? Every little thing makes me worry!

I am not having headaches but definitely back pain.. I have heard headaches are normal though! Every little thing makes me worry too, I think that's totally natural for us!


----------



## purelygemini

hiphophooray~yay we're scan buddies!!

beneathmywing~yesterday I had my first really bad headache. I feel like I got it from not drinking any coffee first thing in the morning and not drinking enough water in general, it was bad though. I didn't want to take anything for it but I finally caved and took one tylenol lol. The back pain was really bad for me in the beginning but it's starting to ease up a bit now.


----------



## beneathmywing

purelygemini said:


> hiphophooray~yay we're scan buddies!!
> 
> beneathmywing~yesterday I had my first really bad headache. I feel like I got it from not drinking any coffee first thing in the morning and not drinking enough water in general, it was bad though. I didn't want to take anything for it but I finally caved and took one tylenol lol. The back pain was really bad for me in the beginning but it's starting to ease up a bit now.

I've had really bad sporadic headaches the past two days. Drinking lots of water does seem to ease it though. The back pain sucks! My hips are SO achy.


----------



## Sophie2015

beneathmywing said:


> Anyones have any headaches or back pain? Every little thing makes me worry!

No but I'm having cramps off and on. And I'm convinced I'm gonna mc again. The crappy thing is that my other 2 were mmc so everything seemed fine until the ultrasound when there wasn't a heartbeat. I had no warning signs. I'd give ANYTHING to progress to nausea and vomiting. At least I'd feel like things were moving along.


----------



## babymonkey18

No real symptoms for me still except sporadic cramping. But I'm still only 4 weeks so I'm sure there is a lot that could arise!

I'm so jealous of all the talk of scans, hehe! I still need to call to make an appointment with a provider but I need to decide on where I want to go. Having just moved makes all this slightly complicated lol


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

Is it ok for me to join?

Looks like my due date is the 15th April! If everything goes well baby will be born at least 1 week early as it will be another c-section...


----------



## beneathmywing

Leilahs_mummy said:


> Is it ok for me to join?
> 
> Looks like my due date is the 15th April! If everything goes well baby will be born at least 1 week early as it will be another c-section...

Welcome! We have the same due date :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

I always have cramps when I wake up, usually they're pretty mild but today they are so bad and it's seriously freaking me out.


----------



## NavyLadybug

So I know a couple of you ladies here are on progesterone, but are anyof you on a medicine called Crinone 8% (90mg). 

My progesterone came back really low on my first test, only 5.1, when my Dr said at bare minimum it should have been 11 or higher (Preferably in the 20's) and so she put me on Crinone 8% once a day. I've been reading where women with that low of a result were told to take it twice a day as they needed replacement instead of a supplement. But is that for the 8% or is it that Crinone 8% is double the dose of Crinone 4% (45mg) so it doesn't need to be taken twice a day?

Has anyone had a result that low and only taken the 8% once a day? 


Sorry for the longish post, my paranoia is high this morning. The cramping has me super freaked out.


----------



## Laubull

Another update, sadly things aren't going to plan. In hospital now with suspected ectopic, I came in at 7am following pain/collapse. I've got to stay in with view to scan and operate tomorrow &#128546; Beyond devastated by it all and to make matters worse I'm almost 2hrs from home. X


----------



## shellgirl

Laubull I'm so sorry. Is there any chance it's not ectopic? Are they scanning you soon? :hugs: We're here for you!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh no Laubull!! Hopefully it's not ectopic!!! We're here for you, sweets!


----------



## Sweety21

So sorry Laubull.

Afm I still don't have any symptoms. I am considering myself lucky until I don't have them but, it is really starting to worry me.


----------



## Laubull

I've had a basic scan (all they can do on a Sunday) and that's showing something outside the womb but they want final confirmation tomorrow morning with an experienced sonographer :-/


----------



## NavyLadybug

I wonder if perhaps it could be a cyst. I have PCOS so I have several cysts on my cervix and on my ovaries that cause me pain and even occasional bleeding. I hope your LO is ok :(


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Laubull- so sorry to hear what you are going through. I hope your scan tomorrow morning results in better news. :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

laubull, keep us updated. we are thinking about you!


----------



## beneathmywing

FX for you Laubell! I hope all is well!


----------



## youngmamttc

Laubull so sorry fingers crossed for you!


----------



## cheerios

Bee Bee said:


> I had my ultrasound appointment yesterday at 6 weeks! Everything looks good so far :) I get another in 2 weeks.
> 
> https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q246/kai1985/image.jpg

Hey Bee Bee!

Did you hear the heartbeat at 6 weeks?


----------



## salamander91

Lovely scan bee bee!

FX for you laubull xx


----------



## purelygemini

Laubull I have everything crossed for you that it's just a cyst like Navy suggested...that must be so hard to have to sit in the hospital overnight and worry and be so far away from home :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

hope to hear an update from you soon laubull. :hugs:


question for everyone - have you guys been continuing to work out since getting your bfp? right before i got pregnant this time, i had just lost about 15 pounds. i wanted to lose about 10-15 more, but well, now, i can't. BUT, i do not want to gain a ton of weight this pregnancy - i won't even tell you how much i gained with my son. i worked full time with him, so i was too busy to work out a ton. this time, i'm at home with him, and we are outside a ton and we live in a 3rd floor walkup (i have great legs, lol!!)

any good dvd's you've done at home? i'm currently doing a prenatal pilates one i love that is simple and relaxing.


----------



## NavyLadybug

jtink, first I'd talk with your Dr, just to outline what he thinks is right for you in this situation. I know many women continue to work out while pregnant (I have even seen some power lift!) but I would definitely speak to your Dr first to go over whats safe, whats to strenuous, good exercises for your back and round ligaments, good amount of time per day and per week, etc etc.


----------



## jtink28

i've discused the working out with my doctor already navy :) i was working out about 4x week before this, so i'll just be continuing my workouts with modifications. i do lift weights, but i've lightened my lifts. 

just curious about what you all are doing!


----------



## mac1979

Jtink, I am doing the same thing I was doing before I got pregnant, I do weights and cardio 3times a week, on the days I don't do weights I do Zumba, yoga and a ballet barre class. For the first tri you can continue working out same as before you got pregnant, second tri is when you can't do ab workouts on your back. If you haven't been working out talk to your doc first about it and start slowly.

I've actually dropped 6 lbs since getting pregnant.


----------



## purelygemini

jtink~I didn't work out before I got pregnant but I definitely wanted to start doing something. Now I do want to get involved in something since this is my third and I'm a little older since my last one so I'm afraid I'll get big this time. So far I just ordered a pregnancy yoga dvd, it will help with stretching and relaxing for when I attempt an all natural birth. But I do also want to incorporate pilates into it as well. I'm trying to look for a gym that has classes that specialize in pregnancy workouts and if not then I'll just get another dvd...no guarantees that I'll do it though since I'm kinda lazy lol:haha:


----------



## babymonkey18

Laubull, prayers for you. I hope it's like what others have said and just a cyst <3


----------



## coolbabe843

Laubull, I will be praying for you. Maybe like everyone else says it may be a cyst?


----------



## purelygemini

You know how we get those road map-y type veins on our chests and boobs that we get?? Well I've just discovered that they're now on both sides of my stomach as well, it looks crazy! Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## samae23

Labull, hoping everything is ok, i can't imagine going through that and so far from home :nope: 

I do hate this nausea I've been having all day off and on...I'm up north with my family and having a hard time fully enjoying everything. BUT, I'm taking it as a good sign and just embracing it! I Did say before "I don't care if I have a lot of nausea, I just want to be pregnant!!!"...so here we are.


----------



## Laubull

Thank you lovely ladies.

No update really, I've got a bit of chest pain so I've been given some codine. Scan will be this morning but they don't seem to know what urgent means! Hopefully I'll have answers by midday.

Hope everyone else is feeling ok.

X


----------



## Laubull

Scan confirms possible ectopic on my right hand side. Laparoscopy booked for mid afternoon.

Good luck to everyone in their pregnancies, I am sad I won't be joining you on this journey.

X


----------



## salamander91

So sorry laubull :( xxx


----------



## little_miss

So sorry laubull xx


----------



## Sophie2015

Laubull said:


> Scan confirms possible ectopic on my right hand side. Laparoscopy booked for mid afternoon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone in their pregnancies, I am sad I won't be joining you on this journey.
> 
> X

This breaks my heart for you. So very sorry


----------



## coolbabe843

So sorry Laubull....prayers for u during this time.


----------



## NavyLadybug

So sorry, Laubull :cry: :hugs:


----------



## laughingduck

Sorry Laubull, that must be hard. I hooe the laproscopy goes well and we see you back here soon. Good luck and :dust: to you.


----------



## shellgirl

I'm so very sorry Laubull. Prayers to you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## youngmamttc

So sorry laubull xx


----------



## jtink28

oh laubull, i'm so so sorry, hun. take care of yourself. :hugs:


morning sickness has kicked in big time for me. yesterday i felt sick ALL DAY. no throwing up, but i felt vaguely yucky and sick all day. this morning i feel terrible - so much nausea that i can't really eat, but i'm hungry! booooooo. can't help but wonder if maybe this a girl, considering that i had no sickness at all with my son?....


----------



## beneathmywing

Oh no, Laubell :( so sorry


----------



## hiphophooray

I am so sorry Laubull :(


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry Laubull :(


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

So so sorry Laubull :hugs:. Prayers for you and your family, and I wish you nothing but the best and a quick recovery.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Nausea really kicked in for me yesterday morning. I'm to the point where I basically can't function until I get some food in my stomach and settle down the nausea a little bit. It's reminiscent of how I was with my DD, so I guess that's good!

Love seeing the little sweet pea in my signature now :flower:. 2 weeks and 2 days until I can see our little sweet pea on the screen!


----------



## samae23

Oh Labull, I am so so sorry to hear this hun :cry: praying for you everything goes well, and hope to see you soon...:dust:


For the nausea, I noticed that if I eat some soda crackers before getting out of bed, and if I eat throughout the day it helps.


----------



## mac1979

Laubull, so sorry, hope you have a quick recovery.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm freaking out. I just got a call from my specilist. My U/S from before was reviewed by their radiologist and it wasn't showing something he was happy with so now I have my next ultrasound on Thurs at 8AM by him personally. She wouldn't tell me what was wrong so now I'm freaking out all over again. Whatever is wrong has them wanting to see me first thing in the morning and have me stick around until the results come in. I also can't have it by an OB meaning that DH can't be in there and I can't look at the screen


----------



## jtink28

NavyLadybug said:


> I'm freaking out. I just got a call from my specilist. My U/S from before was reviewed by their radiologist and it wasn't showing something he was happy with so now I have my next ultrasound on Thurs at 8AM by him personally. She wouldn't tell me what was wrong so now I'm freaking out all over again. Whatever is wrong has them wanting to see me first thing in the morning and have me stick around until the results come in. I also can't have it by an OB meaning that DH can't be in there and I can't look at the screen

oh no navy! maybe he wants to look at your cysts? you mentioned before that you have pcos, so maybe your cysts are an issue? i'm sure bubs is fine in there! ugh, having to wait until thursday would suck. i wish they wouldn't have told you that the radiologist wasn't happy with something. just causing you undue worry. i'm sure all is fine!


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry they are making you worry Navy and then making you wait til Thursday!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm so terrified that it's ectopic. I can't think of anything else they could see this early that they wouldn't like. :cry:


----------



## shellgirl

I know it's hard, but try not to panic Navy. Maybe it's a cyst like the other gals said. Or maybe it's something like they want to see your lining a little thicker. You had that scan before they started progesterone right? Progesterone will help thicken the lining, so maybe it's something like that. I think if it was something like ectopic, they would have had you come in right away or had you go to the emergency room.


----------



## beneathmywing

Navy, I am praying for you! Hope it is nothing too serious.. :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

Agreed. If it was possible ectopic, they wouldn't wait until Thursday. They'd have you right in or send you to the ER.


----------



## laughingduck

Navy Im sorry they have you worried. It is so hard isnt it? I hope it is nothing but good news on Thursday. 
I'm worried something isnt right with mine. Yesterday my symptoms lessened. I took a hpt this morning and it was still as faint as last week. Ive had constant cramping today. Just worried Im going to have another loss. Get my second hcg drawn tomorrow, hoping for good numbers.


----------



## mac1979

Navy, it is horrible they are making you wait, but if it was really bad they would have you come in sooner than Thursday.

Is anybody else aggravated with bloat? I have lost 7 lbs, but I could hardly button my pants this morning. The only time this could happen is pregnancy.


----------



## jtink28

I've lost 1.5 pounds and all my pants feel so tight they hurt!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Navy - I agree that I think they would've had you come in sooner if it was ectopic. I know it's hard but try to stay positive. Hopefully if they're having you wait until Thursday, it's nothing serious.

laughingduck - hoping for good numbers for you tomorrow. fx'd.


----------



## purelygemini

Navy~I'm so sorry they're putting you through this!! But I definitely agree with the other ladies, if it was an ectopic they would have had you come in right away. Hopefully they'll just be checking on something to do with your progesterone.

Laubull~I'm sorry for your loss, I wish you a speedy recovery and sending lots of baby dust your way!!

I'm just over here worried about how I've gained a pound in the last week...this is not a good rate to be starting out at, hopefully it's just because of this insane bloat!!


----------



## salamander91

Navy- Sorry they're making you wait so long! I agree with the other ladies, they would have you in asap if they suspected ectopic.

Laughingduck- FX for you, hope your next beta is great!

I had a dream last night that I was having a boy called Charlie. It wasn't a name on our list before but it is now. It's cute! :)


----------



## laughingduck

Im pretty sure Im having another loss. Hpt's getting more faint, constant cramping, and had a temperature drop this morning. I'm preparing myself for the inevitible. Hopefully after this one they will look into what is going on for me. 
Best of luck to the rest of you and sticky dust to all!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Laughingduck- so sorry to hear :hugs:. I know what its like when you just know. I really hope that they are able to find some answers for you. Best wishes for you in the future.


----------



## youngmamttc

Laughing duck I'm so sorry. hoping things maybe turn around for you x


----------



## jtink28

laughingduck, i really hope you're wrong. fx for you!


anyone else unbearably sick? i'm a sahm, so taking care of my son is getting tough. every morning for the past 4 days, i've been waking up terribly sick, dry-heaving and gagging. honestly? i feel really really hungover! i've been sucking on lemon drops and peppermints and eating saltines and sipping lemon lime soda.

i've managed to lose 3 pounds since getting pregnant!


----------



## Sophie2015

jtink28 said:


> laughingduck, i really hope you're wrong. fx for you!
> 
> 
> anyone else unbearably sick? i'm a sahm, so taking care of my son is getting tough. every morning for the past 4 days, i've been waking up terribly sick, dry-heaving and gagging. honestly? i feel really really hungover! i've been sucking on lemon drops and peppermints and eating saltines and sipping lemon lime soda.
> 
> i've managed to lose 3 pounds since getting pregnant!

No but after 2 mmc last year I'd give anything for these preg symptoms! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## cntrygrl

jtink-- I felt like that this past weekend. It's definitely subsided. I never had the hungover feeling while pregnant with my son.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Got a call from my Dr about the report, they read it off word for word, everything looking perfect. My ovaries, tubes, uterus, cervix and lining is fine. Only reason they're having me come back to radiology is so that they have someone who is experienced in early gestation so that they can find it. The Dr who called me with results before just doesn't know how to word things.


----------



## jtink28

good news!


----------



## mac1979

jtink28 said:


> laughingduck, i really hope you're wrong. fx for you!
> 
> 
> anyone else unbearably sick? i'm a sahm, so taking care of my son is getting tough. every morning for the past 4 days, i've been waking up terribly sick, dry-heaving and gagging. honestly? i feel really really hungover! i've been sucking on lemon drops and peppermints and eating saltines and sipping lemon lime soda.
> 
> i've managed to lose 3 pounds since getting pregnant!

Yesterday I was throwing up in front of my son (forgot to close the bathroom door) he started trying to climb on my back thinking it was a game...toddlers. My nausea has shifted to midday which is interesting. My bloating is horrible though, I don't look pregnant, I just look like I need to work out and eat salads.


----------



## jtink28

yes, my toddler does not understand that he can't lay on mommy's tummy right now, lol!

i still don't feel "pregnant" - just gross, lol! i'm just hoping to see a healthy bean at my 6 week scan on friday. after my BO mmc, i don't know if i could bear anything else.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Great news Navy!


----------



## samae23

Navy, oh my goodness, I can't believe they had you so worried, that's awful!!!! Stupid doctors ;) I'm glad everything is ok!!

Laughingduck, I hope you're wrong, but I'm so sorry if it's what you think it is...:hugs: Fx for you!

Jtink, I know what you mean by feeling hungover, it's awful!!! Like all day. Ew. I've lost weight too since getting pregnant. I hope this doesn't last all the way the rest of the 1st tri...


----------



## beneathmywing

Navy, ahhhh! Cant believe they scared you like that! So glad to hear everything is okay!!!


Laughingduck, sending prayers your way :hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

Navy-- Ugh @ making you worry like that!

Laughingduck-- Lots of hugs and thoughts.


----------



## CNorth

Hello ladies!

I've spent some time catching up on this thread... sorry to those ladies going through a loss.

A bit about me: I'm 27, getting married on the 22 of this month. I had a miscarriage about a year and a half ago, and we took some time off TTC. We were going to wait until after the wedding to focus on conceiving again, but I got an unexpected BFP that we are both very excited about! My EDD according to LMP is April 2. 

Glad to be on this journey with all of you! H&H 9 months to everybody.


----------



## LikeTheStars

Hi again everyone, sorry for the one-post-then-disappearing-act!

First, my heart goes out to laubull and laughingduck and everyone else who is having a loss or scary news. :hugs: Prayers for a quick recovery and lots of physical and emotional support from your loved ones.

For me, I ended up passing a clot last Wednesday (8/5), and then the spotting stopped. Saw my doctor Thursday and she said it was probably a subchorionic hematoma. Got another HCG read Thursday also and it was 5211, up from 573 6 days before, so things seem to be progressing well, and I'm SO relieved!

My first scan is 8/21 - I'll be 7w2d, so hoping for a good strong heartbeat. (I would've loved to have it sooner, but my fertility doc is two hours away, so scheduling to where my husband can come too is difficult - plus the doc is out of town all this week! Argh, the waiting!)

Symptoms - super queasy, increasing as the day goes on (first thing in the morning I'm usually fine), constipation (UGH), super sore and huge boobs (already had to go up a cup size), dizziness (especially in the heat), and major fatigue. All annoying things on their own but I'm happy to have them after trying for several years!

Looking forward to keeping up with everyone on here more regularly :)


----------



## mac1979

Likethestars, I have my scan on the 21st too! We can be scan buddies.


----------



## LikeTheStars

mac1979 said:


> Likethestars, I have my scan on the 21st too! We can be scan buddies.

Yay!! Can't wait to see yours! What time are you having it? Mine is 11:30 am central time (I'm in Texas).


----------



## salamander91

Welcome cnorth and congratulations! I'm getting married on the 29th :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Laughingduck: I hope thats not the case :hugs: FX'd for you!


----------



## mac1979

LikeTheStars said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> Likethestars, I have my scan on the 21st too! We can be scan buddies.
> 
> Yay!! Can't wait to see yours! What time are you having it? Mine is 11:30 am central time (I'm in Texas).Click to expand...

I am just north of you in Nebraska, my appt is at 9 am.


----------



## cntrygrl

CNorth Welcome :hugs: I will get you added.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Wow, I have literally had 6 spots pop up on my face in the last 24 hours. Is this a symptom at this point in pregnancy? I probably have not had a pimple in over a year.


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's definitely a symptom! I've had a few pop up as well but only maybe 3 since I've got my :bfp: But I didn't have many break outs with DS either :)


----------



## mac1979

ttcnumber2ky said:


> Wow, I have literally had 6 spots pop up on my face in the last 24 hours. Is this a symptom at this point in pregnancy? I probably have not had a pimple in over a year.

My skin was clear all the way through with my son, I have 5 pimples shown up in two days. Maybe it means girl???


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

mac1979 said:


> ttcnumber2ky said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I have literally had 6 spots pop up on my face in the last 24 hours. Is this a symptom at this point in pregnancy? I probably have not had a pimple in over a year.
> 
> My skin was clear all the way through with my son, I have 5 pimples shown up in two days. Maybe it means girl???Click to expand...

Maybe!! I don't remember having this with my daughter, but I feel like I almost have amnesia from early on in that pregnancy. So I very well could have. My guess for this one is a girl though :flower:.


----------



## Sweety21

Navy, great news. Laughing duck so sorry.

I just read few posts to catch up. Saw many of you already having ms. It's making me nervous. I don't have any. Just skin breakout. My scan is next week. May be 22nd. If I want I can go early but, my daughter won't cooperate for scan I think so, have to wait for hubby's day off.
On a positive note my daughter Stopped nursing to sleep and I have my body for another 8months. Yay!


----------



## CNorth

Sweety - I don't have many symptoms either! 

Makes me nervous too, but it really doesn't mean anything!


----------



## cntrygrl

Anyone else have feeling there's more than one? Since finding out I've felt like it could be twins.


----------



## mom2pne

I don't know if any of you remember me from when this was first put up, but I am really hoping I can come back here! I had a CP on the 28th and am now 3 dpo which would my edd at April 30th. If not I will still have a fertility consult on the 4th in hopes I will get some help to stay pregnant. 

But very glad to see so many have joined.


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi girls! My beta was 169 today! We were looking for a 140 or higher so it more than doubled :dance: my first ultrasound is on the 25th at 6w4d.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Cntrygrl, I definitely feel like it's twins (even though I know it's probably not lol) it's probably because I've always dreamed of twins.

Woohoo Beneathmywing!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Nice numbers beneathmywing! Your ultrasound is the same day as mine but I'll be 8w1d


----------



## beneathmywing

cntrygrl said:


> Nice numbers beneathmywing! Your ultrasound is the same day as mine but I'll be 8w1d

Yayy! Two more weeks xx


----------



## purelygemini

So much to catch up on just overnight!

Laughingduck~I'm so sorry to hear that, hope something changes for the better for you.

Navy~SOOO happy you got some answers, I cannot believe they made you worry like that!!

jtink and others talking about ms, I'm not really having anything!! Slightly worries me but maybe that just confirms that I am having a boy lol. I get brief waves of dizziness and nausea early in the day but that's it. And my boobs aren't even full and swollen anymore so that's freaking me out more than anything...

As far as breaking out, that was actually one of my first suspicions that I was pregnant, because my face wasn't breaking out!! I normally have crappy skin so when it was perfectly clear in the week or so before my period, I was definitely suspicious! Only just now have I had a couple pop up on my chin...but clear face is another one of those old wives tales that points to boy, just like normal boobs and lack of nausea so we shall see!

OR...this is the quiet before the storm of sickness so I'm just trying to enjoy it while it lasts :)


----------



## mac1979

Just peed my pants a little while puking. Pregnancy is classy and glamorous.


----------



## beneathmywing

mac1979 said:


> Just peed my pants a little while puking. Pregnancy is classy and glamorous.


:rofl:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

mac1979 said:


> Just peed my pants a little while puking. Pregnancy is classy and glamorous.

Ah I remember peeing my pants on several occasions with my last pregnancy. Glamorous is definitely the right word.


----------



## purelygemini

Lmao mac!!!

Mom2pne I remember you! Sending baby dust your way, hoping you'll be joining us again!


----------



## babymonkey18

Mom2pne! Keep us posted! :)


----------



## Sweety21

cntrygrl said:


> Anyone else have feeling there's more than one? Since finding out I've felt like it could be twins.

Me me. But, the fact that I don't even have ms yet says it all.


----------



## Sweety21

mac1979 said:


> Just peed my pants a little while puking. Pregnancy is classy and glamorous.

:haha:


----------



## Sweety21

babymonkey18 said:


> Mom2pne! Keep us posted! :)

OMG! is this you les?


----------



## babymonkey18

Sweety21 said:


> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> Mom2pne! Keep us posted! :)
> 
> OMG! is this you les?Click to expand...


Yes!!!! :) my goodness, are we bump buddies again? How cool! <3 <3


----------



## Sweety21

babymonkey18 said:


> Sweety21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> Mom2pne! Keep us posted! :)
> 
> OMG! is this you les?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes!!!! :) my goodness, are we bump buddies again? How cool! <3 <3Click to expand...

Yes, we are. What is your due date?Mine is 6tgh April.


----------



## laughingduck

Well Im out girls, I started bleeding this morning :(

Best of luck to you all and I hope you all have an easy first trimester (and second and third!)


----------



## purelygemini

laughingduck~I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

So sorry Laughingduck :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

:hugs:laughingduck, i am so sorry. i hope you're back here very soon.


----------



## cntrygrl

So Sorry Laughingduck :( :hugs:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

So sorry laughingduck :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

So sorry laughingduck :( :hugs:


----------



## salamander91

So sorry laughing duck xxx


----------



## shellgirl

Laughingduck, I am so incredibly sorry. I know how much it hurts and pray you will recover quickly.


----------



## shellgirl

Navy: Hooray! What is wrong with that doctor that called you?! I swear, these doctors are so book smart, but are lacking in common sense. You don't call a pregnant woman and say there is a problem if what you mean is there is a problem with one of your staff!!!

Cntry: I thought I might have twins since ovulation. I had a longer surge than normal and what appeared to be 2 implantation dips on my chart. They do run in my family, so we will just have to see!

Mom2pn: :hi: Of course we remember you! I really hope you are able to rejoin us and will have an April baby after all.

AFM, I've had the symptoms you gals are talking about. My skin breaks out at least once a week and I usually never get pimples! Nausea is bad at times, but I've been fortunate enough not to have actually thrown up yet. I try to eat every 2-3 hours and that seems to help. The symptom I forgot about that I've been having the last few days is what I call electroshock boobs. Out of nowhere, it suddenly feels like someone zapped me with a stun gun in one of my breasts. It goes away momentarily, but it catches me by surprise I sometimes yelp! Anyone else have this?


----------



## Sweety21

I am sorry Laughingduck.

Shellgirl, I do have that electoshock boob symptom you are talking about. Just thought it is from stopping the bf or something.


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Hi ladies! Jumping in to the pregnancy-pool here, for the first time! I got a BFP at about 12 dpo, my temps have been staying up, sore boobs (and for me, that's saying something - my breasts/nipples are normally totally unsensitive!), and twinges/mild cramps periodically in the uterus. I think I'll be due around April 16th, but am waiting on a doctor's visit to confirm that.

I haven't told my fiance yet - I have a surprise planned but I wanted a weekend day to give it to him. I've written up a scavenger hunt that will lead him into what will be the baby's room, and I'll have a positive test wrapped up (LOL @ putting a bow on a pee stick!) in the cradle that my dad made for me when I was a baby. I don't think he realizes I'm pregnant - although last night, he wasn't feeling well so he wanted to snuggle up on the couch which is rare, and I kept yelping that he needed to get off my chest! He couldn't understand why my boobs are so tender... or why I didn't want him teasing the dog and making him jump on my stomach!

So he'll find out this Saturday when he wakes up. We have a joint doctor's appointment for something else this Saturday, late morning, and I called in separately to the office there and had them note that I'd like a blood draw to confirm the bun in the oven. 

I'm so excited! I've been waiting my whole life to have a baby - dreamed about it regularly, like twice a month. And now, I get to wake up and STILL be feeling pregnant. And yet, I'm feeling really calm about things right now, other than wanting to get a bunch of stuff done around the house before the baby comes (maybe because we are also planning a wedding, and a possible kitchen remodel? All my stress is focused elsewhere, haha. We are crazy!). But, all in due time, allllll in due time.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Shellgirl, so much yes on the electoshock boobs! It's so painful


----------



## cntrygrl

Hi and Welcome AnglophileAsh :hugs:


----------



## little_miss

I'm spotting/bleeding not heavy but it heavier then last time and is more blood coloured now :( not sure what to think


----------



## Bee Bee

cheerios said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultrasound appointment yesterday at 6 weeks! Everything looks good so far :) I get another in 2 weeks.
> 
> https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q246/kai1985/image.jpg
> 
> Hey Bee Bee!
> 
> Did you hear the heartbeat at 6 weeks?Click to expand...

I did not. Im thinking theyll do that at 8 weeks? I think at this point they were just verifying viability o


----------



## NavyLadybug

LittleMiss, call or visit your Dr. FX'd for you!


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Thank you! I'm delighted to be in this company of fine ladies :) I've caught up on what's been happening and I feel like I know everyone so well now!


----------



## AnglophileAsh

and hope everything is okay, little miss!


----------



## shellgirl

:hi: Anglophile! 

Littlemiss, definitely call your doc and go get checked. Hopefully it is nothing, but any bleeding should be reported to your doc right away.


----------



## mac1979

I just noticed I'm a blueberry today!!


----------



## salamander91

Hope everything's OK little miss!

Welcome anglophile :)


----------



## little_miss

It's slowed right down again now if it starts again il go see the doctor tomorrow ,iv got a midwife appointment on Friday to ,I just don't know what to make of it as it not loads nor is it blood red and I have no pain, going to try and relax for the night and see what happens x


----------



## beneathmywing

Fx its nothing serious littlemiss!!


----------



## samae23

Laughingduck, so so sorry :( I hope to see you again soon on a baby board! Good luck to you

Welcome anglophile! :wave: you've got a lot on your plate!!

Littlemiss, I hope everything turns out ok!!:hugs:


----------



## jtink28

littlemiss, fx for you!


well, i've had my first throwing up incident. i never threw up in my pregnancy with my son - hardly even felt sick with him. today i threw up a bowl of cereal i'd had for lunch. gross, just gross. i won't be buying that cereal every again. :(

hoping this nausea means all good things and that i'll see a little heartbeat on friday morning!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Littlemiss- glad to here it has slowed down and that you have a midwife appt Friday to hopefully put your mind at ease.

Welcome AnglophileAsh!

Mac- Love the blueberry! I was excited to see that in your signature as I'm 5 days behind you so I get to see what's coming.

Are the nearest upcoming scans this Friday? Jtink- I noticed you said you have one coming up Friday and I think I remembered one other coming up Friday. That's exciting! I'm still 2 weeks out from mine.

Nausea has subsided quite a bit today and yesterday which makes me nervous. Hopefully it's just a nice break and doesn't mean anything ominous!


----------



## NavyLadybug

ttcnumber2ky, mine is tomorrow at 8AM. So nervous!


----------



## cheerios

I was supposed to have my first scan tomorrow too but I chickened out and changed it to next Tuesday instead. Thing is, I had my first scan with my first baby at 6 weeks and I couldn't see the heartbeat. I freaked out over the next few days and went back at 6 weeks 4 days when I finally saw the heartbeat. That's why I so don't want that happening again. I'd rather wait till next tuesday when I'm almost 7 weeks so that I have a more definite chance of seeing a heartbeat and won't be left in limbo of not knowing what's going on.


----------



## jtink28

i am a little nervous at having an ultrasound so early, but i'm seeing an RE, and he wants to have a 6 week ultrasound to make sure all is forming in the right place, etc. i'll have another scan at 8 weeks, then another one at 10 weeks before he transfers my care over to my regular high-risk OB. (i have a high-risk OB because i have Crohn's disease)


----------



## beneathmywing

I have my ultrasoud at 6w3d and was told to not freak out if I dont see a heart beat yet. I hope I do!


----------



## Sophie2015

beneathmywing said:


> I have my ultrasoud at 6w3d and was told to not freak out if I dont see a heart beat yet. I hope I do!

My 1st ultrasound is also at 6w3d. What day is yours? Mine is on Monday.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Same, they told me not to expect a heartbeat, though if there is one then great. My scan is to mainly make sure that everything is forming and progresses as expected.


----------



## beneathmywing

Sophie2015 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> I have my ultrasoud at 6w3d and was told to not freak out if I dont see a heart beat yet. I hope I do!
> 
> My 1st ultrasound is also at 6w3d. What day is yours? Mine is on Monday.Click to expand...

Mine isnt until the 25th!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Exciting all of these scans are coming up! Can't wait to see pics rolling in.


----------



## cheerios

jtink28 said:


> i am a little nervous at having an ultrasound so early, but i'm seeing an RE, and he wants to have a 6 week ultrasound to make sure all is forming in the right place, etc. i'll have another scan at 8 weeks, then another one at 10 weeks before he transfers my care over to my regular high-risk OB. (i have a high-risk OB because i have Crohn's disease)

I'm also seeing a RE.... mainly cos I couldn't find a regular gynae to follow up on me! - I moved house, so I live too far away from my old gynae. 

And the nurse at the RE wanted me to have a scan this week cos of protocol, but I know how easily I worry IF something isn't there yet. So I'd rather save myself that worry! I think it helps too that this is my 3rd pregnancy after all. With my #1, I had scans galore before I got transferred to my regular gynae. With #2, I only had 1 scan in first tri! So I feel like for #3, I don't wanna have as many scans as with my #1 because I also have to lug 2 kids to the RE! :dohh:

Excited to see your scan photo!!!! I'm sure all will be just fine!!!


----------



## shellgirl

I actually got an early scan today with my RE and saw the heartbeat! I can breathe a little easier now. I was shaking until the doctor said all was good and showed me the flicker. I'm measuring right on track for my ovulation date and go back next week for another scan. Then I go to my high risk OB the following week and get another ultrasound! I didn't realize I would get all these scans. I guess it's the one and only perk to having had fertility issues.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1031_opt.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Nice scan, shellgirl! I can't wait to see everyone's little bean :) 

samae, yes, I do have a lot on my plate! My fiance's thought process was to overload my stress circuits and I'll just not be able to stress over ANYTHING (we'll see how this goes :haha: ). But, there's reasons for the madness!


----------



## beneathmywing

Perfect bean, shell!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Awesome scan Shellgirl!

I hope I get a picture of mine. I have to see the radiologist instead of my OB for mine and you aren't allowed to see the screen, have your OH in the room and the tech isn't allowed to tell you anything which is extremely frustrating. So I'm hoping once they review the scan and tell the me results tomorrow afternoon I can get a copy of it!


----------



## mac1979

Puking is going to get really old really fast if I have to change my underwear after each episode, which is amounting to nightly.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Hi everyone! Do you mind if I join? My edd is anywhere between 4/19 and 4/21(I'm not sure about cycle length) this is our second little bundle and I am extremely happy, it took us 6 yrs to get our first little guy and this one just ntnp for 6 months or so. 
My current symptoms: thirsty all the time plus nausea. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Love the scan pic shellgirl!!


----------



## shellgirl

Thanks girls! It always makes it that much more real when you see it on screen.

Welcome Crazy4baby!


----------



## Powell130

I found out yesterday and it still hasn't sunk it! I miscarried 3 months ago around 6 weeks and I'm SOOO scared its going to happen as that was the second early loss. First loss was the cycle before getting pregnant with our son so he's Rainbow baby number one! I really hope this is number two! I'm so scared I haven't even told hubs yet! Only three people know right now (other than bnb ladies of course). 

Planning to tell hubs sometime in the next week as I haven't even missed my period yet.

I got faint lines all day yesterday on 10MIU ICs then ONE FRER so used the FR gold digi this morning to see it in words! I think I'm gonna go for betas tomorrow

Due date- April 24 2016
 



Attached Files:







received_10152893310180518.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 8









received_10152893394890518.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## shellgirl

Welcome Powell and congrats! It's so cool that we'll be going through this together again! I'm sorry to hear that you had another loss before this pregnancy, I did as well. It doesn't get any easier. Fingers crossed for strong betas for you!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

OMG so excited to see you here Powell!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome, Powell!


----------



## Powell130

shellgirl said:


> Welcome Powell and congrats! It's so cool that we'll be going through this together again! I'm sorry to hear that you had another loss before this pregnancy, I did as well. It doesn't get any easier. Fingers crossed for strong betas for you!!!

It's so cool!! When was your first born? Our son was born May 10 2013 so just weeks after i give birth, he'll turn 3. Hoping this one sticks!! 

Oh no I hate to hear that. It sucks :(


----------



## Powell130

NavyLadybug said:


> OMG so excited to see you here Powell!!

:waves: its still surreal!!!


----------



## Bee Bee

Anyone looking for OBs yet? Im not going OB but a midwife instead. Theres only three in my area but one will be on vacation when Im due. I have appointments on Monday and next Thursday to meet with the remaining two.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I actually have both, Bee Bee. My husband is Military so we go to a military facility and my OB isn't a civilian (though civilian OBs do work there) but since mine is the only High Risk OB there at the moment I was placed with him but in the event that he is gone (for whatever reason) I see a Midwife for my general appts but should he be gone when its time for my to deliver there is a back up surgeon there for my c-section. I was also actually assigned a nurse I see every appt and a specialist in infertility/early miscarriage so that she can keep an eye on everything in case any red flags show. I see a minimum of three people each appt and its a bit hectic as I didn't have to do that with my son.


----------



## Sweety21

Oh hi powell, I remember you from ttc forums. Congratulations!


----------



## ksierra44

Hey ladies. I jut took a test last night and it was a :bfp: ! this cycle has been weird i think i O'd a full week early and I was not due for AF till the 19th. Im excited but nervous. According to my LMP my EDD is April 24th


----------



## ksierra44

I already have an OB who ill call today because he wants me on progesterone immediately. Im hoping to use a midwife to deliver though


----------



## Natasha2605

Hi Ladies, mind if I join you's?

I had a blighted Ovum in March, a chemical four weeks ago today and this morning got my BFP on a FRER (wasn't first morning urine and a beautiful line).

I wasn't even going to test this morning but my five year old told me she had a dream where I had a baby in my tummy, it was a girl and she was called Scarlett. That made me test just out of curiosity. Couldn't quite believe it when I saw a line almost right away.

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/90B5BACC-1165-463E-B0E9-021B91336AA6_zpsoluugaky.jpg

Anyways, I am due around April 21st. Really hope this is third time lucky. Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Welcome Powell130, ksierra44, and Natasha2605!! Congrats to all.

Powell I remember you from the ttc forums as well- great to see you here!


----------



## beneathmywing

Natasha -- congrats and welcome! How crazy about that dream your daughter had!! Sorry about your losses. I had a BO in April as well :(


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome crazybaby09, Powell130, ksierra44, and Natasha2605 :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join? Just found out I'm pregnant with our third. Not quite sure of my due date as I'm still bfing and that has made things a bit wonky but based off of lmp it would be April 16, though I have a strong suspicion that this is off by at least a week as the days don't line up and I tend to ovulate very early in my cycle.

Congrats to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## beneathmywing

No Doubt said:


> Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join? Just found out I'm pregnant with our third. Not quite sure of my due date as I'm still bfing and that has made things a bit wonky but based off of lmp it would be April 16, though I have a strong suspicion that this is off by at least a week as the days don't line up and I tend to ovulate very early in my cycle.
> 
> Congrats to all you lovely ladies!

Welcome! Congrats to you as well :)


----------



## jtink28

welcome to all the new girls! i have such a hard time keeping up!

nausea wasn't so bad this morning, though of course that worries me lol. today is going to drag as my scan is tomorrow morning at 9:30. i don't know how i'm going to sleep tonight.

good luck at your scan today navy! i know you won't hear anything today but hopefully very very soon!


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome No Doubt :hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

Has anyone experienced pain or cramping when trying to lay on one side?


----------



## Sweety21

Our group is growing Yay! 
Welcome to all new girls. 

Afm, I just have the yucky metallic taste in mouth which is making me hard to eat anything. No puking or anything yet. Just wish I have few symptoms to remind me I am pregnant. 
My scan in next week. I am already excited.


----------



## Sweety21

Found this on my whatsapp.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20150813-WA0009.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## NavyLadybug

Only picture I could get of my scan. They aren't allowed to tell me anything so I snuck a video..... Should get results in a few hour. I believe I see a fetal pole and yolk near the top,of the sac. I hope I do anyway
https://i.imgur.com/G1RDWqo.png


----------



## shellgirl

Welcome ksierra44, Natasha2605, and No Doubt! I love the story about your daughter Natasha, that's soo cool!
That's awesome you were able to sneak a video Navy. I think I see it too! Can't wait for your results.


----------



## salamander91

Hi to all the new ladies! I had my first appointment today and they did a scan. Measuring 6 weeks exactly and we saw the heartbeat!! They said there was some blood in the uterus which I'm trying not to panic about and they think I have a cyst on one of my ovaries.


----------



## shellgirl

Yay for a heartbeat Salamander! Did they say what they expect will happen with the blood? Do they expect you to bleed a little? I would be nervous too, but I know that cysts are not uncommon in early pregnancy and they usually resolve on their own.


----------



## salamander91

Thanks shellgirl. They said I'll probably have a bleed at some point which is scary but they'll be keeping a close eye on me. I have another appointment next week and they should be doing another scan.


----------



## shellgirl

Okay. Well it's good to know that it is coming so you aren't as terrified if you see blood than if you didn't know what it was from. That's good they are keeping a close eye.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

cntrygrl said:


> Has anyone experienced pain or cramping when trying to lay on one side?

Not as much now, but a week ago if I laid on my back for more than probably 15-20 mins, I would start to cramp. If I changed position or got up, it would go away.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Welcome No Doubt!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Navy- love that you were able to sneak a video!

Salamander- yay for the heartbeat!! I hope the bleed and cyst resolves itself soon. I had 2 cysts with my DD and by week 12, they had completely reabsorbed. They said it can be fairly common.


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks for the welcome ladies! I have my first appt next week. Won't have a scan most likely until the end of first tri for the genetic testing at which point I'll have a more accurate due date.

Wonderful scan Navy...Hope all is well!

No pain when laying on my side.


----------



## LikeTheStars

So excited to see all the new ladies! And yay for getting scans and good news! 

I was super, super nauseous on Tuesday, barely felt it yesterday, barely feel it today. I know that alone isn't an indicator of anything, but as much as nausea sucks, I liked knowing that the hormones were flying fast and furious, you know? Waiting another 8 days for my scan feels like an eternity!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Results are less than ideal. Quant last week was 950 and today was 5000 but it should have been 15000. They saw a yolk sac but no fetal pole. They put me at 5+1 with an EDD of April 13th. It's impossible for me to have gotten a positive test when I did if I was that far. Repeat ultrasound on the 28th if I don't start bleeding.
I'm basically measuring a week behind and my levels aren't doubling like they should, they're taking 2x as long to double than they should. They told me to be ready.


----------



## jtink28

oh, navy, i'm so sorry. i really, really hope they are wrong. :hugs:


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Yay for more ladies! :hugs:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Navy I'm so so sorry. :hugs: I hope that they are wrong and things turn around for you.


----------



## shellgirl

Oh Navy, I am so very sorry. I really, really hope this is just a slow to start baby and the worst doesn't happen. I will be praying for you.


----------



## cntrygrl

Navy-- Hoping the doctors are wrong and everything ends up being okay. :hugs:


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Navy, I'm hoping for the best for you!!! It sounds like you've had a really rough journey already :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

So sorry, Navy. Sending prayers for you and your bean!!


----------



## little_miss

Sorry to hear that navy I hope the docs are wrong, fingers crossed for u .

Iv had no more spotting since yesterday ,scared every time I go now tho incase there is more :( I'm hoping the midwife will get me a early scan tomorrow when I see her , I hate not knowing if things are ok or not :(


----------



## lfrans

hi ladies, I am pregnant with my 2nd. Just found out over the weekend. I am due April 18, so only 4w3d at the moment. So early, I hope it sticks!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Called my obgyn this morning and scheduled my scan and first appointment. Scan isnt until Sept 30th it seems like forever away. Im just trying to keep anxiety down it seem like this pregnancy wont be followed as closely as my first.


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry to hear that Navy. I hope things do turn around.


----------



## salamander91

I really hope things work out OK navy! Hugs! Xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome lfrans :hugs:


----------



## tag74

May I cautiously join?? Due date is April 24, 2016

Thank you!

Navy, thinking of you!


----------



## babymonkey18

Hugs, navy <3

Welcome new mamas!

Anyone else nursing still? I'm just 5 weeks today and I fear I'm part of the few that has a major supply drop super early! I wanted to nurse ds at least 3 more months so I'm feeling pretty disappointed.


----------



## youngmamttc

Navy I'm so sorry


----------



## salamander91

https://s12.postimg.org/6e88qz5dp/P_20150813_210707.jpg


----------



## cheerios

Oh Navy, I really hope the docs are wrong. Will say a prayer for u too.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Yay for the scan pic salamander!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Welcome tag74!


----------



## Natasha2605

Navy I am sorry, hoping your little bean continues to thrive and prove the doctors wrong!

Salamander, that is an awesome scan picture!

I've just finished 8 hours at work. Feeling good but sore boobs!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ladies, I need some advice, big time. One of the Drs in my OBs office (who doesn't see me) wants me to stop taking my progesterone. What should I do? My progesterone was so low, I don't think I should stop.


----------



## cheerios

NavyLadybug said:


> Ladies, I need some advice, big time. One of the Drs in my OBs office (who doesn't see me) wants me to stop taking my progesterone. What should I do? My progesterone was so low, I don't think I should stop.

Why does that Doc want u to stop taking your progesterone??? Progesterone is completely safe to take in the first trimester and perhaps even for the rest of the pregnancy. I wouldn't stop taking it without consulting your own doctor.


----------



## No Doubt

Wonderful scan Sal!

I'm still nursing and wanted to go 4 more months with mine.


----------



## NavyLadybug

cheerios said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I need some advice, big time. One of the Drs in my OBs office (who doesn't see me) wants me to stop taking my progesterone. What should I do? My progesterone was so low, I don't think I should stop.
> 
> Why does that Doc want u to stop taking your progesterone??? Progesterone is completely safe to take in the first trimester and perhaps even for the rest of the pregnancy. I wouldn't stop taking it without consulting your own doctor.Click to expand...

She was looking over my HCG levels for my OB but my specialist, who I see along with my OB, is the one who put me on it. The Dr who called said that it wasn't "necessary" for my currant HCG which makes no sense cause my progesterone tests clearly shows I need it


----------



## No Doubt

Navy I would talk to the one who put you on it. It doesn't make sense what they're saying.


----------



## shellgirl

:hi: Tag!!! I am soooo HAPPY to see you here! Tag & I went through our last pregnancies together. She is now one of my besties and I'm so thrilled we get to do it again.

Love the scan pic Salamander!!!

Navy, I definitely wouldn't stop the progesterone until you talk to your doctor. Different doctors have different views on progesterone supplements and if yours put you on it, they had good reason.


----------



## ksierra44

Tag i am also due the 24th! Its weird how much my symptom seem like AF is coming. Lower back pain, light cramping, and sore breasts. I've also been crazy thirsty


----------



## ksierra44

Navy im not sure if this is any consolation but my friend had very low HCG and her doctor told her the baby would be miscarried but she's now in the 5th grade! Its not over yet. Praying For you


----------



## Powell130

I tried to upload my reveal to hubby video but its too large :-(


----------



## NavyLadybug

Maybe upload to YouTube and link it?


----------



## Powell130

babymonkey18 said:


> Hugs, navy <3
> 
> Welcome new mamas!
> 
> Anyone else nursing still? I'm just 5 weeks today and I fear I'm part of the few that has a major supply drop super early! I wanted to nurse ds at least 3 more months so I'm feeling pretty disappointed.

I'm still nursing! Just on the right side tho lol he's always had a preference


----------



## Powell130

NavyLadybug said:


> Maybe upload to YouTube and link it?

Good idea!!


----------



## Powell130

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1P5Us2Audc

Totally the deer in the headlights reaction I expected haha


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Navy - As others said, I wouldn't stop taking it until you talk with your doc.


----------



## shellgirl

Omg, I love the high five!!!


----------



## Powell130

shellgirl said:


> Omg, I love the high five!!!

We did the same when I told him about our son haha he feels so accomplished


----------



## Natasha2605

What's everyone up to today?

It's my day off work so we are headed to softplay with a friend and her little girl. Then to the butchers on the way back for something for dinner as it's pouring with rain and I don't want to have to go out again later.


----------



## purelygemini

Welcome to all the new ladies, it's so exciting!!!

Navy~My heart is aching for you, I hope your bean is just a slow starter. And if I were you I would not stop taking that progesterone!

AFM, the nausea and fatigue is definitely starting to kick in. The more I walk and move around, the more crampy I get, I thought that part was done already! Went on my first maternity tour tonight, there's so many hospitals to choose from out here. I liked it, but it definitely started to make everything seem real, I got a little anxiety lol!

I go on tuesday for my first ultrasound, I'm really scared because I know if there's bad news, that will be when I hear it.


----------



## Sophie2015

Awake and worried about my first ultrasound Monday. So afraid of another mmc &#128531;


----------



## jtink28

Sophie, my scan is in 4.5 hours and I feel the same. So so scared of another mmc. Wish me luck!


----------



## Sophie2015

Jtink- I will say a prayer!!! 

Do you have any symptoms? 
I have sore breasts but that's it. Been cramping all along but no spotting. Started getting a bad headache yesterday. I did all this with my mmc too except I never had ANY preg symptoms.


----------



## jtink28

sophie, i had ZERO symptoms with my son until over 8 weeks.

this time, i have terrible nausea, exhaustion, extremely sore breasts and i'm super grumpy, lol. i woke up this morning at 5 am having to dry heave :(

this time around i'm taking a small dose of progesterone - (45mg per day) but i've been on the P since before conception, and never had these side effects. hopefully it's the baby?

but if you don't have a ton of symptoms, don't worry! i had none with my son and he's the healthiest little boy ever.


----------



## No Doubt

Praying for you ladies with scans. I had absolutely no symptoms with my daughter...just a growing belly if that's any consolation. So no symptoms isn't a bad thing. In fact it was good for me add I had horrible nausea with my son for the first 15 weeks.

Not much today. I work full time do I'll be there. Then gonna go home and have the kids in the evening...hubbs works tonight. Maybe go to the mall to break things up. I do think me being tired is setting in though. I wake at 4:30 to go to the gym before work and this morning it was a bit difficult to get up but I made it. Still no sickness or anything.

Powell how does it work you only nursing from one side? Does the other not produce milk anymore? Over heard of this but always wondered how it works. Irie, my daughter, still nurses from both sides and I pump while at work.

Can I ask where everyone is from? I'm in Pittsburgh in the states.


----------



## jtink28

I'm in Chicago!


----------



## Powell130

No Doubt said:


> Praying for you ladies with scans. I had absolutely no symptoms with my daughter...just a growing belly if that's any consolation. So no symptoms isn't a bad thing. In fact it was good for me add I had horrible nausea with my son for the first 15 weeks.
> 
> Not much today. I work full time do I'll be there. Then gonna go home and have the kids in the evening...hubbs works tonight. Maybe go to the mall to break things up. I do think me being tired is setting in though. I wake at 4:30 to go to the gym before work and this morning it was a bit difficult to get up but I made it. Still no sickness or anything.
> 
> Powell how does it work you only nursing from one side? Does the other not produce milk anymore? Over heard of this but always wondered how it works. Irie, my daughter, still nurses from both sides and I pump while at work.
> 
> Can I ask where everyone is from? I'm in Pittsburgh in the states.

My son has almost always preferred the right side and a few months after he turned two the lefty dried up lol


----------



## Natasha2605

Good luck to the ladies having scans xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

Good luck to all the ladies having scans soon! I hope you all get good news!


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome Tag74 :hugs: I know you from lxb journals.


----------



## mac1979

No Doubt said:


> Praying for you ladies with scans. I had absolutely no symptoms with my daughter...just a growing belly if that's any consolation. So no symptoms isn't a bad thing. In fact it was good for me add I had horrible nausea with my son for the first 15 weeks.
> 
> Not much today. I work full time do I'll be there. Then gonna go home and have the kids in the evening...hubbs works tonight. Maybe go to the mall to break things up. I do think me being tired is setting in though. I wake at 4:30 to go to the gym before work and this morning it was a bit difficult to get up but I made it. Still no sickness or anything.
> 
> Powell how does it work you only nursing from one side? Does the other not produce milk anymore? Over heard of this but always wondered how it works. Irie, my daughter, still nurses from both sides and I pump while at work.
> 
> Can I ask where everyone is from? I'm in Pittsburgh in the states.

I'm from Omaha, NE.


----------



## salamander91

Good luck with the scans ladies! 

I'm from Cheshire, England originally but living in northern Ireland now


----------



## little_miss

Been and seen the midwife she said she is not to concerned about the spotting as I have no pain ,but she has booked me in for a scan Monday ,plus i can call and get seen earlier if things get worse , as I have a scar on my cervix she thinks the bleeding may be from that, I just hope everything is fine and I have no more spotting ,it's going to be a long weekend waiting for Monday to come round


----------



## beneathmywing

Littlemiss-- glad she isnt concerned!!!


Anyone not have any cramping? Ive heard its normal to cramp as its your uterus expanding, but I maybe have one or two mild cramps a day. My last pregnancy I cramped really bad for a week or so but that turned out to be a BO, so maybe no bad cramping this time is a good thing.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I honestly have no idea how I'm going to survive the next two weeks of not knowing if my pregnancy is viable. It's been less than 24 hours and I'm already feeling like I should be in the nut house. I haven't slept at all, I can't get myself to eat. I'm just..... idk. Lost? Numb? Idk honestly, I just can't bear the thought of a 6th loss.


----------



## Powell130

:hugs:


----------



## tag74

:hi: cntry! Great to see you here!

Good luck with scans! My first beta is Monday. Cautiously optimistic!


----------



## jtink28

Ladies, scan in 1 hour. Gulp.

Honestly, I have terrible morning sickness. Got up this morning at 5 am and had to race to the bathroom, only to dry-heave for 30 minutes. I still feel sick, and just generally feel like shit. Praying these are good signs.


----------



## beneathmywing

Jtink -- good luck at the scan!!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Good luck, jtink!


----------



## jtink28

Navy so sorry you have to deal with this limbo. I would be a mess too!!!


----------



## hiphophooray

:hugs: So sorry Navy, I hope those doctors are wrong!! 
Welcome to all the new ladies! :)
Cant wait to see all the upcoming scan pics, good luck to everyone with scans today!! 
My MS is awful, & I am hungry constantly. My boobs are so full and painful and my bloat is insane so I am hoping these are all good signs! I already can't wait to for this baby to be here, I know I need to enjoy the pregnancy but I just want to cuddle my newborn already!! :haha:


----------



## mac1979

Navy, why are they making you wait two weeks? I think a week would be enough considering how fast these little guys grow.

I have my fist scan in 7 days and 18 minutes...not that I'm excited or anything. Last night I avoided eating dinner, just had a PBJ at 9 pm and my stomach hurt after that. I did some reading on Diclegis for morning sickness, evidently is causes drowsiness and can impair ability to use a car. Not good with a toddler in the house, so I may have to bear with this. Last time it went until about 15/16 weeks.


----------



## NavyLadybug

mac1979 said:


> Navy, why are they making you wait two weeks? I think a week would be enough considering how fast these little guys grow.

Because they want to see significant growth and for me to be far enough to see a fetal pole or, ideally, a heart beat. If there's been no significant growth by two weeks then we have to being planning the next step.


----------



## shellgirl

Praying for all the girls with scans and for your beta Tag!

Littlemiss, such good news! Yay!

I'm in Carmel, CA. Jtink, we just moved from Chicago 2 years ago!


----------



## Powell130

Good luck with your scans everyone that has one coming up!


----------



## jtink28

So funny Powell! I moved from San Diego 7 years ago! (Where I was born and raised)


----------



## shellgirl

jtink28 said:


> So funny Powell! I moved from San Diego 7 years ago! (Where I was born and raised)

Hahaha! We switched! I'm a born and raised California gal too. Moved back here after DD was born.


----------



## jtink28

I moved to Chicago for love, and now I love it :)


----------



## Powell130

We're from GA but live in NC now


----------



## shellgirl

Awww. I moved there for love too! I really loved it there and do miss it sometimes, certainly not the bitter cold in the winter though :winkwink:


----------



## Natasha2605

beneathmywing said:


> Littlemiss-- glad she isnt concerned!!!
> 
> 
> Anyone not have any cramping? Ive heard its normal to cramp as its your uterus expanding, but I maybe have one or two mild cramps a day. My last pregnancy I cramped really bad for a week or so but that turned out to be a BO, so maybe no bad cramping this time is a good thing.

I've not had that much cramping either, at least not this week. It's not too bad at all, on and off occasionally. I don't know if that's a good sign or not, I guess women tend to worry either way :thumbup:

I am so tired the last two days. And headachy. Up at 7 with the kids and dying for a nap by 12. Had an hour this afternoon on the couch whilst the girls were cuddled up to me watching The Parent Trap but woke up just as tired and still the headache.


----------



## cntrygrl

I'm in Glens Falls, NY which is upstate near the VT border.


----------



## No Doubt

Navy...sorry for the wait. I'm sure that week be difficult but hopefully they will see good results.

Little miss, glad she's not concerned!

I moved for love too! 

Powell, what part of NC? We're originally from there and will be moving back once we sell our home.


----------



## Powell130

We live in Rougemont (Granville County) and my husband works in Raleigh.

What part are you from?


----------



## jtink28

So, I have a tipped uterus, and it was hard to get a good look, so at first all we saw was a yolk sac and I was so bummed. But the the doctor blurted out, "Wait, is that? I think it is! A heartbeat!" I burst into tears and then laughed like a maniac. I didn't get any pictures because it was so blurry but I go for a 7 week scan next Friday!


----------



## Powell130

jtink28 said:


> So, I have a tipped uterus, and it was hard to get a good look, so at first all we saw was a yolk sac and I was so bummed. But the the doctor blurted out, "Wait, is that? I think it is! A heartbeat!" I burst into tears and then laughed like a maniac. I didn't get any pictures because it was so blurry but I go for a 7 week scan next Friday!

How amazing!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

jtink28 said:


> So, I have a tipped uterus, and it was hard to get a good look, so at first all we saw was a yolk sac and I was so bummed. But the the doctor blurted out, "Wait, is that? I think it is! A heartbeat!" I burst into tears and then laughed like a maniac. I didn't get any pictures because it was so blurry but I go for a 7 week scan next Friday!

Woohooo! Awesome news


----------



## NavyLadybug

So glad they say a heartbeat, jtink!!!


----------



## shellgirl

Hooray Jtink! Nothing better than a heartbeat!


----------



## salamander91

Yay! Great news jtink xx


----------



## Natasha2605

jtink28 said:


> So, I have a tipped uterus, and it was hard to get a good look, so at first all we saw was a yolk sac and I was so bummed. But the the doctor blurted out, "Wait, is that? I think it is! A heartbeat!" I burst into tears and then laughed like a maniac. I didn't get any pictures because it was so blurry but I go for a 7 week scan next Friday!

I'm so glad you seen a heartbeat, how exciting!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Just got the news that my husband is leaving on Monday (He's in the Navy) and won't be back til mid-late Nov when I'm (hopefully) about 20 weeks. This isn't good, as I know I will be on bed rest by week 12 if I make it that far and with a toddler and no family and friends here in VA, that makes bed rest impossible. I also don't drive due to my anxiety disorder and medication so that makes it even harder because normally we can prepare and find a way to get places, but with such short notice, we have nothing in the workings.


----------



## shellgirl

Oh wow Navy. That sounds really challenging. I hope you're able to find some help!


----------



## ksierra44

Navy do you think theyd be willing to see you after juat a week? I begged my doctor not to make me wait the two weeks when they thought i had an empty sac...i went back a week later instead and got good news


----------



## NavyLadybug

No, I know they won't allow for one week. I have to call them on Monday to double check my appt (they're closed on Fri) because one nurse told me one time and another a different time. So I'll see if they will, but I know they'll say no.


----------



## youngmamttc

My inconsistency in symptoms is worrying my. My sickness has gone :( I want it back. I was horrendously sick on Tuesday and the last few days a bit here an there but not as bad as Tuesday. How are all your symptoms?


----------



## Natasha2605

youngmamttc said:


> My inconsistency in symptoms is worrying my. My sickness has gone :( I want it back. I was horrendously sick on Tuesday and the last few days a bit here an there but not as bad as Tuesday. How are all your symptoms?

Mines come and go as well. It does make me anxious but I can't control my symptoms so I'm trying not to worry. 

Navy, that sounds so stressful. Now what you need :hugs:


----------



## Sophie2015

jtink- That is awesome news!! I also have a tipped uterus. Hopefully my scan on Monday will be as good as yours. I'm super nervous. 

I'm having an awful persistent headache which is freaking me out because I had this same headache with my mmc. Hoping it's not a bad sign. I'm also having occasional mild cramping without spotting. Otherwise my only symptom is sore breasts. 

I'm in TN.


----------



## Powell130

youngmamttc said:


> My inconsistency in symptoms is worrying my. My sickness has gone :( I want it back. I was horrendously sick on Tuesday and the last few days a bit here an there but not as bad as Tuesday. How are all your symptoms?

Symptoms come and go! Don't worry


----------



## No Doubt

Yay tink!

Navy, that sucks. I don't even have other options for you hun.

Powell, Jacksonville, but we'll be moving to Charlotte.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey girls! Back with good news! Still Pregnant & Hcg is climbing as it should so far! No more bleeding/spotting either...5 weeks today, ext lab due on Monday. I'm guessing our 1st US will be end of next week! I counted this LO out too soon! Hoping this is our Miracle!!!!!


----------



## salamander91

Yay! So happy for you cupcake xx


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

That's great cupcake!

Jtink- hooray for the hb!!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Navy- so sorry you are having to wait and go through having your husband leave at the same time. Prayers your way.

My symptoms come and go as well. They did with my daughter as well.


----------



## Sophie2015

Ok ladies. I see your posts regarding symptoms. So if my breasts are less sore today it doesn't mean I'm mc. Two mmc with no living children is hell on your mind. I panic about everythg!!!


----------



## mac1979

This nausea is horrible. Why can't we just have pregnancy fairy come visit each morning, say "you're still pregnant" and the have that be it? My complexion has taken a turn for the worse too. Arf, I'm just in a funk today.


----------



## Autumn leaves

Hope to be joining all you lovely ladies ASAP! Got a positive on frer yest at 9dpo and today at 10dpo, but neg on digi. Holding out to test sun at 12dpo, so Im hoping all works out perfect! Due date would be april 26th :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

:flower:Hi ladies!

Would love to join you all with April due date discussions.
I just found out I'm expecting and due April 23. This is my fourth pregnancy (2 consecutive m/c's) and tentatively staying positive.


----------



## Natasha2605

mac1979 said:


> This nausea is horrible. Why can't we just have pregnancy fairy come visit each morning, say "you're still pregnant" and the have that be it? My complexion has taken a turn for the worse too. Arf, I'm just in a funk today.

That'd be amazing! I spent my day wishing my symptoms would be more prominent then moan whenever my boobs ache haha. 

I'm so tired too. But not tired enough to actually fall asleep. Frustrating.


----------



## cntrygrl

I still have the constant hungover feeling.


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome to the new ladies!

The nausea sucks. I had it horribly with my first, not at all with my second, and so far so good.


----------



## ksierra44

I'm only 3 weeks and these worse than normal AF symptoms suck. ..bad lower back pain, pressure and period like cramps and sore breasts. Ive started to wonder if i'm really pregnant at all.


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Happy Friday ladies! Hope the scans are going/went well for those having them today! And bummer for the symptoms that have hit so hard already! I'm not feeling much yet...my stomach feels "taut" - not quite bloated, I don't think, but it definitely not a super-comfortable feel. Breasts are still tender and sore, and I'm getting cramping off and on. Most of my symptoms are happening at night, so by the time I go to bed I actually have a hard time getting to sleep between the crampy belly and the sore ladies. What's funny is I used to dream about being pregnant so intensely that I'd wake up feeling like I was actually pregnant - now that I'm actually there, I wake up and feel totally fine! Way to go, weird body. 

Tomorrow morning I'm breaking the news to the fiance via a scavenger hunt! I'm so excited to tell him


----------



## ksierra44

This is silly but its driving me nuts...how can i update countdowntopregnancy to stop looking at days post O. I cant find a place to say that i got a positive test


----------



## cheerios

NavyLadybug said:


> Just got the news that my husband is leaving on Monday (He's in the Navy) and won't be back til mid-late Nov when I'm (hopefully) about 20 weeks. This isn't good, as I know I will be on bed rest by week 12 if I make it that far and with a toddler and no family and friends here in VA, that makes bed rest impossible. I also don't drive due to my anxiety disorder and medication so that makes it even harder because normally we can prepare and find a way to get places, but with such short notice, we have nothing in the workings.

Oh Navy

That sounds incredibly challenging!!! Do you have any heathcare insurance coverage that pays for help if you need bedrest? In Germany, doctors can write a "prescription" for family help for a situation like yours. Bedrest + toddler = definitely recipe for family help. A lady comes by daily to help with anything you need her to help with. 

I'm trying to see if I can get something like that if my nausea doesn't ease up.


----------



## cheerios

AnglophileAsh said:


> Happy Friday ladies! Hope the scans are going/went well for those having them today! And bummer for the symptoms that have hit so hard already! I'm not feeling much yet...my stomach feels "taut" - not quite bloated, I don't think, but it definitely not a super-comfortable feel. Breasts are still tender and sore, and I'm getting cramping off and on. Most of my symptoms are happening at night, so by the time I go to bed I actually have a hard time getting to sleep between the crampy belly and the sore ladies. What's funny is I used to dream about being pregnant so intensely that I'd wake up feeling like I was actually pregnant - now that I'm actually there, I wake up and feel totally fine! Way to go, weird body.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I'm breaking the news to the fiance via a scavenger hunt! I'm so excited to tell him

What a sweet way to break the news!!! Can't believe you kept the secret from your fiance for almost a week! I can never do that! I can't keep a secret to myself for that long!


----------



## ksierra44

I told 9 people at work the day after i found out! No way i could wait to tell hubby


----------



## hiphophooray

Anyone using cloth diapers? I am seriously considering it everyone keeps telling me its an awful idea but I think it's a great idea.


----------



## ksierra44

I hate laundry. ..so i doubt it lol


----------



## mac1979

hiphophooray said:


> Anyone using cloth diapers? I am seriously considering it everyone keeps telling me its an awful idea but I think it's a great idea.

I use cloth about 75% of the time and love it. You just have to wash them everyday/every other day depending how big your stash it.


----------



## Bee Bee

Im in Loveland, CO.

Nausea kicked in right at 6 weeks like everyone told me it would. Its not debilitating but its bad enough to make me feel like crap :( im 7+1 today


----------



## babymonkey18

hiphophooray said:


> Anyone using cloth diapers? I am seriously considering it everyone keeps telling me its an awful idea but I think it's a great idea.

I cloth my son when he grew out of newborn because we had a ton given to us. He's 21 months and I am happy with the decision. It's really not that bad  saves a ton of money!!! And I didn't think it was that much more work.
I use gdiaper cloth system and I actually only wash once a week. I have a bucket with water and vinegar that the used inserts soak in until I'm ready to wash them and they don't get funky!


----------



## AnglophileAsh

I'm planning to cloth, but the fiancé is a little weirded by how he will have to handle the solid messes. He's thoroughly grossed out by the thought that he will have to rinse them (even though I tried to tell him it is super easy with a sprayer, or so I'm told). 90% of the time, post-newborn phase, is my hope.


----------



## purelygemini

Anyone else feel the moodiness setting in?? I can just feel myself being blah and crabby and I hope it doesn't last for long because I don't like it!

Bee Bee~I've started with that same kind of nausea this week. Not the run to the bathroom kind, just a general queasiness and bad fatigue.


----------



## cheerios

I've been havin bad nausea since Tuesday (6wks). It makes me sooo nauseous that I get woken up at night! It usually lasts till I get some breakfast and it somewhat subsides but I still feel v hungover. And when the nausea subsides, I become so exhausted my body doesn't want to do anything except sleep but of course I can't do that cos I got 2 kids to take care of. My older one is off preschool for the next 2 weeks so it's been tough being sick and having to take care of 2 toddlers. 

Don't recall my nausea being so bad with both boys.


----------



## ksierra44

Took progesterone last night for thr first time and after my shower this morning I got super shakey, hot, and nauseous. It finally passed after sitting at the toilet for a while. Im supposedly not even 4weeks. Is that normal? lm also super crampy


----------



## No Doubt

I've been moody for about two weeks now. Last week I finally told my hubbs I want talking about anything important until I was in a better mood...he was totally on board, lol. Low and behold I was preggo.

Sierra cramping is normal. I'm cramping myself and did with my other two as well. Everything else is probably just your hormones. I had that with my first.


----------



## mac1979

AnglophileAsh said:


> I'm planning to cloth, but the fiancé is a little weirded by how he will have to handle the solid messes. He's thoroughly grossed out by the thought that he will have to rinse them (even though I tried to tell him it is super easy with a sprayer, or so I'm told). 90% of the time, post-newborn phase, is my hope.

If you breast feed you don't really have to wash out the solid waste. With formula it isn't bad and there are flushable liners you can put in if you don't want to mess with the solid waste.


----------



## Sweety21

Hi and welcome to all new ladies. 

I use cloth diapers in day. It is really not that bad. 

Afm, I have started getting nausea but, not bad and not throwing yet. fx it stays that way.

However, I do have one concern and would like to ask if anyone else have it? Chills? it's freaking hot outside but when I go to bed I&#12288;have these chilla and have to wear something warm in this 35-37degree C temperature. Anyone have this?


----------



## hiphophooray

I've found some amazing deals on cloth. My OH isn't too thrilled either but I am sure he'll get with the program!  Nausea/ vomitting is pretty bad for me, unfortunately I am having the "hurry and run to the bathroom" moments already!


----------



## Natasha2605

aroha, wow you will have your hands full :)

I'm so tired. Just had an hours lay down in bed whilst OH watched the kids and now I'm off to work in half an hour. Tiredness has hit me bad the past few days!


----------



## jtink28

Anyone still crampy? I'm feeling blah and ready to be done with crampy-ness.


----------



## Sophie2015

jtink28 said:


> Anyone still crampy? I'm feeling blah and ready to be done with crampy-ness.

I'm still crampy at least once a day. It's very unsettling I don't care how "normal" it is.


----------



## beneathmywing

I get a mild cramp once or twice a day, but nothing crazy. My main thing right now is my hips are so achy! Anything else feeling this?


----------



## ksierra44

Anbody on progesterone?


----------



## beneathmywing

ksierra44 said:


> Anbody on progesterone?

I am


----------



## ksierra44

When did you start? Do you have any side effects or symptoms from it?


----------



## NavyLadybug

I still cramp in the mornings but not much after about 10AM.

I'm trying to stay upbeat so I bought 2 blankets and baby book (all gender neutral but still fitting our theme which is Mint Green, Grey/White and Pastel Orange with Foxes and Owls) and I also found the diaper bag I want if the baby is a girl. It's helped bring my mood up a bit. I know its probably dumb to buy them but I couldn't help myself. 

Blanket #1 (Ordered it off Amazon)
https://i.imgur.com/T91LYsc.jpg?1

Blanket #2 (From Walmart)
https://i.imgur.com/KRFvsSy.jpg

Baby Book (Also from Walmart)
https://i.imgur.com/6vRqn4T.jpg


Diaper Bag We Want For a Girl (On Amazon)
https://i.imgur.com/QvHgn7V.jpg


----------



## Powell130

I love love the first blanket!! And we have a similar baby book for our son!


----------



## beneathmywing

ksierra44 said:


> When did you start? Do you have any side effects or symptoms from it?

Well, I had a FET cycle so I started when my lining was ready for transfer. I honestly can't even say what symptoms are progesterone related because I am on soo many meds. The main thing is fatigue, though.


----------



## beneathmywing

Such cute stuff, Navy!!


----------



## Powell130

ksierra44 said:


> When did you start? Do you have any side effects or symptoms from it?

I thought it was supposed to be started after O? Or is that only sometimes?


----------



## Kuji

I'd like to join please! My due date according to FF is April 26th 2016! :blush:


----------



## beneathmywing

Kuji said:


> I'd like to join please! My due date according to FF is April 26th 2016! :blush:

Welcome :flower:


----------



## ksierra44

Welcome. I started progesterone 2 daysafter my bfp


----------



## Powell130

Kuji said:


> I'd like to join please! My due date according to FF is April 26th 2016! :blush:

:waves:


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome new ladies!

Navy, I don't think it's dumb. We tried for two years before our first and I bought stuff and even painted the nursery before I was ever even pregnant. I think it's a wonderful idea, and I love the colors and the theme! Very cute indeed!


----------



## comotion89

hello!!! cautiously popping in, im 10dpo and got quite a good bfp, really didn't think we had done it this month :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

ksierra44 said:


> Anbody on progesterone?

I am. My only side effect was lowered libido and some slight soreness.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Welcome kuji!


----------



## shellgirl

I just had the tiniest bit of brown blood just now when I wiped. I know it can be totally normal, but I couldn't help but burst into tears and be scared. I never had any spotting with DD. I'm just taking it easy now and will monitor if there is anymore and call the doctor. I'm hoping it maybe had to do with the cyst I had that was still pretty big in June, but the doctor said was gone on my ultrasound last week.


----------



## youngmamttc

Oh good luck shellgirl. Your right it's sometimes nothing a brown is old blood so probably nothing


----------



## Kuji

Thanks everyone! I'm so glad to be joining you all! :) 

It should be fine Shellgirl. The same day I got my bfp, I ended up spotting. I had blood streaked CM and would sometimes wipe and it'd be pink. So long as the spotting isn't excessive, I wouldn't worry about it. Usually spotting is light and only lasts 1-3 days.


----------



## purelygemini

Shellgirl I'm sure it's fine since it's brown but definitely take it easy just in case!

Navy I love all those things you picked out, especially the first blanket!!

Welcome new girls! We're growing so fast, I love it!!! :flower:


----------



## Powell130

My right boob is starting to catch up to the left finally! Starting to get a little sore lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

Omg! I am so tired today, even after a nap! Lol guess its my "AMA" kicking in :/ Anybody else really gassy & having heartburn yet???


----------



## Natasha2605

Welcome Kuji.

Navy, great choices. The top blanket is a lovely colour.

I've had a really bad pain in the center of my stomach and lower back for about 2.5 hours tonight whilst working. Really unsettling. Everything makes me worry after having two miscarriages. :(

Came home to a lovely warm candle lit bath from my OH. It's the little things :)


----------



## purelygemini

cupcake I was gassy in the very beginning and have had heartburn here and there but not too bad yet...also I am SO happy to see you back here! That is amazing!!!


----------



## Sophie2015

Starting to spot brown. I have a feeling I'm out. I don't know how to handle my first 3 pregnancies ending in losses if I lose this one too.


----------



## Natasha2605

Sophie2015 said:


> Starting to spot brown. I have a feeling I'm out. I don't know how to handle my first 3 pregnancies ending in losses if I lose this one too.

Hope everything is okay :hugs: xx


----------



## cupcakestoy

purelygemini said:


> cupcake I was gassy in the very beginning and have had heartburn here and there but not too bad yet...also I am SO happy to see you back here! That is amazing!!!

Thank You! Taking it one day at a time & Praying this little bean hangs in there! Just embracing the fact that I am Pregnant today :)


----------



## shellgirl

Sophie2015 said:


> Starting to spot brown. I have a feeling I'm out. I don't know how to handle my first 3 pregnancies ending in losses if I lose this one too.

I started to spot brown today too. I really hope it's nothing for both of us.


I decided to call the doctor and they booked me an ultrasound for Monday morning. So far there hasn't been anymore, but I'm still feeling nervous about the whole thing :nope:


----------



## Sophie2015

shellgirl said:


> Sophie2015 said:
> 
> 
> Starting to spot brown. I have a feeling I'm out. I don't know how to handle my first 3 pregnancies ending in losses if I lose this one too.
> 
> I started to spot brown today too. I really hope it's nothing for both of us.
> 
> 
> I decided to call the doctor and they booked me an ultrasound for Monday morning. So far there hasn't been anymore, but I'm still feeling nervous about the whole thing :nope:Click to expand...

This sounds like me. It was a very tiny amount and thicker brown so not like a flow. Sorry TMI. If I hadn't been looking I might have missed it. I already have my 1st ultrasound scheduled for Monday. I hope we both get good news!


----------



## No Doubt

Cupcake, I was very gassy and bloated lady week...well this week I guess. Just got relief today actually.

Sorry for you ladies that are spotting. Brown us supposed to be old. Hopefully it's nothing at all and doesn't turn red or heavy. Keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## purelygemini

Sophie and Shellgirl I hope everything is okay! I'll be anxious to hear what comes about from your ultrasounds on monday


----------



## No Doubt

Does anyone plan on staying team yellow? We do. Hubbs wants to know but I'm not so sure.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey ladies may I join?

I just found out I am pregnant again after having to get a d&c. Last pregnancy didn't make it past 7 weeks. 

I'm really worried about this bfp because it's so soon after d&c and I didn't ovulate until around cd28. I don't hear great things about pregnancies from late ovulation. 

I'd definitely love to have people to talk to that are going through the same things. This will be my first baby so I have no idea what I'm doing lol.


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry hun.

But welcome and congrats! Not much info on that here so I can't really help, but hoping you have a sticky bean there!


----------



## ksierra44

Took a dollar store test tonight 4 days after my frer and its pretty light. My period still isn't missed though


----------



## mac1979

Does anyone else think they can feel their uterus? I was poking at my belly earlier and I swear I can feel it just above my pubic bone. It was really hard and curved.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Mac, I tried to wear pants....they fit me last week just fine but now they hurt my uterus. I've lost 4lbs since last week lol They still fit fine but they put pressure on me there and it hurts. So I'll take as a sign my uterus is growing. It never grew last time cause my levels never get higher than 2100 by nearly 9 weeks which was obviously way to low.


----------



## jtink28

Mac, sometimes I think maybe I can, but I think it might just be my c-section scar, lol. A little early for me anyway!


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats! 

Hugs to Sophie & She'll on the spotting - hope it turns out to be nothing of concern! FX!

I sent the fiancé on his scavenger hunt this morning, and it was amazing! He started to suspect on the last clue but didn't think it could really be THAT. When he got to the end, he completely burst into tears and grabbed me in a huge hug. And then had to sit down because he was feeling faint! He is so excited, positively giddy with it. Going to have a harder time not telling people than I already am, I think! We will tell his parents via video call to England, and we will let my parents know next weekend when we're in their neck of the woods picking out wedding venues. So glad he loved his surprise!


----------



## Kuji

Awww! That's super adorable! I'm glad he had a great reaction :)


----------



## shellgirl

AnglophileAsh said:


> Welcome to the new ladies and congrats!
> 
> Hugs to Sophie & She'll on the spotting - hope it turns out to be nothing of concern! FX!
> 
> I sent the fiancé on his scavenger hunt this morning, and it was amazing! He started to suspect on the last clue but didn't think it could really be THAT. When he got to the end, he completely burst into tears and grabbed me in a huge hug. And then had to sit down because he was feeling faint! He is so excited, positively giddy with it. Going to have a harder time not telling people than I already am, I think! We will tell his parents via video call to England, and we will let my parents know next weekend when we're in their neck of the woods picking out wedding venues. So glad he loved his surprise!

Awww!!! Sooo sweet! Love that he loved it so much :kiss:


----------



## Autumn leaves

Just got bfp confirmation on digital at 12 dpo and a darker frer!!!!

So looks like I will be joining you all :)!!


----------



## purelygemini

Ash that's so awesome!!

Welcome new ladies!


----------



## Sweety21

shellgirl said:


> Sophie2015 said:
> 
> 
> Starting to spot brown. I have a feeling I'm out. I don't know how to handle my first 3 pregnancies ending in losses if I lose this one too.
> 
> I started to spot brown today too. I really hope it's nothing for both of us.
> 
> 
> I decided to call the doctor and they booked me an ultrasound for Monday morning. So far there hasn't been anymore, but I'm still feeling nervous about the whole thing :nope:Click to expand...

Fx for both of you.


----------



## Sweety21

No Doubt said:


> Does anyone plan on staying team yellow? We do. Hubbs wants to know but I'm not so sure.

I can hardly wait and already looking out for gender prediction stuff. How do you do it?


----------



## purelygemini

Yeah I couldn't do team yellow either, I'm already obsessed with gender too!! I feel like I can't really do much shopping until I know what I'm having, although I do think it's a boy so that's all I've been looking at lol!


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm another that couldn't stay team yellow. I am incredibly nosy. As it is, I'll be getting a private gender scan at 16 weeks because I am so damn impatient.

Ash, that is so sweet. I'm glad your scavenger hunt was well received!

I'm so irritable the last few days. OH is annoying the hell out of me most of the time and we are both off work Monday and Tuesday. He's not even doing anything different from the norm but I am so irritated. Hating the world today.


----------



## No Doubt

Ash that's so cute!

Natasha, I was a right bitch all last week and the week before. I finally told hubbs I want talking about anything important until I was in a better mood, to which he quickly agreed, lol.

I was going to stay team yellow for all of them, but with the first the first I decided to let hubbs fund out for his birthday. When the u/s tech told him she typed it, and even though by eyes were closed boy only has three letters and girl has four so I knew. With our daughter I absolutely refused either way so we didn't fund out til she was born. Hubbs still wants to know again, but I'm worried I'll found out by the way he acts or maybe he'll tell someone who will key it slip abd then I'll know too. Considering having them write it down and giving it to him later closer to delivery.


----------



## NavyLadybug

There is no way I could stay Team Yellow haha Even though our theme is neutral, theres just no way I could not know LOL


----------



## ksierra44

Yea there ls no way i could stay team yellow! I wanna know right now! We both want a boy but will be over joyed no matter what if the baby is healthy


----------



## jtink28

No way I'm team yellow! We are going to do a private scan on Halloween to find out!


----------



## beneathmywing

No way i can do team yellow either!!


----------



## crazy4baby09

I couldn't do team yellow either, I like to buy gender specific items. I cant wait to find out lol. I was talking to DH the other day about it and he said the only way he would be team yellow is if the little one didn't show the goods lol


----------



## jtink28

So curious to see if this is a girl like I'm suspecting. I just feel it's a girl, and this pregnancy is totally opposite of my pregnancy with my son. Never felt sick with my son - this time I got MS at 5 weeks and I throw up every day and feel sick most hours of the day. Agh, I'm just so curious! (This will be my final baby, too)


----------



## hiphophooray

I couldn't stay team yellow either, we were able to find out at 13 weeks with my son it wasn't in your face obvious but it was pretty clear at the first 3D ultrasound (I tend to get more growth scans and such due to T1 diabetes) so I am hoping we will get to find out around the same time with this one too but I know its not super likely. One thing I am very interested in is the Ramzi theory- it seems to be pretty accurate so on Tuesday I will ask the tech what they say regarding implantation side. My son insists he's having a baby sister and I agree, I think it's a girl too.


----------



## Sweety21

hiphophooray said:


> I couldn't stay team yellow either, we were able to find out at 13 weeks with my son it wasn't in your face obvious but it was pretty clear at the first 3D ultrasound (I tend to get more growth scans and such due to T1 diabetes) so I am hoping we will get to find out around the same time with this one too but I know its not super likely. One thing I am very interested in is the Ramzi theory- it seems to be pretty accurate so on Tuesday I will ask the tech what they say regarding implantation side. My son insists he's having a baby sister and I agree, I think it's a girl too.

Ramzi is which side baby implanted right? I think I will ask my doc this Saturday at my first official ultrasound. I had one at 4 weeks obviously nothing to see.


----------



## hiphophooray

Sweety21 said:


> hiphophooray said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't stay team yellow either, we were able to find out at 13 weeks with my son it wasn't in your face obvious but it was pretty clear at the first 3D ultrasound (I tend to get more growth scans and such due to T1 diabetes) so I am hoping we will get to find out around the same time with this one too but I know its not super likely. One thing I am very interested in is the Ramzi theory- it seems to be pretty accurate so on Tuesday I will ask the tech what they say regarding implantation side. My son insists he's having a baby sister and I agree, I think it's a girl too.
> 
> Ramzi is which side baby implanted right? I think I will ask my doc this Saturday at my first official ultrasound. I had one at 4 weeks obviously nothing to see.Click to expand...

Yes, and I believe it is left side girl right side boy. I had an ultrasound at 5 weeks and could only see a yolk sac. They say it has to be done between 6-8 weeks to find out which side, I am curious to see if its right for anyone!


----------



## jtink28

has anyone had terrible morning sickness? 

i didn't have ANY with my son - never once threw up, and had a great pregnancy. this time, the terrible nausea started at 5 weeks, and it's all day, every day. i mostly throw up in the morning and just feel like utter crap the rest of the day. please tell me i'm not the only one! 

despite my strong feeling that this one is a girl, this polar opposite pregnancy makes me definitely think girl!


----------



## jtink28

the ramzi method was correct for my son.

i didn't get a picture of my 6 week ultrasound, but from what i could see at the scan, this baby is on the opposite side that my son was. girl? all signs are pointing there..
i'll get another scan this friday and a picture this time!


----------



## hiphophooray

jtink28 said:


> has anyone had terrible morning sickness?
> 
> i didn't have ANY with my son - never once threw up, and had a great pregnancy. this time, the terrible nausea started at 5 weeks, and it's all day, every day. i mostly throw up in the morning and just feel like utter crap the rest of the day. please tell me i'm not the only one!
> 
> despite my strong feeling that this one is a girl, this polar opposite pregnancy makes me definitely think girl!

Yep! Super bad MS in the morning and feeling horrible and worn out all day! I'm feeling guilty for my DS because im doing a little more lying on the couch than I should be! I don't think it was this bad with DS but I can't remember..


----------



## Kuji

I usually suffer with just nausea but apparently my stomach did not like my prenatals this morning so I ended up throwing them up :( I'll have to be more careful when I take them from now on and try to eat something a lot sooner. I tend to take the vitamins and then get food. I think that was my mistake.


----------



## AnglophileAsh

We are going to find out the sex too. There's no way we could restrain ourselves! Ha. I feel like it's a girl, although fiancé wants a boy for our first - but I think our timing gave us a girl. I tend to veer towards to the belief that girl sperm swim slower, but live longer, and we DTD a couple of days before O, so that's pretty much the only thing informing my thought process, ha! We'll see!


----------



## NavyLadybug

LADIES!!! I know its early (though for me it's never to early to start stocking up on these) but if you have Amazon Prime, you can get 50% off Diaper and Wipes!!!! I paid 6$ for 650 wipes (normally 15-20$ in store) and I paid 13$ for nearly 200 diapers (normally 50$+ in store!!!) Just want to share it with you!!!!

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/browse.html/ref=pe_794820_146443270_pe_button/?ie=UTF8&node=12522836011


----------



## cheerios

jtink28 said:


> has anyone had terrible morning sickness?
> 
> i didn't have ANY with my son - never once threw up, and had a great pregnancy. this time, the terrible nausea started at 5 weeks, and it's all day, every day. i mostly throw up in the morning and just feel like utter crap the rest of the day. please tell me i'm not the only one!
> 
> despite my strong feeling that this one is a girl, this polar opposite pregnancy makes me definitely think girl!

I'm EXACTLY like u! Two pregnancies and pretty smooth-sailing, both boys. I felt queasy here and there but if I ate regularly, I'm fine.

This pregnancy though, I'm dying!!! So so so mega nauseous! I've vomitted only once but that was bad enough. Nausea is 24/7, unrelenting. I had a 15-min break today from nausea just totally out of the blue and it felt wonderful! But of course nausea came back again. 

I'm just like you. Thinking baby might be girl. But I don't wanna speculate too much cos I don't wanna be disappointed if it's boy again as this is prob our last baby.


----------



## No Doubt

Navy I have Amazon prime and do Amazon mom. Thanks for the info! Plus with still having two in diapers, though the mister us potty training...

Is anyone working out? I do and hope to continue through my pregnancy. I wake at 4:30 to get to the gym and hope I can keep it up as it's the only time I can get there. If not I'll have to figure out an evening workout something in my home which will be non existent add hubbs works some nights and I have the kids to myself. I do have the what to expect when expecting workout dvds which I may take on when I'm bigger, but for right now I want to keep with the gym.

Does anyone have a Doppler? I do...used it for both my pregnancies and will use it with this one. Found my son at 10 weeks and my daughter at 8. So gonna try in a few weeks with this baby.


----------



## Powell130

No Doubt said:


> Navy I have Amazon prime and do Amazon mom. Thanks for the info! Plus with still having two in diapers, though the mister us potty training...
> 
> Is anyone working out? I do and hope to continue through my pregnancy. I wake at 4:30 to get to the gym and hope I can keep it up as it's the only time I can get there. If not I'll have to figure out an evening workout something in my home which will be non existent add hubbs works some nights and I have the kids to myself. I do have the what to expect when expecting workout dvds which I may take on when I'm bigger, but for right now I want to keep with the gym.
> 
> Does anyone have a Doppler? I do...used it for both my pregnancies and will use it with this one. Found my son at 10 weeks and my daughter at 8. So gonna try in a few weeks with this baby.

I think my Doppler is the only thing that kept me sane with our son lol I found him the day it came in the mail. I was 9 weeks something. So gonna try with this one as soon as my uterus pops up!


----------



## Kuji

I'm curious about the Dopplers. What brands do you ladies own?


----------



## Powell130

Sonoline B

$59 on ebay


----------



## No Doubt

Same...ordered my on fetaldoppler.net for $55.


----------



## Kuji

Alright, thanks! :) I'll definitely check them out!


----------



## babymonkey18

No Doubt said:


> Does anyone plan on staying team yellow? We do. Hubbs wants to know but I'm not so sure.

We are!!!
We were team yellow with our first and it was totally worth it. It was the most amazing thing to give birth and my dh announce to me we had a son. So awesome!!!!


----------



## shellgirl

I got Sonoline B from eBay too. About the same price.


----------



## purelygemini

hiphophooray we have our ultrasounds in just a couple days! I'm so excited!!

jtink I was sick like that with my girl but not at all with my boy. It is one of the old wives tales that you're a lot sicker when you have a girl but of course it's not always accurate...it will be interesting to see if it's true for you!

I think I want to get a doppler too, but I heard the angel sounds one is the best...it's so cheap though that it makes me nervous that it doesn't work lol


----------



## No Doubt

I actually heard the quality is crap on those and in my last pregnancy, the group I was in, a couple of the ladies said they got it but ended up ditching it and going for the sonoline b.


----------



## Powell130

No Doubt said:


> I actually heard the quality is crap on those and in my last pregnancy, the group I was in, a couple of the ladies said they got it but ended up ditching it and going for the sonoline b.

I heard the same thing! 

I was able to find a heartbeat within two minutes of opening the package with our son at 9 weeks something. I'd bet I would have found it for at least a week before that if I had it then


----------



## purelygemini

thanks ladies i'll have to get the sonoline b then!!


----------



## hiphophooray

purelygemini said:


> hiphophooray we have our ultrasounds in just a couple days! I'm so excited!!
> 
> jtink I was sick like that with my girl but not at all with my boy. It is one of the old wives tales that you're a lot sicker when you have a girl but of course it's not always accurate...it will be interesting to see if it's true for you!
> 
> I think I want to get a doppler too, but I heard the angel sounds one is the best...it's so cheap though that it makes me nervous that it doesn't work lol

Yay! I am super excited, but a bit nervous too! 
I have been thinking about a Doppler also, I've heard only good things about the sonoline B!! 
Does anyone have any scans tomorrow?


----------



## Sophie2015

I do. But I've had a loss of breast tenderness and with a history of mmc I'm actually dreading it. I've never had a good ultrasound.


----------



## shellgirl

Sophie2015 said:


> I do. But I've had a loss of breast tenderness and with a history of mmc I'm actually dreading it. I've never had a good ultrasound.

I'm sorry Sophie. I really hope and pray this will be your first positive ultrasound experience. I have one tomorrow too and am also feeling quite nervous.


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck on the ultrasounds tomorrow girls!!!


----------



## shellgirl

Have you had anymore bleeding Sophie?


----------



## Powell130

Good luck tomorrow ladies!!


----------



## Kuji

Good luck on the ultrasounds! :D 

I still need to make an appointment. I just found my health card (after thinking I forgot it at the clinic....) so I'm good to go! I just need to find out where I can call. I want a new doctor here in Quebec since my family doctor is a province away and I don't feel like doing such a big trip every time I need to see him. So I'll have to try and find one here.


----------



## babymonkey18

Prayers, sophie! Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## hiphophooray

Oh Sophie I am sorry you are dreading it :hugs: I hope it turns out great! 
FX for both of you ladies with scans tomorrow!! Lets see some healthy beans this week! :D


----------



## KozmikKitten

I also have a Sonoline B doppler. Really helped calm my nerves when I was pregnant with my son. But with my last pregnancy, when I couldnt find the HB after 10 weeks, I thought something was pretty wrong, and the next day got a scan that showed baby had died in the 8th week. So, it can also cause anxiety if you cant find the HB. 

I am also working out during the pregnancy, and hope to continue. I usually do about an hour of cardio a day (3-4 days per week) and one day of weights. I am currently trying to train for a 5k (just starting out my running/jogging ability) and started just a couple weeks before I found out I was pregnant. I am still hoping to increase my distance up to 1-2 miles even though I am pregnant.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I had the angelsounds with my son and I personally loved it, but it does seem to be hit or miss. I had the pink one, but I know some people who got the green one and it didn't work as well.


----------



## Sophie2015

shellgirl said:


> Have you had anymore bleeding Sophie?

I haven't. It only lasted a minute. Literally. But that's not much comfort to me because I never really bled with either of my mmc either. 
Good luck tomorrow shellgirl.


----------



## Kuji

My own spotting lasted about two days. First time was CM with streaks of blood and then it was just pink when I wiped. But it's completely cleared up now. Everything is normal which makes me happy!


----------



## AnglophileAsh

FX for good scans tomorrow, Sophie and Shell! :hugs:


----------



## purelygemini

Sophie and Shellgirl fx for great scans tomorrow!!!


----------



## little_miss

Iv got my fingers cross for everyone with scans today hope we all get good news ,mine is in just under 4 hours


----------



## salamander91

FX for everyone with scans today xx

I had an angelsounds with my first. It was OK but it doesn't show the heart rate so I want a sonoline b this time.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good luck with the tests today! Keep us posted.


----------



## No Doubt

Blah...morning sickness...


----------



## No Doubt

KozmikKitten said:


> I also have a Sonoline B doppler. Really helped calm my nerves when I was pregnant with my son. But with my last pregnancy, when I couldnt find the HB after 10 weeks, I thought something was pretty wrong, and the next day got a scan that showed baby had died in the 8th week. So, it can also cause anxiety if you cant find the HB.
> 
> I am also working out during the pregnancy, and hope to continue. I usually do about an hour of cardio a day (3-4 days per week) and one day of weights. I am currently trying to train for a 5k (just starting out my running/jogging ability) and started just a couple weeks before I found out I was pregnant. I am still hoping to increase my distance up to 1-2 miles even though I am pregnant.

I'd started running too, but then when I told my trainer he said no more running. I have my first appt Wednesday and I'm gonna ask cause I thought whatever you were doing before the pregnancy was five as long as you don't over do it.

I work out 5 days a week about 40 mins a day. I already know that will go down to 4 days must likely when I'm huge, lol.


----------



## little_miss

My scan went good we see a heartbeat will upload pic later :) they did see a small area of bleed next to the sack but she said that's not uncommon , they have put me forward a few days to but that will probably change again with the next scan ,any way one happy lady here :D


----------



## trishpalac

My first ultrasound is this Wednesday! Eeeek!

Also, can this morning (all day) sickness please stop?? UGH.


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome, Kuji, comotion89, Autumn leaves, and NDTaber9211 :hugs:

Shell & Sophie good Luck on your ultrasounds today.

little miss-- So glad your ultrasound went well and you saw the heartbeat.

As far as gender goes we'll be finding out again, but if we already had a boy and girl I think it would be easier to stay team yellow. I have the Sonoline B also. It was a stress saver while pregnant with my son.


----------



## little_miss

Here is my little bean :)
 



Attached Files:







20150817_135058.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## beneathmywing

Littlemiss- what a perfect bean!!!


----------



## crazy4baby09

That's a good scan photo, Im glad all went well!


----------



## KozmikKitten

little_miss - so happy your scan went well!


----------



## Natasha2605

What a lovely scan picture!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Love that scan! How far along are you?


----------



## Powell130

little_miss said:


> Here is my little bean :)

Aweeerr


----------



## little_miss

NDTaber9211 said:


> Love that scan! How far along are you?

They put me forward from 7 weeks 3 days to 8 weeks but I'm not changing my due date yet il see what the 12 week scan says first lol they can be out by a few days this early :) 
I'm so happy everything is fine and the bleed they found would explain the spotting iv had .
I'v still got my fingers crossed for the other lady's that have scans today hope all is well


----------



## cntrygrl

Such a great scan photo.


----------



## No Doubt

Lovely scan little miss. Glad it went well.


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey Ladies, may I join? I'm due 4/4/16 according to lmp dates. I have a 20 month old little girl.

Had a lovely pregnancy last time but seems the nausea has hit me with this one! 

I look forward to sharing this journey with you all x


----------



## Sweety21

little_miss said:


> Here is my little bean :)

What a cute little gummy bear. Glad your scan went well.


----------



## Sweety21

rachybaby85 said:


> Hey Ladies, may I join? I'm due 4/4/16 according to lmp dates. I have a 20 month old little girl.
> 
> Had a lovely pregnancy last time but seems the nausea has hit me with this one!
> 
> I look forward to sharing this journey with you all x

:hi: and welcome!


----------



## hiphophooray

Aww great scan little miss! 
Welcome Rachybaby, congrats and H&H 9 months!!


----------



## little_miss

Welcome Rachybaby :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome Rachy!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

I checked out for a few days and a lot has happened!!
Welcome to all the new ladies!! Congrats to you all.

Little miss- love the picture! So happy you received reassuring news and saw the hb!

Shell and Sophie- good luck with your scans today!


----------



## mac1979

I checked out for most of the weekend but I think I'm caught up. I am still working out 6 days a week, 3 of those days I do cardio and weights and the other three I do classes (zumba, bare and yoga). My morning sickness is in the evening so its easy to keep it up. We will definitely find out the gender...I don't do surprises well. 

Has anybody else's BO gotten worse? I used to be able to get everything ready in the morning before I put it on and it kept getting worse. No I am washing my armpits with antibacterial soap every night and using the clinical strength antiperspirant to control it.

Good luck to everybody with scans this week, I can't wait for mine on Friday.


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome rachybaby85 :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome Rachy!


----------



## samae23

Oh my goodness, so much has happened since I was last on here!!!! Wow! Welcome to all the new ladies :hi: 
Navy I'm sorry for everything you have been having to go through, I hope everything ends up being ok and working out!
I had been up north with my family for a little less than a week and of course that's when my MS starts. It has been awful. It's the worst in the morning, but it lasts all day, and I can barely eat anything. I have absolutely no appetite :( I talked to my doctor about it and she recommended trying vitamin B6. She also wrote me a Rx for Zofran just in case.....but I have heard bad things about it during pregnancy, I didn't even think they prescribed it anymore. I don't think I'm going to get it. What have you ladies heard? 
ALSO, apparently they tried calling me while I was gone, to tell me my progesterone level had dropped. It was 43 on 7/23, and 23 on 8/7. They said they expected it to be a little higher, so wanted me to start taking progesterone. I have been taking the progesterone now for 4 days. I'm supposed to go back 2 weeks after taking it to get my level rechecked. 

Anywho, sorry for the long message...the nausea is just so bad though :( I came back from vacation and was thrown into working 12 hours 3 days in a row. I'm exhausted, this is my one day off. 
I have my first prenatal appt today and my US this Friday, I can't wait.


----------



## Powell130

I was just about to say that I didn't think it was prescribed during pregnancy anymore but didn't want to scare you. Personally I wouldn't after the things I've heard because I think it'd stess me out more :/


----------



## Sweety21

Powell130 said:


> I was just about to say that I didn't think it was prescribed during pregnancy anymore but didn't want to scare you. Personally I wouldn't after the things I've heard because I think it'd stess me out more :/

I have no connection to this progesterone thing but, just wanted to say you seem to give honest advice on many posts. I like it!


----------



## jtink28

just stopping in to ask anyone if they're having any "down there" pain? feels like i've been kicked in the crotch. :(

also, i've gained no weight. none. my pants won't zip. i'm SO BLOATED. anyone else?


----------



## No Doubt

No bloat yet, but a bit gassy still.


----------



## Vicky_92

Hello can I join. Just got my BFP yesterday. An app on my phone is saying I'm due April 18th. Thanks


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm extremely bloated, to the point where I've already had people ask if I am pregnant.


Spoiler
https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpshszqqqo4.jpg

Random question- Does anyone know how long results on a FRER show for before disappearing? Just I'm still taking tests for progression and currently have fri, sat and sun tests and wondering when the results will vanish?


----------



## jtink28

welcome to the new girls!

natasha, i still have my old frers from when i found out i was pregnant with my son - from 3 years ago!! - and they still have their pink line!


----------



## beneathmywing

Natasha, im pretty bloated too, more so at night.


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome Vicky_92 :hugs:

Samae-- I definitely wouldn't take the Zofran. You see things all the time about "call this number if your child suffered birth defects after you were prescribed Zofran". A risk I wouldn't be willing to take.


----------



## samae23

Thanks ladies, yea i totally was planning on avoiding it completely, I do not want to take any chances!!! My hubby doesn't understand why I wouldn't take it if my doctor prescribed it for me...he says they wouldn't prescribe it if it wasn't ok to take. I beg to differ, doctors aren't always right. I'm passing on it.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

jtink28 said:


> just stopping in to ask anyone if they're having any "down there" pain? feels like i've been kicked in the crotch. :(
> 
> also, i've gained no weight. none. my pants won't zip. i'm SO BLOATED. anyone else?

Sometimes I get a sharp pain that shoots downward along the groin line on either side. I'm guessing growing pains?? Who knows.


----------



## jtink28

turns out my terrible stomach pains were because i was constipated. seriously. pregnancy is so glamorous, lol!


----------



## Vicky_92

Hey thanks for the welcome girls :). My first day of my last period was the 13th of July, and I'm not having any symptoms at all. How are all you ladies?


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

I'm at work right now just repeating to myself over and over again "don't throw up on your desk, don't throw up on your desk ...". I hate being nauseous particularly on days when I have to work.


----------



## Vicky_92

ttcnumber2ky said:


> I'm at work right now just repeating to myself over and over again "don't throw up on your desk, don't throw up on your desk ...". I hate being nauseous particularly on days when I have to work.

Awww no! Big hugs. Hope it passss quick for you.


----------



## Kuji

It's just funny how today would be the day AF would be due and there's nothing in sight :) I've never missed a period except one time when I was still a young girl (I imagine it was just because things were still working themselves out). So it's just an odd feeling for me. 

Sorry to hear that ttcnumber2ky! I'm dreading the day I have to return to work :( But I know I have to if I plan to be on maternity leave once baby comes. I hope you feel better though. Just stay as relaxed as you can and take it one step at a time.


----------



## LikeTheStars

jtink28 said:


> turns out my terrible stomach pains were because i was constipated. seriously. pregnancy is so glamorous, lol!

Right there with you!!

It's been annoying for about two weeks but the last couple nights I haven't been able to sleep well because of stomach pains. Stepping up from stool softeners to Miralax today - we'll see how it goes. I have a scan on Friday (first one!) and I don't want to be all backed up (eeewwwww...hate even saying that/thinking about it) for that!

I think my queasiness would be better if my stomach wasn't so messed up, also. Hopefully if I can get this worked out, I'll feel better - although I also worry when I'm not as queasy as the day before, if the baby is okay! Can't win!


----------



## cheerios

ttcnumber2ky said:


> I'm at work right now just repeating to myself over and over again "don't throw up on your desk, don't throw up on your desk ...". I hate being nauseous particularly on days when I have to work.

Oh hun.

I repeat that to myself throughout the day! It really sucks! 

Hope the all-day MS passes for u real soon too!


----------



## cheerios

Anybody having a scan tomorrow? I'm having my first one tomorrow...at 6 weeks 6 days... Getting so anxious even though this is already my 3rd pregnancy!


----------



## Sophie2015

HR 120 !!! Measuring perfect. 6.3 weeks. Praise God!!!


----------



## little_miss

Sophie2015 said:


> HR 120 !!! Measuring perfect. 6.3 weeks. Praise God!!!

:) glad to hear ur scan went well


----------



## cupcakestoy

Went to ER for left side pain, but US didn't show anything either way, but did see a cyst on left ovary. Hcg level is up to 517(52 hour doubling time) which is good& normal! Er dr. isn't sure why I'm hurting other that maybe cyst or ligament pain. No constipation/ obstruction seen.do have small amt of gas in bowel, but not related to pain per dr. All seems well, just early do far. Pain is just soreness now....praying to see a sac at end of the week US, I'll be right at 6wks by then :)
***Monroe 11***
***Monroe 11***


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

cheerios said:


> Anybody having a scan tomorrow? I'm having my first one tomorrow...at 6 weeks 6 days... Getting so anxious even though this is already my 3rd pregnancy!

Good luck at your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Sophie2015 said:


> HR 120 !!! Measuring perfect. 6.3 weeks. Praise God!!!

Fantastic! Congrats on the great scan


----------



## babymonkey18

mac1979 said:


> I checked out for most of the weekend but I think I'm caught up. I am still working out 6 days a week, 3 of those days I do cardio and weights and the other three I do classes (zumba, bare and yoga). My morning sickness is in the evening so its easy to keep it up. We will definitely find out the gender...I don't do surprises well.
> 
> Has anybody else's BO gotten worse? I used to be able to get everything ready in the morning before I put it on and it kept getting worse. No I am washing my armpits with antibacterial soap every night and using the clinical strength antiperspirant to control it.
> 
> Good luck to everybody with scans this week, I can't wait for mine on Friday.

That hasn't happened to me this pregnancy (yet) but it did with my first!


----------



## beneathmywing

Awesome news, Sophie!


----------



## jtink28

i knew it would all be fine, sophie! huge congrats on the good scan!

i swear, this pregnancy is crawling by. anyone else feel like time is just creeping by??


----------



## Natasha2605

jtink28 said:


> i knew it would all be fine, sophie! huge congrats on the good scan!
> 
> i swear, this pregnancy is crawling by. anyone else feel like time is just creeping by??

I do. Draaaaaaaaaaging something awful.

Sophie, that is excellent news about your scan :)

Cheerios, good luck for your scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Just realised my nipples are like bullets tonight, standing to attention and a lot bigger than usual. weird.


----------



## Sophie2015

Thank you girls so much!! It feels real now.


----------



## hiphophooray

Great news Sophie! 
Cheerios I have a scan tomorrow too! Fx for both of us! ( & Gemini too she has one as well! )
JTink Its dragging for me as well already! I just want to be huge, buying things, feeling kicks and preparing for delivery!


----------



## No Doubt

So jealous of all you ladies having scans. Won't have my first one til the end of first tri.


----------



## cntrygrl

Sophie-- So glad your scan went well!


----------



## shellgirl

So glad to hear your scan went well Sophie and you got to see a beating heart!

My scan also went well! Baby is right on track at 6w6d and little heart was beating away. I was so scared when I went in and just let this huge sigh out as soon as I heard the heart. The doctor didn't see any reason for the spotting. He said he was 95% sure it wasn't anything internal, that it was most likely my cervix. Even though I haven't had sex as I've been put on pelvic rest, apparently it's just in a very fragile state during pregnancy and anything or nothing at all might cause it to bleed a smidge.

Welcome to all the new girls! Sorry so many girls are having such a hard time with morning sickness. Mine creeps in quite a bit as well, but I have found relief with Skyflake crackers. They're like saltines except they taste much better to me. There's not a bunch of salt all over them and they're more buttery or something. They're also individually packaged, so you can throw a couple packs in your purse and have them handy throughout the day. I got a big tub of them on Amazon for like $12 :thumbup:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

So happy your scan went well shellgirl!


----------



## jtink28

yay for all the good scans today! that's lovely news from everyone!!!


okay, for all you ladies in the US - have you guys had the new-ish Fairlife milk yet? holy shitballs, it's SO DELICIOUS. the chocolate milk is too die for, too. apparently it has 50% more protein and 50% less sugar than regular milk. it tastes amazing - and milk seems to be the one thing i'm craving right now. if you haven't got it yet, go get it. i recommend the chocolate milk!


----------



## NavyLadybug

That literally made me gag jtink LOL Milk is the LAST thing I want today even though I was chugging it last week hahaha though to answer your question, I haven't see that brand in my area.


----------



## tag74

Sophie, that is excellent news about your scan.

Cupcake, glad all was ok and fingers crossed for your next scan!

Cheerios, how exciting for your scan!

Today, I had my first beta and it came back 122 which was better than my last pregnancy that ended up in a MC. Fx all stays well.


----------



## shellgirl

I think it's a really good sign that your beta is higher than the last time Tag!


----------



## Sophie2015

Soooo excited to all the girls having good betas and scans. 

And good luck to all the girls having scans tomorrow and this week!! 

I wanted to write to each of you but can't keep up and didn't want to leave anyone out.


----------



## jren

Hey ladies!! Can I join this thread? Yesterday I had a great beta blood test. I have another one scheduled for tomorrow! My EDD is April 25! This is my first pregnancy. I'm so excited and looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## Sophie2015

jren- Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Jren -- Welcome! Congrats :hugs:


----------



## shellgirl

:hi: jren!


----------



## ksierra44

Welcome jren! I'm due April 24th


----------



## NDTaber9211

ttcnumber2ky- sorry you've been feeling so sick :hugs: hopefully ms passes fast for you. 

Fx for all the scans coming up and hooray for all the good scans and heartbeats :happydance:

cupcakestoy how scary! Keep us posted with everything. 

Welcome jren!


----------



## Sweety21

cheerios said:


> Anybody having a scan tomorrow? I'm having my first one tomorrow...at 6 weeks 6 days... Getting so anxious even though this is already my 3rd pregnancy!

I might if my hubby doesn't have meeting. So, desperate already. Have you had yours yet? I don't know your time zone.

Afm almost 7 weeks without much nausea. Counting myself lucky. Had a little bit of puke yesterday that's about it. Anyone without nausea?


----------



## Sophie2015

Sweety21 said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Anybody having a scan tomorrow? I'm having my first one tomorrow...at 6 weeks 6 days... Getting so anxious even though this is already my 3rd pregnancy!
> 
> I might if my hubby doesn't have meeting. So, desperate already. Have you had yours yet? I don't know your time zone.
> 
> Afm almost 7 weeks without much nausea. Counting myself lucky. Had a little bit of puke yesterday that's about it. Anyone without nausea?Click to expand...

6+4 no nausea!!


----------



## Natasha2605

welcome jren.

So good reading all good news on the scan front!

I need to phone the early pregnancy unit and arrange one for six weeks :)


----------



## Sophie2015

Scrap that. I'm slightly nauseous. Hoping it's the 3am snack of cheese n crackers, chocolate donuts, Welch's fruit snacks, and milk. &#128563;


----------



## rachybaby85

You ladies are so lucky having early scans. Waiting till 12 weeks is going to be hard!!! Haven't even had an appt with my doctor yet :(


----------



## No Doubt

Rachy, me too...well wait together, lol.


----------



## Natasha2605

I look and feel absolutely terrible. Pregnancy is certainly not making me "glow. I feel like death.


----------



## rachybaby85

When do you have your docs appt No doubt? I don't have a midwife appt yet either?! I can't remember what happened with my dd and it wasn't that long ago ha ha x


----------



## salamander91

Yay for yesterdays scans! 

Sorry for those having to wait on scans! I only got an early one because I'm diabetic.

Feeling ok here but every cramp makes me panic because of the bleed on my scan. Just trying to take it easy. Easier said then done with a toddler!


----------



## No Doubt

My doctor spot is tomorrow. I'm in the states so they are skimpy on scans unless necessary or along side those that needed assistance. The only reason I'm even getting one at the end if first tri is cause I'll be doing the genetic testing. I'll have another at 20 weeks or so and that will be it. That's how it was with my daughter. With my son I got 4...one at 9 weeks cause I had a complete breakdown, again at the end if first tri for the genetic testing, the gender scan and then again around 32 weeks cause I was measuring big. So unless there's an issue I'll only have two...so hopefully I'll only have two, lol.

At the first appt they don't really do anything...just talk, give you a script for bw and what not abd I think the genetic testing script. With my son it was an hour and a half cause he was my first and all the info was new. With my daughter it was maybe 15 - 20 mins cause they had everything they needed. I'm hoping for at least an internal check so they can kinda gauge how far I am cause I really am not sure. They usually do this at my first one too.


----------



## jtink28

girls, i am SO SICK. constantly. i got up at 3 am to vomit. i am waking up just to be sick! and then i feel so terrible that i can't go to sleep. it doesn't help that my toddler has decided to boycott naps and hasn't taken a nap in a week. 

i am so miserable. i can only eat vanilla wafer cookies, 7-up and peppermints throughout the day. :nope:


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome jren :hugs:

AFM-- Constant backache and nausea. I don't remember feeling like this with my son.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm not feeling much of anything on my end except some breast/nipple pain on occasion. It was really bad yesterday, but nothing since. I occasional feel "gaggy" if that makes sense, like the mention or thought of a certain food will trigger a small reflex but then it gone within second. I'm exhausted, but I'm always exhausted so I don't really know if thats a pregnancy symptom for me LOL


----------



## jren

Thanks for the warm welcome! Second beta is today. I am so nervous! 

I am sorry you girls are feeling so sickly! I can't wait until I join you on that front. It will make me feel more confident about the pregnancy. As strange as that sounds!! I just don't feel that pregnant yet aside from sore boobs, fatigue, and needing to pee very often.


----------



## rachybaby85

Gosh you have a lot more info than we get. I was in with my doc 5 mins for the first!! 
Sorry to the ladies that are feeling sick, I'm ok if I'm eating but as soon as there's no eating I feel sooooo sick! Gonna be the size of a house ha ha


----------



## KozmikKitten

no doubt and rachy - I wont be seen for an ultrasound until closer to the end of 1st tri, too. Waiting is crap, but it doesnt change the outcome. I keep telling myself that. 

welcome jren - fingers crossed your second counts come back nice and high!


----------



## cntrygrl

I wonder why your doctors make you wait so long. My OBGYN the normal practice is an ultrasound at 8 weeks. I'm in NY.


----------



## mac1979

Well had a good day yesterday, ate a lot (healthy) with no nausea or breast pain, so I decided to eat dinner (plain chicken breast, green beans) and stopped having a good day and it all came up. My toddler stood next to me patting my back. Turns out the bad luck didn't end there. We had a ton of rain last night and our carpet is soaked. I have to move all the toys out of the toy room and the couch all while keeping a two year old entertained with limited toys...hello TV time and TV On Demand.


----------



## NDTaber9211

jtink28- I'm sorry you are so sick &#128542; I wish that I had some advice or something that could help. :hugs:

I'm getting my hcg checked and have a phone appointment with my doctor Thursday. I'm only around 5 weeks so I won't go in for a scan for a bit. I just hope I get done signs that little bean is ok and I don't have a mmc again.


----------



## cheerios

Hey ladies! 

Scan's all perfect! Heartbeat is there and baby is measuring right on time!!! I'm so so so relieved! Although I guess I should have guessed everything's A-ok judging by how bad I feel / felt. 

Doc gave me anti-nausea medicine and it works like wonders! Amazing stuff! But I'm mega drowsy at the beginning. Better drowsy than pukey honestly though.

My medicine is Vomex and the active ingredient is dimenhydrinat.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## KozmikKitten

Honestly I think they make us wait because it weeds out all the early losses; saves the MD's time. 
I've canceled two "first apt's" in the past because of early losses.


----------



## beneathmywing

Great news, Cherios!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

great scan - cheerios! Congrats!


----------



## shellgirl

Love the scan picture Cheerios! Yay for everything being perfect :flower:


----------



## Sweety21

Sophie2015 said:


> Scrap that. I'm slightly nauseous. Hoping it's the 3am snack of cheese n crackers, chocolate donuts, Welch's fruit snacks, and milk. &#128563;

Aww, hope it is because of food. I do feel nauseous but, last pregnancy I was hugging toilet like 5-6 times a day. Considering that, instead will take nausea anytime.


----------



## Sweety21

jtink28 said:


> girls, i am SO SICK. constantly. i got up at 3 am to vomit. i am waking up just to be sick! and then i feel so terrible that i can't go to sleep. it doesn't help that my toddler has decided to boycott naps and hasn't taken a nap in a week.
> 
> i am so miserable. i can only eat vanilla wafer cookies, 7-up and peppermints throughout the day. :nope:

So sorry for your ms. I do feel for you about toddler boycotting nap. Mine has been doing same but, she still needs it or else she will get cranky. Don't know what to do.


----------



## trishpalac

Congrats on all the great scans, ladies!!

My first ultrasound is tomorrow!! I am SO anxious and am hoping and praying that it goes well. 

I&#8217;m currently so sick! The all-day nausea started a little over a week ago. All food looks awful to me, but I HAVE to eat something every hour or two or the nausea is worse. No appetite and I have to choke down most food. Eggs instantly make me want to hurl. I&#8217;ve lost 10lbs since getting pregnant. I hope this phase ends soon!!


----------



## hiphophooray

Great scan Cheerios!
My scan is in 4 hours.. I am starting to get super nervous!


----------



## LikeTheStars

Good luck to all the ladies having scans today! Praying for good strong heartbeats and good news all around!

I went on a two-mile walk last night for the first time in ages, and it felt really good. I didn't feel crampy like I have recently when I've been on my feet for a while. (I think I do better with brisk walking than with ambling around a store and stuff like that.) Earlier in the day I was so nauseous that I pretty much had to clamp my mouth closed to keep from puking...I'd honestly rather puke at this point when I feel like that! (But I was in my car, so I didn't want to right then.)

I've also been sneezing a lot - anybody else? I don't have a cold and it's not allergy season yet here, but I just get these violent sneezes that scare my dog to death! :haha:


----------



## jren

Wonderful scan Cheerios!


----------



## rachybaby85

I think it's standard to wait in the UK? 
Lovely scan Cheerios x


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the scans!

I have backache, sore nips when I pump our feed and nausea in the morning. And I'm really hungry, lol.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Congrats on the great scan Cheerios!

Jtink- sorry about the nausea. Hoping it subsides for you soon!


----------



## cheerios

Oh forgot to mention. My HCG is 60,789 by now. So that explains all the nausea I've been having. 

And that would also explain the nausea that some of you are having also...... I think HCG will plateau when placenta takes over. So I'm waiting for that! And by then nausea should stop. 

And I read that nausea and vomiting is the body's way of trying to "get rid of" a foreign body. So the body thinks that the baby is foreign and tries to get one to vomit! I found it so interesting that it's actually the body working normally as it should such that one is sick in first trimester! 

Thought it might encourage you if you're having a hard time with MS now. We'll get through it!!! 

Though I must be honest too. With my first 2 pregnancies I hardly had MS as bad as this one and I enjoyed being pregnant wayyyy more! 

There's still the golden trimester to look forward to!


----------



## trishpalac

LikeTheStars said:


> Good luck to all the ladies having scans today! Praying for good strong heartbeats and good news all around!
> 
> I went on a two-mile walk last night for the first time in ages, and it felt really good. I didn't feel crampy like I have recently when I've been on my feet for a while. (I think I do better with brisk walking than with ambling around a store and stuff like that.) Earlier in the day I was so nauseous that I pretty much had to clamp my mouth closed to keep from puking...I'd honestly rather puke at this point when I feel like that! (But I was in my car, so I didn't want to right then.)
> 
> I've also been sneezing a lot - anybody else? I don't have a cold and it's not allergy season yet here, but I just get these violent sneezes that scare my dog to death! :haha:

LikeTheStars, I have the sneezing thing too! So weird. I just get random, fierce sneezes out of nowhere! :laugh2:


----------



## purelygemini

Off to get my first ultrasound!

Glad to see all the scans yesterday went well and Sophie I hope you finally get to relax and breathe a little now :flower:


----------



## cheerios

purelygemini said:


> Off to get my first ultrasound!
> 
> Glad to see all the scans yesterday went well and Sophie I hope you finally get to relax and breathe a little now :flower:

Ohhhh! Excited for u! 

Update us soon!


----------



## hiphophooray

purelygemini said:


> Off to get my first ultrasound!
> 
> Glad to see all the scans yesterday went well and Sophie I hope you finally get to relax and breathe a little now :flower:

Good luck! Mine is in an hour! 
Just walked to the park with DS and I feel awful. Soo nauseated but I just ate a huge meal so trying my best to keep it down!


----------



## AnglophileAsh

My symptoms are starting to ramp up - my stomach always feels tense, as if I was trying to suck it in and hold it for the longest time (I'm not but that sort of muscle-exhaustion is what it feels like for me). Crampy and gassy. My boobs are going "OMG WHAT is going ON with us?!" and they haven't gotten bigger (yet), but they are definitely feeling heavier. So. Painful. Like, all the time now. And I hope they don't get much bigger - I was a DD before! And the nausea has started to come in, so that's fun, although no vomiting yet.


----------



## jtink28

Excited to hear about all the scans!

I can't get off the couch today. Every time I stand up I throw up. I'm hoping it's just today, because this is hell. My poor son is bored inside. It's a movie day here and I feel so guilty for just turning on the tv.


----------



## No Doubt

Ash, I'm chesty too and mine never got bigger in either if my pregnancies. They did get a little bigger though when I started breastfeeding my daughter.

Ugh, sorry about the sickness. I know that's not fun. At least mine is only lasting the morning.


----------



## babymonkey18

So many great scans! 

I'm finally starting to feel off...the tiredness is insane and my nipples hurt, especially when I nurse my son. Sigh. Only....34 more weeks to go! ;)


----------



## cheerios

jtink28 said:


> Excited to hear about all the scans!
> 
> I can't get off the couch today. Every time I stand up I throw up. I'm hoping it's just today, because this is hell. My poor son is bored inside. It's a movie day here and I feel so guilty for just turning on the tv.

That sounds really bad. 

Are you taking any anti-nausea medication???

I started mine today and the difference is heaven and hell. I kid you not.


----------



## jtink28

i don't have any medication, but i have a scan this friday, and i'm going to ask about something if it doesn't get better. i got some sea bands today, and they seem to take the edge off, but not much.


----------



## hiphophooray

Scan went great!! HR was 138! I was too excited to ask about placenta placement for the Ramzi Theory though lol. 
Here's my little bean <3
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-18_15.46.53.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## NavyLadybug

Going solely on the picture and what I assume to be the right and left, bean seems to snuggly settled in the right, meaning the placenta isn't really to far from that in this stage, so according to Ramzi, it's a little bitty boy in there haha. Maybe take the scan with you at your next appt and ask him where he thinks the placenta is?


----------



## cheerios

Yay hiphiphooraay!!! 

That's a VERY clear scan pix! Awesome!


----------



## hiphophooray

NavyLadybug said:


> Going solely on the picture and what I assume to be the right and left, bean seems to snuggly settled in the left, meaning the placenta isn't really to far from that in this stage, so according to Ramzi, it's a little bitty girl in there haha

Thanks Navy! DS insists its a girl (he is almost 3) and I and my sister both have a strong feeling its a girl too! Of course hubby says boy lol. Obviously we will be so happy with either but would absolutely love one of each :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

hiphophooray said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Going solely on the picture and what I assume to be the right and left, bean seems to snuggly settled in the left, meaning the placenta isn't really to far from that in this stage, so according to Ramzi, it's a little bitty girl in there haha
> 
> Thanks Navy! DS insists its a girl (he is almost 3) and I and my sister both have a strong feeling its a girl too! Of course hubby says boy lol. Obviously we will be so happy with either but would absolutely love one of each :)Click to expand...


I changed my post, I got myself turned around (pregnancy brain XD) but again, thats just going off the pic, I don't know which side is actually right or left of your womb. I'd take it back to your Dr when you go back and ask him what side he thought it was on :)

If you go by traditional left hand side/right hand side like Ramzi descirbes it indicates boy, if you go by the pic below it indicates a girl. I think U/S are reversed (like a mirror image)
https://i.imgur.com/AXQe1po.jpg


----------



## hiphophooray

cheerios said:


> Yay hiphiphooraay!!!
> 
> That's a VERY clear scan pix! Awesome!

Thanks! I was very surprised at how well I was able to see baby! My OB has an amazing ultrasound machine!


----------



## hiphophooray

NavyLadybug said:


> hiphophooray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Going solely on the picture and what I assume to be the right and left, bean seems to snuggly settled in the left, meaning the placenta isn't really to far from that in this stage, so according to Ramzi, it's a little bitty girl in there haha
> 
> Thanks Navy! DS insists its a girl (he is almost 3) and I and my sister both have a strong feeling its a girl too! Of course hubby says boy lol. Obviously we will be so happy with either but would absolutely love one of each :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I changed my post, I got myself turned around (pregnancy brain XD) but again, thats just going off the pic, I don't know which side is actually right or left of your womb. I'd take it back to your Dr when you go back and ask him what side he thought it was on :)Click to expand...

Lol thanks! I will definitely take it back to him and see what he says. I have 3 different pics and one looks like baby is on the opposite site and one looks like its in the middle haha. I know he said I have a retroverted uterus last scan, but honestly I am not sure what that means! Im just so happy I got to see bean and heartbeat!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes, little bean and heart beat are the most important parts!!! So glad you got to see an awesome scan!


----------



## hiphophooray

NavyLadybug said:


> Yes, little bean and heart beat are the most important parts!!! So glad you got to see an awesome scan!

Thank you! I am praying that you will have a wonderful scan as well next week!!


----------



## Sophie2015

purelygemini said:


> Off to get my first ultrasound!
> 
> Glad to see all the scans yesterday went well and Sophie I hope you finally get to relax and breathe a little now :flower:

I'm behind in reading the posts. I hope your scan went well!! I am super relaxed now. Not analyzing every little twinge or pain. 

And I'm also sneezing quite randomly!!


----------



## little_miss

Glad to hear ur scan went well :)


----------



## little_miss

Sophie2015 said:


> purelygemini said:
> 
> 
> Off to get my first ultrasound!
> 
> Glad to see all the scans yesterday went well and Sophie I hope you finally get to relax and breathe a little now :flower:
> 
> I'm behind in reading the posts. I hope your scan went well!! I am super relaxed now. Not analyzing every little twinge or pain.
> 
> And I'm also sneezing quite randomly!!Click to expand...

I'm more relaxed about things now too :) it's reassuring to know and see things are ok ,
Anyone getting a doppler I'm going to be ordering mine tomorrow :)


----------



## hiphophooray

little_miss said:


> Sophie2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purelygemini said:
> 
> 
> Off to get my first ultrasound!
> 
> Glad to see all the scans yesterday went well and Sophie I hope you finally get to relax and breathe a little now :flower:
> 
> I'm behind in reading the posts. I hope your scan went well!! I am super relaxed now. Not analyzing every little twinge or pain.
> 
> And I'm also sneezing quite randomly!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more relaxed about things now too :) it's reassuring to know and see things are ok ,
> Anyone getting a doppler I'm going to be ordering mine tomorrow :)Click to expand...

I am feeling reassured as well now!
I can't decide if I want to get a Doppler, the more I think about it the more I do so I am probably going to take a look at my options today! :)


----------



## little_miss

I'm not 100% what one I want lol im looking through reviews now


----------



## hiphophooray

I've heard great things about the sonoline B, but I know its a bit pricier than other such as angel sounds.


----------



## Natasha2605

So I often feel my cervix and have noticed it often a goes right up and then the next day right low down again. Is that normal?


----------



## Powell130

Quit checking it! You don't wanna introduce any kind of infection. It's normal for it to move around some thruout the day


----------



## ksierra44

Hcg beta 117.9 august 14
Hcg beta 440.2 august 17


----------



## Powell130

ksierra44 said:


> Hcg beta 117.9 august 14
> Hcg beta 440.2 august 17

That's awesome!


----------



## shellgirl

ksierra44 said:


> Hcg beta 117.9 august 14
> Hcg beta 440.2 august 17

Great beta! :happydance:


----------



## ksierra44

Thanks :) a friend at work bought me one of those tests that tell you how many weeks past o you ara even though i got the beta lol. So she wants me to take it tomorrow


----------



## Powell130

ksierra44 said:


> Thanks :) a friend at work bought me one of those tests that tell you how many weeks past o you ara even though i got the beta lol. So she wants me to take it tomorrow

It's gonna say 2-3


----------



## bookworm0901

I'm "late" to the group, just found out yesterday that I'm due April 25. :)


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Great scan, hiphophooray! And welcome to bookworm, and any other new ladies! 

I got my first OB appointment scheduled - my doctor's office likes to wait until about 10 weeks along, so it's scheduled for September 21st. I'm so ready to see it now!


----------



## Sophie2015

Have we heard from purelygemini? She had a scan and worried because we haven't heard from her unless I missed her post?!


----------



## Natasha2605

Powell130 said:


> Quit checking it! You don't wanna introduce any kind of infection. It's normal for it to move around some thruout the day

Didn't think of that!thanks:)


----------



## Sweety21

I am so nervous. Gonna have scan in 15-20mins. My eart is beating faster.


----------



## Sophie2015

Good luck sweety!!


----------



## rachybaby85

Good luck today! I've given in and booked an early scan privately on the 28th &#128513; I can't wait till 12 weeks! 

Nausea is killing me at the mo and my poor dd has a poorly tum so that's not helping! Yuck!

How's everybody doing? X


----------



## Natasha2605

Good luck for your scan sweety!


----------



## purelygemini

Sorry I never had the chance to update everyone after my scan, it was a very busy day! The ultrasound went very well, hb was 132. They couldn't tell what side it was on though to help me with the Ramzi theory. I got it done at this really nice free clinic so I didn't want to push them too much, I was just grateful for the free ultrasound :haha: A doctor will look at the pics and give me a call in a couple days to confirm that everything looks okay. I have one more hospital to check out on thursday night then I'll be making my decision on which one I want to deliver and then get a doctor picked out by next week at the latest.

Sophie thank you for being worried about me, and I'll post a pic of the scan tomorrow :)


----------



## salamander91

Great scans hiphophooray and purelygemini

Good luck sweety!

Welcome bookworm xx


----------



## Sophie2015

purelygemini said:


> Sorry I never had the chance to update everyone after my scan, it was a very busy day! The ultrasound went very well, hb was 132. They couldn't tell what side it was on though to help me with the Ramzi theory. I got it done at this really nice free clinic so I didn't want to push them too much, I was just grateful for the free ultrasound :haha: A doctor will look at the pics and give me a call in a couple days to confirm that everything looks okay. I have one more hospital to check out on thursday night then I'll be making my decision on which one I want to deliver and then get a doctor picked out by next week at the latest.
> 
> Sophie thank you for being worried about me, and I'll post a pic of the scan tomorrow :)

Yay!!! I was really worried. So happy for good news!


----------



## little_miss

I just ordered my doppler :D 
I Choose the sololine b doppler ,it should be here tomorrow :)


----------



## bookworm0901

little_miss said:


> I just ordered my doppler :D
> I Choose the sololine b doppler ,it should be here tomorrow :)

That's the one I had for my two precious pregnancies, love it!


----------



## trishpalac

First ultrasound this afternoon! eeeeek!! :)


----------



## jtink28

trish, good luck on your ultrasound today!! :)

i bought some sea bands at walmart yesterday, and even though i still feel sick, i will say that when i woke up this morning, i didn't immediately throw up. i actually haven't thrown up yet today. i'm nibbling vanilla wafer cookies and sipping 7-up and i seem ok. still queasy, but ok. i don't know if it's the sea bands or just that today is a better day, but i'm happy that something seems to work!


----------



## jtink28

also, on the discussion of dopplers, i will NOT be getting myself one. i just know i would drive myself to anxiety with one. i have a tilted uterus, too, and it would just scare me. i didn't get one with my son, and it was fine. i just think that for me, it would be too much anxiety.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome bookworm!

So excited to hear all the good scan news yesterday!

Good luck to those with scans today!


----------



## little_miss

Just got my appointment though for my 12 week scan :D
22 September :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck to anyone having scans today!!!


Patiently waiting for mine :coffee:


----------



## purelygemini

LittleMiss I can't wait to hear what you think of the sonoline b!

Trish good luck on the ultrasound today! Also I see that you're from Columbus, I was born and raised in Cleveland and went to OSU as well!!

Jtink I actually busted out my sea bands yesterday. Although they kinda feel weird on my wrists, especially my right one idk why, they seem to have helped. Not sure if it's in my head or not but I'll take whatever works lol!!


----------



## Sweety21

My scan didn't went well.

I don't know where to start from but, at 4 weeks I went to doc to checkout everything was ok. And of course couldn't see anything. Today after 3 weeks I am exactly 7weeks along and there was just a sac. doctor couldn't see baby or heartbeat. She was very positive about everything and called me in a week which I don't know how I am going to go through. As I write this I am in tears and couldn't even think what to do. She said I might be early than I think. And I am not sure how that is possible. 
I dtd on 10th and 12th of july (cd 10nd cd 12 lmp was 1st July). After that I think I ovulated somewhere around13-15th. But, my temperatures were crazy all month. After, that we dtd directly on 18th and ff also showed based on my erratic temperatures that I ovulated on 17th which I doubt (I got the faintest of faint line on 24th). So, it seems
totally impossible to implant and have bfp in just 6-7 days period. 
I am prepared for worst because I do believe in theory of survival of fittest. But, it's my heart which can't bear the reality. May be I am lucky and something will change in a week but, I have no clue why I feel doubtful about everything from start. I even mentioned miscarriage and ecoptic to my doc in my first appointment. something just doesn't feel right.
She also said I have a clot near the sac which she said is not much of a concern. don't know why.
Here is scan pic. Any insight, positive or negative are really appreciated. Please pray for me.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0468.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## hiphophooray

I'm sorry sweety, I have no insight. I will be praying for you and bean!! 

PurelyGemini & Trish, I am in columbus too! Lol Go Bucks! :D I actually just found a scarlet and gray baby carrier if she drops the price I am getting it :haha: 

I had some really werid sharp pains last night left side, they felt like burning knives stabbing me every 2 minutes, I also had a bit of high blood sugar (200's) so I am panicing a bit :/ nausea is still here though, but I dont know whether or not at this point the already in me hcg would cause sickness no matter what the circumstances are? I am just trying to keep positive.. I will most likely be buying a Doppler next week to ease these fears but I am also a bit worried it will make me more nervous if I can't find the HB right away or all the time!


----------



## shellgirl

So relieved you had a good scan Gemini! I was feeling a little concerned we hadn't heard from you as well. 
Glad yours went well too Beneathmywing and good luck on yours today Trish! 
That's good sea bands are bringing relief to some of your gals. Nausea is awful. Mine stays away as long as I eat frequently, but if I don't, it really kicks in. I woke up last night and couldn't fall back asleep and the nausea came and haunted me the whole time :wacko:


----------



## jtink28

sweety, i really hope that your next scan goes well.

sadly, i had a blighted ovum in january. i went for my first scan at 8+2, and there was an empty sac measuring less than 6 weeks. it ended in miscarriage for me. i sincerely, truly hope this isn't the case for you. hugs.


----------



## tag74

I'm sorry Sweety. i had a similar experience last month. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## little_miss

Iv got my fingers crossed for u sweety x


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Sorry to hear sweety. Thinking of and praying for you.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Purelygemini- glad to hear your scan went well! I was concerned as well so it was good news to hear everything is okay. Can't wait for mine. 1 week from today! Starting the countdown.


----------



## Sweety21

Thanks every one I really want the week to be over soon so, that I know what is happening.
jtink and tag74 i know how hard it must have been. I am still hopeful. I even had name chosen for this baby but, who knows what the future holds.


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry sweety. I have no insight hun.


----------



## AnglophileAsh

My thoughts are with you, Sweety! We are all totally here for you. :hugs:

Trish, Gemini & hiphop, I'm not from Ohio directly, but my parents (and most of my family in fact) met and fell in love there, and my brother and an aunt & uncle still live in Columbus, albeit on opposite sides of the city, ha. The intensity of buckeye love is... a tad overwhelming sometimes, as I'm not a football or sports fan, lol. One of the running jokes between my parents is their "mating call," like if they are separated in a crowd, one will yell "O-H" and the other responds "I-O." And the hilarious part is that it works! :haha:


----------



## Kuji

I finally have an appointment for my first scan! :) October 5th! I'm just surprised they do it so late now. Apparently they won't see new clients unless they're at least 10-12 weeks along. It'll be a long wait but I'm sure I can keep myself busy until then.


----------



## cheerios

Sweety, I'm so sorry but I have zero insights. Doc doesn't sound concern though, is that supposed to be a good sign? 

I would bug the doc sooner than a week's time. I don't know if it might be possible to get an earlier appointment?


----------



## Kuji

I don't think I'll be able to go sooner. The doctors here in Quebec are... special. You more or less have to take what you got unless it's an emergency.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Really sorry to hear your scan news sweety. Hopefully you will have clearer answers next week.


----------



## tag74

Sweety21 said:


> Thanks every one I really want the week to be over soon so, that I know what is happening.
> jtink and tag74 i know how hard it must have been. I am still hopeful. I even had name chosen for this baby but, who knows what the future holds.

Really holding out hope for you! I did wait an extra 2 weeks to be sure. I do believe this early...anything can happen.


----------



## bookworm0901

Sweety, prayers and hugs! I hope everything comes together at your next appt. 

I'm so jealous of you ladies. My DS and DD were due at the beginning of the month, so when I joined a group I always always in the first to go for scans etc. Now I'm due at the very end of the month and I'm here at barely 4 weeks while you ladies are going for scans! "
:dohh: I might ninja join a May group just to be ahead :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

Had my first appt today. It went fine...very quick. First u/s booked for September 29th.


----------



## mac1979

It's funny seeing Buckeye fans here, I'm from Nebraska, and a huge Husker football fan.

My nausea isn't getting any better and my energy level seems to be dropping. I'm getting excited for my appointment on Friday though, I think it may feel real then.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sweety21 said:


> My scan didn't went well.
> 
> I don't know where to start from but, at 4 weeks I went to doc to checkout everything was ok. And of course couldn't see anything. Today after 3 weeks I am exactly 7weeks along and there was just a sac. doctor couldn't see baby or heartbeat. She was very positive about everything and called me in a week which I don't know how I am going to go through. As I write this I am in tears and couldn't even think what to do. She said I might be early than I think. And I am not sure how that is possible.
> I dtd on 10th and 12th of july (cd 10nd cd 12 lmp was 1st July). After that I think I ovulated somewhere around13-15th. But, my temperatures were crazy all month. After, that we dtd directly on 18th and ff also showed based on my erratic temperatures that I ovulated on 17th which I doubt (I got the faintest of faint line on 24th). So, it seems
> totally impossible to implant and have bfp in just 6-7 days period.
> I am prepared for worst because I do believe in theory of survival of fittest. But, it's my heart which can't bear the reality. May be I am lucky and something will change in a week but, I have no clue why I feel doubtful about everything from start. I even mentioned miscarriage and ecoptic to my doc in my first appointment. something just doesn't feel right.
> She also said I have a clot near the sac which she said is not much of a concern. don't know why.
> Here is scan pic. Any insight, positive or negative are really appreciated. Please pray for me.

Did she say where your sac was measuring at, Sweety? I HATE to say this, I really do, but this is exactly what happened with my MMC in June. I had a scan, there was nothing at all in the sac and I was measuring 3 weeks behind and my levels were extremely low (I was supposed to be 8 weeks, I knew I was cause I knew my exact O date, but my levels were barely past 2100 which was WAY to low)

I have everything crossed that baby is a slow starter or that the Dr just missed them since bean might be tiny.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey all, I would love to join you. Im trying to catch up but there are so many pages it will take me a while. I am pregnant with #5 I had two losses last year so am pretty scared this time around. 

first beta at 11dpo was 36 will go tomorrow for my second one. LMP puts due date at April 19th


----------



## Natasha2605

Sweety I am so sorry your scan didn't go as expected. Like others I experienced almost the same. Went for a 9 week scan in March and showed an empty sac. Rescanned a week later and nothing. My life fell apart and it hit me hard. 

I truly hope you have a better outcome xxx


----------



## shellgirl

I missed your post earlier Sweety. I am so very sorry to hear about your scan. I too am holding out hope that it will be a positive outcome. Hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Kuji

Since it'll be quite a while before I'll get my first scan, I had to think of another way to announce the pregnancy to some of the family. So I took the nice picture of my tests and put it in a double frame. The other frame has a nice picture of me and SO :) 

I can't wait to give it to SO's mother and my grandmother! <3
 



Attached Files:







20150819_182002.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## trishpalac

I'm on my phone so I can't ready through much. Great to see all the Comumbus connections here! Buckeye fans ARE crazy! 

Ultrasound went wonderfully! Little baby looks healthy and is measuring a little over 8 weeks with a heartbeat of 168. I am in awe. The heartbeat was the most beautiful sound I've ever heard! 

I hope everyone else's went/will go great!!

https://i57.tinypic.com/2z4l91f.jpg


----------



## shellgirl

Kuji said:


> Since it'll be quite a while before I'll get my first scan, I had to think of another way to announce the pregnancy to some of the family. So I took the nice picture of my tests and put it in a double frame. The other frame has a nice picture of me and SO :)
> 
> I can't wait to give it to SO's mother and my grandmother! <3

That's so cute! I'm doing something similar. It's my MIL's birthday next week so we got her a frame that has 3 picture spots in it that says, "Grandkids keep the heart young" The first picture is of my nephew, the second my daughter, and the 3rd is my ultrasound pic. Going to tape her reaction.


----------



## Kuji

Aww that's so adorable, Shellgirl :D I'm sure she'll be crazy happy! <3 

I wanted to use an ultrasound picture but mine won't be until Oct. 5th. So the tests will do for now :haha:


----------



## Sophie2015

sweety- So sorry to read about your scan. I lived this waiting nightmare twice last year with my mmc's. At this stage anything is possible though. Praying your next scan is better.


----------



## Sophie2015

mommyof2peas said:


> Hey all, I would love to join you. Im trying to catch up but there are so many pages it will take me a while. I am pregnant with #5 I had two losses last year so am pretty scared this time around.
> 
> first beta at 11dpo was 36 will go tomorrow for my second one. LMP puts due date at April 19th

Welcome!! Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## AdriansMama

Hello everyone :) I just got my bfp today and it is faint but it's pink and it's there !! Lol I was wondering if I could join you all ? Estimated due date is April 27th :)


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## shellgirl

OMG Sammy! We are pregnant again together!!!!


----------



## Sweety21

NavyLadybug said:


> Sweety21 said:
> 
> 
> My scan didn't went well.
> 
> I don't know where to start from but, at 4 weeks I went to doc to checkout everything was ok. And of course couldn't see anything. Today after 3 weeks I am exactly 7weeks along and there was just a sac. doctor couldn't see baby or heartbeat. She was very positive about everything and called me in a week which I don't know how I am going to go through. As I write this I am in tears and couldn't even think what to do. She said I might be early than I think. And I am not sure how that is possible.
> I dtd on 10th and 12th of july (cd 10nd cd 12 lmp was 1st July). After that I think I ovulated somewhere around13-15th. But, my temperatures were crazy all month. After, that we dtd directly on 18th and ff also showed based on my erratic temperatures that I ovulated on 17th which I doubt (I got the faintest of faint line on 24th). So, it seems
> totally impossible to implant and have bfp in just 6-7 days period.
> I am prepared for worst because I do believe in theory of survival of fittest. But, it's my heart which can't bear the reality. May be I am lucky and something will change in a week but, I have no clue why I feel doubtful about everything from start. I even mentioned miscarriage and ecoptic to my doc in my first appointment. something just doesn't feel right.
> She also said I have a clot near the sac which she said is not much of a concern. don't know why.
> Here is scan pic. Any insight, positive or negative are really appreciated. Please pray for me.
> 
> Did she say where your sac was measuring at, Sweety? I HATE to say this, I really do, but this is exactly what happened with my MMC in June. I had a scan, there was nothing at all in the sac and I was measuring 3 weeks behind and my levels were extremely low (I was supposed to be 8 weeks, I knew I was cause I knew my exact O date, but my levels were barely past 2100 which was WAY to low)
> 
> I have everything crossed that baby is a slow starter or that the Dr just missed them since bean might be tiny.Click to expand...

Thank you navy, I am sorry for your loss too. Yes, I did ask her it was measuring 1.5cm (I found on web which means 6weeks). I don't know my HCG levels because they don't do blood here earlier and I am planning to ask if she would do it next week. If I insist she might.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sweety21 said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweety21 said:
> 
> 
> My scan didn't went well.
> 
> I don't know where to start from but, at 4 weeks I went to doc to checkout everything was ok. And of course couldn't see anything. Today after 3 weeks I am exactly 7weeks along and there was just a sac. doctor couldn't see baby or heartbeat. She was very positive about everything and called me in a week which I don't know how I am going to go through. As I write this I am in tears and couldn't even think what to do. She said I might be early than I think. And I am not sure how that is possible.
> I dtd on 10th and 12th of july (cd 10nd cd 12 lmp was 1st July). After that I think I ovulated somewhere around13-15th. But, my temperatures were crazy all month. After, that we dtd directly on 18th and ff also showed based on my erratic temperatures that I ovulated on 17th which I doubt (I got the faintest of faint line on 24th). So, it seems
> totally impossible to implant and have bfp in just 6-7 days period.
> I am prepared for worst because I do believe in theory of survival of fittest. But, it's my heart which can't bear the reality. May be I am lucky and something will change in a week but, I have no clue why I feel doubtful about everything from start. I even mentioned miscarriage and ecoptic to my doc in my first appointment. something just doesn't feel right.
> She also said I have a clot near the sac which she said is not much of a concern. don't know why.
> Here is scan pic. Any insight, positive or negative are really appreciated. Please pray for me.
> 
> Did she say where your sac was measuring at, Sweety? I HATE to say this, I really do, but this is exactly what happened with my MMC in June. I had a scan, there was nothing at all in the sac and I was measuring 3 weeks behind and my levels were extremely low (I was supposed to be 8 weeks, I knew I was cause I knew my exact O date, but my levels were barely past 2100 which was WAY to low)
> 
> I have everything crossed that baby is a slow starter or that the Dr just missed them since bean might be tiny.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you navy, I am sorry for your loss too. Yes, I did ask her it was measuring 1.5cm (I found on web which means 6weeks). I don't know my HCG levels because they don't do blood here earlier and I am planning to ask if she would do it next week. If I insist she might.Click to expand...

Ok, so from your (assuming) LMP you're 7+1? Now ONE week can be normal, due to variants like Oing a day late, implanting at 12DPO versus 6DPO and the like. I'm honestly very shocked they didn't do a quant. Here those are mandatory and you have to have 2 at minimum.


----------



## AdriansMama

shellgirl said:


> OMG Sammy! We are pregnant again together!!!!

 Omg!!! Lol that's awesome :) how are you doing ? Is there a Facebook group yet for April babies ?


----------



## hiphophooray

NavyLadybug said:


> Sweety21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweety21 said:
> 
> 
> My scan didn't went well.
> 
> I don't know where to start from but, at 4 weeks I went to doc to checkout everything was ok. And of course couldn't see anything. Today after 3 weeks I am exactly 7weeks along and there was just a sac. doctor couldn't see baby or heartbeat. She was very positive about everything and called me in a week which I don't know how I am going to go through. As I write this I am in tears and couldn't even think what to do. She said I might be early than I think. And I am not sure how that is possible.
> I dtd on 10th and 12th of july (cd 10nd cd 12 lmp was 1st July). After that I think I ovulated somewhere around13-15th. But, my temperatures were crazy all month. After, that we dtd directly on 18th and ff also showed based on my erratic temperatures that I ovulated on 17th which I doubt (I got the faintest of faint line on 24th). So, it seems
> totally impossible to implant an
> have bfp in just 6-7 days period.
> I am prepared for worst because I do believe in theory of survival of fittest. But, it's my heart which can't bear the reality. May be I am lucky and something will change in a week but, I have no clue why I feel doubtful about everything from start. I even mentioned miscarriage and ecoptic to my doc in my first appointment. something just doesn't feel right.
> She also said I have a clot near the sac which she said is not much of a concern. don't know why.
> Here is scan pic. Any insight, positive or negative are really appreciated. Please pray for me.
> 
> Did she say where your sac was measuring at, Sweety? I HATE to say this, I really do, but this is exactly what happened with my MMC in June. I had a scan, there was nothing at all in the sac and I was measuring 3 weeks behind and my levels were extremely low (I was supposed to be 8 weeks, I knew I was cause I knew my exact O date, but my levels were barely past 2100 which was WAY to low)
> 
> I have everything crossed that baby is a slow starter or that the Dr just missed them since bean might be tiny.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you navy, I am sorry for your loss too. Yes, I did ask her it was measuring 1.5cm (I found on web which means 6weeks). I don't know my HCG levels because they don't do blood here earlier and I am planning to ask if she would do it next week. If I insist she might.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so from your (assuming) LMP you're 7+1? Now ONE week can be normal, due to variants like Oing a day late, implanting at 12DPO versus 6DPO and the like. I'm honestly very shocked they didn't do a quant. Here those are mandatory and you have to have 2 at minimum.Click to expand...

I just want to add to what Navy said, from LMP I should've been 8 weeks but I am actually 7 w 1 day. So almost a whole week behind but I always o late so I knew it was correct. I would definitely insist on a quant, they are mandatory at my OBs office as well!


----------



## ksierra44

TOday was the day AF was due. Although i got my BFP a week ago im glad to finally say i'm late! Is that silly? All of my losses have been later soi can't celebrate yet (maybe by 24 weeks i can)... this is going to be a long 36 weeks. ( i hope!)


----------



## shellgirl

AdriansMama said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> OMG Sammy! We are pregnant again together!!!!
> 
> Omg!!! Lol that's awesome :) how are you doing ? Is there a Facebook group yet for April babies ?Click to expand...

Nobody posted about it. I thought about starting one, but didn't manage to actually do it :haha:


----------



## shellgirl

ksierra44 said:


> TOday was the day AF was due. Although i got my BFP a week ago im glad to finally say i'm late! Is that silly? All of my losses have been later soi can't celebrate yet (maybe by 24 weeks i can)... this is going to be a long 36 weeks. ( i hope!)

Not silly at all!!! I think we all celebrated when we were officially late!


----------



## Kuji

shellgirl said:


> ksierra44 said:
> 
> 
> TOday was the day AF was due. Although i got my BFP a week ago im glad to finally say i'm late! Is that silly? All of my losses have been later soi can't celebrate yet (maybe by 24 weeks i can)... this is going to be a long 36 weeks. ( i hope!)
> 
> Not silly at all!!! I think we all celebrated when we were officially late!Click to expand...

:haha: I know I was happy when I was late!


----------



## AdriansMama

shellgirl said:


> AdriansMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> OMG Sammy! We are pregnant again together!!!!
> 
> Omg!!! Lol that's awesome :) how are you doing ? Is there a Facebook group yet for April babies ?Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody posted about it. I thought about starting one, but didn't manage to actually do it :haha:Click to expand...

I would love to have another Facebook group ! If you decide to do it let me know :)


----------



## Kuji

Anyone else dealing with a bad case of insomnia? :( I'll be super exhausted, try to sleep and it just doesn't happen. Or I'll be half asleep, or at least not in a deep sleep, for about an hour or two and then be wide awake... 

I have managed to properly sleep sometimes but it hasn't been for a whole normal length (Normally I sleep between 8-10 hours at a time)


----------



## shellgirl

Kuji said:


> Anyone else dealing with a bad case of insomnia? :( I'll be super exhausted, try to sleep and it just doesn't happen. Or I'll be half asleep, or at least not in a deep sleep, for about an hour or two and then be wide awake...
> 
> I have managed to properly sleep sometimes but it hasn't been for a whole normal length (Normally I sleep between 8-10 hours at a time)

It's awful! What happens with me is I'll fall asleep and then wake up at 1 or 2 in the morning and not be able to fall back asleep for several hours. It's so exhausting!


----------



## Kuji

shellgirl said:


> Kuji said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else dealing with a bad case of insomnia? :( I'll be super exhausted, try to sleep and it just doesn't happen. Or I'll be half asleep, or at least not in a deep sleep, for about an hour or two and then be wide awake...
> 
> I have managed to properly sleep sometimes but it hasn't been for a whole normal length (Normally I sleep between 8-10 hours at a time)
> 
> It's awful! What happens with me is I'll fall asleep and then wake up at 1 or 2 in the morning and not be able to fall back asleep for several hours. It's so exhausting!Click to expand...

Oh yup, I can relate to this so much! At least I know I'm not alone. I'm so exhausted right now and it's midnight, but sleep is just not going to happen right now.


----------



## Sophie2015

Kuji said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksierra44 said:
> 
> 
> TOday was the day AF was due. Although i got my BFP a week ago im glad to finally say i'm late! Is that silly? All of my losses have been later soi can't celebrate yet (maybe by 24 weeks i can)... this is going to be a long 36 weeks. ( i hope!)
> 
> Not silly at all!!! I think we all celebrated when we were officially late!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know I was happy when I was late!Click to expand...

I refused to do my first beta until I was late!! Had it scheduled for 2 days before af and rescheduled it until after af was due!!


----------



## Sophie2015

shellgirl said:


> Kuji said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else dealing with a bad case of insomnia? :( I'll be super exhausted, try to sleep and it just doesn't happen. Or I'll be half asleep, or at least not in a deep sleep, for about an hour or two and then be wide awake...
> 
> I have managed to properly sleep sometimes but it hasn't been for a whole normal length (Normally I sleep between 8-10 hours at a time)
> 
> It's awful! What happens with me is I'll fall asleep and then wake up at 1 or 2 in the morning and not be able to fall back asleep for several hours. It's so exhausting!Click to expand...

I've been doing this from the moment of my BFP. I also wake up at 1 or 2 and am wide awake for hours!!


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi Ladies! Sorry I disappeared for a bit. Nausea and fatigue make it hard to do anything but sleep or rest when I am not at work. :( 

I am 8 weeks tomorrow and today is my 30th birthday. :) Also, its a strange week because my ectopic pregnancy (had it been normal) would of been due this week. 

Major symptoms are bloat, nausea and fatigue. The nausea comes and goes though. Also my boobs are completely filled in a B cup so I grabbed a C cup bra because I know that's an eventuality that's going to happen soon lol. Other than that my sense of smell is strange right now. I can smell things like alcohol or nail polish extremely well (like its right under my nose) but not food as easily. So i seem to be sensitive to chemical smells at the moment.


----------



## Sweety21

cheerios said:


> Sweety, I'm so sorry but I have zero insights. Doc doesn't sound concern though, is that supposed to be a good sign?
> 
> I would bug the doc sooner than a week's time. I don't know if it might be possible to get an earlier appointment?




tag74 said:


> Sweety21 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks every one I really want the week to be over soon so, that I know what is happening.
> jtink and tag74 i know how hard it must have been. I am still hopeful. I even had name chosen for this baby but, who knows what the future holds.
> 
> Really holding out hope for you! I did wait an extra 2 weeks to be sure. I do believe this early...anything can happen.Click to expand...




Natasha2605 said:


> Sweety I am so sorry your scan didn't go as expected. Like others I experienced almost the same. Went for a 9 week scan in March and showed an empty sac. Rescanned a week later and nothing. My life fell apart and it hit me hard.
> 
> I truly hope you have a better outcome xxx




Sophie2015 said:


> sweety- So sorry to read about your scan. I lived this waiting nightmare twice last year with my mmc's. At this stage anything is possible though. Praying your next scan is better.

So sorry sophie For your loss. I really hope so too but, ms is not here which makes me doubt whether or Not my hcg is increasing.


----------



## Sweety21

hiphophooray said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweety21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweety21 said:
> 
> 
> My scan didn't went well.
> 
> I don't know where to start from but, at 4 weeks I went to doc to checkout everything was ok. And of course couldn't see anything. Today after 3 weeks I am exactly 7weeks along and there was just a sac. doctor couldn't see baby or heartbeat. She was very positive about everything and called me in a week which I don't know how I am going to go through. As I write this I am in tears and couldn't even think what to do. She said I might be early than I think. And I am not sure how that is possible.
> I dtd on 10th and 12th of july (cd 10nd cd 12 lmp was 1st July). After that I think I ovulated somewhere around13-15th. But, my temperatures were crazy all month. After, that we dtd directly on 18th and ff also showed based on my erratic temperatures that I ovulated on 17th which I doubt (I got the faintest of faint line on 24th). So, it seems
> totally impossible to implant an
> have bfp in just 6-7 days period.
> I am prepared for worst because I do believe in theory of survival of fittest. But, it's my heart which can't bear the reality. May be I am lucky and something will change in a week but, I have no clue why I feel doubtful about everything from start. I even mentioned miscarriage and ecoptic to my doc in my first appointment. something just doesn't feel right.
> She also said I have a clot near the sac which she said is not much of a concern. don't know why.
> Here is scan pic. Any insight, positive or negative are really appreciated. Please pray for me.
> 
> Did she say where your sac was measuring at, Sweety? I HATE to say this, I really do, but this is exactly what happened with my MMC in June. I had a scan, there was nothing at all in the sac and I was measuring 3 weeks behind and my levels were extremely low (I was supposed to be 8 weeks, I knew I was cause I knew my exact O date, but my levels were barely past 2100 which was WAY to low)
> 
> I have everything crossed that baby is a slow starter or that the Dr just missed them since bean might be tiny.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you navy, I am sorry for your loss too. Yes, I did ask her it was measuring 1.5cm (I found on web which means 6weeks). I don't know my HCG levels because they don't do blood here earlier and I am planning to ask if she would do it next week. If I insist she might.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so from your (assuming) LMP you're 7+1? Now ONE week can be normal, due to variants like Oing a day late, implanting at 12DPO versus 6DPO and the like. I'm honestly very shocked they didn't do a quant. Here those are mandatory and you have to have 2 at minimum.Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to add to what Navy said, from LMP I should've been 8 weeks but I am actually 7 w 1 day. So almost a whole week behind but I always o late so I knew it was correct. I would definitely insist on a quant, they are mandatory at my OBs office as well!Click to expand...

Thank you both of you. I will definitely insist on doing the blood. Navy, you are right I am 7.1week today.Here i think they do blood around 8-12weeks I really don't remember when did she tested last time with my dd. Here in Japan we don't get prenatal or folic acid etc unless we are deficient. 

Anyway, only thing I can do now wait till wednesday morning. My hubby is insisting me to go on satutrday which I doubt will do any good. So, waiting till Wednesday is best for me I think.


----------



## Sweety21

Welcome all the new ladies. 

And thank you everyone for your prayers and wellwishes. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Progression &#128519;

2nd beta tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-19 19.26.23.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sophie2015

mommyof2peas said:


> Progression &#128519;
> 
> 2nd beta tomorrow

Great progression!! GL tomorrow. Judging by that pink line you'll be fine.


----------



## Kuji

Should I be worried that my own 2 day progression was not that different? It was brighter but not like mommyof2peas' :( It was just to say it was brighter.... It's making me worried and I'm wondering if I should test again tomorrow in case.

Left is 10dpo and right is 12dpo
 



Attached Files:







20150816_122526.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Sophie2015

Kuji said:


> Should I be worried that my own 2 day progression was not that different? It was brighter but not like mommyof2peas' :( It was just to say it was brighter.... It's making me worried and I'm wondering if I should test again tomorrow in case.
> 
> Left is 10dpo and right is 12dpo

No. Def not. My tests looked similar to yours and my betas were great. 328 at 14dpo with tripling 3 days later and quadrupling 4 days after that. Sometimes tests have diff amounts of dye in them too. I've already had my 1st ultrasound at 6.3 weeks and HR was good. Don't worry. 
Will you have a series of betas drawn soon?


----------



## Powell130

Kuji said:


> Should I be worried that my own 2 day progression was not that different? It was brighter but not like mommyof2peas' :( It was just to say it was brighter.... It's making me worried and I'm wondering if I should test again tomorrow in case.
> 
> Left is 10dpo and right is 12dpo

Soo many factors go into the darkness of a test! I've had a few that were lighter than previous then would darken depending on the concentration of urine


----------



## cntrygrl

Sorry I was MIA yesterday. I was one of those affected by not being able to log in. 

Welcome bookworm0901, mommyof2peas, and AdriansMama :hugs:

Congratulations to all the ladies with scans and little beans.

Sweety-- It is definitely possible to get a faint positive 6-7 days after O. I did this time around. Hoping everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## AdriansMama

I'm a little worried ... I took another test this morning with FMU and it came out lighter than my test yesterday afternoon on only a 4 hour hold :(


----------



## shellgirl

AdriansMama said:


> I'm a little worried ... I took another test this morning with FMU and it came out lighter than my test yesterday afternoon on only a 4 hour hold :(

I know that can be concerning, but fmu is not always the best even though that seems to be the standard. The day I got my bfp, it was barely visible with fmu. I took another test that day after a 3 hour hold and it was much darker. Can you go in and get a beta to put your mind at ease?


----------



## shellgirl

Great progression Momof2! And try not to worry Kuji. Like Powell said, there's a lot of factors that go into the darkness of tests. Yours is still darker too. When I was still testing, I had days where it looked like a huge difference in 24 hours and days where it didn't look like much in 48. It was all over the place and my betas were very good.


----------



## AdriansMama

In going to do a hold and and try again this afternoon maybe my body is just odd lol I'm super nauseous this morning so as crappy as that is I suppose it's a good sign


----------



## shellgirl

I bet it will be darker this afternoon. Fx'ed for you!


----------



## Sweety21

cntrygrl said:


> Sorry I was MIA yesterday. I was one of those affected by not being able to log in.
> 
> Welcome bookworm0901, mommyof2peas, and AdriansMama :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations to all the ladies with scans and little beans.
> 
> Sweety-- It is definitely possible to get a faint positive 6-7 days after O. I did this time around. Hoping everything is okay :hugs:

OMG! really? That gives me a great hope cntrygal. I didn't have dark bfp till very late but, just put it on my test since it was clearblue. I&#12288;really hope that is the case and I just Oved later than I think. Thank you so much for hope.


----------



## LikeTheStars

Sweety, so sorry you're having to go through this nervewracking wait-and-see! I hope you get some good news at your next scan.

I'm getting super nervous for my first scan tomorrow. I don't have any particular reason to but each time there's some sort of test to see how things are going I just get nervous that I'm going to get bad news. With TTC for so long I think I just assume that a few weeks of pregnancy is all I'm going to get to enjoy and then it'll all fall apart. And of course there's no way of knowing until tomorrow at 11:30. I don't know how you ladies do it, waiting till 10 or 12 weeks to scan! Y'all are braver than I am!

I'm starting to think the sneezing all the time is an early reaction to fall allergens - I really don't want to start taking my antihistamine yet because it makes me groggy in the morning, but I may have to - last night I had headcold symptoms and I don't want that either!


----------



## samae23

Bee Bee said:


> Hi Ladies! Sorry I disappeared for a bit. Nausea and fatigue make it hard to do anything but sleep or rest when I am not at work. :(
> 
> I am 8 weeks tomorrow and today is my 30th birthday. :) Also, its a strange week because my ectopic pregnancy (had it been normal) would of been due this week.
> 
> Major symptoms are bloat, nausea and fatigue. The nausea comes and goes though. Also my boobs are completely filled in a B cup so I grabbed a C cup bra because I know that's an eventuality that's going to happen soon lol. Other than that my sense of smell is strange right now. I can smell things like alcohol or nail polish extremely well (like its right under my nose) but not food as easily. So i seem to be sensitive to chemical smells at the moment.

Happy birthday!!!! :happydance: that would be very strange to think about the baby that was supposed to be due this week...:( but at least now you have another little bean growing inside you! I am also 8 weeks tomorrow! And I totally agree about nausea and fatigue making it hard to do much. I'm the opposite of you, I smell foods and most of them make me nauseous, even some of my favorite foods! 


Sweety I hope everything ends up being ok, i think it very well can be. I had an US at 6 weeks because I had some spotting, and they couldn't see anything. We will see tomorrow at 8 weeks what they see!


----------



## mommyof2peas

jtink28 said:


> First scan is Friday. So far away lol!




Kuji said:


> Should I be worried that my own 2 day progression was not that different? It was brighter but not like mommyof2peas' :( It was just to say it was brighter.... It's making me worried and I'm wondering if I should test again tomorrow in case.
> 
> Left is 10dpo and right is 12dpo

Don't be scared! Like the other ladies said the tests are all different. Also I never use FMU. I find that I get my best results in the afternoon. I think my tests are so different because I just caught my HCG with the first test. I had gotten a bfp with a IC and then ran out to get frer. SO there wasn't a whole lot of hold time. Then with 12 dpo it was later in the afternoon with more hold. 



AdriansMama said:


> I'm a little worried ... I took another test this morning with FMU and it came out lighter than my test yesterday afternoon on only a 4 hour hold :(




AdriansMama said:


> In going to do a hold and and try again this afternoon maybe my body is just odd lol I'm super nauseous this morning so as crappy as that is I suppose it's a good sign

Don't be worried! Progression is progression! I find that afternoon testing gives me the best lines. 

I've been on clomid since my MMC in Nov. I took the last two months off because I was tired of the side effects. So this is a natural cycle. Although its entirely possible that I still have some of the clomid in my system. :shrug:


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Morning sickness achievement level: unlocked!

Yay? LOL.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I HATE MS, but I kinda wish I had some. lol so yes yay! 

I have nothing yet. Even though my test look good. No MS, not tender breast, nothing. Its kind of worrisome to me. So 6ish weeks couldnt come fast enough for me!


----------



## AdriansMama

shellgirl said:


> I bet it will be darker this afternoon. Fx'ed for you!




You were right !!


----------



## shellgirl

AdriansMama said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> I bet it will be darker this afternoon. Fx'ed for you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 890597
> 
> 
> You were right !!Click to expand...

Woo-hoo! FMU can suck it sometimes!


----------



## AdriansMama

Yeah I thought it was supposed to be the best ! So much for that lol


----------



## KozmikKitten

With this pregnancy I had better afternoon tests than morning for the first 4-5 days. I hope they keep getting darker for you!


----------



## mommyof2peas

whoop whoop, 13 dpo . Exactly 4 weeks. 

It was funny the first test I took, took forever to even come up pregnant. Then a couple more minutes for the weeks. This one came up pregnant right away, then I had to wait a while for the weeks.
 



Attached Files:







2-3.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## little_miss

Got my doppler today me and the oh where having a mess around with it and picked up 3 heartbeats one at 87 another at 130 odd both mine from what I hear and the last was 167 :D that has to be baby's heartbeat surly what do u ladies think ?


----------



## cntrygrl

I would say the 167 is the babies heart rate. Yay for being able to pick up! I've tried a couple of times with no luck so far.


----------



## little_miss

It wasn't easy to find lol I am a few days ahead of u so I'm sure u will find it soon :D I'm shocked I found it to be honest lol


----------



## Vicky_92

Hey ladies according to my last period I'm 5 weeks and three days. But I'm having no symptoms apart from a BFP. Should I be worried? Thanks


----------



## little_miss

Vicky_92 said:


> Hey ladies according to my last period I'm 5 weeks and three days. But I'm having no symptoms apart from a BFP. Should I be worried? Thanks

No need to worry everyone gets symptoms at different time plus some people get it worse then others :) 
My last pregnancy I was sick from day one this time iv only been sick twice and I'm 8 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## salamander91

https://s17.postimg.org/h7ur3wk4f/received_10155866401230562.jpg

7 week scan measuring 6+5 :)


----------



## little_miss

Nice scan pic salamander :D


----------



## Vicky_92

little_miss said:


> Vicky_92 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies according to my last period I'm 5 weeks and three days. But I'm having no symptoms apart from a BFP. Should I be worried? Thanks
> 
> No need to worry everyone gets symptoms at different time plus some people get it worse then others :)
> My last pregnancy I was sick from day one this time iv only been sick twice and I'm 8 weeks tomorrow :)Click to expand...

I have a seven year old son. And had no symptoms either with him, although I was very young when I had him and I thought that was why. Thank you for the reply, feel like I'm not even pregnant lol


----------



## Vicky_92

Aww beautiful scan. Congratulations.


----------



## shellgirl

Great scan Salamander! 

No symptoms is fine Vicky. Some ladies are just blessed that way!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Love the picture Salamander!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Ive been having cramping all day today and it has me worried! I hadnt had any cramps for a couple of weeks now and I feel like its a bad sign that they're back. My scan next week can't come soon enough.


----------



## mommyof2peas

New betas in
150!

Results:

2 Day change = 316.7 % increase.
2 Day change = 316.7 % increase.
Doubling time =1 days or 23.31 hours


----------



## cntrygrl

Mommyof2peas-- I thought your ID looked familiar. You were in the Octoberbumpkin group. So sorry about your two losses.


----------



## shellgirl

mommyof2peas said:


> New betas in
> 150!
> 
> Results:
> 
> 2 Day change = 316.7 % increase.
> 2 Day change = 316.7 % increase.
> Doubling time =1 days or 23.31 hours

Fantastic numbers!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

cntrygrl said:


> Mommyof2peas-- I thought your ID looked familiar. You were in the Octoberbumpkin group. So sorry about your two losses.

I was! I sure hope this one is my sticky rainbow. We have been trying for so long. These betas are promising. Ill go back on Saturday to get a 3rd beta. Then they can estimate when I'll hit 2500 so that I can get a early ultrasound. Its the one nice thing about all this mess. All the extra care I get. :D 

Right now my mantra is " Today I am pregnant, I will sit back and enjoy it"


----------



## Sweety21

Beautiful scan salamander.


----------



## busybee98

Sorry I've been Mia for awhile. Yay for the good scans and sorry for people having problems. Hugs.
afm My first appointment and US is on tuesday. So excited and nervous for it!


----------



## beneathmywing

busybee98 said:


> Sorry I've been Mia for awhile. Yay for the good scans and sorry for people having problems. Hugs.
> afm My first appointment and US is on tuesday. So excited and nervous for it!


My first scan is Tuesday as well! How far along will you be?


----------



## Chloe597

Hi Ladies! I am due sometime in April, although my periods are not regular so i'm not sure the exact due date yet. Got my BFP on Monday! But I don't see a Dr for another month :( Do any of your feel pregnant? Its my second, and my stomach feels hard almost, but only when i lay down. Could my uterus already be hard and noticeable to me? Other than that, i have no symptoms. my test was on the lighter side, but i took it 3 days in a row, and its been a BFP each time. Can't help but still be nervous about it all, however. Congrats to you all! I will read back through this thread soon! hope to enjoy our pregnancy journey together!


----------



## shellgirl

Welcome Chloe and congrats on your BFP!


----------



## busybee98

beneathmywing said:


> busybee98 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been Mia for awhile. Yay for the good scans and sorry for people having problems. Hugs.
> afm My first appointment and US is on tuesday. So excited and nervous for it!
> 
> 
> My first scan is Tuesday as well! How far along will you be?Click to expand...

I will be 8w1d based on opks but 8 w 6d based on lmp guessing 8w1d is more accurate because that what happened with dd. U?


----------



## Sweety21

Welcome all new gals!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome to the newbies!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Only one more week until my ultrasound. I'm terrified they aren't gonna see the right growth. I'm already a week behind and my levels were taking 80 hours to double. They saw a yolk last time but that was it. I'm freaking out realizing that its only a short week away but at the same time its so far to not have any answers.


----------



## jtink28

Scan today for me. Nervous!


----------



## shellgirl

I'm sorry it's so scary Navy. I'm really praying you will get good news next week.

Good luck at your scan today Jtink! Can't wait to see your bean!


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome Chloe :hugs:

My scan is next Tuesday too busybee and beneathmywing.


----------



## bookworm0901

First beta draw # is 188 at 4 weeks 3 days.....waiting on the 2nd number....


----------



## Powell130

:happydance: got 3+ on a Clear Blue this morning! I planned on saving it until Sunday but needed to POAS :happydance:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Awesome Powell - we are close in dates. I took one Wed afternoon at got 2-3. I will be buying more this weekend. Hopefully I see that 3+ soon! 
(I know they are dreadful at being correct, but I just cant help it!)


----------



## Powell130

Good luck!! I was expecting 2-3 but hoping for 3+ 

Totally did a happy dance in the kitchen while putting up groceries bahahaha


----------



## Sweety21

NavyLadybug said:


> Only one more week until my ultrasound. I'm terrified they aren't gonna see the right growth. I'm already a week behind and my levels were taking 80 hours to double. They saw a yolk last time but that was it. I'm freaking out realizing that its only a short week away but at the same time its so far to not have any answers.

Iknow how it feels navy. Mine is on Wednesday. Good luck. Hopefully everybody will turn out well for both of us.


----------



## Kuji

Once I have extra cash, I need to get a new digital :) I'd love to see the 3+ mark myself!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Chloe597 said:


> Hi Ladies! I am due sometime in April, although my periods are not regular so i'm not sure the exact due date yet. Got my BFP on Monday! But I don't see a Dr for another month :( Do any of your feel pregnant? Its my second, and my stomach feels hard almost, but only when i lay down. Could my uterus already be hard and noticeable to me? Other than that, i have no symptoms. my test was on the lighter side, but i took it 3 days in a row, and its been a BFP each time. Can't help but still be nervous about it all, however. Congrats to you all! I will read back through this thread soon! hope to enjoy our pregnancy journey together!

Welcome! I wouldnt be too worried about not feeling anything yet. There are a lot of us early on who don't feel much. Mine don't normally kick in until 6 weeks. Then Im praying for 14 weeks to get there lol



jtink28 said:


> Scan today for me. Nervous!

Good luck! Im sure it will be great. 



bookworm0901 said:


> First beta draw # is 188 at 4 weeks 3 days.....waiting on the 2nd number....

Great number. The important thing is that it's doubling. Cant wait to hear the second number. 



Powell130 said:


> :happydance: got 3+ on a Clear Blue this morning! I planned on saving it until Sunday but needed to POAS :happydance:

Thats AMAZING! I have mine set to take it 20 DPO. I should be exactly 5 weeks then.


----------



## jtink28

Scan went fine. No pictures because of my dang tilted uterus - the RE said I was one if the hardest people to scan he's seen in a long time! Baby has a good heartbeat and measures exactly 7+0. I'll get another scan next week with the best machines and then I'll go to my regular OB. Eek! Relieved! According to Ramzi, this one is a girl!


----------



## NDTaber9211

jtink28 said:


> Scan went fine. No pictures because of my dang tilted uterus - the RE said I was one if the hardest people to scan he's seen in a long time! Baby has a good heartbeat and measures exactly 7+0. I'll get another scan next week with the best machines and then I'll go to my regular OB. Eek! Relieved! According to Ramzi, this one is a girl!

Yay for heartbeat! Good luck next week.


----------



## No Doubt

So glad of all the good news about scans and betas!

Navy, sorry it's so stressful hun. Still hoping for good news on your next scan.

As for me, I've been exhausted and my back is killing me. I didn't even go workout today and I called off. I can barely pick up my daughter cause of my back pain. I slept last night from 6:30 to 6 this morning, only woke about 8:30 to put they kids in bed. Then I slept on the couch today from around 9-12. I'm up now, but don't know for how long, lol. Luckily the morning sickness is gone. Kids are at daycare so I have a little time, but then it's just me with them this evening as hubbs works tonight.


----------



## shellgirl

That's great your scan went so well Jtink! Hooray!

No Doubt, I'm so jealous you can sleep through the night without waking up to pee. I have to pee 2-3 times a night and it sucks trying to get back to sleep.


----------



## KozmikKitten

jtink - I'm so happy to hear your scan went well! :)


----------



## No Doubt

Lol shell. The first week seemed to be that way and I usually do wake once. I think last night cause I slept so long in the evening and didn't drink anything that's why I didn't have to go. I usually have to wake up for my daughter to feed her, but I think even last night she was feeling like me, lol.


----------



## jtink28

the RE about gave me a heart attack today. as he was measuring, he said, "well, the baby is measuring a little small...." and i almost started crying. he then said something about 8 weeks, to which my husband blurted out, "but she's only 7 weeks just today!!" to which the RE said that ok, then, all looks fine, the nurse told him i was 8 weeks today. whew! baby measured exactly 7, so right on with my dates. i almost had a meltdown lol!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Guys, I got my doppler in and I THINK I found beans heartbeat!! I tested mine first so that I had a control range and it was in the 90s, so I started pushing around on my belly and after about 15 mins for only about 5 secs I got a register of 132-135 before it disappeared. According to my Drs I'm 6+2 so its POSSIBLE to hear a HB but according to my O date I'm 7+2 which I know would have a heartbeat. What do you think ladies? I'm obviously not 100% positive thats what it was, but I'm really hoping it was!


----------



## samae23

Everything looked good at my US!!! Ended up having to do a transvaginal to see better, but heartbeat was 176 and measuring exactly at 8 weeks! Sooo happy and relieved!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







rps20150821_142655.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 9









rps20150821_142756.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Powell130

That's probably what it was Navy! We first heard our sons heartbeat at 6w4d and it was a little lower than the usual 160s-180s it was a little later on!


----------



## jtink28

yay for good scans! great news!


----------



## samae23

Oh Navy that's do exciting!!! I'm glad you heard a heartbeat!!!


----------



## salamander91

Yay for great scans jtink and samae! 

So exciting navy! xx


----------



## No Doubt

Great news about the scans!

I'd never heard of finding a heartbeat that early, with a Doppler I mean, but yay Navy! Hopefully that gives you a little peace of mind. Maybe it'll be easier to find in the next few days and last a bit longer for you!

Everyone is talking about scans and heartbeats on dopplers. I want to try mine now, lol.


----------



## hal423

Hi ladies!! I know I'm way late to the party but do you mind if I join? I got my (faint) BFP at 9dpo, am 14dpo today and officially 1 day late. My lines are getting much darker so I'm cautiously optimistic that this one sticks.

My EDD according to O day is 4/29, but I'll end up having a c section again so it'll be the week before.

I'm excited to meet all of you and go through this crazy journey together :)


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Powell130

:wave: Hal!!! So glad you're here


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Great scans jtink and samae!! Also exciting find Navy! I hope this helps you through the next week.


----------



## shellgirl

Awww! Love your gummy bear scan Samae! I think they're so cute at that stage. I'm excited to see mine on Tuesday. That's awesome you found a heartbeat that early Navy! I tried to find it this morning, but gave up after 2 minutes :haha: I'll try this weekend when I'm not rushing to get ready. 

Welcome Hal!


----------



## hal423

Thanks for the welcome y'all! So jealous of all the scan pictures and soon to be scans! My dr won't see me until 9/18 - whole lot of freaking out going to be happening before then!

How many of you ladies are finding out and who is staying team yellow? I would love to be surprised but I don't think I can hold out. I'm so used to having a girl that if it's a boy, I will need time to mentally prepare!


----------



## NavyLadybug

So I tried my doppler again, twice (after a 20 mins search) I found a beat that registered 135+ before losing it and having to "chase" after it, which very much reminded me of my Dr doing the same with my son at about 7/8 weeks in his office. He was about to give up when he finally found it with DS. I got a few other beats registered but I know they were mine as they were in the 90s and correlated with the beat I felt in my chest. So I'm wanting to be hopeful that I did find beans HB but I'm still scared that it's not.


----------



## Powell130

If you had to chase it then it had to be bubs! What else could be in there with a beating heart moving around?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think it was the little bean. Fx for you Navy.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Maybe an alien, Powell? LOL Jk though they do sometimes look like itty bitty aliens in there LOL


----------



## Powell130

Lmao! They really do look like aliens until they hit the gummy bear stage


----------



## Sweety21

jtink and samae, yay! for your scans.

Navy, what a good news.

Welcome new ladies.

Afm, I have been having very bad spells of nausea and dizzyness. Don't know what to think. I am on bed from morning because I feel so weak. Thanks God it's saturday here so my hub is looking after my dd.


----------



## MeeOhMya

Hi. Can I join? Tested today and got a faint positive. Will be testing again tomorrow morning to confirm! But edd according to FF is 4/28/16 :) H&H 9 months to you all!


----------



## Sweety21

MeeOhMya said:


> Hi. Can I join? Tested today and got a faint positive. Will be testing again tomorrow morning to confirm! But edd according to FF is 4/28/16 :) H&H 9 months to you all!

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## Kuji

Welcome MeeOhMya! :D


----------



## purelygemini

Here's my scan pic from Tuesday! They put my edd at 4/6 instead of the 4/4 that I have it at but I'll wait to change my numbers until I get another scan. It's so cute, you can see the head on the left hand side and even see the little feet nubs on the right hand side!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## AdriansMama

So stupid question lol how do I get the "April raindrops " picture on my signature ? It's not working for me lol


----------



## shellgirl

Sorry to hear you're so dizzy Sweety. That's good that dh is there to help with dd today.

Welcome Meohmya! You edd is my hubby's bday!

Love your scan pic Gemini! So cute you can already start to see head and limbs.

Adriansmama, on the first page of the thread, there's the links that you can copy straight to your signature.


----------



## Kuji

AdriansMama, the forum codes can also be found on page 6 :)


----------



## salamander91

I love you can see the arm and leg buds already Gemini. I can't even tell which way up mine was lol xx


----------



## hal423

Gemini - great scan pic! Congrats!

Hi meohmya! We are only one day apart :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Gorgeous scan Gemini :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I should be around 6+6 when I go in for my scan. Is that far enough along to see a heart beat?


----------



## jtink28

taber, you should most likely see a heartbeat for sure if your dates are correct!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Thanks for the welcomes ladies! Excited to be here :) 

Cute scan Gemini. Can't wait to see more scan pics!


----------



## beneathmywing

MeeOhMya said:


> Thanks for the welcomes ladies! Excited to be here :)
> 
> Cute scan Gemini. Can't wait to see more scan pics!

Welcome


----------



## rachybaby85

Hi to all the newbies! 
I'm suffering at the mo with tonsillitis &#128542; feel horrific and can't eat. Rubbish!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Hope you feel better, Rachy!


Six weeks today! Anyone else have achy hips? My muscles in my hips seem to ache and been feeling random twisting feeling in my right hip.


----------



## Kuji

I got the results for my Thyroid blood tests today. Apparently I'm borderline, almost at a thyroid issue. I was supposed to get more tests in 6 months but I told the doctor I was pregnant. He looked at me in shock. Apparently he didn't expect me to be pregnant and said that it's usually so hard for people with thyroid issues to be pregnant. So now I have to go in 6 weeks instead to get my next blood test.

I guess I couldn't help but be very happy to be pregnant right now despite the odds! I worked so hard for this baby and I really hope it sticks through!


----------



## No Doubt

Kuji, I have an underactive thyroid and it did take us two years to conceive our first, though I blame it on the birth control I was on prior to us trying. The second and third one came easily which is why I dint think it's thyroid related. I do take meds to regulate my levels and they test me in the beginning and then once a trimester. As long as you're monitored and do as you should toot should be ok.


----------



## Kuji

Thanks, No doubt, it's good to hear :) I have an underactive one as well. It's 4.something so it's really borderline. The doctor will be monitoring me every 6 weeks it seems which is fine with me. If it were to get worse, I'd like to know! 
So far he's not prescribing medicine although if it gets worse, there's no doubt I'll need some.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Kuji said:


> I got the results for my Thyroid blood tests today. Apparently I'm borderline, almost at a thyroid issue. I was supposed to get more tests in 6 months but I told the doctor I was pregnant. He looked at me in shock. Apparently he didn't expect me to be pregnant and said that it's usually so hard for people with thyroid issues to be pregnant. So now I have to go in 6 weeks instead to get my next blood test.
> 
> I guess I couldn't help but be very happy to be pregnant right now despite the odds! I worked so hard for this baby and I really hope it sticks through!

With my last MMC when we checked my lvls they were 4.9. We didnt find any other issues so I wonder if thats why I lost him? I had test done after and my lvls came back down to mid 2's . I have a new doc. My old one went off to d administrative stuff. So Im going to ask her to check my lvls again while pregnant just to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## babymonkey18

Sorry I don't post often but I try to stay updated on everyone's posts as best as I can. 

Welcome new mommies! I love seeing the little bean pics. Prayers are going out for all in the thread. Still a long road ahead for everyone, hehe.

Doing pretty well here. Peeing 50,000 (accurate) times at night, wanting to eat everything all the time. Haven't made my appointment yet. Still figuring out new insurance.


----------



## Powell130

babymonkey18 said:


> Sorry I don't post often but I try to stay updated on everyone's posts as best as I can.
> 
> Welcome new mommies! I love seeing the little bean pics. Prayers are going out for all in the thread. Still a long road ahead for everyone, hehe.
> 
> Doing pretty well here. Peeing 50,000 (accurate) times at night, wanting to eat everything all the time. Haven't made my appointment yet. Still figuring out new insurance.

Sounds just like me haha peeing a lot, eating everything in sight

Haven't made my appt yet either because of insurance lol


----------



## heychrissie

Hi all, haven't read back too far yet - cautiously joining you all, got my bfp last Wednesday. Not sure what else to say yet! Hope everyone is well &#128512;

ETA based on my LMP my due date will be 23/04/16 but that may change!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome to the new ladies!

My sickness has Gone to happening at night. Last night I lay in bed for hours feeling sick and it's happening again now it feels like...Blah. I also want to eat everything. Last night as I lay in bed feeling sick I told my hubbs I wanted chili cheese dogs, chili cheese fries, chicken Alfredo, pizza, lasagna and a banana split blizzard from DQ, lol. He told me to wait til I felt better, lol. Tomorrow we're going to a chicken and waffles brunch. They are so good! And it comes with corn bread, greens and mac and cheese! Yum! I'm so excited, lol!


----------



## mommy2be1986

Hi All, 
I also cautiously got my BFP on 8/18 in the morning and retested at work and it was a definite positive. We have been trying for 12 months and his was our first month of Clomid. I had my HCG levels drawn on Tuesday at 12:00 and it was 119 which was 13 dpo! I did another HCG level test at 10:00am on Thursday and it was 221 which was on 15 dpo. So it didn't quite double so I am very very cautiously waiting the results of my 3rd hcg draw today. I am very nervous and don't want to even consider myself pregnant yet as the nurse said my numbers were very close but that they really like them to double every 48 hours. Fingers crossed! Good luck to all the new mommies to be! Hope all are feeling well. I am exhausted!!!!!


----------



## MeeOhMya

I had a chili cheeseburger today for lunch!! So good lol. I have been feeling sick already which seems kind of early. And yes -- peeing all the time. I barely leave the bathroom before I have to pee again!


----------



## purelygemini

Anyone else struggling with extreme fatigue?? I'm struggling with working my normal 55-60 hours a week. Gonna let both jobs go soon. The nausea is off and on now, still don't have much of an appetite. But I am starting to get the sudden and instant random cravings, I have to satisfy it right away or else the feeling will pass and food will sound gross lol!!

The constant peeing has started to let up though!


----------



## beneathmywing

purelygemini said:


> Anyone else struggling with extreme fatigue?? I'm struggling with working my normal 55-60 hours a week. Gonna let both jobs go soon. The nausea is off and on now, still don't have much of an appetite. But I am starting to get the sudden and instant random cravings, I have to satisfy it right away or else the feeling will pass and food will sound gross lol!!
> 
> The constant peeing has started to let up though!


Yes!! SOOO tired all the damn time!


----------



## busybee98

Hi everyone. Welcome to all the new ladies and Yay for the scans. AFM ugh feeling so nauseous since yesterday so drinking lemon mint water which sorta helps. Any other suggestions? It's especially bad in the evening. No vomiting yet so Fx'ed that slays away how is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Powell130

Get some sea bands!! They're for sea sickness but ive heard they work great for morning sickness


----------



## babymonkey18

purelygemini said:


> Anyone else struggling with extreme fatigue?? I'm struggling with working my normal 55-60 hours a week. Gonna let both jobs go soon. The nausea is off and on now, still don't have much of an appetite. But I am starting to get the sudden and instant random cravings, I have to satisfy it right away or else the feeling will pass and food will sound gross lol!!
> 
> The constant peeing has started to let up though!


I was super tired all of week 5, could hardly function. Been better the past couple days, but I'm not counting on that feeling lasting! I'm not sure how long I was exhausted with my first pregnancy but I remember packing a huge blanket in my car and taking naps in the parking garage at work in the winter on my break LOL . Then I'd pass out every night at like 8pm. If only I had that luxury with a toddler around! ;)


----------



## Sweety21

purelygemini said:


> Anyone else struggling with extreme fatigue?? I'm struggling with working my normal 55-60 hours a week. Gonna let both jobs go soon. The nausea is off and on now, still don't have much of an appetite. But I am starting to get the sudden and instant random cravings, I have to satisfy it right away or else the feeling will pass and food will sound gross lol!!
> 
> The constant peeing has started to let up though!

I am. But, with toddler around don't&#12288;have luxury to have those long naps.
Was dead tired last pregnancy too. I use to come home from work like at 7pm and go to bed directly. Then, hubby use to bring us some food and wake me up around 9 for dinner. I really dread if same intensity fatigue hits me it would be difficult to get through day.


----------



## Bee Bee

So happy to see all the scan pics! Navy, I hop yours goes well, I am rooting for you!

I got my 8 week done on Friday at 8+1. Baby measured 7+6, heartbeat was 156 and doc thinks placenta is in a good place. I am getting another scan done on Sept 4, at 10 weeks. Then theyll scan me again at 12 and then my RE will be done with me. I found a midwife this week that I liked so my first appointment with her is Sept 10. 

I got some cute stickers for bump pics and they start at 8 weeks so I took one tonight! Also, I am an artist by trade, so of course I had to make it more than just a pic.  I hope to start seeing some bump pics from the rest of you ladies! (I seriously look 15 weeks in this pic lol. I am very bloated right now hahaha)

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q246/kai1985/8weeks.png


----------



## No Doubt

I've heard sour things help with ms.


----------



## AdriansMama

Happy to say that after so much worry these past few days I finally got some good lines this morning !! :happydance:


----------



## hal423

Yay Adriansmama! Those lines look great!

Adorable picture BeeBee!

Does anyone else get nauseous around lunch time? I am still only like a minute pregnant and this didn't happen at all with my first - but for the past 4 days around lunch time, I've gotten really bad hunger pains, I'll eat lunch and immediately have a stomach ache and then about an hour later I get really hot, start sweating and have to throw up. With DD, I was only nauseous at night and that didn't even start until about 6 weeks. It's awful because it happens at work and not while I'm at home.


----------



## Powell130

No Doubt said:


> I've heard sour things help with ms.

Pickle juice!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Cute pic Bee Bee! And happy birthday! It was my brother's birthday yesterday too

Those are great lines adriansmama! 

And Hal I'm with you! I have hunger pains all the time and feeling nauseous if I don't eat. Then feel sick after I eat! It's a lose lose. And yes I've been really hot. Seems early to have symptoms but they are definitely here! I didn't get them this early with my other pregnancies. Hope it passes for us soon


----------



## Powell130

AdriansMama said:


> View attachment 891127
> 
> Happy to say that after so much worry these past few days I finally got some good lines this morning !! :happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## AdriansMama

I feel so much more optimistic now !! I was so worried there. Thanks ladies making me feel better


----------



## Kuji

I took more tests two or three days ago to see if my lines got darker (although forgot to post them :haha:) I'm happy to say that I loved how bright they looked! 

Unfortunately one of the tests is a blue test but it's all I had and at least I already know and confirmed I'm pregnant so it's 100% not a false positive in this case :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20150821_125003.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 6









20150821_125018.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4









20150821_125041.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## emma4g63

hi everyone can i join...

i got my bfp finally 2 weeks late nearly friday and took a digi yest 1-2 weeks and another frer this morning!!

doc drew bloods for hcg and other infertilty tests last monday and tested postive friday...i ring tommorow for results lol so will have to tell doc about bfp !!

hopign she will re draw bloods and check all is ok!

praying for a sticky baby after so much loss XXX

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150823_062935_zpsm3g1sqjb_edit_1440316535177_zpsl3gbxbli.jpg


----------



## hal423

Congrats emma and welcome!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I get the feeling this baby is a boy. Idk why, but I just feel boy. I'm also buying stuff like crazy (unisex of course) and I didn't do that with my MMC in June even though I didn't think it would end that way. But now that I am scared that'll happen I can't control myself, whats up with that LOL


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats Emma!

Navy I think this one is a boy too. I'm exhausted and have ms like I did with my son. Time will tell!


----------



## jtink28

I think this one is a girl. I just feel it. This time I am super sick, and just feel totally opposite of my pregnancy with my son. I feel like poo all day with this one. Felt amazing with my son!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Congrats Emma! That's a solid line. 

I hope this one is a boy [-o&lt;


----------



## Powell130

Im 99% sure this is another boy. I had the same feeling with our son.


----------



## Bee Bee

I want mine to be a girl but I keep calling it a he without thinking, so I dont know ...


----------



## NavyLadybug

Same BeeBee though I want a boy so maybe that's why I keep saying He/Him LOL My husband always corrects me and says, "Him/Her" or "He/She" haha


----------



## Kuji

I'm already sure I have a girl. I have a good feeling. I'm already calling it a her/she xD And then I have friends reminding me it could be a boy. I guess we'll see!


----------



## mommyof2peas

:wave: Hiya Emma!! Glad you could join us!

I have a feeling this is a girl too. Last time I kept saying girl but feeling boy. I have 2 of each though so this will be out tie breaker.


----------



## purelygemini

I've felt like this a boy since the beginning. And my face is clear (normally have crappy skin that breaks out) and I'm not super sick so both those things back up my thoughts of boy, well at least according to the old wives tales!


----------



## Kuji

If I go with old wives' tales, I'd definitely be having a girl with the skin I have xD I've been breaking out like crazy! Usually my skin isn't this bad.


----------



## Sweety21

I had a feeling at start that this is girl but, because of No sickness and not so bad skin I think it's gonna be a boy.


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

I'm thinking another boy....

Would love another girl though. 1 girl amongst 3 boys just seems a little lonely!!


----------



## AdriansMama

I have my first OB appointment today !! :happydance: I will be getting the referral for my first ultrasound. What are the chances of seeing a heartbeat around 6+3-6+5?


----------



## NavyLadybug

They're usually fairly good, but some women don't see it until 8 weeks which can be normal :) I saw DS for the first time at 7+1, only a few days further than what you'll be :) And several ladies here have seen the HB between 6+2 to 6+6 :)


----------



## Oldermummy78

May I join in please in due 23rd April by lmp 

Also how do I connect the April raindrops to my siggy? Xx


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oldermummy78 said:


> May I join in please in due 23rd April by lmp
> 
> Also how do I connect the April raindrops to my siggy? Xx

On page 6 are the links so you can attach them to your siggy :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome oldermummy - we are due date buddies!


----------



## KozmikKitten

adriansmomma - I have my first ultrasound at 6+2 (Aug 31) hoping to see a HB then...I'll be sure and update.


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome oldermummy!

Another reason I think this is a boy...I'm so worried. I was like this with my son. Nothing has happened to make me think anything is wrong, but I just feel that something is off. I was exactly like this with my son and everything was fine. I was just telling a close friend/co-worker and even she said she remembers having these conversations with me and running to bathroom to check on me when I texted her. I think part of my problem is that I'm getting these headaches which I know can be normal, and I did have them with my daughter due to lack of caffeine and I think it's the same reason again. I usually get a headache just before my cycle starts and that's why is worrying me.


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome heychrissie, MeeOhMya, Hal423, mommy2be1986, emma4g63, and Oldermummuy78 :hugs:

I am so nervous for my ultrasound tomorrow! I'm still nauseous and tired. I'm worried about an ectopic or blighted ovum this is our first natural pregnancy that has made it to 8 weeks. We got pregnant in May naturally, but ended in MC.


----------



## AdriansMama

I have my first OB appointment today !! :happydance: I will be getting the referral for my first ultrasound. What are the chances of seeing a heartbeat around 6+3-6+5?


----------



## NDTaber9211

AdriansMama said:


> I have my first OB appointment today !! :happydance: I will be getting the referral for my first ultrasound. What are the chances of seeing a heartbeat around 6+3-6+5?

Good luck today! Keep us posted. I'm not really sure the chances. I've been told you can see the heartbeat between 6-8 weeks. Each pregnancy is different.


----------



## Sweety21

Good luck cntrygrl and adriansmama. Keep us uodated. I am thinking of going to scan tomorrow instead of day after tomorrow because hubby will be probably at home because of tropical storm passing by. I am scared though that waiting one day might change something? 
I was 7weeks when i went last time and couldn't see baby which was heartbreaking. So, if I go tomorrow it will be be either my pregnancy is viable or not kind of result. 
I am scared. Should I wait another day? what do you gals think?


----------



## AdriansMama

I will update for sure !! Probably won't get much accomplished today but having this appointment makes it seem more real of that makes sense lol 
How far were you when you had your first ultrasound sweety?


----------



## Sweety21

AdriansMama said:


> I will update for sure !! Probably won't get much accomplished today but having this appointment makes it seem more real of that makes sense lol
> How far were you when you had your first ultrasound sweety?

Good luck! I know, the reality hits when we actually see them on screen. 

I was exactly 7weeks (based on lmp). Just saw my dd's scan from 6weeks it looks kind of similar to her but, there is nothing to be seen in this one.


----------



## shellgirl

:hi: oldermummy! 

Adriansmama, I saw DD heartbeat at 6+4 and this one at 6+1, so I'd say you have a good chance! It is touch and go at that point though, I know a lot of doctors won't do them until after 7 weeks for that reason. 

I have my first OB appointment tomorrow and 8 week ultrasound. The two appts I had before were with my RE. Even though I've already seen the baby's heart beating, I'm still really nervous something could have happened. I really hate this worrying, it's just dreadful.


----------



## jtink28

shell, i'm the same way. i just had my 7 week ultrasound, and saw the HB, but i have another ultrasound tomorrow at the OB, and even though it's only 4 days later, i'm so anxious. i don't remember feeling this way with my DS.


----------



## MeeOhMya

Welcome oldermummy!

Good luck on your scans ladies! I'll be calling today to make my first appt. My doctor usually won't see me till about 8 weeks tho.


----------



## babymonkey18

Sweety if the difference in the days means your husband can go with you, I'd personally want my husband there for support. <3


----------



## Sweety21

babymonkey18 said:


> Sweety if the difference in the days means your husband can go with you, I'd personally want my husband there for support. <3

Yup, that is why I am trying to go tomorrow. I am prepared for good or bad but, it would certainly help to have my hubby with me.


----------



## hiphophooray

babymonkey18 said:


> Sweety if the difference in the days means your husband can go with you, I'd personally want my husband there for support. <3


I agree with Babymonkey!!
GL to everyone with upcoming scans and appts! 
Has anyone been having weird dreams? The past few nights I have been having some CRAZY dreams! Last night was the strangest of them all, my MIL had a tiny baby girl they couldn't take care of and she was really sick, so we took her as our own and nursed her back to health. She was tiny, only about 2 pounds! Yesterday's dream, my FIL drove us all off a bridge into the water to go fishing! Soo strange!


----------



## AdriansMama

All went fine . Nothing happened really lol I have an ultrasound next Friday morning bright and early !! I'll be 6 weeks 4 days .


----------



## hal423

Hi everyone!!

Good luck to everyone with upcoming scans! I can't wait to see more lil bean pics :)

Hiphop - yes! I've also been having insane dreams. Not about babies but just pure insanity about old friends and old jobs/coworkers. I wake up like WHAT was that about?!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

I took the weekend off but think I've caught up. Good luck to everyone with upcoming scans!!

Purelygemini- love the scan pic!

Bee bee- cute 8 week pic and happy belated birthday.

Sorry to all of those struggling with ms. Hopefully it is just a short stint for all of us and we will leave it behind when hitting the second tri.

I have my scan Wednesday and am pretty much terrified and a nervous wreck. It will be the moment of truth for me. Both of my losses were 7 weeks and slightly earlier so this will be a big step at 8+2. Hoping for a good outcome!


----------



## shellgirl

I really hope it goes well on Wednesday for you TTC!


----------



## JakesMummy

Evening!

Hope you don't mind another addition to the group?!

I got my BFP last saturday when I was about 5/6 days overdue, and was starting to dawn on me that I may well be pregnant!

According to my rough dates, I should be due on April 26th...5 days after my daughters birthday. Timed that well! 

This will be my 3rd child, but 6th pregnancy due to 2 MMC and a termination for medical reasons, so needless to say, we are both pretty nervous.

I did have a few hours of brown discharge which was also slightly pink. But it has now stopped, and my symptoms are sore breasts and tiredness. So I am guessing it was to do with a bowel movement or implantation perhaps?

Ill be requesting an early scan due to this, as last time my GP did offer one but i turned it down.

Sorry for the long essay!! Looking forward to sharing these next 8 months with you ladies (and beyond)

Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy for all.


----------



## JakesMummy

Sorry, should add im 5 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## purelygemini

Guys I'm finally 8 weeks! I'm so excited!! I've read that the chance of mc drops dramatically at this point so that relaxes me a little bit. And also only one more month of the first trimester!! Yay!

Also I finally made my first real doctors appt, it's next Tuesday on the 1st. This doctor didn't even care how far along I was, just gave me the first available appt. I'm hoping I like him and hopefully I'll get to have a second ultrasound!

Hope you ladies are all doing well :flower:


----------



## beneathmywing

Happy 8 weeks purely!!!

Have my scan tomorrow. Superrrrr nervous!! Who else has scans tomorrow?


----------



## Kuji

Welcome JakesMummy! :D 

I can't wait till I get to 8 weeks if MC rates go down. This is my first pregnancy but I can't help being so paranoid that things could go wrong! 
Give or take three more weeks to go! I can do it!


----------



## jtink28

i have a scan tomorrow! all my other scans have been on small machines and been super blurry, and i didn't get a picture.

tomorrow it's the nice machines, so i hope to see much more!


----------



## purelygemini

Good luck with your scans tomorrow!! I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Welcome jakesmummy! 

My first appt isn't until sept. 24th. Seems so far away but that's the only available appt they had. I'll be 9 weeks. 

Jealous of all you already having scans or about to &#128521;


----------



## Powell130

Ive also read, and was told by my MW with our son that the risk of MC drops when a heartbeat is heard. Good news for those of us that arent close to 8 weeks yet and wanna hear something good lol

Happy 8 weeks! One more month in first tri..did it go by fast for you so far? 
Thats awesome you didnt have to wait til a certain time to get an appt. I hope ill get that lucky after I get my insurance fixed!


----------



## Kuji

My first scan/appointment is on October 5th :( I'm super jealous as well and so impatient! Just sucks that I have to wait about 5 more weeks to see my baby!


----------



## Laska5

Hi all! I am shocked to be joining you all! Hubby & I are pregnant again & are due April 27th! I've had two previous miscarriages, the last one being in May & we were actually taking a break from TTC, but I guess God had other plans! Super hopeful that this one will be our baby to hold in April!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats laska!


----------



## JakesMummy

Thanks!

Jeez I cannot wait to reach the safety of gone 12 weeks. I find the first trimester nerve-wracking, no matter how many times I've done it!!

Good luck for all of your scans tomorrow :)


----------



## hal423

Welcome jakesmummy and laska!

My scan isn't until 9/18 - 25 days away (not that I'm counting :))


----------



## jtink28

Does anyone else have a meat aversion? Even smelling it makes me feel sick. I can really only eat carbs and fruit right now, and still feel sick most of the day. I'm ready for this sickness to end!


----------



## Kuji

So far with food, I don't seem to be so bad. Thank God! :haha: But I am just 4+6 weeks so it could change any day.


----------



## ksierra44

I dont have any food aversions yet. Most things sound sooo good. Ive heard that meat aversion means girl


----------



## Powell130

No aversions...everything tastes 10x better tho. Same was the case with DS.


----------



## NDTaber9211

My scan is 8 days away and time is crawling! The only thing I'm getting so far food wise is everything tastes super salty. My husband says I'm crazy lol.


----------



## hiphophooray

Definitely meat aversion here which is the total opposite from my son. All I want is carbs and sweets! I have a strong feeling this one is a girl and the difference in aversions/ cravings are really driving that thought! Well, and that DS INSISTS its his baby sister, there's no convincing him it could be a boy :haha:


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm craving meat, particularly red meat. I ALWAYS eat my beef "cooked" blue (or sometimes very rare, blue btw means 30 secs on each side and its cool in the middle) unless I'm pregnant of course but DH and I went out to eat last weekend since he was going away and I wanted every steak on the menu blue but of course, that wasn't happening so I got chicken since I refuse to eat Beef any other way. I was practically drooling as our table neighbor cut into his steak, DH had to snap his fingers in front me to get to stop staring.


----------



## shellgirl

:hi: Jakesmummy & Laska! 

I get scanned tomorrow too. Fx'd it will be okay!

I've been having an aversion to chicken. Not really eating it, but I don't want to touch it or cook it. It grosses me out in raw form.


----------



## beneathmywing

shellgirl said:


> :hi: Jakesmummy & Laska!
> 
> I get scanned tomorrow too. Fx'd it will be okay!
> 
> I've been having an aversion to chicken. Not really eating it, but I don't want to touch it or cook it. It grosses me out in raw form.

Good luck!


----------



## hal423

Good luck tomorrow shellgirl!

I have no food aversions yet and didn't with DD either. 
I was just like:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shellgirl

LOVE the pic Hal! :rofl:


----------



## Kuji

Loving it too! :haha:


----------



## bookworm0901

2nd beta number was pretty good. First # was 188 and 2nd was 363. It's not quite double but it was 44 hrs between tests instead of 48, so at the 48 hr mark it would have been double. It bugs me just a little cause with my DD, my hcg had tripled in 48 hours and this one is barely doubling. Ah well, trying not to stress. Doubling is good, doubling is good. :) 

Symptoms are picking up, mostly the exhaustion. :sleep:


----------



## Bee Bee

No aversions either here. But things definitely sound really good or really terrible and its kind of a day to day thing with that. Today, my roomie and I grabbed burgers which sounded alright. But I took one bite into it and was like NOPE and had to fix something else at home instead.

Certain things sound really awesome though. Particularly sweet things lol which isn't awesome. But Fruit sounds great, juice, popsicles, etc. Also, Mac N Cheese and cold cereal sound great all the time.


----------



## comotion89

anyone having frequent urination already? I'm having to pee during the night it's not me at all, I hate disturbed sleep....I know I know I dunno how I'm going to cope when baby arrives haha my poor husband.


----------



## purelygemini

Powell130 said:


> Ive also read, and was told by my MW with our son that the risk of MC drops when a heartbeat is heard. Good news for those of us that arent close to 8 weeks yet and wanna hear something good lol
> 
> Happy 8 weeks! One more month in first tri..did it go by fast for you so far?
> Thats awesome you didnt have to wait til a certain time to get an appt. I hope ill get that lucky after I get my insurance fixed!

Looking back, it went by a lot faster than it felt during it. I've known for about 5 weeks now that I'm pregnant but it doesn't seem like it was that long ago!


----------



## Sweety21

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to tell you all that my April raindrop is gone. Had confirmation scan today and the scac didn't grow from last time(it measured 1.5cm). Yolk is there but, no baby. I had bad vibes from start of this pregnancy but, thought it's just me. They have offered me D&C but, I chose to wait for another week to pass it on my own.
My husband was insisting to do it asap because, I am RH-ve and if I bleed alot it could create some complications. But, I trust my body and I think I can do it on my own. If nothing happens till next Tuesday we will schedule D&C. Doctor said that my body has started preparing for miscarriage by forming a bleeding area around the sac. 
Wishing good luck to everyone here and have happy and healthy 9months.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm so sorry sweety.


----------



## No Doubt

No food aversion, but good that's mashed and mixed up is trending to look nasty to me...still tastes good though. I'm utterly exhausted...I mean the highest level of exhaustion. I think insomnia is visiting me. My daughter also still wakes to eat at night and I think she's going through a growth spurt cause lately it's more. I'm breastfeeding, going to the gym...to which I wake up at 4:30 to do...and working full time while managing two little ones. I literally laid in bed and cried last night at 3 in the morning cause it's been up for two hours already cause I couldn't sleep. I didn't get to the gym this morning either cause I was trying to catch up on the 2.5 hours I lost.


----------



## beneathmywing

So sorry sweety :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm so sorry, Sweety :hugs: Hopefully you will be joining some lovely ladies in the May thread :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

shellgirl said:


> :hi: Jakesmummy & Laska!
> 
> I get scanned tomorrow too. Fx'd it will be okay!
> 
> I've been having an aversion to chicken. Not really eating it, but I don't want to touch it or cook it. It grosses me out in raw form.

I was the same way with chicken with our son but it started later!


----------



## Powell130

I'm so terribly sorry Sweety :hug:


----------



## Powell130

Ugh just puked off the front porch lol i was in my living room and my bathroom was too far away so I just ran outside . My little came out to check on my asking "matter Mommy?" and rubbed and patted my back. So sweet of him!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm on the verge of crying this morning. For no real reason other than fear. I'm so scared of Friday and going in only to find no growth or baby. It's only a few days away and yet it seems like centuries.

I did have a fairly good day yesterday though, but I did cry that day too except it was over the fact that I couldn't have a tenderloin sandwich my mema always used to make since she's 800+ miles away

Another note, when I lay on my belly, I feel like there a lump or something "different/out of place" than there was last month. Maybe my uterus growing? Idk.


----------



## cntrygrl

Sweety I am so sorry :hugs: Hoping you get your rainbow soon.

JakesMummy and Laska5 Congratulations and Welcome!

Yay for all the scans today, mine included! Good Luck beneathmywing, jtink, shellgirl, and I think Beebee has one too.


----------



## Powell130

NavyLadybug said:


> I'm on the verge of crying this morning. For no real reason other than fear. I'm so scared of Friday and going in only to find no growth or baby. It's only a few days away and yet it seems like centuries.
> 
> I did have a fairly good day yesterday though, but I did cry that day too except it was over the fact that I couldn't have a tenderloin sandwich my mema always used to make since she's 800+ miles away
> 
> Another note, when I lay on my belly, I feel like there a lump or something "different/out of place" than there was last month. Maybe my uterus growing? Idk.

Your uterus stays behind your pelvic bone for the majority of the first tri


----------



## NavyLadybug

I don't mean like a baby bump, like an actual bump, just something in my pubic/Pelvic region that feel different than usual. It's hard to explain honestly and I even question if its my uterus moving things around or if its just something weird or if its just in my head lol I've only noticed it that past couple days but have no idea what it is, I don't remember this with my son until like 12ish weeks I think. I could just be crazy and imagining things for all I know LOL


----------



## AdriansMama

Oh sweety I'm so so sorry :hugs: I'm keeping you in my thoughts and hoping you get your rainbow baby soon !! Xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

so sorry to hear your news, sweety!


----------



## Powell130

NavyLadybug said:


> I don't mean like a baby bump, like an actual bump, just something in my pubic/Pelvic region that feel different than usual. It's hard to explain honestly and I even question if its my uterus moving things around or if its just something weird or if its just in my head lol I've only noticed it that past couple days but have no idea what it is, I don't remember this with my son until like 12ish weeks I think. I could just be crazy and imagining things for all I know LOL

The say everything starts moving sooner with subsequent pregnancies so maybe it is stuff being moved around sooner than with your son!


----------



## jtink28

i'm so sorry, sweety. the same thing happened to me in january. (i'm also Rh- and I miscarried naturally with no issues)

thinking of you.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

So sorry to hear sweety. :hugs:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Good luck to all of the scans today!!


----------



## shellgirl

I am so very sorry Sweety. :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm so so sorry sweety :hugs:


----------



## hal423

Oh sweety, my heart breaks for you. So sorry to hear your news. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Natasha2605

I am so sorry sweety :hugs:


----------



## Chloe597

sorry, sweety :( 

It has taken me a while to catch up on this thread. it is fast moving! I have my first scan on Sept 16. Seems so far away, i can't help but feel nervous. That is around the 9 week mark. 

When do you ladies plan to tell your boss? I'm worried MS will interfere with my work and i should tell him before i tell anyone else. plus i want to get an upgraded flight for a trip out of the country i'm taking on the 19th of sept, and i need a good reason to have my company pay for economy plus! But i am nervous that its too soon and i'll jinx it....


----------



## KozmikKitten

I don't plan on telling my boss until after my scan next week and possibly later if I can manage it. (I will only be 6+2 at my first scan and prefer to wait until like 8 weeks if possible). 
Although I think she has already figured it out because I've had 3 apts already. (She knows of my mc in Dec so assuming she knows we are trying for another).


----------



## MeeOhMya

So sorry sweety :hugs:


----------



## Laska5

Hey ladies! What do you think of this? 

At 4.3weeks my HCG was 3948! With a progesterone of 13.55! Does the HCG seem high? High enough for twins?????!!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi Laska - your numbers are similar to mine. At 4+6 hcg was 3585
My MD did not mention the possibility of twins. I think its just that I have a high number!
Are you wanting twins??


----------



## NavyLadybug

Laska, that number is in the perfect range for where you are :) And sometimes, HCG doesn't indicate twins either way. A high number doesn't guarantee them and a lower number doesn't rule them out :)


----------



## hiphophooray

I'm so sorry sweety :hugs: 
Fantastic number Laska! I know higher numbers dont necessarily mean twins, but good luck if that's what you want! :D 
I can't wait to see some scan pics today! 
I am 8 weeks now, and I feel huge. I know its just "bloat" but I literally look 6 months already!! I was tiny to begin with, (5ft 100lbs) I gained a lot with my son, (75 lbs) but lost it all. I never really lost all the skin, so I kinda had that flap thing you get directly after having a baby for the past few years.Well now, you absolutely can't see the skin flap and it looks like a seriously pregnant bump. Im afraid to get on the scale to see how much I've actually gained so I keep insisting it is just bloat! Im worried that the extra weight and skin this time will make movementa harder to feel? I know they were much harder to feel once I started really packing on the weight last time and was always in ER getting checked.


----------



## beneathmywing

Unfortunately no good news here either.. Scan showed a tiny empty sac so looks like i have yet another BO. Devestated.


----------



## NavyLadybug

:( :hugs: how far are you, Beneathmywing? Did they say the sac was measuring behind in size or development? Are they going to do another quant?


----------



## crazy4baby09

Im sorry sweety


----------



## beneathmywing

NavyLadybug said:


> :( :hugs: how far are you, Beneathmywing? Did they say the sac was measuring behind in size or development? Are they going to do another quant?

6w3d.. My last loss was a BO and the sac was much bigger at 6 weeks. I have another scan in a week but not feeling hopeful. Waiting for blood work results from today.


----------



## NavyLadybug

What did the Dr say about it? :(


----------



## babymonkey18

So sorry sweety and beneathmywing :( :(


----------



## beneathmywing

NavyLadybug said:


> What did the Dr say about it? :(


He classified it as a BO. Should see a lot more than a tiny empty sac at this point. Wants me to do a follow up scan next week.


----------



## Laska5

KozmikKitten said:


> Hi Laska - your numbers are similar to mine. At 4+6 hcg was 3585
> My MD did not mention the possibility of twins. I think its just that I have a high number!
> Are you wanting twins??

Hehe- I've actually been secretly hoping for twins! But would be happy with one!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm so sorry Beneathmywing :( :hugs: 


Laska, I'm secretly hoping for twins as well lol


----------



## jtink28

Beneathmywing, so so sorry.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

So sorry beneathmywing :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

Baby measures right on track, heart rate 158. They said baby looks perfect :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## KozmikKitten

so sorry beneath :hugs:


----------



## busybee98

So sorry sweet and beneathmywing. Hugs. 

AFM just got back from first appointment they put me up to Mar 31 so I'm technically not an April raindrop but I'll stay on here because it's may very well be an April baby. Heard the heartbeat and it was music to my ears! Yay will post scan pic soon if I can figure out how. Hope the other scans go well too.


----------



## MeeOhMya

:hugs: beneathmywing. So sorry to hear. 

Sign me up for twins! Pretty sure my DH would leave me tho if that were to happen &#128514; I had to beg him for a third!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Great news jtink and busybee!


----------



## KozmikKitten

aaw jtink - congrats!
busy bee - I'm happy your apt went well also!


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay for great scans jtink and busybee.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Congrats on the great appts bee and jtink!


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry beneathmywing :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

so sorry beneathmywing :hug:


----------



## Kuji

So sorry Sweety and beneathmywing :( :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

My heart goes out to you beneathmywing :hugs: I know how painful it is.


----------



## samae23

So so sorry sweety and beneathmywing :( :( I know how painful that is :(


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry beneath!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm sorry for the losses. This part of a new thread is always filled with such happiness and sadness. &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## comotion89

so sorry ladies :( I hope you get your rainbows


----------



## busybee98

Just testing my siggy....


----------



## busybee98

Anyone know how to attach a pic to a post? Sorry very technologically challenged here...


----------



## hal423

I'm so sorry beneathmywing. Hugs to you and I hope you get your rainbow very soon.

Busy - click on the Paperclip icon and it will let you attach a pic to a post.


----------



## cntrygrl

Here is my teddy graham, heart rate was 170.
 



Attached Files:







20150825_154114.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Love the scan pic cntrygrl!!


----------



## emma4g63

Hugs bmw hunny xxx

Fab scan piccie so very cutr xx


----------



## AnglophileAsh

My heart goes out to you, Sweety and beneathmywings. I was so hoping things were okay :cry:

It seems a bit odd to juxtapose the previous statement with this one, but let that not diminish either message - Welcome to the new ladies! This is a great group. :thumbup:

I was looking at all of the additions on the first page, and was wondering if I could be added on there? Or is there a protocol I should go through to do that, which I didn't when I first popped on here 70 pages or so ago (my apologies if I missed how to do that)?

MS has been increasing - threw up 4 times in 8 hours this morning, starting at 4am, where I was dreaming that people had brought us about 45 frozen lasagnas for after the birth, lol! Food is getting increasingly unappetizing, and I'm only eating about half what I used to (I tease the OH that I'm such a cheap date now - one appetizer and no alcohol!). And, I've lost about 8 pounds in a week, which I know can be normal.


----------



## jtink28

adorable scan cntrygirl! 

i was hoping that MS was getting better for me....nope. i felt really sick during the entire scan and have felt terribly sick all week. throwing up only once a day in the mornings, and then dry-heaving and gagging the rest of the day. kindof a bummer. i'm ready for 2nd tri!


----------



## hal423

Awesome scan cntrygirl!

Jtink - same here. I have no idea why but the nausea has started super early for me. I throw up every day at lunch time - 3x today! I bought some tums and ginger ale for "dessert" haha


----------



## JakesMummy

Sweety and Beneathmywing; I am ever so sorry for your losses. I understand the pain you are both feeling :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## JakesMummy

I am so so tired right now. 

Decided to go to Ikea earlier, with both kids. It was like playing Hide and Seek but with the added addition of "IT"...argh"!!!

I feel so drained, my face is spotty and my boobs hurt. Everytime my daughter jumps on me, I wince!


----------



## shellgirl

I'm so sorry beneathmywing. Is there any chance your dates could be off? Trying to remain hopeful for you <3


----------



## shellgirl

Great scans Cntry & Jtink!!! I love the gummy bear/teddy graham stage!!!

My scan went well, but no pic. The doctor said since I already had 2 at the RE, he wouldn't charge me for another and just did an "unofficial" one to check that baby was in there with the heart beating. It was and was right on track for 8 weeks! I'm going back in 2 weeks for the Mat21 test and then will have my NT scan at 12 weeks. He told me that the risk for miscarriage is very slim at this point since everything is looking great, so to stop my worrying!


----------



## Mdc

Ok, so I am super late to this party (mostly because of first time mommy paranoia), but can I join? I am due 4/5. 

First, I am so sorry for those with losses. There are no words. 

Congratulations to all those with successful scans! It is such an amazing feeling to exhale a little after the waiting. 

A little about me I am 38 and DH is 40, we were TTC ever since we got married and had to go the IUI route to get our first ever BFP. Such a crazy feeling after so many stark white tests to see a second line show up. I just kept saying repeating OMG over and over again. Shell, I am a couple hours north of you in Oakland, and we actually got married on Carmel Beach last October. You can all see I have been stalking for a while :haha: 

I am wishing everyone the best of luck, and even a little MS, fatigue, and sore boobs (but not too much). 

I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## cntrygrl

AnglophileAsh said:


> My heart goes out to you, Sweety and beneathmywings. I was so hoping things were okay :cry:
> 
> It seems a bit odd to juxtapose the previous statement with this one, but let that not diminish either message - Welcome to the new ladies! This is a great group. :thumbup:
> 
> I was looking at all of the additions on the first page, and was wondering if I could be added on there? Or is there a protocol I should go through to do that, which I didn't when I first popped on here 70 pages or so ago (my apologies if I missed how to do that)?
> 
> MS has been increasing - threw up 4 times in 8 hours this morning, starting at 4am, where I was dreaming that people had brought us about 45 frozen lasagnas for after the birth, lol! Food is getting increasingly unappetizing, and I'm only eating about half what I used to (I tease the OH that I'm such a cheap date now - one appetizer and no alcohol!). And, I've lost about 8 pounds in a week, which I know can be normal.

AnglophileAsh just let me know your due date and I will add you.


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome and Congratulations Mdc


----------



## MeeOhMya

Great scan cntrygrl! Can't wait for mine... Only a month away &#128513;

Welcome mdc! I live in Santa Cruz so pretty close to you and shell!


----------



## shellgirl

Meeohmya! We just moved from Santa Cruz not too long ago and my OB is actually there so I was just there today! Are you going to be going to Sutter for delivery? 

Welcome Mdc!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Wow small world! I'll be delivering at Dominican. We delivered our first at Sutter and then our insurance changed. So our second was delivered at Dominican and this one will be too. I really missed Sutter's food last delivery tho! &#128514;


----------



## Bee Bee

cntrygrl said:


> Sweety I am so sorry :hugs: Hoping you get your rainbow soon.
> 
> JakesMummy and Laska5 Congratulations and Welcome!
> 
> Yay for all the scans today, mine included! Good Luck beneathmywing, jtink, shellgirl, and I think Beebee has one too.


I didnt have one today. My next one is Sept 4!


----------



## mommyof2peas

cntrygrl said:


> Here is my teddy graham, heart rate was 170.

I always thought they looked like sour patch kids :)


----------



## AnglophileAsh

cntrygrl, I am due April 16th. Thanks!


----------



## purelygemini

beneathmywing and sweety, my heart aches for you both. you're in my thoughts.

congrats to the ladies with great scan pics today! they're so cute now but I can't wait til they start looking a little more human!! everybody seems to be getting higher heart beats than I did, mine was 132bpm so I wonder if maybe it is true that it's a boy! I just want to know what it is so I can start shopping lol :haha:

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

I'm so sorry sweety and beneathmywing. My heart goes out to both of you xxx

I had my 1st scan today at 6w5d. The doctor had a hard time finding the baby but she believes she saw a heartbeat. She doesn't seem concerned at all but I'm such a worrywart. I have a follow up appointment in 2 weeks. I will be nervous the whole time until then!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## salamander91

Eek been away for a few days and a lot to catch up on!

I'm so sorry sweety and beneathmywings xxx

Congratulations new ladies and all the great scans!

My next scan will be sept 10th. They were doing them weekly because of the bleed in my uterus but I'm away for a few weeks getting married. Super nervous having to wait but I'll be 10 weeks then so at least baby will look a bit more baby like :) no ms here still thankfully and only minor food aversions. Not a big a fan of meat anymore but can still eat it and loving fruit right now which is sucky for my blood sugar (diabetes) xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Scan pictures are so exciting!


----------



## Powell130

Everyone is over here posting scan pics and I'm like :happydance: my test line is darker than the control :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150826_080131.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AdriansMama

this is where I am at !
I wish my lines were darker than the control!! They have gotten darker but not as dark as the control


----------



## cntrygrl

Beebee- It was busybee that had one yesterday too. I got my Bee's mixed up, Lol.


----------



## Powell130

AdriansMama said:


> View attachment 891849
> this is where I am at !
> I wish my lines were darker than the control!! They have gotten darker but not as dark as the control

You'll get there!


----------



## AnglophileAsh

PurelyGemini, the heartbeat thing can be iffy. Back in '82 when my mom was pregnant with me in the days before ultrasounds, the doctors told her that based on the heartbeat I'd be a boy or a "very mild" girl, and the running is joke is that he was wrong on both counts (I'm a pretty excitable person, ha). :D


----------



## rachybaby85

Wow so much to catch up on! I'm so sorry sweety and beneathmywings x

Afm I'm still ill, tonsillitis is raging! Had it since Friday so starting to get really fed up now, had a little cry at the doctors as I'm so tired and sore. They finally gave me antibiotics so fingers crossed I'll be back to normal soon. 
I've also booked a private scan for Sat to check all is ok, I can't shake this horrible feeling &#128542; x


----------



## Sophie2015

Ultrasound was good. Measuring a day ahead. Heartbeat was between 141-159. Everything looks great! Tripled in size from last week


----------



## KozmikKitten

Sophie that's fantastic news!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Does anyone have a strange feeling in their throat? Its really a strange, hard to explain, thing. I have this feeling like my throat is closing up. It is like my gag reflex is moving up and is more sensitive. Its not really like 'sore throat' but I'm wondering if its just anxiety related? Or if this is my kind of 'morning sickness'?


----------



## lfrans

hi everyone, i have not been very active on this board. Im 34, due April 18. I am trying to take it easy for the first trimester and not get so stressed, but so difficult! I do not see my dr until sept 21 (10 weeks) and no scan til 12 weeks (thats standard where i live) I had a bit of light pink spotting yesterday and monday and was so nervous, i called dr and was sent for blood tests. The sucky part is she is now out of the office til next week, so i wont know the results until then.

Otherwise, now things are getting better, no spotting, nausea is still on and off. So im trying to be hopeful that my bean will stick!


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats on scan piccies guys and heartbeats :)

Took another frer today and loads darker than control..might try to relax ..
Top one yest 1pm
Bottom 2day 4pm

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150826_165937_zpssb58eo2p.jpg


----------



## emma4g63

lfrans said:


> hi everyone, i have not been very active on this board. Im 34, due April 18. I am trying to take it easy for the first trimester and not get so stressed, but so difficult! I do not see my dr until sept 21 (10 weeks) and no scan til 12 weeks (thats standard where i live) I had a bit of light pink spotting yesterday and monday and was so nervous, i called dr and was sent for blood tests. The sucky part is she is now out of the office til next week, so i wont know the results until then.
> 
> Otherwise, now things are getting better, no spotting, nausea is still on and off. So im trying to be hopeful that my bean will stick!



Fx hun im sure all will be ok xx


----------



## babymonkey18

Love the scans and the awesome pee sticks lol!!! :)

Welcome newbies hehe ;)

I finally called and made sure my insurance was all in order (good thing I called, had to change a few things) and made my appointment with the midwives! First appt will be next Friday Sept 4. According to lmp I'll be just over 9 weeks but I'm pretty confident in my o date and so I think 8 weeks.
I know that office doesn't do u/s on site so if they want to do a dating scan it'll probably be a separate appt. Maybe after an u/s we'll share the news with family and close friends. Right now only two ppl know besides me and dh ;)


----------



## Laska5

Oh my! I usually can not stand hamburgers but this past week anytime I get a wiff of one, I HAVE to have it!! Just scarfed down a huge cheeseburger & it was awesome! Lol

Anxious for my 48 hour hcg, thought they would be in today but it'll be tomorrow morning! Hoping for 8000+!


----------



## Christie2011

Hi all! I'm due April 27th (unofficially at the moment). This is the date I've calculated from my FET date. I had my first beta Monday and it was 2607 at 14dp5dt, today's beta was at 4639. I transferred two blasts, so it looks like it might be twins. I'll find out in another week and half or so at my first scan.



KozmikKitten said:


> Does anyone have a strange feeling in their throat? Its really a strange, hard to explain, thing. I have this feeling like my throat is closing up. It is like my gag reflex is moving up and is more sensitive. Its not really like 'sore throat' but I'm wondering if its just anxiety related? Or if this is my kind of 'morning sickness'?

I didn't have any morning sickness with my first pregnancy, but I did get a weird taste in my mouth. I guess kind of metallic. I also didn't have aversions exactly to any foods, just nothing sounded particularly good like I HAD to have it. So it might be your version of 'morning sickness'.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie hi! We were in a thread together when you had your son and I had mine. Here we are again! Congrats! I was looking thinking your name looked familiar, lol.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi can I join you lady's? I'm due April 28th and I'm getting my second hcg drawen tomorrow. Hoping for the best!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Welcome cornfield! We have the same due date :) I've been waiting for a due date buddy. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Laska5 said:


> Oh my! I usually can not stand hamburgers but this past week anytime I get a wiff of one, I HAVE to have it!! Just scarfed down a huge cheeseburger & it was awesome! Lol
> 
> Anxious for my 48 hour hcg, thought they would be in today but it'll be tomorrow morning! Hoping for 8000+!

I've been craving chili cheeseburgers! Hope you hear good news tomorrow.


----------



## Powell130

I have been obsessed with the cajun burgers from Steak and Shake


----------



## hal423

Welcome Christie and cornfieldland! 

I'm sitting here eating a salad and y'all are talking about BURGERS!! Omg - torture!


----------



## shellgirl

For those of us who have just had 8 week scans, hopefully we can calm our nerves just a little. 
"A heartbeat at 8 weeks increases the chance of a continuing pregnancy to 98% and at 10 weeks that goes up to 99.4%. So things could still go wrong and sadly sometimes do, but as long as there is a heartbeat, the risk of miscarriage decreases as the weeks go by." -Miscarriage Association


----------



## KozmikKitten

Unfortunately hearing/seeing a HB in the 8th week doesn't provide me with much comfort, since I saw a HB at 8+2 with my last pregnancy and found out in the 10th week that baby had passed away.
I have a scan scheduled for 9+6 this time around because the 8th week was too soon for me to feel "safe." :(


----------



## shellgirl

KozmikKitten said:


> Unfortunately hearing/seeing a HB in the 8th week doesn't provide me with much comfort, since I saw a HB at 8+2 with my last pregnancy and found out in the 10th week that baby had passed away.
> I have a scan scheduled for 9+6 this time around because the 8th week was too soon for me to feel "safe." :(

I'm so sorry Kozmikkitten. I understand it would be very scary for you in week 8 for sure then. To look at the positive, because it is highly unlikely at that stage, it almost certainly wouldn't happen again. :hugs: I really hope all goes well at your next scan!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome cornfield!

Hal, I was like you and tried to stay on my salad kick...I gave up. Still easy healthy enough, a salad EVERYDAY...not anymore. Still eat lots of fruit too...love fruit.

And what is it about chili cheese? Still want chili cheese fries and chili cheese dogs, lol.


----------



## Laska5

Powell130 said:


> I have been obsessed with the cajun burgers from Steak and Shake

Ooo! That sounds yummy!!!


----------



## Powell130

I could eat chili cheese everything No Doubt lol its sooo gooooood!

OMG it is Laska! If you have a Steak & Shake near you, try it!


----------



## Powell130

shellgirl said:


> For those of us who have just had 8 week scans, hopefully we can calm our nerves just a little.
> "A heartbeat at 8 weeks increases the chance of a continuing pregnancy to 98% and at 10 weeks that goes up to 99.4%. So things could still go wrong and sadly sometimes do, but as long as there is a heartbeat, the risk of miscarriage decreases as the weeks go by." -Miscarriage Association

I knew that I had read about the chance of MC dropping dramatically after hearing a heartbeat! I totally forgot about it specifying a week tho


----------



## JakesMummy

Well, kinda glad we do not have that brand here otherwise I'd be down there like a Whippet!

Something strange has happened. This hasn't happened in, well, years.

I have gone off Chocolate?!! What the??


----------



## hal423

Mmm I love chili/cheese and now I want nachos! 

I haven't had steak and shake since a high school trip but I remember it being delicious.


----------



## NavyLadybug

So ladies, I made a decision today. I'm going to get the Panorama Genetic Test. Cost for the test is 795$ but insurance will cover most of it and I'll only have to pay 100-200$ in my co-pay which we can easily afford. So I'm going to basically be skipping the genetic testing done by my Dr (All she has to do is sign my paper saying she authorizes the test due my high risk nature) and have the one I want done. They're coming around the 8th of Sept (When I'll be 9 weeks) and will be testing the baby's risk for 10 separate disorders (Including sex linked traits) so about 10 days after my blood is taken I'll know if my baby is low or high risk and if it's a boy or a girl.


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Mmm I love chili/cheese and now I want nachos!
> 
> I haven't had steak and shake since a high school trip but I remember it being delicious.

Mmmm nachos....


----------



## JakesMummy

NavyLadyBug, I think that's a sensible choice to make, if you can afford it. It will be reassuring, at the very least.

I'd like to do the Harmony Test, as my last pregnancy, baby was diagnosed with Trisomy 21 and I had already begun miscarrying. So its highly likely, I'll be having invasive testing done, unless we can afford the £500 odd for the test.


----------



## Powell130

NavyLadybug said:


> So ladies, I made a decision today. I'm going to get the Panorama Genetic Test. Cost for the test is 795$ but insurance will cover most of it and I'll only have to pay 100-200$ in my co-pay which we can easily afford. So I'm going to basically be skipping the genetic testing done by my Dr (All she has to do is sign my paper saying she authorizes the test due my high risk nature) and have the one I want done. They're coming around the 8th of Sept (When I'll be 9 weeks) and will be testing the baby's risk for 10 separate disorders (Including sex linked traits) so about 10 days after my blood is taken I'll know if my baby is low or high risk and if it's a boy or a girl.

That sounds neat!


----------



## NavyLadybug

My insurance will cover it since I'm high risk in the genetic category as well has having multiple unexplained miscarriages and my reason for the Panorama instead of what the Dr wants to use is because what the Dr wants to do is a serum test (I forget the actual name) and its a blood draw and 10 weeks coupled with a second blood draw at 17 weeks and then from there a result is given 2 weeks after that and it only tests for the 3 Trisomy's and because my family has sex linked disorders present, I'm not comfortable with having what I feel is an incomplete answer.


----------



## AdriansMama

I had my first craving today ! Butter chicken :) it was so good. I couldn't eat much because of my nausea but it was so delicious


----------



## Christie2011

No Doubt said:


> Christie hi! We were in a thread together when you had your son and I had mine. Here we are again! Congrats! I was looking thinking your name looked familiar, lol.

 Hi there! too funny we are in the same thread again!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks for the welcome! I've been wanting pretzels and sour gummies : )


----------



## Powell130

Cornfieldland said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I've been wanting pretzels and sour gummies : )

Mmm gummies. I know what hubs is bringing on his way home later! Lol he just brought me a pizza on the way over to his boss' house


----------



## No Doubt

Christie2011 said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Christie hi! We were in a thread together when you had your son and I had mine. Here we are again! Congrats! I was looking thinking your name looked familiar, lol.
> 
> Hi there! too funny we are in the same thread again!Click to expand...

Yeah! I had a little girl in between but here we go again, lol. Omg, possibly twins for you! I think I'd cry...from fear, lol.


----------



## hiphophooray

Welcome new ladies! 
Yumm Nachos! And chili cheese everything that sounds delicious today! Which is crazy because yesterday I was conpletely off meat only wanting sweets! :haha: 
I love the stats for 8 weeks but I am still so worried because of my type 1 diabetes(body produces no insulin-on pump). I am worried that as soon as my blood sugars start to go high or low then thats it, and I will hurt or lose my little bean :/ I have no idea when I get another scan, my next appointment is just with the nurse so I am pretty sure I wont get another until 12-14weeks which makes me even more worried! Once I get further along I will get a lot more growth scans but I dont think thats the case early on. I think with my son I had one at 9 & then again at 13.5 (where we found out he was a boy!) So it sounds right.. where's the April twins yet!! I've been waiting to see a "there's two" post from someone! :haha:

ETA just saw the post from Christine about possible twins! Yay! When is your first scan? :) i secretly have wanted twins forever but definitely think one is enough for us for now :haha: 
Also as for wanting sour gummies, I ate 2 bags of gummy bears yesterday :( needless to say I am ashamed!


----------



## No Doubt

Speaking of gummies...we took the kids to the kids museum and this was one of the...I don't even know what to call it, but Virtue loved it! It's made if gummy bears!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0312.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Christie2011

No Doubt said:


> Christie2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Christie hi! We were in a thread together when you had your son and I had mine. Here we are again! Congrats! I was looking thinking your name looked familiar, lol.
> 
> Hi there! too funny we are in the same thread again!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah! I had a little girl in between but here we go again, lol. Omg, possibly twins for you! I think I'd cry...from fear, lol.Click to expand...

Naw, I'm a pro at twins! Well sort of with my two boys being just less than 8 months apart. 

Newborn twins will be different, but nothing I can't handle.



hiphophooray said:


> ETA just saw the post from Christine about possible twins! Yay! When is your first scan? :) i secretly have wanted twins forever but definitely think one is enough for us for now :haha:
> Also as for wanting sour gummies, I ate 2 bags of gummy bears yesterday :( needless to say I am ashamed!

Scan is next Friday Sept 4. They told me to choose either 9/4 or 9/8 since they are closed 9/7. Of course I don't want to wait, so I chose 9/4.


----------



## Mdc

All this talk of food is making me drool! Hamburgers, nachos, chili cheese, gummy bears...oh my!

Meeohmya, yummy food in a hospital get out! :haha: I will be delivering at Sutter up here so hopefully I can hope for the same!

Lacka, yum hamburgers that sounds divine right about now. Right now I am on a Mac and cheese kick...aka cheesy carby heaven...except for the nutrients that is. :haha:

Hal, salad used to be my go to....now the little vampire (term of endearment I swear :winkwink: ) is saying no way Jose to the idea of that. Eat them while you still can. Ha!

Navy, I am doing the Panorama also. At least it gives you an idea about your risk of the disorders so it can help you decided if there is a high risk to add on other testing, and selfishly I was to know the sex ASAP!

Welcome Christie and Cornfield!

Great scans to see and progressive POAS. It is all about the little steps! I hope the other scan come quickly for everyone. 

I totally forgot to add my scan yesterday because I was so excited to feel alright with posting here. Funny, the first thing the doc said to me is that I looked tired and pregnant...geez, thanks I guess...cue automatically sitting up straight and sucking in the bloat. 

Crazy how big he/she has grown since my six week scan! We even got to see a little head nod.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MeeOhMya

No lie, mdc! Sutter's food is delicious! Or it was when I delivered in 2010! &#128514; and great scan pic. I swear all these scans are making me jealous. I can't believe how long I have to wait.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Ladies, been a while since I've said hello... but we had our 8 week scan yesterday and our little "BUG" is measuring perfectly :) 

I had a bleed scare at 5+5 weeks, turned out I had a small clot in my uterus which has now cleared :) yay !! 

See pic of our little Bug :) still blobbish but getting so much bigger :D


----------



## purelygemini

Powell130 said:


> I have been obsessed with the cajun burgers from Steak and Shake

Omg i LOVE steak n shake!!! I like the frisco melt from there and now I want one but they don't have them in LA :cry:


----------



## hal423

Great scan pics Mdc and wantingbubba! I have 3 long weeks to go until mine. 

All I can do is wait til the weekend to take my last CB digi and hope that the 3+ shows up!

This food talk is making me seriously HONGRY! I had all intentions of working out tonight but instead of putting my gym clothes on, I put my pjs on and had an oreo. &#128563;


----------



## jtink28

Ugh, I'm so bitter! I'm still so sick that just the idea of food makes me feel icky!:cry:

Jealous of you guys and your cravings!!!


----------



## purelygemini

Navy I think that's great that you're doing that. Completely understandable if you already have those things running in your family. I definitely want some kind of genetic testing, especially since me and my bf both don't know our real fathers so that leaves a big open blank on genetics. Plus it's definitely a bonus to find out the sex so soon too!!

Right now I'm currently indulging in chili cheese fries and loaded nachos, you guys put the obsession in my head and I had to have it :haha:


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Jtink, I'm right with you there. Not a single thing sounds or smells good, and everything seems to be a nausea trigger!


----------



## salamander91

hiphophooray said:


> I love the stats for 8 weeks but I am still so worried because of my type 1 diabetes(body produces no insulin-on pump). I am worried that as soon as my blood sugars start to go high or low then thats it, and I will hurt or lose my little bean :/ I have no idea when I get another scan, my next appointment is just with the nurse so I am pretty sure I wont get another until 12-14weeks which makes me even more worried! Once I get further along I will get a lot more growth scans but I dont think thats the case early on. I think with my son I had one at 9 & then again at 13.5 (where we found out he was a boy!) So it sounds right..

Hugs hiphophooray. I'm diabetic too so understand the worry about blood sugars. I'm getting scans more frequently because of a bleed in my uterus (yet another worry) but I know I would only have got 8,12 and 20 plus the growth scans if I didn't have this bleed.


----------



## No Doubt

Jealous of you Gemini...I think chili cheese is gonna be my cheat meal this weekend, but I also want taco bell, lol.

I have to eat in the mornings otherwise I feel struck and light headed which isn't good during a workout. I already wake up so early I don't think I can wake earlier to eat something! Maybe I'll get those pre made breakfast sandwiches and pop it in the microwave on my way out.


----------



## Laska5

i keep getting sharp twinges of pain that come & go quickly in my right ovary area! I wonder if that could just be the cyst from the egg. Anyone else experience this? Been doing it yesterday & this morning.


----------



## Laska5

Whoops duplicate! Sorry!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Laska- I will get some sharp pains or twinges if I turn too fast get up too fast. Mine seem to be associated with movement though.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Scan went well yesterday! They bumped my due date up a day as they told me the wrong date over the phone. So I'm officially logged as April 3rd now. Baby measures exactly 8 weeks 3 days which is what I was at yesterday. Heartbeat at 180 BPM! So relieved at this point. Found out I probably won't have another scan until 20 weeks which makes me nervous, but as of now everything looks good! They said the doc in a couple of weeks will try to find HB by Doppler and if he can't, then they'll do a quick handheld ultrasound (whatever that means) to make sure the HB is there.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Tomorrow is the big day and I am terrified, I've been shaking all morning and I just wish the day would hurry and end so I could sleep and then be on the way to my appt. I'll have no one there with me and as silly as it sounds, I'd do anything to have someone there to hold my hand, because no matter the outcome I'm going to cry, I just hope they are happy tears.


----------



## No Doubt

My poor nippies see so tender right now. When I start pumping out feeding my daughter I could cry. I got out of the shower this morning and dried off and when the towel rubbed over them...Omg...


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

FX'd for you Navy!!


----------



## Powell130

No Doubt said:


> Jealous of you Gemini...I think chili cheese is gonna be my cheat meal this weekend, but I also want taco bell, lol.
> 
> I have to eat in the mornings otherwise I feel struck and light headed which isn't good during a workout. I already wake up so early I don't think I can wake earlier to eat something! Maybe I'll get those pre made breakfast sandwiches and pop it in the microwave on my way out.

get a pack of bagles, eggs, cheese and thick cut bacon

Drizzle maple syrup and brown sugar on the bacon and bake on a cooling rack thing so it doesnt sit in the grease
Scramble eggs with cheese

Put on bagle and wrap each individually or put in ziplock (microwave in the bag, but vent it) and BAM...Yummmmy breakfast sammich that takes makes 20-25 min prep time for 5-6 of em


----------



## Vicky_92

Hey ladies. Don't want to say much on this positive wee thread. But I'm no longer in this wee club. I wish all you ladies and happy healthy pregnancy. Best of luck xx


----------



## Powell130

ttcnumber2ky said:


> Laska- I will get some sharp pains or twinges if I turn too fast get up too fast. Mine seem to be associated with movement though.

Thats most likely round ligament pain, or RLP


----------



## Cornfieldland

Vicky 92 I'm so sorry!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Vicky_92 said:


> Hey ladies. Don't want to say much on this positive wee thread. But I'm no longer in this wee club. I wish all you ladies and happy healthy pregnancy. Best of luck xx

So sorry to hear Vicky :hugs:. Best of luck to you in the future.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Navylady i hope they r happy tears : )


----------



## NavyLadybug

So sorry Vicky :hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry Vicky :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry Vicky.

Good luck tomorrow Navy!


----------



## busybee98

So sorry vicky.

Afm I agree with jtink i have no cravings. I can't eat meat chicken fish or veggies so that leaves fruit carbs and dairy with milk excluded ugh just glad I'm not vomiting....


----------



## shellgirl

I'm so very sorry Vicky :hugs:


----------



## shellgirl

I'm sorry nobody can go with you Navy. We will all be here cheering you on from behind the scenes for sure though!


----------



## babymonkey18

No Doubt said:


> My poor nippies see so tender right now. When I start pumping out feeding my daughter I could cry. I got out of the shower this morning and dried off and when the towel rubbed over them...Omg...


I said yesterday it feels like my son is nursing with glass in his mouth. I feel your pain!!


----------



## babymonkey18

Hugs Vicky <3


----------



## Laska5

Is HCG suppose to double at 48 or 72? My hcg was 3984 on Sunday & 48 hours later was 6867. Trying to decide if I should get another one today? Feeling anxious about this! I'm 5w1d


----------



## No Doubt

48, but that's pdouble. I'd say those are good numbers. Could take a little longer though.


----------



## Mdc

Vicky, I am so so very sorry.


----------



## Powell130

It takes average 48-72 so yours are doing great!!


----------



## Mdc

Happy almost weekend to everyone. Not that I am counting down the days!

Laksa, I get the twinges also on my right side and like TTC2 it seems to be with certain movements. Maybe even RLP like Powell said. 

TTC2, congrats on the scan and glad they will try and find the HB in between. Makes our little preggo brain (or maybe it is just me :haha: ) be at ease. 

Navy, happy tears all the way! I hope today flies by and your appt is here before you know it. 

Afm, welcome to pregnancy hormones. Poor DH got a earful last night, and I would say it was the first time since I have been preggo it happened but that would be stretching the truth. :haha: I was at my neighbors house and said I would be back in a hour....well of course that turned into two hours. Really not a big deal, but I felt DH was pouty all night even though he said nothing was wrong. It just kept grating on me he would not say that it bothered him and then I felt as if everything he did the rest of the night was just like nails on a chalk board. By the time it was bedtime time cue meltdown. Geez, I am usually very laid back and need to just remember DH is not 'trying' to annoy me and that it is the hormone laced glasses I now wear. Luckily after a little snuggle time things are went back to normal, but who knew I had such a drama queen living inside me...poor guy. :rofl:


----------



## Chloe597

Hugs, Vicky! So sorry. 

I am having major bloat today. still no other 'real' symptoms. Sometimes my nipples hurt, but not daily. So jealous of all your beautiful scans! 20 more days until mine. Seems like an eternity! 

I wish i had tracked my previous pregnancy better so I could compare the two. Oh well.

Good luck tomorrow, Navy!


----------



## Christie2011

Laska5 said:


> Is HCG suppose to double at 48 or 72? My hcg was 3984 on Sunday & 48 hours later was 6867. Trying to decide if I should get another one today? Feeling anxious about this! I'm 5w1d

I thought it was every 48, but my numbers this time weren't quite double so I looked it up and read 48-72 so you're within the window.


----------



## emma4g63

Hugs vicky x


----------



## AdriansMama

Oh Vicky I am so so sorry !! :hugs:


Anyone else not able to keep their eyes open in the afternoon ? I've been taking small cat naps in the afternoons or a pick-me-up but today I was just so tired ! Good thing my hubby was home today :) he let me sleep for 3 hours ! I'm still exhausted lol


----------



## Powell130

AdriansMama said:


> Oh Vicky I am so so sorry !! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Anyone else not able to keep their eyes open in the afternoon ? I've been taking small cat naps in the afternoons or a pick-me-up but today I was just so tired ! Good thing my hubby was home today :) he let me sleep for 3 hours ! I'm still exhausted lol

Ive been napping everyday with our son! I was not this tired when I was pregnant with him


----------



## Powell130

I found a doc not far from me (live in the middle of nowhere!) Thats holistic and specializes in high risk, which I was pregnant with our son, and takes my insurance..now to get insurance straight and quit procrastinating lol


----------



## hal423

Vicky - so sorry for your loss. 

Navy ladybug - best of luck tomorrow! I'm sorry to hear that you will be all alone but I hope you get the best news. We are all thinking of you!

I am getting the bloat big time today too. It's prob just gas though, haha.


----------



## KozmikKitten

AdriansMom - I am seriously so tired every day. I get to work and I could fall asleep at my desk. But then I have horrible insomnia at night when I could actually sleep!


----------



## Powell130

I have no clue Hal! I noticed it too tho


----------



## hal423

I figured it out and it's fixed! I must have put the date in wrong on the ticker, haha. I edited it out of my previous post so I didn't look stupid, hehe.


----------



## AnglophileAsh

I too am pretty bloated - I've already started wearing my belly bands! Yikes...


----------



## AdriansMama

KozmikKitten said:


> AdriansMom - I am seriously so tired every day. I get to work and I could fall asleep at my desk. But then I have horrible insomnia at night when I could actually sleep!

Thankfully I'm taking online classes so I can take a break and at least lay on the couch ! I'm not having trouble sleeping at night at all I don't know how I would cope if I couldn't nap during the day or sleep at night , poor you


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> I figured it out and it's fixed! I must have put the date in wrong on the ticker, haha. I edited it out of my previous post so I didn't look stupid, hehe.

If I go by LMP mine is two days out

I made one on babygaga and even using my due date by O its one day out lok


----------



## AdriansMama

Since I don't have a scan for another week I'm doing a happy dance because I finally got a test line as dark as the control !! :happydance:


----------



## purelygemini

Mdc~my hormones have definitely kicked in as well! Yesterday I was just being crazy but I couldn't help it lol!

Navy I have everything crossed for happy tears tomorrow!!


----------



## hiphophooray

I am so sorry Vicky :( :hugs: 

Good luck tomorrow Navy!! Everything crossed for good news and happy tears!


----------



## hiphophooray

Anyone with two or more when did you start feeling movements from #2? I felt the first movements at 15 weeks with DS and steady movements at 17 weeks. I heard it can be felt earlier in subsequent pregnancies, I can't wait!


----------



## mac1979

Hey ladies, I've been MIA for awhile. I've been going to bed super early lately and been taking naps when my toddler naps, which was my BNB time. I have been so sick after lunch lately. I haven't been able to do much with my toddler except watch him play in the backyard and I feel so guilty about that. My bloat is beginning to look more like a bump, so that's nice.

To all new ladies, welcome. To anybody who has left, I hope you get your sticky beans soon.


----------



## cntrygrl

Navy-- Good Luck and lots of hugs today!

I find myself falling asleep in the afternoons which isn't good because I'm at work, Lol.


----------



## jtink28

morning ladies. 

sorry i also haven't been around much - this MS is really kicking my butt. i also have crohn's disease, and i'm getting my medication infusion today (i get it every 8 weeks at the hospital - it's basically a low-level chemotherapy drug). when i'm due for my medication, it can get rough, so i'm happy to be getting it today.

good luck to any scans today!


----------



## AdriansMama

hiphophooray said:


> Anyone with two or more when did you start feeling movements from #2? I felt the first movements at 15 weeks with DS and steady movements at 17 weeks. I heard it can be felt earlier in subsequent pregnancies, I can't wait!

With my second I was feeling consistent movements by 14 weeks !


----------



## shellgirl

Good luck today Navy! I have everything crossed for you!

Sorry you are feeling so lousy Jtink. I hope your treatment helps everything today.

I am also feeling so exhausted. I have zero energy to do anything and also want to pass out in the afternoons, but don't usually have that luxury. I have been going to bed when my dd does, at 7:30!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Good luck today navy!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lots of happy tears today ladies!!! Baby is ahead by 3 days at 7+5, HB is 168, lots of wiggles and waving little arm and leg buds. I was so relieved I cried. The Dr had to give me tissues. Dr says the baby implanted on the left, meaning that this may very well be a little girl!

https://i.imgur.com/FMZr3uC.jpg


----------



## busybee98

Good luck today navy! I am also so tired and just got some people to clean apartment for the first time! It's nice that things are cleaned up and I didn't have to do it. I've been watching the dustbunnies collect these last few weeks so tired! Hope everyone starts feeling better soon!


----------



## Powell130

NavyLadybug said:


> Lots of happy tears today ladies!!! Baby is ahead by 3 days at 7+5, HB is 168, lots of wiggles and waving little arm and leg buds. I was so relieved I cried. The Dr had to give me tissues. Dr says the baby implanted on the left, meaning that this may very well be a little girl!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/FMZr3uC.jpg

:happydance: thrilled for you¡


----------



## hiphophooray

Yay Navy!!! Happy tears are pouring out of me for you right now!! I've been praying for this news all week!


----------



## babymonkey18

Yeah navy!!!!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Yeah Navy!!! I'm soooo happy for you!! And the little fighting baby you have!!


----------



## mac1979

Yay Navy!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yesss! Love the scan Navy &#10084;


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you ladies!! You're thoughts and support really got me through!


----------



## shellgirl

Oh Navy!!! Yay!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: This is the best news ever!


----------



## Christie2011

May have had my first bout of morning sickness. Not sure if it was that or the prenatals I just took or a combo. I didn't get ms during my first pregnancy, but I just got really nauseous and the thought of my decaf coffee sitting next to me at work made it worse. Maybe baby doesn't like coffee. I wish I had some bread at my desk. It didn't last long and I didn't have to run to the bathroom, but I'd still like a slice of bread.

I'm hoping it's not a ramp up to worse ms and it just stays mild.

Congrats navy! Awesome scan. Can't wait for mine next Friday. Though the first one with my last pregnancy I couldn't even tell what was in the picture. They were like this is the sac and this is blah and I was like I don't see it. I see a dark spot :) I like the 8 week scans though, they look like little gummy bears with their stubby arm and leg nubs.


----------



## hal423

Woo hoo Navy! What a great scan! I'm so so happy for you and your little nugget!! &#128515;


----------



## No Doubt

AdriansMama said:


> hiphophooray said:
> 
> 
> Anyone with two or more when did you start feeling movements from #2? I felt the first movements at 15 weeks with DS and steady movements at 17 weeks. I heard it can be felt earlier in subsequent pregnancies, I can't wait!
> 
> With my second I was feeling consistent movements by 14 weeks !Click to expand...

With my first it was 13 weeks, with my second it was 11.


----------



## No Doubt

Yay Navy! So happy for you hun!


----------



## No Doubt

Christie do you have any updates photos of your boys, if you don't mind sharing? I would love to set how they've grown!


----------



## rachybaby85

Yey Navy! So happy for you!
I found bubs heartbeat with my Doppler today, couldn't believe it!! I've got a scan tomorrow but nice for some reassurance! X


----------



## JakesMummy

Excellent news Navy!!! Very happy for you!!

I felt movement earlier with each subsequent pregnancy. Earliest i felt flutters was around 12.5 weeks, felt like a butterfly flitting about. I am most looking forward to the stages of full blown kicks and elbows poking out!! We used to spend hours just staring in fascination :haha:

My breast soreness keeps coming and going, but concerning but maybe one of those things?


----------



## shellgirl

Due to all the chili cheese talk the last couple of days, I just had to have some! I made a macaroni & cheese bake topped with chili cheese and fritos for crunch! The best part, I did it this morning and just ate it at 9:15 in the morning! :rofl:


----------



## Powell130

shellgirl said:


> Due to all the chili cheese talk the last couple of days, I just had to have some! I made a macaroni & cheese bake topped with chili cheese and fritos for crunch! The best part, I did it this morning and just ate it at 9:15 in the morning! :rofl:

Hahahah!! 

I made hubs bring me two chili cheese dogs home last night and still have one in the fridge..totally eyed it for breakfast!


----------



## cntrygrl

Navy-- I am so glad that everything is all good! I tried asking the ultrasound tech about the implantation and she told me "well it looks like the cord is going towards the back" not very helpful.


----------



## cntrygrl

New baby is on left, My son is on the right. both at 8 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







comparison.JPG
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mac1979

shellgirl said:


> Due to all the chili cheese talk the last couple of days, I just had to have some! I made a macaroni & cheese bake topped with chili cheese and fritos for crunch! The best part, I did it this morning and just ate it at 9:15 in the morning! :rofl:

Now I want chili cheese fries.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I want pizza..... like sooooo bad. I craved Cheddar & Jalapeno with my son the entire pregnancy this time I was a spinach alfredo pizza. Funny thing is that when my MIL was pregnant with my husband, all she wanted was pizza also haha


----------



## Christie2011

rachybaby85 said:


> Yey Navy! So happy for you!
> I found bubs heartbeat with my Doppler today, couldn't believe it!! I've got a scan tomorrow but nice for some reassurance! X

That's awesome. I have no idea where my doppler is at the moment. Half my house is packed as I'm hoping to start showing my house Monday and move in the next few months.


----------



## MeeOhMya

Great news, Navy -- and beautiful scan!!

Mmmm, Shell --- Chili Cheese Mac with fritos. You're killing me! lol Breakfast of champions ;) 

I have no symptoms anymore -- I felt sick for a few days and a little tired but now nothing really. It kinda scares me! 

I'll be 9 weeks when I get my first scan and I guess the Ramzi theory works only if you get a scan before 9 weeks?? Did you do the test to find out the gender yet, Navy??


----------



## NavyLadybug

Teah the scan has to be done at 6-7 weeks, no sooner or later. Dr says I implanted on the left, which for Ramzi means a little girl :) But since I'm so close to 8 weeks, I'm gonna take with a little more doubt than I previously would have haha :)


----------



## Mdc

Congrats Navy! Such a relief for you I can only imagine :happydance: 

Shellgirl, omg...that sounds amazing. Growing up in the Midwest everyone ate Frito pie like it was going out of style. May have to try it with Mac and cheese!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Cntrygrl, totally forgot my EDD is April 10th but since I have to have a ceseran, my MDD is supposed to be April 3rd, but thats a Sunday so Dr went and head and put it down for April 1st. It's not "scheduled" but should I make it that far, that's the day she wants to do it because of my gestational hypertension. Sorry, I know thats prolly confusing but my MDD is April 1st :)


----------



## AdriansMama

Congrats navy !! You have a very adorable bean ! 

I was wondering if I were to make a Facebook group how many of you lovely ladies would be interested in joining ?


----------



## shellgirl

AdriansMama said:


> Congrats navy !! You have a very adorable bean !
> 
> I was wondering if I were to make a Facebook group how many of you lovely ladies would be interested in joining ?

I will join of course! I didn't feel like doing it myself :haha:


----------



## AdriansMama

shellgirl said:


> AdriansMama said:
> 
> 
> Congrats navy !! You have a very adorable bean !
> 
> I was wondering if I were to make a Facebook group how many of you lovely ladies would be interested in joining ?
> 
> I will join of course! I didn't feel like doing it myself :haha:Click to expand...

I was hoping one would pop up but it hasn't lol I really want the same experience as last time !


----------



## AdriansMama

Ok I have made a Facebook group :) if anyone would like to join please add me (you can unfriend me once your in the group ) I have it set to secret so I have to add everyone in but no one can see anything it is extremely private ! Above is a screenshot of my Facebook page so you know you have the right one. My name is Samantha Hayley

EDITED could you please send me a Facebook message when you add me just letting me know you're from here :)


----------



## Powell130

My seester just shipped me my doppler back , it'll be here Monday! Yay. Itll be def too early but I know I am gonna end up trying it lol


----------



## Powell130

AdriansMama said:


> View attachment 892347
> 
> 
> Ok I have made a Facebook group :) if anyone would like to join please add me (you can unfriend me once your in the group ) I have it set to secret so I have to add everyone in but no one can see anything it is extremely private ! Above is a screenshot of my Facebook page so you know you have the right one. My name is Samantha Hayley

Friend request sent! Ive been waiting for a FB group!


----------



## babymonkey18

cntrygrl said:


> New baby is on left, My son is on the right. both at 8 weeks.

Wow, those are the best 8-week scan pics I have ever seen. So clear!!!! Make me feel so excited. I'll be 8 weeks in a week


----------



## babymonkey18

AdriansMama said:


> Congrats navy !! You have a very adorable bean !
> 
> I was wondering if I were to make a Facebook group how many of you lovely ladies would be interested in joining ?

I definitely would

Eta thank you for making one! I will go add you now !


----------



## AdriansMama

Me too ! As you could probably tell from my constant poas I'm impatient :haha:


----------



## cntrygrl

Navy-- I will get yours changed. No Worries. 

If anyone's due date changes just let me know and I will change it.


----------



## rachybaby85

I've added you &#128521;


----------



## No Doubt

Powell130 said:


> My seester just shipped me my doppler back , it'll be here Monday! Yay. Itll be def too early but I know I am gonna end up trying it lol

I've been wiping mine out trying it although I know it's too early, lol. My hubbs just looks at me and says really...


----------



## Chloe597

Great news, Navy! Cntrygrl can you put my due date down as 4/19? It will probably change, but i would like to be on the list to help make it feel more real :) 

When did you all start feeling morning sickness? I am so looking forward to that feeling because it will make this more real. I know bloating is a real symptom, but for some reason I would feel so much more relieved if i were nauseous....


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Chloe, my MS kicked in just before 6 weeks. I'll be at 7 weeks tomorrow, and it's still going strong. I'd love to be past it and getting to the food cravings like some of the other ladies!

That FB group looks like a lovely idea - I might join, too! :)


----------



## hal423

I would love to join the FB group but I cannot find you! There are tons of Samantha Hayley's but none with your picture are coming up!


EDIT: nevermind - request sent! Had to find you on the non mobile version of FB :)


----------



## AdriansMama

AnglophileAsh said:


> Chloe, my MS kicked in just before 6 weeks. I'll be at 7 weeks tomorrow, and it's still going strong. I'd love to be past it and getting to the food cravings like some of the other ladies!
> 
> That FB group looks like a lovely idea - I might join, too! :)

Of course !!! Please come join :) it's so nice to have a close personal group to share with. I learned that with my youngest


----------



## Kuji

Question about the facebook group, is it hidden from everyone? I don't want my family or friends to know yet. (only told a select few)


----------



## No Doubt

Yes, it is. I think most of us are in the same boat.


----------



## Kuji

Haha alright. I'll send a request then :) Thanks!


----------



## shellgirl

Yes, nobody can see anything that's posted in there. Just be sure you are on that page when you are posting! I almost accidentally posted on my regular page thinking I was in the private mommy one before :doh:


----------



## Kuji

Oh jeez! I'd be on panic mode! :haha: 

Oh and I'm Stephanie Demers on Facebook :D

Edit: Thanks for the add! <3


----------



## Powell130

No Doubt said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> My seester just shipped me my doppler back , it'll be here Monday! Yay. Itll be def too early but I know I am gonna end up trying it lol
> 
> I've been wiping mine out trying it although I know it's too early, lol. My hubbs just looks at me and says really...Click to expand...

Bahahha i'll probably get the same response


----------



## NavyLadybug

AdriansMama said:


> View attachment 892347
> 
> 
> Ok I have made a Facebook group :) if anyone would like to join please add me (you can unfriend me once your in the group ) I have it set to secret so I have to add everyone in but no one can see anything it is extremely private ! Above is a screenshot of my Facebook page so you know you have the right one. My name is Samantha Hayley
> 
> EDITED could you please send me a Facebook message when you add me just letting me know you're from here :)

Request sent (I'm Lauren)


----------



## NavyLadybug

So apparently Eucalyptus Spearmint scented wax helps my MS! Really wish I'd known that with DS!


----------



## busybee98

Cntrygirl, i got moved up to Mar 31 at my scan so can u please change my edd on cover page? Ill b stay April tho as I can relate more here


----------



## NavyLadybug

what's one day anyway, Busybee? ;) LOL Baby might be late anyway haha


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...my group from my daughter moved over to FB and we still talk now and most of us breastfeed and she posted a video of herself breastfeeding to her normal page thinking it was the private group, so definitely be careful with that.


----------



## crazy4baby09

AdriansMama said:


> View attachment 892347
> 
> 
> Ok I have made a Facebook group :) if anyone would like to join please add me (you can unfriend me once your in the group ) I have it set to secret so I have to add everyone in but no one can see anything it is extremely private ! Above is a screenshot of my Facebook page so you know you have the right one. My name is Samantha Hayley
> EDITED could you please send me a Facebook message when you add me just letting me know you're from here :)

Request and message sent, I'm Charlene


----------



## Christie2011

No Doubt said:


> Christie do you have any updates photos of your boys, if you don't mind sharing? I would love to set how they've grown!

I think this is a month before Leo turned 2.
 



Attached Files:







P1010026.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## No Doubt

They sure have grown! And that pillow. So cute! Thank you!


----------



## purelygemini

I'm struggling to work. I have two jobs, one is at a drug and alcohol detox during the graveyard shift for 12 hours each shift and the other is at a restaurant. I don't have to work, I just choose to but I am seriously over it. I technically should be on bed rest since I'm a high risk pregnancy but I keep pushing myself because I like to make my own money. Went in to work at the restaurant tonight and was like screw this, I feel terrible and I'm so dizzy that everything is turning black when I'm walking with a tray of drinks, so I chose to go home and take care of myself instead of putting my job first, but now I feel kinda bad...I think I need to get over that and put the health of my baby first but it's hard.

Ok rant over lol


----------



## Kuji

Purely, if you can, maybe you can stick with one job for now? I'm sure it'll be easier to handle! Of course, it's your choice no matter what, I know how it is to be in your position since my mother is the same. So I have seen people like that and can understand your point of view :)


----------



## salamander91

Yay navy! I'm so happy for you! :) xx

Sorry I haven't been around much this week. I'm getting married today! 

I'll be adding you for the fb group soon. Name is sally :)


----------



## salamander91

Struggling to find you adriansmama! Could someone pm me a link? Xx


----------



## Misscalais

Hi ladies can i join please?
Im due 3/4/16.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats on getting married, Salamander!!


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats salamander!

Welcome misscalais!


----------



## AdriansMama

I sent you a link to my page salamander :)


----------



## babymonkey18

Congrats salamander!!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Congrats salamander!


----------



## shellgirl

Huge congrats Salamander!


----------



## Mdc

Salamander congrats!

Welcome, MissC!

Purely, glad you are home to take care of yourself and LO. Two jobs...you are super woman! Such a hard decision, but make the one that is right for you. 

Adriansmomma, can you pm me also? FB is not cooperating with me either. I mean surely it is not user error. :haha:

Have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## AdriansMama

Mdc said:


> Salamander congrats!
> 
> Welcome, MissC!
> 
> Purely, glad you are home to take care of yourself and LO. Two jobs...you are super woman! Such a hard decision, but make the one that is right for you.
> 
> Adriansmomma, can you pm me also? FB is not cooperating with me either. I mean surely it is not user error. :haha:
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone!

Sent the link :)


----------



## hiphophooray

I sent a request too :) I'm chelsea :D


----------



## hal423

Happy wedding day salamander! Congrats to you!!


----------



## Best step mum

Sorry I haven't been on here for a few weeks. I'll get caught up sometime. 
I have my first hospital appointment on 10th September and I can't wait to make sure that every thing is ok. I am still feeling rotten:-( like I have a constant hangover and I used to love food but now I don't really care about it and I'm not enjoying anything that I eat! It's so frustrating!!


----------



## hiphophooray

Congratulations Salamander!! Hope you have a wonderful wedding day!!


----------



## Laska5

Hope you have a gorgeous wedding day! 

Boy the nausea is getting me! Last night I woke up quickly around 2am when a rain storm came in & I remembered I had left something out. I immediately got a huge wave of nausea & it took awhile to go back to sleep! Then today off & on its hitting me! Plus I am soooo tired! Actually slept in until 9 & have already taken a good 44 minute nap & still want to sleep more!! I need energy!!!!!!!

Also can someone message me a link to the facebook page? I can't find Samantha.


----------



## cheerios

purelygemini said:


> I'm struggling to work. I have two jobs, one is at a drug and alcohol detox during the graveyard shift for 12 hours each shift and the other is at a restaurant. I don't have to work, I just choose to but I am seriously over it. I technically should be on bed rest since I'm a high risk pregnancy but I keep pushing myself because I like to make my own money. Went in to work at the restaurant tonight and was like screw this, I feel terrible and I'm so dizzy that everything is turning black when I'm walking with a tray of drinks, so I chose to go home and take care of myself instead of putting my job first, but now I feel kinda bad...I think I need to get over that and put the health of my baby first but it's hard.
> 
> Ok rant over lol

Oh Hun, sounds very tough!!! 

Aren't there laws to protect pregnant women from working graveyard shifts? Ie. That you continue to get paid but you don't work??? In Germany, pregnant women are not allowed to work after 8pm.


----------



## purelygemini

Laws for those kinds of things in America aren't very good but it's something I'll definitely look into. I just need to stop working altogether since my bf makes more than enough to take care of us both, it's just hard for me to let go and he's getting mad at me lol!


----------



## samae23

Been MIA for a little bit. Still been pretty nauseous, I even tried acupuncture I'm so desperate! It helped maybe a little. 

Navy, I'm so happy everything is ok with your little bean :)
Congrats on getting married Salamander!!




AdriansMama said:


> View attachment 892347
> 
> 
> Ok I have made a Facebook group :) if anyone would like to join please add me (you can unfriend me once your in the group ) I have it set to secret so I have to add everyone in but no one can see anything it is extremely private ! Above is a screenshot of my Facebook page so you know you have the right one. My name is Samantha Hayley
> 
> EDITED could you please send me a Facebook message when you add me just letting me know you're from here :)

I would love to join this group, just can't find you! Could you pm me a link?? :)

EDIT: I found you, nevermind!


----------



## agentBacon

Hi April ladies! May I join your group? We got our BFP Aug 10 and kind of been lurking this site for awhile... finally have the eggs to actually post :blush:

We decided to get an u/s on the 19th when I was suppose to be 5w5d but u/s tech measured embryo at 6w4d and we heard the little HB :happydance: 

I had no idea how amazing it is to grow a little human?! Virtual belly-bumps to all you ladies! 

Big congrats to those of you who are getting hitched! 8 years of martial bliss for me .. I think a little less for DH, lol. 

Love everyone's u/s pics! Am soooo looking forward to sharing this awesome journey with you all !! .... but first I gotta nap :sleep:


----------



## Best step mum

Can someone please send me a link to Samantha's Facebook page- I can't find it :-(


----------



## crazy4baby09

Welcome agent bacon!


----------



## purelygemini

Welcome agentbacon! You are hilarious, I love how you said "the eggs" instead of the balls, lmao!!


----------



## Misscalais

Does anyone still have that awful metallic taste in their mouth? Its making my nausea worse i feel like i can't escape my mouth lol i have to constantly chew on gum or mints but it only takes the taste away for a few minutes.
Is there anything i can do about it??


----------



## salamander91

Thanks ladies! We had a great day :)

Welcome misscalais and agentbacon xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Salamander-- Congratulations on the wedding!

Welcome Misscalais and agentBacon :hugs:

AFM-- I was able to pick up the baby's heartbeat with the doppler on Saturday. Such a wonderful sound.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo, Cntrygrl!! I haven't tried with mine since Fri, I figured after the US that Jellybean probably wanted to be left alone LOL


----------



## Powell130

I tried mine today since I just got it back even tho im too early lol im going to try again around 8 weeks


----------



## agentBacon

Was wondering if anyone is going to try for a home birth?

I had a consultation this past Friday with a midwife and we really clicked so I think I'll be trying to have my little one at home. 

something funny, DH finally told his parents yesterday to expect their first grand child, well after all the congrats his mom warned him to tell me not to cut my hair during pregnancy or else the baby will be born missing fingers or toes .... lol, she's so sweet to worry but I think thats one of those old wives tales I can sweep under the rug.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Would love the link to the FB page. Tried to look up Samantha but couldnt find her :) 

Finally put up the ticker. Sure hope I get to keep it up a while. Starting to feel off more then good these days. Thus is my first scan. So I hope to see a little heart beat. Ill be 5 weeks 6 days. Early but my HCG should be 40k


----------



## OwlGirl

Hi I just got my BFP last week, according to LMP, I'm due April 28th, 2016. :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hello, Owl!


----------



## OwlGirl

Hello, Navy! :) I've been looking for a april group since I got my BFP! :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Glad you found this one! Feel free to join us on FB as well if you like! I believe there are other April groups around (Some for after loss, some for LTTC and some just normal groups) Happy to have you!


----------



## OwlGirl

What is the FB group called? I'm only on TTC groups on FB haha. I'd love to join the one on FB!


----------



## agentBacon

Hi Owlgirl! I just joined too. 
Based on my LMP I'm due April 15 but at ultrasound they said I'm due April 9th.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Owl, if you go back a few pages, on of our members posted about it and you can find it from there (It's a Secret Group, so you can't just search it) :)


----------



## hal423

Welcome owlgirl and agent bacon! (The name is making me hungry - bacon is my absolute favorite!)

I sure hope that wives tale doesnt have any truth to it because I chopped ALL my hair off on Saturday, haha.


----------



## Kuji

Some old wives' tales are so crazy stupid xD 

My paternal grandmother was convinced that I had to stay away from anything that scared me because according to her, it was a known fact that if something scares you while you are pregnant, your baby will be part of it. Ex. She said that one of her friends got scared by a fish that her husband brought home and her baby was born with an actual fish tail! 

I mean, really?! I tried not to laugh but my God was it hard!


----------



## busybee98

Hey everyone hope ur all feeling ok. Quick question while I wait for the dr to call back. I saw green snotty mucous discharge today not blood or pink totally greenish white . Shud I b worried? Anyone have this? Might have overdone it a bit yesterday. Also dh and I dtd last night so was thinking that maybe that was why. Any ideas?


----------



## jtink28

um, i've never had green discharge, so i would definitely ask your dr about that one. i'm sure it's nothing, but check to make sure!


----------



## shellgirl

Welcome Owl! That is my hubby's b-day!


----------



## OwlGirl

Thank you! Funny thing my hubbys birthday is on Wedsday so this was his early 21st birthday gift. LOL.


----------



## MeeOhMya

Welcom agentbacon and owl!

We have the same due date Owl and funny because my birthday is on Wednesday. :)


----------



## OwlGirl

How ironic!!


----------



## busybee98

Thankfully dr said it's totally fine its just from hormones and increasef blood flow to pelvic area! Phew. I'm just so nervous these days.


----------



## AdriansMama

Well my ultrasound appointment was moved from Friday to tomorrow so I'll only be 6+ 1. Really hoping we manage to see that heartbeat!!
I've had awful nausea today and no appetite at all. Add that to the utter exhaustion and mood swings and I'm just a riot to be around lmao


----------



## agentBacon

good luck Adriansmama, hope you do get to see and hear the heart beat!

Hal - lol.. my husband is Ukrainian so bacon is a staple in our house.
I dont think you need to worry about your hair. I have girlfriends who got pixies while pregnant and their babies came out adorable with all baby parts where they should be. Also I hear your hair is suppose to grow fast during pregnancy due to all the hormones and also less hair fall out - which for me is good because DH says I shed more than our dogs :shrug:

Kuji - I remember hearing the same thing when I was a little girl and my aunt was expecting her first child. Funny how they still feel the need to warn us.


----------



## Kuji

Oh jeez! If hair grows faster, then I'll definitely need a haircut! My hair is already long enough imo and I wouldn't want it much longer. Although if it doesn't fall out as much, I have no complaints! I find my hair in the weirdest of places :haha: 

I know they're warning us out of love but sometimes I wonder if they really think about these "warnings" and how ridiculous some of them sound. I know things were different back in the day, but with science being a huge part of daily life, we know better than to believe the old wives tales that are what I call 'extremes'. Some are more believable, but then there are the really weird ones!


----------



## agentBacon

I am chuckling right there with you Kuji! You'd think with smartphones and skype they'd have less reasons to warn us of such things. But I guess their general concern for our well being out weighs the silliness. 

I do think my dog knew I was pregnant before I officially found out. He kept following me from room to room and even into the bathroom and even when I would close the door a bit I could see his little eye peeping at me through the little crack ... so yea, now I have a dog who has no respect for my personal space and is a peeping tom... and it doesnt help when my husband high-fives hims during these antics... oy vey!


----------



## Kuji

I agree. It's silly but hey, I guess it's a good laugh and it makes you feel good that they care! 

At least you have a dog. They usually(not always though) don't always enter the bathroom. I have cats so they NEED to be in the bathroom with me, everytime I go, no matter what. :haha: If I close the door, they will push it open! (it doesn't click shut unfortunately haha!)

I had the same thing with my cat! On the same day I found out I was pregnant (but earlier in the day), Nova(my female) would follow me everywhere and if I was in bed, she HAD to join me. Also she kept snuggling and nuzzling and wanting to go under the covers which is incredibly unusual of her. She's not the cuddly type. Later that day, I got my bfp and ever since that day, she's still "protective" of me and wanting to be around me. 

Pets just seem to know! :D


----------



## purelygemini

I have my first actual doctor appointment tomorrow! Hoping I like him and don't have to find another. I'm assuming it won't be very exciting, just a ton of paperwork and a million questions. I got an ultrasound a couple weeks ago from somewhere else but I'm not going to tell them in the hopes that I get another one hee hee :haha:

I also should be high risk because of low amniotic fluid in both of my past pregnancies, so I'm curious to see what his take will be on it. My last pregnancy over 10 years ago I was put on bed rest, and told that if I ever had any more kids then I should be on bed rest from the beginning but this is going to be a different doctor and I'm not sure how soon they can start measuring the fluids...good thing about that though is a lot more scans lol!


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome OwlGirl.

I think our thread has mixture of everyone on here from 1st timers, LTTCers, and PAL. I've definitely enjoyed the journey with these ladies so far.


----------



## shellgirl

That is too funny about the hair! I've never heard that one!


----------



## babymonkey18

Lol don't cut your hair!!!! ;) you want all those fingers and toes in tact!!! That's so funny...

Pregnancy hormones sorta stall your hair from falling out. So when you normally shed hair, most of it will not come out. Then after hormones go back to normal after you deliver you go back to losing the regular amount...PLUS all the hair you should have lost over the past 9+ months. So don't be shocked when some day in your child's first year you find your hair coming out in GOBS.....it's kind of crazy!


----------



## babymonkey18

Afm I've had a migraine for about 36 hrs. I get migraines frequently but they usually don't go longer than 24 hrs. When I was pregnant with my first they tended to last 3 or so days. Not too happy about this. Especially having to entertain and take care of a toddler!!


----------



## busybee98

Purely Gemini, I had low fluid last time too but only at the end so I was induced at 37 weeks for it. I asked if it puts me at increased risk this time and Dr seemed to think not but I am concerned. I hope it's doesn't happen again but im not on bedrest.


----------



## agentBacon

Good luck Purelygemini, hope you get good news and all is well! 

Aww, Kuji your cat sounds adorable. I'd prefer a nuzzling cat rather than an in your face all the time dog thats also a bit of a jerk. 

Babymonkey, there goes my hopes of having both voluptuous rack and voluminous hair after birth. Massive hair shedding is just not as sexy as it sounds.:nope:

Nausea is finally starting to ebb so I'm feeling a bit cheekier lately.


----------



## Mdc

Adriansmama, good luck! We did get to see the HB when the little vampire measured 6+1, but I also have heard plenty of people where it was too early. Although fx'd you see it to give you a sigh of relief. 

Kuji and agentbacon, I swear my cat knew before I took at test also. I was getting so annoyed she kept jumping in my lap and seriously would stay there for hours. I even wrote it in my notes in FF because I thought it was so weird...either that or I was going a little crazy. :haha:

Purely, I would do the same and stay hush hush on the previous US in hopes of sneaking another peak. GL tomorrow!

Welcome owlgirl!

Babymonkey, sorry about the migraines and 72 hours...double sorry. 

Kind of excited today because my Doppler is supposed to show up! I know some people are really pro and others really con, but I am hoping to use it sparingly when I get nervous. The little vampire must be getting ready to grow because I was exhausted yesterday, and the past couple of days all I was to snack on is Pellegrino and cheese. Too bad what I really want is the yummy non-pasteurized cheese and I could throw in some salmi, but I guess baby bells will have to suffice for now :haha:


----------



## OwlGirl

I'm such a procrastinator. I just scheduled my first Ob/Gyn appointment. My doctor won't be available during April to deliver the baby, so I had to go with a new one. Ugh. I'm so f***ing frustrated. I wanted THAT doctor, because that's the doctor that delivered me! Sigh. I hope everything will be alright. Sept 22nd can't come soon enough.


----------



## babymonkey18

agentBacon said:


> Good luck Purelygemini, hope you get good news and all is well!
> 
> Aww, Kuji your cat sounds adorable. I'd prefer a nuzzling cat rather than an in your face all the time dog thats also a bit of a jerk.
> 
> Babymonkey, there goes my hopes of having both voluptuous rack and voluminous hair after birth. Massive hair shedding is just not as sexy as it sounds.:nope:
> 
> Nausea is finally starting to ebb so I'm feeling a bit cheekier lately.

Lol! Well it doesn't happen to everyone, but most. I have heard of pregnancy changing hair texture though, permanently, for better or for worse sometimes. For me, during pregnancy my hair didn't get very greasy at all after first trimester so I was able to wash only once a week and because of that my hair became more healthy and I've been able to maintain that


----------



## NDTaber9211

Had my first scan today and we got to see and hear the heartbeat! I'm 6+1 and my new edd is April 25th. 4 years of infertility and it finally happened!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-01-10-13-45_1.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4









20150901_095825_1_2.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mdc

Taber, a huge CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## babymonkey18

Taber, how amazingly wonderful! It's happening


----------



## cntrygrl

Congratulations Taber!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tag74

Hi guys, I have been lurking and celebrating all of you and now cautiously post.

My beta started slow so my doctor told me I was having a chemical pregnancy. He, I quote, told my husband when asked, what are the chances of this pregnancy turning around said, "slim to none". That night my doctor was hospitalized for a medical condition so he doesn't know the rest of the story as he hasn't been back to work soooooo....

My blood work soon showed otherwise. Since I conceived after my MC but before I got my first AF, I am not having a scan until next Tuesday where by my calculations I'll be 7 weeks, 2 days and by their calculations 6 weeks, 6 days. To say the least I'm extremely nervous.

Here are the numbers...I'll report back in next Tuesday after my scan. Just asking for prayers as I will be devastated if I see an empty sac again.

DPO Beta Doubling Time
12 13.0 (Undefined)
15 122.0 22.3 hours
17 173.0 95.3 hours
19 344.0 48.4 hours
23 1647.0 42.5 hours
25 7248 22 hours


----------



## Chloe597

taber, contrats!

Tag, looks like good numbers to me! hope your scan shows only good things!!

GL to everyone else getting scans this week! So jealous over here!

WRT the pet thing, i was on vacation and when i came back, my cat was unusually clingy to me too, sleeping in bed with me as soon as i got in it, laying on my belly, etc. i got my BFP just a few days after i noticed her being extra affectionate. I had assumed it was because she missed me, but I think she also knew something was happening inside me before I even did!


----------



## cheerios

purelygemini said:


> Laws for those kinds of things in America aren't very good but it's something I'll definitely look into. I just need to stop working altogether since my bf makes more than enough to take care of us both, it's just hard for me to let go and he's getting mad at me lol!

Oh hun,

Give yourself some time to relax. Things will be hectic enough when baby gets here. 

How many kids do you have now? And how old are they if I may ask? Do u have 2 boys?


----------



## coolbabe843

I had my first ultrasound...edd was exact for my last period...I was trying to figure out the ramzi theory but no idea how to
 



Attached Files:







5306_10154164649113662_1392135253124166063_n.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tag74

coolbabe843 said:


> I had my first ultrasound...edd was exact for my last period...I was trying to figure out the ramzi theory but no idea how to

I found this! Looks like GIRL!
 



Attached Files:







AXQe1po-1.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## babymonkey18

Prayers for you tag <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

coolbabe843 said:


> I had my first ultrasound...edd was exact for my last period...I was trying to figure out the ramzi theory but no idea how to

You need to find where your cervix is, the if its from the left of the cervix its girl, to the right means boy :)


----------



## AdriansMama

I had my ultrasound today and they only saw a gestational sac and yolk sac . They dated me between 5-6 weeks . The tech didn't seem concerned as I have irregular periods but I'm a little devastated. I've read some really great stories online so I'm just hoping for the best on our next scan although I don't know when that is yet. My test lines are still darker than the control lines I'm really hoping there's a chance that this will turn around. I also have a good sized cyst on my right ovary. Next week ms to hurry up I'm already going crazy being stuck in this limbo


----------



## Sophie2015

AdriansMama said:


> I had my ultrasound today and they only saw a gestational sac and yolk sac . They dated me between 5-6 weeks . The tech didn't seem concerned as I have irregular periods but I'm a little devastated. I've read some really great stories online so I'm just hoping for the best on our next scan although I don't know when that is yet. My test lines are still darker than the control lines I'm really hoping there's a chance that this will turn around. I also have a good sized cyst on my right ovary. Next week ms to hurry up I'm already going crazy being stuck in this limbo

Praying it's just a few days too early to see the embryo and a heartbeat. I know how hard the waiting is. I had to do this twice last year. I just wanted to sleep until the next ultrasound.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Adriansmama, so sorry you are going through this stress. 
I had a scan when I was 5 + 5 and all they could see what the gestational sac and yolk sac nothing else as yet.... so not far behind you. One week later we saw a heartbeat.

I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Tag-- Lots of thoughts!

AdriansMama-- Hoping they see more next time.


----------



## shellgirl

Tag, I continue to pray for you every day and really think that this pregnancy will be sticky and next week will show a little heart beating away <3

Adriansmama, a yolk is such a good sign and I think it most likely is just too early since you aren't positive about when you ovulated. :hugs:


----------



## AdriansMama

Thank you ladies :) I have a follow up with my doctor tomorrow afternoon and then an ultrasound next Tuesday. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## hiphophooray

Just testing my signature :)


----------



## jtink28

I had my first OB appt today. I had a very quick ultrasound beforehand, where we saw the baby wiggling around, moving its arms and legs and being super cute. it measured right on track for my april 8th due date. 

they also gave me a prescription for diclegis to help with the nausea. anyone heard of it?


----------



## babymonkey18

Yay jtink!!! :)

I'm getting so excited for my appt on Friday. Almost there! I know no scan but I'll be 8+1. Do you think they could find hb with the Doppler? I'm guessing they'll at least try. According to lmp I'm 9 weeks (but I know that's a week off) so they'll probably treat me as such until I can get a dating scan.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Woohoo jtink that's awesome that they did another quick scan!


----------



## Sophie2015

jtink28 said:


> I had my first OB appt today. I had a very quick ultrasound beforehand, where we saw the baby wiggling around, moving its arms and legs and being super cute. it measured right on track for my april 8th due date.
> 
> they also gave me a prescription for diclegis to help with the nausea. anyone heard of it?

Diclegis is all they prescribe where I am. I work maternal fetal medicine and half our moms and nurses take it. It seems to work well.


----------



## cheerios

AdriansMama said:


> Thank you ladies :) I have a follow up with my doctor tomorrow afternoon and then an ultrasound next Tuesday. I'm hoping for the best.

Oh yes. I know how scary that it be not to see a heartbeat.

It's the same with my first pregnancy. I went there at 6 weeks and they could see the sac and yolk but no heartbeat. I was SO worried. Went back there 4 days later and saw the heartbeat beating away. It was a crappy long 4-day wait though, I have to admit. 

I'm pretty sure that it's just because your pregnancy is too early. The dark pregnancy lines are definitely a great sign!


----------



## AdriansMama

cheerios said:


> AdriansMama said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies :) I have a follow up with my doctor tomorrow afternoon and then an ultrasound next Tuesday. I'm hoping for the best.
> 
> Oh yes. I know how scary that it be not to see a heartbeat.
> 
> It's the same with my first pregnancy. I went there at 6 weeks and they could see the sac and yolk but no heartbeat. I was SO worried. Went back there 4 days later and saw the heartbeat beating away. It was a crappy long 4-day wait though, I have to admit.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that it's just because your pregnancy is too early. The dark pregnancy lines are definitely a great sign!Click to expand...

Ive heard and read so many stories like mine with great outcomes in really hoping that's what's in store for me !! My test line is darker than the control on all test brands but one and have been for days now. So nervous and scared for Tuesday but it can't come soon enough.


----------



## Mdc

Happy Wednesday everyone. I woke up today thinking it was Friday...oh cruel joke!

Tag, so happy your betas look good and wishing you all the best for Tuesday. 

Coolbabe, wonderful scan!

Adriansmama, so sorry about the not ideal news, but I agree with everyone else it sounds like you are just a little too early especially with such dark pregnancy lines. Fingers crossed for you on Tuesday! Sounds like you have a positive attitude so I hope the wait goes quickly. Sounds like Tuesday is a big day for a lot of us. 

Jtink, glad you saw your nice wiggly LO!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Just wanted to update here. My HCG dropped last Friday & the M/C started on Monday. We are crushed, but will continue with our plan for IVF in the Spring. Hope you all have a great pregnancy & healthy babies!!!!


----------



## Mdc

Cupcake, what awful news and I am so sorry. Good luck with your IVF plan and hope you are back here quickly!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm so sorry cupcake :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Cupcake I'm so sorry :(


----------



## babymonkey18

So sorry cupcake, hugs <3


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry cupcake.


----------



## jtink28

so sorry cupcake. :(


----------



## crazy4baby09

So sorry cupcake!


----------



## Christie2011

This morning I had some bleeding. It wasn't bright red, but not exactly brown either. I had implantation bleeding with my first, but isn't 6 weeks a little late for that? It wasn't enough to fill a pad, but I did need a liner. It has stopped. I have my scan in the morning, so I'll get definite answers, but curious about bleeding at 6 weeks. 

Also, anyone who has gotten past the ms stage, when did it stop? This constant nauseous feeling is annoying! It's not extreme, just annoying at the moment. Sometimes goes away if I eat, some times not. And I also almost always feel slightly light headed, probably in part to the nauseousness.


----------



## shellgirl

I am so sorry cupcake. Hugs & prayers to you.


----------



## shellgirl

Christie2011 said:


> This morning I had some bleeding. It wasn't bright red, but not exactly brown either. I had implantation bleeding with my first, but isn't 6 weeks a little late for that? It wasn't enough to fill a pad, but I did need a liner. It has stopped. I have my scan in the morning, so I'll get definite answers, but curious about bleeding at 6 weeks.
> 
> Also, anyone who has gotten past the ms stage, when did it stop? This constant nauseous feeling is annoying! It's not extreme, just annoying at the moment. Sometimes goes away if I eat, some times not. And I also almost always feel slightly light headed, probably in part to the nauseousness.

I had a little bit of brown spotting at 6w5d. I went in for a scan the next day and everything was fine and they didn't find the source. They said it was almost surely not from in the uterus, but who knows. I was on pelvic rest, so not having sex either for it to be from cervix irritation. I think sometimes it just happens and nobody knows. I hope everything is okay with your scan tomorrow!


----------



## shellgirl

Was finally able to find the heartbeat with my doppler today! I've been trying every now and then since my 7th week with no luck. I wasn't trying very hard though as I'd give up in a couple of minutes if I didn't find it. I spent a little longer today while dd was a sleep and found it. The little stinker was hiding low on my left side!


----------



## No Doubt

Me too Shell...just now! Same place!


----------



## salamander91

So sorry cupcake :(


----------



## tag74

So sorry cupcake. :friends:


----------



## cntrygrl

I am so sorry cupcake :hugs: Wishing you lots of sticky dust for you next IVF cycle.


----------



## Christie2011

Had my scan this morning and everything looks great. Two little beans and two little heartbeats. Measuring 6w1d and 6w4d.


----------



## shellgirl

Woo-hoo Christie!!! Double congratulations! Twinnies!!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay Christie! 

How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## cntrygrl

Congratulations Christie! Our first set of twins!


----------



## Christie2011

No Doubt said:


> Yay Christie!
> 
> How are you feeling otherwise?

Very slight, but annoying nausea, and I get tired really quickly by the end of the day (could be from the progesterone and endometrin I'm on, or the twins, or all the work I've been doing to try to get my house ready to sell, or all of it).

Another scan in two weeks then I 'graduate' to my regular ob. I will try to remember to post scan pics when I get home (if I don't fall asleep first).


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations Christie! Exciting :D


----------



## Mdc

Shell and nodoubt, congrats on the little HB! I was so excited when I heard it too. 

Christie, so glad the scan was good and omg TWINS!!! What a great day for your growing family. 

Awww, finally Friday. I hope all the U.S. peeps have a nice relaxing long weekend.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats Christie!!


----------



## busybee98

Wow christie ! Congrats! Double the excitement!


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Congrats on the twins, Christie! And yay for the good scans, ladies! 

My condolences, cupcake. Sending you good wishes for a sticky one on your next try! 

AFM, since I've not been posting much, not a lot has changes. Nausea all freaking day. We're having a housewarming party tomorrow, and will be announcing it then (I know, a bit early at 8 weeks, but I just don't think I can wait until 12!!!). We told our families today, although we'd told our parents only 2 weeks ago. Won't be telling work until October, though, if I can help it. 

We got some other major stressors going on besides baby, though. Our wedding is officially a year from yesterday, and earlier this week we found a major leak in our kitchen that's almost certainly going to require a full demo and remodel of the kitchen starting on Tuesday! It wouldn't be so bad if there wasn't an absolutely HORRIFIC smell from the stagnant water/rotting food. We've got plug-ins to try and cover it up, but with my bloodhound nose right now it's just awful. Ugh! I'm already sooo ready to be in October, when I'll be out of the first tri and the kitchen should be done.


----------



## No Doubt

Christie we're selling too so I'm right there with you, though our house is already listed...still a pain though.

Ash, that sucks! Unexpected expenses...urgh. Hopefully this tune pass quickly for you.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey all, Finding it hard to keep up woth this morning sickness. It isnt super strong right now just constant and annoying. I had an US yesterday at 5-6 and everything ws right on track. Saw a HB of 101, little worried that that is too slow. But for more baby is there and growing.


----------



## hal423

Oh cupcake - I'm so so sorry to read your news. My heart breaks for you and I hope you get your rainbow very soon, hon. Big hugs to you!

Christie - twins! Omg that's amazing! Congrats!


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats christie on twins !!

Cupcake hun so sorry xx

M2ps congrats on seeing bubs xxx


----------



## Christie2011

mommyof2peas said:


> Hey all, Finding it hard to keep up woth this morning sickness. It isnt super strong right now just constant and annoying. I had an US yesterday at 5-6 and everything ws right on track. Saw a HB of 101, little worried that that is too slow. But for more baby is there and growing.

The heart rates of my twins were 111 and 114. I think they start out a little slower when they just start beating and will get up to the higher side of things in a few weeks. Doctor said everything looked good so I won't worry about low rates yet.


----------



## babymonkey18

My first appointment went well 
They did an unofficial, grainy ultrasound, and I saw bean! :) the midwife said the heart beat looked in the 160s. I called my immediate family and told them I'm pregnant. We will tell dh's family tonight when they are all home. We have a referral for a dating ultrasound because my cycles are long usually. I don't want my edd to be off!


----------



## Kuji

I'll be announcing to my grandmother on the 15th that I'm pregnant! I'm so excited because she's always been a HUGE part of my life since I was a baby. She's like a second mother to me. However, she does have a flaw of being a bit of a blabber mouth so I didn't want to tell her too soon or else the whole family would know! 

So the 15th is when it'll be told to her since I'll be going to stay with her for a week :) She literally has no idea right now and I'm really excited to tell her! Well, give her a gift that'll announce it. I'll also be filming it, I'm hoping for a great reaction! She's wanted a baby from me for a long time now :haha: I am going to be so impatient until that day!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Congratulations on the twins!


----------



## ksierra44

agentBacon said:


> Was wondering if anyone is going to try for a home birth?
> 
> I had a consultation this past Friday with a midwife and we really clicked so I think I'll be trying to have my little one at home.
> 
> something funny, DH finally told his parents yesterday to expect their first grand child, well after all the congrats his mom warned him to tell me not to cut my hair during pregnancy or else the baby will be born missing fingers or toes .... lol, she's so sweet to worry but I think thats one of those old wives tales I can sweep under the rug.


We met with a midwife before getting pregnant and love her! She works "with" an OB whom i'm now seeing because of my history. Im hoping we can do a home birth if this pregnancy stays healthy.


----------



## ksierra44

I hear you all on the morning sickness. Its awful!!!!!


----------



## Kuji

I would LOVE to do a home birth but I'm worried they'll see me as high risk due to my weight. I guess we'll see what'll happen but I'm not putting my hopes up on this :(


----------



## Christie2011

Here are my babies!
 



Attached Files:







6w2d.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shellgirl

Christie2011 said:


> Here are my babies!

Hi Babies! You look beautiful!


----------



## Kuji

Awww so cute Christie! :D Congrats!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Love it Christie!


----------



## SBBaby

Hi guys!

I am due 4-14-16. Just had my scan yesterday. HB 171. So excited! I will post my first us here soon because I'd love to get your thoughts on the left-right method. It looks dead center to me! Anyway just wanted to kind of introduce myself to you! This is my second - I have a gorgeous 15 month old daughter.


----------



## xLilypopsx

Hey everyone,

I am due April 16th from LMP I have had 2 scans due to cramping and spotting one at 5w6d and we saw a heartbeat  yippe and then the 2nd scan was Friday just gone and we were measuring 7w6d  we saw bub with a super strong heartbeat  and looking like a cute little splodge haha this is our first baby and were so excited! Looking forward to making some bump buddies xx

Xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

Welcome SBBaby and Lilypops!


----------



## Laska5

Christie2011 said:


> Here are my babies!

wow that is so exciting!!! Congratulations! Beautiful looking scan there!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome SBBaby and xLilypopsx :hugs: How is everyone doing?


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Welcome to the new ladies! :hugs:

I'm still hardly able to keep anything down, or eat much. Nausea all day, and I've dropped about 15 lbs (not that you can really tell, as I'm bloated to boot). Is it the 2nd tri yet?! :haha:


----------



## SBBaby

The yolk sac is at the bottom of my US guys! What do you think I am having?? How do I tell if it's on the right or left!? I have a little girl that is 15 months and am more nauseous this pregnancy, and this bean looks bigger than my girl did at the same time. So maybe a boy? 


https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l224/ValerieCSR/unnamed-2.jpg


----------



## AdriansMama

Great news at our scan today :) little nugget measured 6 weeks 2 days and has a heart rate of 122 bpm !!


----------



## shellgirl

Hooray for the beautiful scans ladies!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Nice scan pics and congrats on twins Christie! Welcome new ladies :)


----------



## Mdc

Unfortunately my scan did not end well and the baby stopped growing at 9w1d so this is good bye for now. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry mdc.


----------



## KozmikKitten

so sorry mdc :(


----------



## hal423

So sorry to hear that Mdc. Big hugs to you.


----------



## jtink28

Oh mdc, I am so so sorry.


----------



## MeeOhMya

Sorry to hear that mdc


----------



## crazy4baby09

Im sorry mdc


----------



## salamander91

So sorry Mdc xx


----------



## Chloe597

So sorry, mdc. :hugs:


----------



## shellgirl

Mdc, I am so very sorry. We are here for you :hugs:


----------



## cheerios

So sorry mdc. &#128546; Hope you get your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## cheerios

Any scans coming up? 

My next scan is on Friday already! I'll be 10 weeks 2 days. Decided to go back to my original gynae to do the prenatal screenings because I'm just familiar and comfortable with her. It will be a 25-min drive but I think it should be fine. It was such a hassle trying to figure out which gynae to switch to (we moved house a year ago) but now at least I have decided to stay put with my old one.


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry Mdc :hugs:


----------



## Chloe597

My first scan is in exactly 1 week! I should be 8-9 weeks by then. Super nervous. I've been pretty miserable this last week with morning sickness. i've been prescribed diclegis so i'm hoping that is the miracle drug that makes me want to eat and be normal again. otherwise i have 4 more weeks of this feeling :(


----------



## EmmyReece

We had a bit of a scare last night with me bleeding. So went to hospital to get everything checked over (after phoning for advise) to be on the safe side. We saw our gorgeous little jelly bean (nickname from a close friend) and the heartbeat flickering away :cloud9: And we get to see him/her all over again on monday as that's when my first "official" scan is booked for as we weren't 100% sure on my dates.
 



Attached Files:







jellybean.jpg
File size: 119.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Christie2011

What is wrong with the pharmacy? After two weeks of constant nausea, I finally asked for some meds. My nurse called in a script for diclegis but didn't say how many pills, just said 30 days worth, so the pharmacy was like I don't know how many to give you since you can take 1-4/day depending how you respond so she wouldn't give me any. Now I have to wait another day to feel any better.

I've been trying to get my boys to tell me what they think we should name the babies and so far the only thing they have come up with is 'monkeys'. So I guess until they are born and I know what their names will be, they will be my little monkeys.

My next scan is next Friday, should be 8w 2d.


----------



## Powell130

Oh honey im so so sorry


----------



## babymonkey18

So sorry mdc :,(

My first real scan is next Tuesday. It isn't necessary but midwife and I thought it would be best to get accurate dates since I have long cycles. I'm excited. I will be 9+6 based off of my (very educated lol) guess at ovulation.


----------



## salamander91

My next scan is this afternoon. Cant wait to see squishy again :)


----------



## Misscalais

Mdc said:


> Unfortunately my scan did not end well and the baby stopped growing at 9w1d so this is good bye for now. Best of luck to everyone.

Im so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## heychrissie

So sorry to everyone that's out &#128543; and good luck everybody with scans coming up!
I've got my second scan tomorrow morning...my last scan (last Thursday) I was measuring at 5 weeks when I thought I was 6+5, so I'm a little worried...


----------



## AdriansMama

heychrissie said:


> So sorry to everyone that's out &#55357;&#56863; and good luck everybody with scans coming up!
> I've got my second scan tomorrow morning...my last scan (last Thursday) I was measuring at 5 weeks when I thought I was 6+5, so I'm a little worried...

I completely understand where you are coming from !! I had the same thing happen but when I went back we had a little nugget with a heartbeat :) wishing you the best of luck at your scan


----------



## crazy4baby09

Good luck to everyone with scans coming up. I still wont get a scan until Sept 30th when I will be 11 wks. I wish I could have on sooner just so I can know my baby is ok. I have plenty of morning sickness though and am tired a lot so I'm hoping that means baby is ok. I just feel like I have forever to wait!


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck Chrissie!


----------



## Chloe597

Christie, sorry about the Diclegis! My Dr said to take 2 before bedtime and 1 in the morning. so i have a 30 day prescription of 90 pills. and thankfully insurance paid for most of it, so it was only $30. I was really worried it would be $200+

MS has subsided a LOT thanks to Diclegis and my unisom+B6 prior to getting a diclegis prescription. I still have crazy sore nipples and fatigue, plus i now have a head cold, making things that much more awesome. I don't know how people survive this without drugs...


----------



## tag74

MDC, I am so very sorry! :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

Back from my appt, baby hasn't grown. no Hb could be found. I go back to radiology at 2 for more detailed scan.


----------



## tag74

:( So sorry. This breaks my heart!


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry Navy. :hugs:


----------



## crazy4baby09

:( I'm sorry navy


----------



## cheerios

Oh no Navy.... I'm soo sorry. Got no words....:cry:


----------



## busybee98

Oh no navy. So sorry. Hugs!


----------



## AnglophileAsh

I'm so, so sorry, Navy & MDC! :( Many, many hugs to you both. Navy, you especially have been a pillar of strength on this board with your presence and support.


----------



## wantingbubba7

I'm so sorry MDC and Navy 
:( :( :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

Second scan revealed The baby is gone. It it stopped developing a couple days after my last US. Dr wants a D&C to test the baby for everything so I'm scheduled for Tues. Thank you all for your support ladies.


----------



## shellgirl

:hugs: Navy. I know there are no words. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Misscalais

NavyLadybug said:


> Second scan revealed The baby is gone. It it stopped developing a couple days after my last US. Dr wants a D&C to test the baby for everything so I'm scheduled for Tues. Thank you all for your support ladies.

Gosh im so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## cheerios

NavyLadybug said:


> Second scan revealed The baby is gone. It it stopped developing a couple days after my last US. Dr wants a D&C to test the baby for everything so I'm scheduled for Tues. Thank you all for your support ladies.

My heart is so broken for you. I can't even imagine the pain you're going through right now. So so sorry. 

Prayers for you.


----------



## coolbabe843

so sorry navy and mdc! I pretty much lost all my symptoms although i didnt have to many to begin with, dont go back to doc till the 30th when I am 12 weeks so holding onto hope over this way!


----------



## heychrissie

So sorry to everyone with bad news :hugs:

My scan yesterday set my mind at ease a bit regarding my previous scan, been put back up to 7+3 (7+2 yesterday, according to my report. In the app I was told 6+5 - I assume she remeasured?) and we saw the heartbeat. So I assume baby had a super growth spurt or something, haha.


----------



## cntrygrl

Do we have any scans or doctor's appointments this week? How is everyone?


----------



## mommyof2peas

My next scan is the 22nd. I think most everyone is dealing with ms


----------



## shellgirl

cntrygrl said:


> Do we have any scans or doctor's appointments this week? How is everyone?

No scan or appt, but I am looking forward to Wednesday! That's the day I should be getting my results from Panorama and will hopefully hear the baby is healthy...and actually find out the gender too! EEK!


----------



## Powell130

https://youtu.be/kEiks85Ucis



:happydance:


----------



## cntrygrl

My nausea luckily started subsiding last week. My NT ultrasound is the 22nd also.


----------



## shellgirl

Powell130 said:


> https://youtu.be/kEiks85Ucis
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance:

Yay!!! You found it!!! :happydance:


----------



## MeeOhMya

My first scan is the 24th! Forever away it seems. I'm just starving all the time but no other symptoms really which I think is strange. Oh I have been having headaches too. 

Excited for you shell! Hoping you hear good news Wednesday and how nice you get to find out the gender so early! Do you have an instinct on what you think baby is?

Beautiful sound Powell!


----------



## shellgirl

MeeOhMya said:


> My first scan is the 24th! Forever away it seems. I'm just starving all the time but no other symptoms really which I think is strange. Oh I have been having headaches too.
> 
> Excited for you shell! Hoping you hear good news Wednesday and how nice you get to find out the gender so early! Do you have an instinct on what you think baby is?
> 
> Beautiful sound Powell!

Thanks! I've really been back and forth on this one! But since my first instinct was girl, I guess I'll go with that one :thumbup: Wouldn't be shocked to discover a little boy in there either though, so who knows! :shrug:


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi ladies. I had some bleeding yesterday so I went for scan today. The ultrasound showed a very active baby measuring 5 days ahead! At 11+4 but also showed a 1cm bleed spot next to the amniotic sac. Does anyone have experience of this that can give me some hope or info etc? Thanks xx


----------



## Chloe597

I have my first scan on wednesday this week! So nervous, i can't believe I have waited almost a month now for this appointment!


----------



## tag74

You all have been an incredible group of women so I hope you don't think I'm not reciprocating BUT I do need to take an indefinite break from all things babies.

Today, I got a scan before my official one tomorrow at the hospital. It wasn't good news.

Our future plans are at a stand still. I'm 41 now and I need to focus on getting my mind and body under control.

So for now, I need to bid thee a farewell. When I get my physical and emotional strength in check I'll be back. I hope you all understand.


----------



## cheerios

tag74 said:


> You all have been an incredible group of women so I hope you don't think I'm not reciprocating BUT I do need to take an indefinite break from all things babies.
> 
> Today, I got a scan before my official one tomorrow at the hospital. It wasn't good news.
> 
> Our future plans are at a stand still. I'm 41 now and I need to focus on getting my mind and body under control.
> 
> So for now, I need to bid thee a farewell. When I get my physical and emotional strength in check I'll be back. I hope you all understand.

I'm soo sorry Tag. 

Yes please take a break for yourself. 

BnB is great but there's a lot of baby-related stuff here. I try not to log on too often either if I wanna give myself a break. 

I hope you'll find new perspective and hope for your plans ahead.


----------



## Misscalais

cntrygrl said:


> Do we have any scans or doctor's appointments this week? How is everyone?

I had my 1st mw appt today. Got to hear the babies heart beat for about 7 seconds before it moved and we couldn't find it again. I have my form to book in for nt scan and im hoping to have that done around 13 weeks.


----------



## Misscalais

tag74 said:


> You all have been an incredible group of women so I hope you don't think I'm not reciprocating BUT I do need to take an indefinite break from all things babies.
> 
> Today, I got a scan before my official one tomorrow at the hospital. It wasn't good news.
> 
> Our future plans are at a stand still. I'm 41 now and I need to focus on getting my mind and body under control.
> 
> So for now, I need to bid thee a farewell. When I get my physical and emotional strength in check I'll be back. I hope you all understand.

Big hugs hun :hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

Tag I am so sorry. Sending you a big massive HUG!


----------



## cntrygrl

youngmam-- Did you want me to change your due date?


----------



## hellojello25

Just found this thread!! :winkwink:

So excited! Our little one is due on 4/16/16 :happydance:


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome hellojello25 :hugs:


----------



## youngmamttc

cntrygrl said:


> youngmam-- Did you want me to change your due date?

I've got my official dating scan next Wednesday so I'll probably need it updating then. If these measurements are right though I think I'm 31st March. Would you mind if I stayed here with you? Xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Not at all I think We have another end of March baby already.


----------



## babymonkey18

Dating/first scan in a little over 2 hours!


----------



## hiphophooray

youngmamttc said:


> Hi ladies. I had some bleeding yesterday so I went for scan today. The ultrasound showed a very active baby measuring 5 days ahead! At 11+4 but also showed a 1cm bleed spot next to the amniotic sac. Does anyone have experience of this that can give me some hope or info etc? Thanks xx

I had the same thing, bleeding on Sunday, went to the ER and scan measured baby at 11 w 4 days, 4 days ahead! (After sayimg i was miscarryimg due to no HB on doppler and HCG dropping) They didnt give me a cause for the bleed yet, hopefully my OB will tomorrow at my follow up appt. Only btown spotting so I am starting to feel more hopeful. I have put myself on bed rest at least until the doc tells me whats going on..What I can say that might help is I have googled this for days, and spoken with 3 other women I personally know very well who had the exact same thing and all have healthy babies now :) good luck!!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome jello!

Young I don't mind if you stay!


----------



## Powell130

babymonkey18 said:


> Dating/first scan in a little over 2 hours!

How did it go?


----------



## Misscalais

hellojello25 said:


> Just found this thread!! :winkwink:
> 
> So excited! Our little one is due on 4/16/16 :happydance:

Welcome :)


----------



## babymonkey18

Powell130 said:


> babymonkey18 said:
> 
> 
> Dating/first scan in a little over 2 hours!
> 
> How did it go?Click to expand...

 it went great, thanks! The tech said baby was measuring 10+2 (+/-6 days lol) so midwife will take a look and give me an updated due date. Hb was 164 bpm and we could see all the limb buds, the brain, and the shape of the face already. Not like specifics of course but like mouth, nose, etc. It was pretty clear. I feel so blessed


----------



## cntrygrl

Babymonkey-- Yay! for a great scan


----------



## Chloe597

I had my first scan today! EDD is 4/26. I'm 8w1d. Saw a heartbeat and a very chill little bean. Going for my NT scan on 10/9 and i will have the blood test to learn the gender that same week :) Cntry girl, can you please move my EDD? I wish it was the 19th, cuz then this MS would be over sooner!


----------



## cntrygrl

You are all moved Chloe. Yay on the great scan!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Anyone taking Zolfran? I had the WORST stomach cramps this morning. Like the ones you get right before you have diarrhea. But I didn't have diarrhea although I did have a bm. This happened last time too although I also was vomiting. I went to the ER. I'm wondering if it's a side effect of constipation from Zolfran or gall bladder


----------



## Powell130

Zofran is for nausea I believe. I honestly didnt think it was prescribed during pregnancy anymore due to birth defects?


----------



## Sophie2015

Powell130 said:


> Zofran is for nausea I believe. I honestly didnt think it was prescribed during pregnancy anymore due to birth defects?


I currently have a friend involved in a class action lawsuit with the manufacturers of Zofran because her baby was born with a cleft palate and has required multiple surgeries. It is also linked to heart defects.


----------



## Chloe597

My doctor offered me Zofran today as well. I was quite surprised. I didn't ask her why, i just said no thanks. I read that after 10 weeks it wont affect fetal development, but thats around the time when MS is turning the corner anyway, so a bit late! Not everyone using zofran has babies with birth defects. I took it with my first and she turned out totally fine, luckily! But i am too nervous to try it again, no matter how awful i feel (and I felt really awful tonight...)


----------



## purelygemini

Cntrygirl can you change my date to 4/7 please? Just decided to go with the date from lmp instead of O since baby seems to be measuring closer to that one. Thanks!

I would be way too scared to try zofran, it wouldn't be worth the risk to me. But then again I haven't had debilitating morning sickness so maybe that would make me sing a different tune lol


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Welcome hellojello! We have the same due date! :hugs:

I've been wondering about asking for nausea relief myself. I'm throwing up about 4-5 times a day, and I'm constantly feeling about 8 out of 10 on the nausea scale. My first appointment is Monday, and I'll be 10+2, so it might not be worth it at that point. But I feel so sick, and I've lost 15 lbs in less than 4 weeks (not that you can tell, I'm totally bloated, so I look like I've popped already!). I'm practically catatonic at work, lol. I've got seabands on 24/7, lots of hard candies, herbal tea like peppermint and chamomile. But taking something that could hurt the baby, even potentially, keeps me from asking. Can't you tell what kind of anxious mother I'm going to be?!


----------



## Powell130

Sophie2015 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Zofran is for nausea I believe. I honestly didnt think it was prescribed during pregnancy anymore due to birth defects?
> 
> 
> I currently have a friend involved in a class action lawsuit with the manufacturers of Zofran because her baby was born with a cleft palate and has required multiple surgeries. It is also linked to heart defects.Click to expand...

A friend of mine as well. Her son was born with two different heart defects


----------



## Sophie2015

I also have a friend who popped Zofran like candy with both of her pregnancies and had no issues. It is no longer prescribed where I am. Now they are using Diclegis which I hear works well and is nothing more than Benadryl and B vitamins. It's a new drug so I guess the jury is out still on safety but the ingredients lead me to believe it's prob okay to use. Maybe call and ask for that or just try taking Benadryl with Vitamin B6 and see if it helps.


----------



## cntrygrl

purelygemini-- You are all changed :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

I only took it three times because of the risks. My ms gets do bad I can't get out of bed. Although I'm trying to take b6 instead and hope that works. I have 4 other kiddos and a hubby so laying around isn't an option.


----------



## Powell130

mommyof2peas said:


> I only took it three times because of the risks. My ms gets do bad I can't get out of bed. Although I'm trying to take b6 instead and hope that works. I have 4 other kiddos and a hubby so laying around isn't an option.

There are other meds that can be prescribed other than Zofran, like Diclegis


----------



## jtink28

I am taking diclegis, and it barely takes the edge off. I don't love it. If it weren't for the risks, I'd take zofran too. It's WAY better than diclegis.


----------



## Powell130

They're also made to work different. Zofran is fast acting while Diclegis is time released


----------



## shellgirl

Panorama results are in...I have a healthy baby!!! Woo-hoo! And Country, you can go ahead and mark me team blue because it's a boy!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Great news shell and congrats on team blue!


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Congratulations, shell! I think I saw in someone else's signature a few pages back that there's a girl - I'm so excited to see what everyone will be having (or has, if they're team yellow).


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations on team blue shellgirl.


----------



## Misscalais

So im 12 weeks now and was totally hoping id magically wake up with no more morning sickness :haha: yeah no chance of that. I'm hoping it does go soon though so i can do a huge clean of my house. Ive just been doing the basics since almost 6 weeks.
Also our car broke down yesterday :brat: its only 3 years old ans only just ran out of warranty. I had a mini meltdown and just praying its nothing to expensive to fix. I have just booked my NT scan for next Wednesday as well. Looking forward to seeing baby.


----------



## Christie2011

Had my second scan Friday. Got to see one twin bobbing his head, the other one was either turned at such an angle or just wasn't moving as much. Both measured just under an inch (~2cm) and had heart rates of 180 and 184. So according to the numbers they are doing well. I would have just like to have seen both moving around. They didn't take the best angle of picture for me since they were trying to get both in one shot, so you can't see as much detail as I got see when they where measuring. I graduated from the fertility clinic and will start seeing my regular OB on Monday.
 



Attached Files:







20150918_084406.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shellgirl

Thanks girls! We are excited!


----------



## Misscalais

Christie2011 said:


> Had my second scan Friday. Got to see one twin bobbing his head, the other one was either turned at such an angle or just wasn't moving as much. Both measured just under an inch (~2cm) and had heart rates of 180 and 184. So according to the numbers they are doing well. I would have just like to have seen both moving around. They didn't take the best angle of picture for me since they were trying to get both in one shot, so you can't see as much detail as I got see when they where measuring. I graduated from the fertility clinic and will start seeing my regular OB on Monday.

Omg sooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## babymonkey18

Yay babies!!! I hope everyone with ms is on the mend soon!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Shellgirl--Congrats on team blue. I will get your stork added.

Christie-- Congrats on graduating from the fertility clinic. I remember how happy I was with my son to be able to go to an OBGYN.

Does anyone else have dates or storks to add?


----------



## baby_bray

So I haven't been very active in BnB for quite a while, buuuuuuut, figured I'd drop in as I recently discovered I was preggo with #3!!!! :flower:
I have 2.5yr old and 14 month old daughters! This will likely be our last baby, whether we get a boy or another girl!
I found out in August at 10DPO with internet cheapies and had lovely progression over the next 7-10 days so I finally gave up testing <3
At the moment my EDD is 19 April 2016 and I'm currently 9+6! Double digits tomorrow! Yay!
My first appointment is exactly a week from today and we should finally get to see our little bean <3
I've had MUCH more morning sickness this pregnancy than with either of my girls...not gonna lie, I'm a bit nervous about the possibility of there being more than one in there. Twins definitely run in my family and DH's! I'd be overjoyed but also just pretty shocked for a while. (Congrats to Christie2011 on her twins by the way!<3 <3)
I've gone back and forth every pregnancy about being team yellow, but it never fails, I end up folding like origami haha. Hopefully I should find out the sex at approximately 16weeks!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## AnglophileAsh

I had my first OB appointment this morning. No ultrasound or heartbeat exams at this one (booooo, we really wanted to meet our little poppet!), but we will see her again in a month (maybe - more on that below). I got sick twice while there, and then nearly passed out after the blood draw. I don't do well with needles to begin with, and combined with the MS they hustled me into another room with water, a damp washcloth, a bucket for vomiting, and eventually brought me a Zolfran tablet. I've got a prescription for a lighter-intensity anti-nausea med to pick up later, but the Zolfran helped immensely. Hopefully I won't need the meds more than a couple of weeks!

We have an appointment with a birth center closer to home next week. My OB is 30 minutes away, each way, and the hospital would be about 45 min come delivery time (assuming no bad traffic, which is inevitable around Seattle). But the birth center is 15 min away and covered by the insurance, so it might be a much more viable option.


----------



## Christie2011

I had my first apt with a MW at the practice I"m going to use for delivery this time. Or the one I think I'm going with at the moment. I didn't get the first tri screening sonogram with my first son, but I think I may opt for it this time. The MW though my insurance would cover it since I'm a 'geriatric' in pregnancy years. That should happen in the next 3 weeks and then she said every 4-6 weeks I'll get a growth sonogram to make sure both twins are growing as they should.

She did a quick ultrasound today. No measurements, but I did get to see both little heartbeats again. By the angles she had to use, one is currently upfront and the other is hiding behind their sibling.


----------



## trishpalac

I don't know where this bump came from, but hello 13 weeks!!

https://i60.tinypic.com/29fa694.jpg


----------



## KozmikKitten

Adorable, Trish!


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome baby_bray :hugs:

Yay for the great ultrasounds. 

Here is my 12 week ultrasound
 



Attached Files:







Sprout.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## shellgirl

Lovely bump Trish! That's a great ultrasound Country! Any feelings on gender?


----------



## cntrygrl

I had the ultrasound take a peek and a guess. Her guess is girl. She was right with Parker.


----------



## Christie2011

Has anyone already given in to maternity clothes? I wore some maternity jeans around the house this weekend, they were still a little big, but comfy. Since the MW noticed the twins have already started moving North, I don't feel so bad now about pulling out the maternity pants. I actually wore a different pair to work today, but more because I was lazy and my normal jeans need to be washed.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I have, but after 4 children and 7 pregnancies everything kinda blows up A LOT faster lol


----------



## jtink28

no maternity clothes for me yet, but i've not gained any weight yet, and i also have a retroverted uterus, so it's normal not to show yet. but i am feeling gross and bloated by night's end! i'm looking forward to maternity leggings, boots and sweaters in fall!!! :)


----------



## No Doubt

Haven't gained any weight yet but definitely have a bump. No maternity clothes yet though, just my belly bands.


----------



## cntrygrl

I currently weigh less at 12 weeks than I did starting off with my son. I'll be buying some long sleeve maternity shirts and leggings soon though.


----------



## Powell130

I didnt need maternity clothes with our son so probably wont this time either. I use my belly band and hair ties for jeans or wear yoga pants, leggings or a dress. Love being pregnant in the winter, its so much easier to me


----------



## KozmikKitten

Nice scan pic cntrygirl!


----------



## baby_bray

beautiful scan cntrygrl!
I've been in and out of a few maternity clothes. There are some clothes though that never got put away after my first. They're inconspicuous enough to pass for regular clothes but very forgiving, lol ;)


----------



## mac1979

I have lost weight but my belly has gotten bigger. I've been in maternity pants for a couple weeks. I can only button about half of my regular jeans.


----------



## Kuji

My skirt has gotten a little tighter in the belly area. I'll take it as a good thing :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Everything is fantastic . HB 180 measuring right on track. Ill be doing a glucose test in the next couple weeks to make sure everything is ok early on. Also I'll be doing the Harmony test to test for genetic issues. So pretty excited about that


----------



## jtink28

Got my blood tests back - another boy for me!!


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats on team :blue: Jtink!


----------



## Kuji

Congrats on team :blue:! :D


----------



## Misscalais

jtink28 said:


> Got my blood tests back - another boy for me!!

Congratulations :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Congratulations on your little boy Jtink!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Sounds great mommy2peas! Congrats on the good news.


----------



## Christie2011

baby_bray said:


> beautiful scan cntrygrl!
> I've been in and out of a few maternity clothes. There are some clothes though that never got put away after my first. They're inconspicuous enough to pass for regular clothes but very forgiving, lol ;)

I've got a few things I never put away as well. I'm a taller gal, so I like that a lot of the maternity tops are longer, so I kept any that didn't have the gathering on the side as part of my regular clothes. I also kept out a few pairs of maternity shorts.


----------



## youngmamttc

My due date changed to march 31st at my official scan today! Everything was fine. My sub chorionic hematoma has stayed the same size so is still very small 14mmX11mm so tiny in comparison to baby. My
Midwife isn't concerned and I don't see them again until 20 weeks so no need to monitor it. I just have to stick to pelvis rest for the time being. Can you change my date please cntrygrl? Thank
You


----------



## baby_bray

youngmamttc said:


> My due date changed to march 31st at my official scan today! Everything was fine. My sub chorionic hematoma has stayed the same size so is still very small 14mmX11mm so tiny in comparison to baby. My
> Midwife isn't concerned and I don't see them again until 20 weeks so no need to monitor it. I just have to stick to pelvis rest for the time being. Can you change my date please cntrygrl? Thank
> You

Yay for stable news on the subchorionic hematoma! What great news!:happydance:


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats to those with good scans/gender reveals! Been out of the country so i just read back on quite a few posts. I can't wait to catch up with you all and have my 12 week scan/gender test! 

I've been in maternity clothes for over a week now. they are just so much more comfortable i get bloated and only stretchy pants feel good, even jeans with belly band is too tight. I'm normally a size 2, so I am not normally a big person, but wow am i huge in the stomach area now. I blame my DD for stretching me out! 

Can't wait for the MS to end. And for those worried about Zofran, i was reading a bit further, and the study done was interpreted 2 different ways. once way showed no evidence of harm, and the other showed that of thsoe not on zofran, 3.X% had babies with a heart defect, and those on zofran, 4.X% had babies with a heart defect. So it's hardly an increased risk, if at all. Sensationalists just like to point out that the jump frmo 3.? to 4.? (Can't remember the exact decimal in each case) is a "30% INCREASED RISK!!!" The study doesn't even indicate zofran dose. so it could be IV users for that matter. I would recommend using zofran if it makes you feel human when nothing else does diclegis sorta works for me, but I caved and got Zofran for my overseas business trip so that I wouldn't be catatonic in the evenings. after more thoroughly understanding the risks, i felt better about taking it as a does of 4mg once a day.


----------



## Powell130

My first appt is Monday at 1:15! Eeek


----------



## SBBaby

Hi Everyone! I am due 4-14. Don't think I've posted here yet.

Shellgirl - you live in my favorite place on earth! Carmel is amazing! I'm from Orange County :) I also have a little girl and am team blue! Have you found out what you're having yet? I have my 12 week scan on Wednesday and I should find out! With DD we found out at that scan :)


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## shellgirl

Welcome SBBaby & Blaire90! SBBaby, we found out with the Panorama test and we are having a little boy! We had our NT scan on Friday and the when the tech asked if we were finding out, I told her we already knew it was a boy and she said that she was could tell it was one too by "the angle of the dangle" :rofl: So sometimes they can tell at 12 weeks, I hope they're able to find out for you!


----------



## jtink28

Baby boy #2 looked great today at my appt so I think we will FB announce today. Eeek! Starting to feel real!


----------



## Powell130

My OB doesnt do 12 week scans :( soooo sad!


----------



## jtink28

Mine doesn't either but he couldn't find the HB, so we popped next door for a quick scan to check for a HB. I was very nervous!!!


----------



## Powell130

I have been able to find this baby since 8 weeks so not much of a chance with that haha


----------



## jtink28

I have a retroverted uterus so baby is tucked quite far back!


----------



## mac1979

Mt midwife had a heck of a time trying to listen, he kept moving away from the doppler. My ultrasound tech had a time getting measurements since baby was wriggling so much.


----------



## baby_bray

First appt/scan went swimmingly for me today! One happy little bean bouncing around and measuring within 1 day of my dating (perfect!). Now I can book my anatomy scan for 20/21 weeks and since I know my dates are all in line now I can drop a line to our specialty US place to see if we can't find out the sex a little earlier than the anatomy scan (she guarantees determination at 16 weeks)


----------



## cntrygrl

I am currently on vacation and trying to keep up. SO BABY welcome again. I already had you on the list so you must have posted earlier :hugs:
I didn't see a post from Blaire though am I missing her?


----------



## jtink28

Ugh, still getting MS in the mornings - nausea and vomiting on occasion. Ready for this to end! But, at the same time, very very grateful that my baby boy is safe and healthy. On another thread, a woman with many losses just lost her 12.5 week baby due to chromosome issues. It really put things in perspective for me. I'm LUCKY to be sick, to be having another beautiful boy. Never take a moment for granted.


----------



## No Doubt

My perfect peanut! Can you please change my due date to the 8th?


----------



## mom2pne

Glad things are going well for all of you! I haven't come in here in a very long time and I decided I should see how you are doing. I had to take a break. I still can't believe I had 3 miscarriages in a row. 

My husband and I decided we are done and it hasn't been easy for me to come to that conclusion as I was hoping to try for a daughter, but it isn't meant to be. 

So I hope you don't mind me popping in from time to time as I like seeing updates and pics of your babies.


----------



## MeeOhMya

No Doubt said:


> My perfect peanut! Can you please change my due date to the 8th?

Cute scan! Looks like a boy :)


----------



## No Doubt

MeeOhMya said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> My perfect peanut! Can you please change my due date to the 8th?
> 
> Cute scan! Looks like a boy :)Click to expand...

Thanks! I think boy too!


----------



## purelygemini

Hi mom2pne!! Nice to see you here again, and I'm very sorry to hear about your losses. I don't mind at all if you keep stopping by here :hugs:


----------



## purelygemini

I always forget to update on here since so many are on the Facebook group! I found out two weeks ago that I'm having a baby girl!! I didn't know we were doing the storks by our names so will you please add that for me cntrygirl? Thanks!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Had my first ultrasound today and baby looks great had a heart rate of 157. My due date has changed to April 15, could it be changed on the front page please?


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Glad to see everyone's updated news and scans! purelygemini, your comment made me wonder if the FB group is why it seems like it's so slow with comments/updates here on BnB. I was a bit late to the game for the FB group but I sent a message to AdriansMama (she was the one who set up the group, right?) asking to be added to the FB group a few weeks ago, but I never heard back, and I don't think the message was read, so I think it's in her Other folder (I recently found stuff from over a year ago in there I had no idea about! So I know it's really easy to miss). Can someone assist me with getting into the group, please?


----------



## Misscalais

No Doubt said:


> Thanks! I think boy too!

Such a good boy nub!!


----------



## Misscalais

mom2pne said:


> Glad things are going well for all of you! I haven't come in here in a very long time and I decided I should see how you are doing. I had to take a break. I still can't believe I had 3 miscarriages in a row.
> 
> My husband and I decided we are done and it hasn't been easy for me to come to that conclusion as I was hoping to try for a daughter, but it isn't meant to be.
> 
> So I hope you don't mind me popping in from time to time as I like seeing updates and pics of your babies.

Very sorry your hubby doesn't want to try again. Of course you're welcome here when ever you want x


----------



## youngmamttc

I can't believe I'm in second trimester already. This pregnancy is flying past!


----------



## Christie2011

youngmamttc said:


> I can't believe I'm in second trimester already. This pregnancy is flying past!

Congrats on getting to 2nd tri. I can't wait to see if being there helps with nausea and tiredness. The tiredness I'd prefer over the nausea though.


----------



## cheerios

purelygemini said:


> I always forget to update on here since so many are on the Facebook group! I found out two weeks ago that I'm having a baby girl!! I didn't know we were doing the storks by our names so will you please add that for me cntrygirl? Thanks!

Wow, I'm amazed that you found out gender so early on! How may I ask? Can u already see gender of baby from ultrasound?


----------



## Christie2011

Anyone's ms get worse right before it got better? I've had it something terrible today. Diclegis nor food is helping :(


----------



## mac1979

Christie2011 said:


> Anyone's ms get worse right before it got better? I've had it something terrible today. Diclegis nor food is helping :(

I finally found out water was causing my nausea. Started drinking Powerade and VitaminWater and it is gone. Maybe your's has something similar that triggers it. Just a thought.


----------



## Kuji

I need to buy more gatorade :( SO keeps drinking my water bottles so I find myself with no cold water. I tend to just get a glass of tap water with ice but it's not the same xD At least when I had gatorade, he didn't touch it unless I gave him permission. Just have to wait for money to come in on Monday!


----------



## Christie2011

I just wish there was an 'ade' that didn't come with all kinds of artificial dyes in them. I try to avoid artificial dyes and such.


----------



## mommyof2peas

10 weeks and Im having more good days then bad. Scares me. I had two good days then yesterday was awful and today back to not feeling too bad. Ive come to HATE first tri. Cant wait for my next scan to make sure everything is ok


----------



## heychrissie

cheerios said:


> purelygemini said:
> 
> 
> I always forget to update on here since so many are on the Facebook group! I found out two weeks ago that I'm having a baby girl!! I didn't know we were doing the storks by our names so will you please add that for me cntrygirl? Thanks!
> 
> Wow, I'm amazed that you found out gender so early on! How may I ask? Can u already see gender of baby from ultrasound?Click to expand...

I think you can find out from NIPT blood tests x


----------



## Kuji

I'm just so annoyed... I had a good 2 weeks of no throwing up. I had occasional nausea but I was able to deal with it. I stopped taking Diclectin for a few days since I figured I didn't need it anymore... but bad idea. Any scent at all that's too strong, if even for a second, makes me want to throw up... I hadn't thrown up in two weeks but this morning, out went my breakfast :( 

And I had to warn SO to put spray after going to the bathroom since the scent made me throw up and of course it offended him! It makes me feel bad because I also can't stand his body smell either but I just feel like he should understand too! It's not my fault if I'm a lot more sensitive to smells now and it's obviously not permanent. I just wish he'd understand more instead of making me feel bad by being offended :nope:


----------



## cntrygrl

I will get everyone changed now that I'm home from vacation. I'm 14 weeks tomorrow and pretty sure I've been feeling movement on occasion.


----------



## dani_tinks

Hi, i'm really late to the party. I didn't realise there was a April pregnancy thread set up. Mind if I gatecrash?! I'm due 6th April and just gone into 2nd Tri. So exciting :).
Hope you're all feeling ok x


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome dani_tinks :hugs:


----------



## salamander91

Welcome dani-tinks! I'm due the same day. Yay for 2nd tri!!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## babyjan

Can I join too? I've been stalking this thread for a while but never felt comfortable or brave enough to join lol! 

I'm due 8th and had my dating scan today x


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome babyjan :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

:wave: babyjan


----------



## jtink28

anyone else not showing/getting a bump yet? I still just look like I ate too much. :( I was already showing at this point with my son, so I'm curious as to when I'll show this time. I'm more careful with my diet this time around, and I haven't gained any yet. (actually lose 2 lbs since getting pregnant due to MS!)


----------



## cntrygrl

I think I just look chubby. When I went for my check up I was 128lbs I can't wait for a proper bump to start showing.


----------



## Christie2011

Babies haven't started to show, which I think is weird, since I've read that your uterus with one is the size of a grapefruit at this point. With two you would think I'd be definitely showing something.. My 'bump' right now is just organs the babies have pushed out of the way, but I don't think they have moved up yet into bump position.

I did retire one pair of normal jeans. I am in a pair of my stretchier pairs of normal jeans today. I've gained weight because eating is the only way to keep the nausea at bay. Even Diclegis doesn't help. I swear it's just a placebo pill. I was so nauseous last night at bed time I had trouble getting to sleep. I really thought (hoped) it would start to subside by now.


----------



## jtink28

my nausea didn't go away at all until just now. even yesterday i threw up once. :( 

i got some maternity leggings on saturday - i don't particularly need them yet, but the weather has gotten colder here in chicago, and they're SO comfy. so leggings it is! :)


----------



## No Doubt

Oh I'm definitely showing, but haven't gained anything yet. Might have gained 2lbs, but pretty sure that I just have to go potty (tmi sorry). But mine is due organs being pushed up and a fibroid. My doctor told me last week when I was 12+5 that my uterus was at the equivalent height of 16 weeks because of it, so this week probably 17 weeks...already at my belly button!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm not showing yet but sure look like I've put on a few pounds! (Which I haven't gained anything yet!). I tried on some of my maternity clothes last night just for fun, and they definitely make me look pregnant. But in my regular clothes I just look slightly heavier than I did before. When I was ttc, I bought jeans that were a size too big, in the event I fell pregnant, so that I could hide the pregnancy and still wear my regular clothes. Apparently its working for me so far.


----------



## salamander91

Welcome Babyjan!

I'm not showing either jtink but I'm a bigger girl so doubt it'll be obviously bump rather then fat for a while yet!


----------



## babyjan

Hey mo2p! 

Jtink I'm showing a lil but I think it's more bloat maybe? By evening it's huge! With my son I didn't show for agesss


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm showing for sure, but 4 babies and 8 pregnancies will do that &#55357;&#56832; it's worse at night


----------



## babyjan

Anyone is still vomiting and struggling with MS?


----------



## mommyof2peas

I started to feel better a couple days ago. I still gag from time to time though


----------



## Misscalais

jtink28 said:


> anyone else not showing/getting a bump yet? I still just look like I ate too much. :( I was already showing at this point with my son, so I'm curious as to when I'll show this time. I'm more careful with my diet this time around, and I haven't gained any yet. (actually lose 2 lbs since getting pregnant due to MS!)

Im not. I just look like i ate too many pies lol although im sure the school mums are wondering if I'm pregnant or just fat but aren't game to ask :rofl:


----------



## Misscalais

babyjan said:


> Anyone is still vomiting and struggling with MS?

Yep unfortunately. I just want it to go away already. I'm hoping it will soon.


----------



## Kuji

MS started up again for me :( Was feeling well-ish for a while but now it's back to being hard to handle. I get REALLY bad nausea where I can throw up but if I can I take deep breaths to keep it down. On unlucky occasions it's already too late though :(


----------



## youngmamttc

My ms seems to be getting worse the further along I get unfortunately urgh x


----------



## dani_tinks

I'm starting to show, I didn't until 20 weeks with my first so was shocked when this bumpy started to grow. I've been lucky with ms this time around. Not too bad. Though saying that it's very spontaneous. I was sicky this morning.


----------



## heychrissie

Still got morning sickness. It's been worse the last week...and no bump yet that anyone else would notice anyway &#128556;


----------



## jtink28

I still have some nausea too :(


----------



## cntrygrl

My MS has gone away, but the dizzy/lighthead has started with a vengeance.


----------



## Powell130

Switched OB's this morning! Now I'm getting the 12 week testing and US! My first visit is Tuesday at 10AM and they'll schedule the US then, I'm shooting for next Friday since she said they can usually get you in in a few days :) I'm so happy now as we were going to pay for a private one just to see baby but now we get the US and it'll be an OB doing it, not just for fun.


----------



## cheerios

I'm definitely showing. Baby had a growth spurt about a week ago and even the ob-gyn commented that my belly grew since the last time I saw her. This is my 3rd pregnancy though, so I guess its normal to show earlier.


----------



## hal423

Ugh - so on top of still being nauseous and throwing up from baby, I now have the FLU! I feel like I'm going to die.

I was supposed to get my flu shot next week at my OB appt too. I hope this tamiflu works fast.


----------



## dani_tinks

Oh no :( poor you. I hope you feel better soon.

My flu jab is next week I think.


----------



## cntrygrl

Blech @ being sick on top of being nauseous. Good Luck with the flu shot! They try to push the flu shot on me all the time, but for past family history with them I won't get one. Needless to say I've only ever had the flu once in my early 20's and I think I only got it because I was working 12-15 hour days straight for like 2 weeks.


----------



## Powell130

I've gotten the flu once in high school and I've never had the flu shot.


----------



## No Doubt

I don't do the flu shot either and I don't get it for the kids. Don't believe it...especially when there's no guarantee it will work.


----------



## mac1979

I'm getting my flu shot this afternoon, any year I haven't had it I've gotten super sick at least three times.


----------



## babyjan

I keep getting texts from drs about the flu jab. I didn't get with my son and don't feel the need to this time either.


----------



## shellgirl

I've done the flu vaccine for myself in the past, but I've decided against it in the recent years because they just really don't know what strains of flu will really be prevalent. I won't do it for my daughter or this new baby either. This is a really interesting read about the flu vaccine specifically in youngsters:

https://livingtraditionally.com/johns-hopkins-scientist-reveals-shocking-report-flu-vaccines-3/


----------



## IsaacRalph

I think I may be brave and join you ladies if I may please? Am 12 weeks pregnant with my 3rd baby after 2 miscarriages this year the last one being just before I got my bfp with this one. So still very scary for me but so far so good have had 2 weekly scans and can hear baby with my doppler at home. Hoping this is my take home baby! Have my 12 week nuchal scan next week so fx'd all will be well. I haven't even looked on here at all so I have a lot of catching up to do! Due date is around the 21st of April xx I see some of you ladies are still battling with nausea. I am the same it's been bad and still getting really bad days but thankfully not vomiting the tiredness is still a big thing for me though, yawn!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats hun!


----------



## jtink28

We always get the thimerisol free flu shot. Always will. Modern medicine is amazing!


----------



## IsaacRalph

I will also be getting the flu Jab as I work as a nurse and in contact with many sick folk! I had it when pregnant with my 2nd baby and all was fine and I never got ill. I have seen a very nasty case of flu in a lady who was 10 weeks pregnant and she ended up in itu but thank the lord both mum and baby pulled through.


----------



## salamander91

Welcome IsaacRalph :)

I'll be getting the flu jab too. I get it every year because of my diabetes.


----------



## Chloe597

Me and DD have already gotten our flu shots as well. Better safe than sorry, even if those strains dont prove to be the big ones this year. Had my NT scan today, everything looked good! 175 bpm heart rate. Got bloods drawn and will know the gender in 10 days!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I want to wait until the second tri before I get it. Just to be safe. But I normally make the whole family get it


----------



## mac1979

Just got mine, made an appt to take my son in on Monday to get it.


----------



## hal423

Welcome isaacralph! And congrats on the good NT scan chloe!

I have my NT on Monday and will also be getting the free cell testing and finding out gender early. We're gonna keep it just between us though and leave it a surprise for family and friends. I'll let you ladies in on it though!

I've always gotten the flu shot and have never had the flu before. Having the flu now is really taking its toll - I have only moved from bed to couch the past 2 days and can't really eat anything. I'm living on Gatorade.


----------



## Powell130

Oh no! Feel better soon Hal!!


----------



## bookworm0901

Hi All. :) I had an ultrasound at 11+3 yesterday and it was amazing. Lil baby was bouncing around, doing a few thumb sucking actions, and I was so pleasantly surprised because even though I've had good ultrasounds at 12-13 weeks with my other 2 kiddos, I went in expecting to see more blob shapes than baby. 

But long story short......we are pretty sure we already know gender!!! I'm trying not to bank on it or anything but the ultrasound tech was shocked at how CLEAR the boy parts looked from EVERY angle! I've seen bunches of ultrasounds and both of my kiddos (each gender) and this is.....just screaming BOY to me. Crazy at 11 weeks! I'll post a few pics.


----------



## bookworm0901

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0754_zpsylql1tpp.jpg

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0753_zpsifc7kyuk.jpg

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0751_zpsupzqxg93.jpg
Sucking thumb?

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0755_zps3syxim8k.jpg


----------



## Misscalais

IsaacRalph said:


> I think I may be brave and join you ladies if I may please? Am 12 weeks pregnant with my 3rd baby after 2 miscarriages this year the last one being just before I got my bfp with this one. So still very scary for me but so far so good have had 2 weekly scans and can hear baby with my doppler at home. Hoping this is my take home baby! Have my 12 week nuchal scan next week so fx'd all will be well. I haven't even looked on here at all so I have a lot of catching up to do! Due date is around the 21st of April xx I see some of you ladies are still battling with nausea. I am the same it's been bad and still getting really bad days but thankfully not vomiting the tiredness is still a big thing for me though, yawn!

Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Powell130

bookworm0901 said:


> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0754_zpsylql1tpp.jpg
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0753_zpsifc7kyuk.jpg
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0751_zpsupzqxg93.jpg
> Sucking thumb?
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0755_zps3syxim8k.jpg

It does look boy like but I didnt think gender could be reliably determined by US this early. that could be the nub! Nub theory is done.between 11-14 weeks and both girls and boys have similar looking parts at this time.

I feel like I may can see the nub in the second to last pic. What I'm looking at is pointing down, which would be girl.

Interested to see what you're going to have!


----------



## babyjan

Hey everyone? How are you all doing? 

I've got a really bad headache since last night. I was soooo hungry but vomited twice in a row then I ate a burger which tasted awful and slept with the headache only to wake for it to still be there :( I don't like taking painkillers so thats not an option 

I have my 16 weeks apt at the end of the month.. Looking forward to that and I hope I get to hear the heart beat for the first time! With both scans they checked it but didn't let us hear it... Not sure why though

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome IsaacRalph :hugs:

Yay for all the great scans!

Afm-- I've been trying to get the house in order for my son's first bday party this coming Saturday. His actual bday is Thursday. I got tripped up and fell yesterday, luckily landing on my hands and knees. I don't think it affected Sprout at all, but definitely took it a bit easier after that.


----------



## hiphophooray

I always forget about thus three because of the Facebook group but I figured I should update here, its a girl!! We found out last week at a private scan and I am so excited! :D starting to buy girly things and pretty sure we've decided on a name.


----------



## Ganton

If you ladies don't mind, I'd like to join you. I've been spending a lot of time in the May thread, but after my scan today I've had my dates moved forward, giving me a due date of 28th April. I feel a long way behind some of you girls but a bit ahead in the May group so thought I'd hang out in both groups.


----------



## heychrissie

My dates have ended up as the 24th April (it was the 27th for a while). Awaiting the results of our nt scan, but everything looked fine and bub had caught up on growth.
Hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## Powell130

My due date is now April 22nd. It was the 24th

But it may change again Monday when I have my ultrasound. I'm excited !


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls my due date has changed to the 22nd also had my NT scan yesterday and all looked great!


----------



## Kuji

I'm excited to see if my own due date will change on my scan on Friday :D I can't wait! 

Welcome Ganton! :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Ganton Welcome :hugs:

hiphop-- Congrats on the girl!

Yay for all the great scans!


----------



## cntrygrl

Do we have any other updates?


----------



## bookworm0901

My MS is so weird right now......I actually don't feel nauseous all day like I used to, which is nice.... 

But meal times suck. I still have lots of food aversions (spend a lot of time thinking about what sounds like something I won't puke up) and then NONE of my meals settle right. It's mostly a lunch and dinner time thing, but after each meal I spend hours feeling pukey until I finally get sick.


----------



## Christie2011

bookworm0901 said:


> My MS is so weird right now......I actually don't feel nauseous all day like I used to, which is nice....
> 
> But meal times suck. I still have lots of food aversions (spend a lot of time thinking about what sounds like something I won't puke up) and then NONE of my meals settle right. It's mostly a lunch and dinner time thing, but after each meal I spend hours feeling pukey until I finally get sick.

I feel like none of my meals lately digest. They just sit in my stomach. I still feel nauseous all day though. I REALLY can't wait for that part to be over already.


----------



## babyjan

I'm at a point now where I've run out of food ideas. No matter what I try to eat whether it's takeaway or cooked by a family member I don't like it. I barely ate at all yesterday and I was up 4 to 6 am vomiting just acid! And then I drank some water which came straight back out twice! I'm struggling to keep anything down right now.

I was given anti sickness medicine but I'm just worried about taking that stuff. So I guess I just have to deal with it but my body is getting weak from the hunger.

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## youngmamttc

I heard the heartbeat at the midwifes yesterday at 15+6. Relief. :happydance:


----------



## cntrygrl

Anyone else having moments where they forget they're pregnant? I think it's because my morning sickness is gone and I'm not feeling significant movements.


----------



## Powell130

I forget all the time! I was the same way with our son. I only started "feeling pregnant" when I started feeling movement lol i'm one of the lucky ones that doesn't get MS and all that mess lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

I feel so bloated all the time it's hard to forget. Any time I eat anything I find it hard to even stand long because my belly hurts and I'm in paon


----------



## Kuji

I thought I'd post my NT/Dating scan pics here too in case some of you ladies are not on the facebook group. :) 

Any gender predictions are welcomed! It's always so fun to guess! 

Oh and the third pic is a joke pic. The doctor took it since it made baby look like an alien and we felt it fit too perfect in the season of Halloween! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







baby12.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 9









baby22.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 5









baby32.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol I have an alien looking picture of my son and this baby. It's so funny!


----------



## shellgirl

The early 3D ones look especially alien-like. I have one of my DD...it's kind of creepy!


----------



## Kuji

I find them so fun! And maybe something to joke around with them once they're older. :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

For those not on fb. Happy and healthy 12+4 &#128517; I have 1-2 weeks to find out gender. I'm think nub say girl but not sure
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-16 15.56.46.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## IsaacRalph

Great scan pics how do I get added to fb page please?


----------



## Kuji

IsaacRalph said:


> Great scan pics how do I get added to fb page please?

You need to friend Samantha Hayley and she can add you to the group :) 

I can private message you a link to her facebook so it'll be much easier to find :haha:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks kuji xx


----------



## Powell130

mommyof2peas said:


> For those not on fb. Happy and healthy 12+4 &#128517; I have 1-2 weeks to find out gender. I'm think nub say girl but not sure

That nub looks boy for sure!!
 



Attached Files:







nubtheory.jpg
File size: 128.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## bookworm0901

Is that bright white spot the nub? If so, it looks boy. But it looks like part of the leg to me.


----------



## salamander91

bookworm0901 said:


> Is that bright white spot the nub? If so, it looks boy. But it looks like part of the leg to me.

I had this conversation with someone on the FB group lol I still think its leg. Theres a horizontal line underneath which I'm thinking is a girly nub maybe. 

My gender scan is in 7 days yay!


----------



## Powell130

I, personally, don't think the line is big enough to be the nub lol could be wrong tho. Only time will tell! When are you going to find out gender?


----------



## cntrygrl

I tried looking at Parker's and Sprout ' s ultrasound pics. I can't see a thing, lol. A few more weeks and I'll know.


----------



## Christie2011

Had 2nd OB apt today. Got to see the little monkeys moving around and heartbeats. When it came time for pictures the one on the left turned and refused to give us a body shot. So we have one body and one top of the head. Also planning out my FB announcement, which will catch all my family who don't know yet.

I was also told that they won't let the twins go past 39 weeks, they will get measured every 6 weeks and I'll have at least every other week apts starting at 24 weeks. And they will keep a close eye on their fluid after 32 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







12w5d_small.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 7









BigBrothers_low.jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## hal423

Aw Christie that's a beautiful scan and announcement! Glad to hear that both babies are doing well!

For everyone not on the FB group, my bloodwork came back early and first of all, everything is very low risk for genetic abnormalities and second - we are having another GIRL :happydance: yay team :pink:

I am so excited for my daughter to have a sister but would have been happy either way because there are currently no boy grandchildren.

Now to keep this a secret from everyone else until birth is gonna be difficult!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats on another girl Hal!


----------



## Misscalais

Christie2011 said:


> Had 2nd OB apt today. Got to see the little monkeys moving around and heartbeats. When it came time for pictures the one on the left turned and refused to give us a body shot. So we have one body and one top of the head. Also planning out my FB announcement, which will catch all my family who don't know yet.
> 
> I was also told that they won't let the twins go past 39 weeks, they will get measured every 6 weeks and I'll have at least every other week apts starting at 24 weeks. And they will keep a close eye on their fluid after 32 weeks.

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Misscalais

hal423 said:


> Aw Christie that's a beautiful scan and announcement! Glad to hear that both babies are doing well!
> 
> For everyone not on the FB group, my bloodwork came back early and first of all, everything is very low risk for genetic abnormalities and second - we are having another GIRL :happydance: yay team :pink:
> 
> I am so excited for my daughter to have a sister but would have been happy either way because there are currently no boy grandchildren.
> 
> Now to keep this a secret from everyone else until birth is gonna be difficult!!!

Congratulations! I wish we could find out through bloods in Au. Im not sure if you can or not but they certainly don't tell you if you can.


----------



## Chloe597

I got my blood test back, and it's a girl! No abnormalities detected either. I'm excited to now be able to plan for clothes and such. I'll be able to reuse a lot of the stuff from my DD, however, which is awesome! 

Congrats to the other ladies who have recently found out as well. And lovely scan, Christie!


----------



## cntrygrl

If everyone could take a look at the first page and make sure I have your due date, gender (if you know it)correct. I want to make sure I haven't missed anyone in our group. I know a lot of the girls are in the Facebook group and I can't always keep straight who is who.


----------



## hal423

Hi cntrygrl - could you change my due date to 4/25 please?


----------



## Powell130

Mine is correct!


----------



## youngmamttc

Mine is correct but how do I get added to the fb group please?


----------



## dani_tinks

Mine's correct. I'm not on the fb group though x


----------



## crazy4baby09

Mine is correct


----------



## cntrygrl

Youngmam-- Here is the link and just send a message. Let me know if it doesn't work. https://www.facebook.com/groups/1633310680248652/

Thank you ladies for checking!

We will be finding out 11/20 at our 20 week ultrasound if Sprout is a boy or girl.


----------



## salamander91

We're team pink!! So excited :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

I'm now due the 5th of April and we are having a BOY :) :) :) yay !!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

My edd is April 23 now


----------



## cntrygrl

We currently have 6 :pink: and 4 :blue:


----------



## jtink28

Mine's correct. Heard baby's HB today - he's a super wriggly little guy!


----------



## babyjan

Yep my details are correct :)


----------



## bookworm0901

cntrygrl said:


> Youngmam-- Here is the link and just send a message. Let me know if it doesn't work. https://www.facebook.com/groups/1633310680248652/
> 
> Thank you ladies for checking!
> 
> We will be finding out 11/20 at our 20 week ultrasound if Sprout is a boy or girl.

Tried to join the FB group and got this message: 

This content is currently unavailable
The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.

Question- Can my FB friends see that I have joined the group? I haven't announced my pregnancy yet on FB.


----------



## shellgirl

It's a private group so you wouldn't be able to join it that way. Nobody can see when you join. I'll PM you.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Team Pink :)


----------



## Kuji

Everything's correct for me :)


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi there ladies :hi:

Hoping I can join in the April group! 

I'm expecting twins on 22 April 2016. Baby number 2 & 3 for DH and I. We have a 20 month old daughter who will be 2 in February. Going to be one busy lady! :haha:

We have our gender scan on Saturday! Can't wait to find out the genders! :happydance: xx


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome Jonesbaby19 and Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Kuji

Gender/Anatomy scan on Dec 16th! Ugh, I'm so impatient! I hope November goes by fast(even if my birthday is that month lol)! :D


----------



## mommyof2peas

I feel the same way. I want to know for sure there are no dangly bits. Mine is December 11th


----------



## crazy4baby09

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Powell130

Private gender scan tomorrow at 2:00 PM (EST) 
I'll bet we're team blue!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi guys, 

We had our gender scan yesterday and I am delighted to say that we are expecting one of each! 

Twin A is a GIRL and Twin B is a BOY! 

We are over the moon :wohoo: 

xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Kuji

Oh wow, congrats Jonesbaby!!! :D If I had twins, having one of each would definitely be what I'd want most! It's just so fun~ <3


----------



## Ganton

Congrats Jonesbaby. If I had twins, one of each would definitely be what I'd hope for.


----------



## Misscalais

Powell130 said:


> Private gender scan tomorrow at 2:00 PM (EST)
> I'll bet we're team blue!

Make sure you update us :)


----------



## Misscalais

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We had our gender scan yesterday and I am delighted to say that we are expecting one of each!
> 
> Twin A is a GIRL and Twin B is a BOY!
> 
> We are over the moon :wohoo:
> 
> xx

So awesome! Congratulations :)


----------



## Misscalais

I have my 18 week scan on Wednesday. Im soooo nervous!


----------



## salamander91

Congrats jonesbaby!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Misscalais said:


> I have my 18 week scan on Wednesday. Im soooo nervous!

Happy 18 weeks and good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thanks so much guys for your kind messages! This thread is so friendly, I'm so glad I found it :)

Here's a little pic from our scan yesterday at 15w1d. Baby girl is on the left & baby boy is on the right. They are laying top to tail :oneofeach: 

Wishing everyone a lovely week ahead and hope you all had a great weekend! xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## No Doubt

Loving all the scans and gender reveals!

Not much going on with me. 17 weeks as of Friday. I still have to schedule my gender scan, though we're staying team yellow. Feeling ok, but starting to not have a lot of energy when I first wake up. I get very dizzy and light headed and my vision starts to go. It would help if I could easy continuing but I can't for at least 45 mins cause I have to wait that long after I take my thyroid needs and I have to take my thyroid needs when I first wake up. Other than that doing pretty good.


----------



## cntrygrl

Jonesbaby-- Congrats on one of each!
Powell-- Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Powell130

Misscalais said:


> I have my 18 week scan on Wednesday. Im soooo nervous!

Good luck!!


----------



## babyjan

Misscalais said:


> I have my 18 week scan on Wednesday. Im soooo nervous!

Hope everything goes well at the scan for Wednesday :)


Congrats jonesbaby!


----------



## shellgirl

That's so exciting Jonesbaby! Congrats!


----------



## Powell130

We are team blue!
 



Attached Files:







received_10205268911778393.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10









received_10205268911938397.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8









received_10205268912178403.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6









received_10205268911978398.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6









received_10205268911698391.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Powell130 said:


> We are team blue!

Amazing news! :happydance: Congratulations!


----------



## Powell130

My pap came back abnormal (ive actually only had one normal pap in my life). They would normally do a cloposcopy and biopsy but since i'm pregnant they're not. I do have to go in Wednesday for the OB to look at my cervix. She'll do so again around 28 weeks and once more at 8-10 weeks PP. If she sees cause for it, they'll do the biopsy then. 
Part of me freaked out a little but i've had a cloposcopy and biopsy before and nothing alarming came of it


----------



## IsaacRalph

Great news on all the gender announcements! X I have had many issues with abnormal cells too Powell but we're not routinely checked in the uk during pregnancy as it can give misleading results. I had a clear smear a few years ago and had my ds since and now pregnant again so hoping all will be ok when I eventually have a repeat smear which I was recommended to have 3 years since last which by the time I have this baby will be about right! I'm sure all will be fine and at least you're being monitored closely x


----------



## crazy4baby09

My hubby and I decided to get a gender scan today on a whim, I'm happy to say we are having a baby GIRL&#9825;


----------



## Jonesbaby19

crazy4baby09 said:


> My hubby and I decided to get a gender scan today on a whim, I'm happy to say we are having a baby GIRL&#9825;

Wonderful news! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Misscalais

crazy4baby09 said:


> My hubby and I decided to get a gender scan today on a whim, I'm happy to say we are having a baby GIRL&#9825;

Awesome news congratulations :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

Thank you!


----------



## cntrygrl

Powell-- Congratulations on team :blue:

Crazy4baby09-- Congratulations on team :pink:


----------



## comotion89

hi ladies getting a private gender scan next week but from the previous scan im leaning towards boy, what do u think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cntrygrl

I'm not any good at guessing by the ultrasound pics. Good Luck next week on your scan!


----------



## Powell130

Looks like my boy scan pics


----------



## linz85

Hi all could I join this group? I've been looking for a group but didn't notice this one start, I'm way behind already as your on page 197! Lol.
I'm 16 weeks and my due date is 19th April 2016. Staying team Yellow :D xx


----------



## salamander91

Welcome linz! :) xx


----------



## Powell130

Welcome lindz, I remember you from somewhere!


----------



## Powell130

Back from my appt

She did see some mild dysplasia on my cervix she said from 3'oclock to 5'oclock so not a big spot. She said that since I'm an ex (recently, since pregnancy, quit) smoker that that's probably why, since my immune system isn't what it should be, my body hasn't been able to clear it. She's going to look at it again at 28 weeks and do a biopsy at my PP check up.


----------



## youngmamttc

I'm leaving you ladies. My babies heart stopped beating 2 days ago at 18+4. I will give birth tomorrow x


----------



## Powell130

Oh honey I am SO SO SO sorry. Will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh no youngmam I'm so sorry for your loss this has saddened me deeply! Sending much love and thoughts to you and your family xx


----------



## cntrygrl

youngmam-- massive :hugs: My heart breaks for you. There are no words for what you must be feeling.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish I had some kind of words of comfort for you. Surround yourself with loved ones


----------



## cheerios

youngmamttc said:


> I'm leaving you ladies. My babies heart stopped beating 2 days ago at 18+4. I will give birth tomorrow x

I'm so so so sorry. My heart is breaking for you and your baby.... 

Praying for lots of strength for you.


----------



## crazy4baby09

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## salamander91

I'm so sorry for your loss youngmam :( love and thoughts to you and your family xxx


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry young.


----------



## shellgirl

I'm so sorry youngmam. My heart goes out to you and your family. Prayers for you. I know there are no words.


----------



## jtink28

OH youngmam, I am so so sorry.


----------



## Misscalais

youngmamttc said:


> I'm leaving you ladies. My babies heart stopped beating 2 days ago at 18+4. I will give birth tomorrow x

so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## linz85

So sorry to hear that, its heartbreaking :(


----------



## linz85

Powell130 said:


> Welcome lindz, I remember you from somewhere!

I was in a few of the August testers groups :) That might be where you know me from :)


----------



## Kuji

So sorry for your loss youngman... :(


----------



## Powell130

linz85 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome lindz, I remember you from somewhere!
> 
> I was in a few of the August testers groups :) That might be where you know me from :)Click to expand...

Thats probably it!


----------



## Chloe597

So sorry for your loss, youngmam. :hugs:


----------



## youngmamttc

I delivered my baby GIRL last night at 19:10! She is perfect from her button nose to her teeny tiny toes. There's a picture in my TTC journal but I won't post one in here out of respect for you all xx


----------



## Powell130

Shes beautiful <3
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1446858791529.jpg
File size: 65.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Misscalais

youngmamttc said:


> I delivered my baby GIRL last night at 19:10! She is perfect from her button nose to her teeny tiny toes. There's a picture in my TTC journal but I won't post one in here out of respect for you all xx

She is absolutely beautiful. She just looks like a perfect sleeping angel. Im so sorry you and your family have to go through this heart break xx :hugs:


----------



## linz85

What a beautiful baby girl, sleep soundly princess.

I'm so sorry you had to go through this, it will make you stronger. 

Lot's of squishy hugs 

xx


----------



## No Doubt

Rest peacefully angel.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Seems like an inconsiderate time to join, sorry for you loss youngmamttc 

Please may I join you ladies, due 6th April


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Misscalais

Mrs.B. said:


> Seems like an inconsiderate time to join, sorry for you loss youngmamttc
> 
> Please may I join you ladies, due 6th April

Welcome :)


----------



## Powell130

We have a name!! 

Jaxson James Powell

It was easier than I expected lol


----------



## salamander91

Welcome Mrs.B. xx


----------



## linz85

Welcome Mrs.B!

Lovely name Powell :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome Mrs.B. :hugs:


----------



## crazy4baby09

Mrs.B. said:


> Seems like an inconsiderate time to join, sorry for you loss youngmamttc
> 
> Please may I join you ladies, due 6th April

Welcome :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Okay ladies I was going through our list of names on the first page and we have some ladies that have disappeared. Wanted to do a check in and see if anyone knew anything on these ladies CNorth, psigyrl, ttcnumber2ky, rachybaby84, thopkins0620, LikeTheStars, PecksTTC, agentBacon, lfrans, and JakesMummy


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks for the welcome ladies. 

We had a 16 week scan a couple weeks ago which showed us to be expecting a little boy, a lovely surprise after having two girls. :) Will get them to check gender again next week at the 20 week scan, just in case :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







baby boy.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Misscalais

Mrs.B. said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies.
> 
> We had a 16 week scan a couple weeks ago which showed us to be expecting a little boy, a lovely surprise after having two girls. :) Will get them to check gender again next week at the 20 week scan, just in case :winkwink:

Congratulations. Super exciting!


----------



## Misscalais

Anyone measuring ahead already? 
I can't believe im already measuring 2 weeks a head :(
Mw didnt seem worried but i am. I measured 2 weeks a head with my 2nd bub and he was 9lb. But i didn't measure ahead until 30+ weeks.


----------



## baby_bray

I haven't been back in a little while. But I had a perfect appointment this last Monday, a gender scan Wednesday (a boy after two girls!) but yesterday Sunday, everything changed. I felt crappy and had been having on and off Braxton hicks contractions. I got sick after dinner and right before bedtime I went to go get sick again and my water didn't just break, it busted. We rushed to the ER but our baby boys heart had already stopped beating. My pulse was incredibly high, my blood pressure incredibly low and I was running an alarmingly increasing fever. I had what's called chorioamnionitis. A bacterial infection that only affects about 1-2% of pregnancies and usually at the end during long labors or mothers whose water has been broken and a long period of time passes before delivery. My water broke just before 7pm, I was induced, epidural didn't work well with my out of control fevers and at 10:52pm our son, Matthew, was born sleeping at 16 weeks and 5 days. We had an incredible team that was so attentive and compassionate. We got to spend as much time with him as we needed. We had the privilege of being able to tell him how much we loved him and say our goodbyes. I had to be admitted since I was pretty much septic (my temps were in the 105F range, pulse 160s and BP was about 70/40 for a while). The intensive care unit got me out of the woods and I'm being managed on the regular floor now. Hopefully I'll get discharged tomorrow but it may not be until Wednesday. We're down but not out. It was sad and tragic but we were also profoundly at peace with all the love and support we've received. 
My heart goes out to you youngmamttc...you aren't alone. 
Thinking about all of you and praying no one else has to go through anything similar. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## shellgirl

Babybray, I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. I can't imagine the heartbreak you and your family are experiencing. Prayers for all of you. :cry:


----------



## youngmamttc

baby_bray said:


> I haven't been back in a little while. But I had a perfect appointment this last Monday, a gender scan Wednesday (a boy after two girls!) but yesterday Sunday, everything changed. I felt crappy and had been having on and off Braxton hicks contractions. I got sick after dinner and right before bedtime I went to go get sick again and my water didn't just break, it busted. We rushed to the ER but our baby boys heart had already stopped beating. My pulse was incredibly high, my blood pressure incredibly low and I was running an alarmingly increasing fever. I had what's called chorioamnionitis. A bacterial infection that only affects about 1-2% of pregnancies and usually at the end during long labors or mothers whose water has been broken and a long period of time passes before delivery. My water broke just before 7pm, I was induced, epidural didn't work well with my out of control fevers and at 10:52pm our son, Matthew, was born sleeping at 16 weeks and 5 days. We had an incredible team that was so attentive and compassionate. We got to spend as much time with him as we needed. We had the privilege of being able to tell him how much we loved him and say our goodbyes. I had to be admitted since I was pretty much septic (my temps were in the 105F range, pulse 160s and BP was about 70/40 for a while). The intensive care unit got me out of the woods and I'm being managed on the regular floor now. Hopefully I'll get discharged tomorrow but it may not be until Wednesday. We're down but not out. It was sad and tragic but we were also profoundly at peace with all the love and support we've received.
> My heart goes out to you youngmamttc...you aren't alone.
> Thinking about all of you and praying no one else has to go through anything similar. Hugs to everyone.


Oh my god I am so sorry for your loss. I only found out yesterday that they found infections in my placenta so I was also diagnosed as having chorioamnionitis. My heart breaks for you. PM me any time.


----------



## salamander91

I'm so sorry baby bray :( my thoughts are with you and your family xxx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh no this is such sad news baby bray! So sorry xx


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry bray.


----------



## linz85

Such bad news :( I'm so sorry :( Big hugs x


----------



## cntrygrl

baby_bray-- :hugs: I am so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## crazy4baby09

I'm so sorry for your loss my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## Kuji

So sorry baby bray :(


----------



## KozmikKitten

So sorry for your news baby bray. :(


----------



## babyjan

I'm so sorry for your loss baby_bray :hugs:


----------



## cheerios

So sorry bray. My heartfelt condolences. So heartbreaking. You sound like such a strong woman though.


----------



## Misscalais

baby_bray said:


> I haven't been back in a little while. But I had a perfect appointment this last Monday, a gender scan Wednesday (a boy after two girls!) but yesterday Sunday, everything changed. I felt crappy and had been having on and off Braxton hicks contractions. I got sick after dinner and right before bedtime I went to go get sick again and my water didn't just break, it busted. We rushed to the ER but our baby boys heart had already stopped beating. My pulse was incredibly high, my blood pressure incredibly low and I was running an alarmingly increasing fever. I had what's called chorioamnionitis. A bacterial infection that only affects about 1-2% of pregnancies and usually at the end during long labors or mothers whose water has been broken and a long period of time passes before delivery. My water broke just before 7pm, I was induced, epidural didn't work well with my out of control fevers and at 10:52pm our son, Matthew, was born sleeping at 16 weeks and 5 days. We had an incredible team that was so attentive and compassionate. We got to spend as much time with him as we needed. We had the privilege of being able to tell him how much we loved him and say our goodbyes. I had to be admitted since I was pretty much septic (my temps were in the 105F range, pulse 160s and BP was about 70/40 for a while). The intensive care unit got me out of the woods and I'm being managed on the regular floor now. Hopefully I'll get discharged tomorrow but it may not be until Wednesday. We're down but not out. It was sad and tragic but we were also profoundly at peace with all the love and support we've received.
> My heart goes out to you youngmamttc...you aren't alone.
> Thinking about all of you and praying no one else has to go through anything similar. Hugs to everyone.

Oh my goodness. Im so very sorry! My thoughts are with you.
Rip baby boy, breaks my heart.


----------



## Misscalais

So ladies just a little update from me we found out today I'm team :pink: x


----------



## babyjan

Omg yaay!!! So happy for you misscalais!


----------



## salamander91

Yay misscalais!! So happy for you :D


----------



## Kuji

Yay that's awesome! :D I'm still hoping I'll be team pink once I get my 20 week scan but we'll see. :haha: So long as baby is healthy though, I can't complain!


----------



## Natasha2605

Haven't posted on this thread in ages... hope everyone is doing well. 

Can OP change my due date to 23/4/16 please? Not sure how it's already known cause I didn't post it on the thread but we are indeed team pink. 3 little ladies :cloud9:

Now that my hyperemesis has passed I don't even feel pregnant. Can't wait to feel regular movements etc.


----------



## cntrygrl

Misscalais-- Congrats on team pink!

Natasha-- Congrats on team pink! I went through the list the other day and checked on people who hadn't posted in awhile. Either postings on other threads, etc... It's a couple of pages back.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Congratulations on team pink Misscalais!


----------



## babyjan

Does anyone else have this awful/metallic taste in their mouth? I had this with my son pregnancy and it disappeared as soon as he was born! Also always hungry and nothing taste good? 

Congrats on team :pink: Natasha!


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats Misscalais! That's so exciting you are :pink: after all your boys!!!


----------



## Christie2011

babyjan said:


> Does anyone else have this awful/metallic taste in their mouth? I had this with my son pregnancy and it disappeared as soon as he was born! Also always hungry and nothing taste good?
> 
> Congrats on team :pink: Natasha!

Yep. It went away with my son, but it's lingering this time along with the nausea. I can't wait to enjoy food again.


----------



## Misscalais

babyjan said:


> Does anyone else have this awful/metallic taste in their mouth? I had this with my son pregnancy and it disappeared as soon as he was born! Also always hungry and nothing taste good?
> 
> Congrats on team :pink: Natasha!

Yes unfortunately. Ive had it the worst this pregnancy and i find myself chewing on mints and stuff all day to keep it at bay. Its not as bad as it was in the beginning though.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls!!!!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

I am so so terribly sorry to hear about your loss Baby Bray. How heartbreaking. Keeping you in my thoughts and hope that you are getting lots of support from family and friends right now. Huge hugs to you xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Congratulations Misscalasis on team pink! :) I too am measuring ahead, 6 weeks ahead in fact! My obstetrician told me it's normal to be measuring anywhere from 4-6 weeks ahead at this gestation of a twin pregnancy, but I look enormous! Can't imagine what I will look like in another 17 weeks time! :rofl:

Lovely name Powell, how exciting that you've decided on a name. I need to dust off our baby name book and get reading :) 

xx


----------



## babyjan

19 weeks today! Not long till half way mark :) 

I'm sure a lot of us are close to that point now x


----------



## mac1979

It's a girl!! Sabine Simone.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm only just 16 weeks today. Wish I were closer to 19


----------



## salamander91

Congrats Mac! Xx


----------



## babyjan

mommyof2peas said:


> I'm only just 16 weeks today. Wish I were closer to 19


Not long now :)


----------



## jtink28

19 weeks today and i totally have spd. i am getting that terrible "kicked in the crotch" feeling. ugh!


----------



## little_miss

Hello not been on here for a while hope everyone's doing good :) 
Just a little update for the first page iv been moved forward to 26th March and it's another little girl :D


----------



## psigyrl

Hi ladies,

It's been awhile since I've posted but I have been checking back once in awhile. I just had my 20 week scan. Everything looks good and we found out it's a boy. I'm also starting to feel some random thumping. We're busy these days since we are trying to move before I get too far along. Hope all are doing well.


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey all, haven't been on in ages! We had our 20 week scan on Sat, staying team yellow! although it was sooooo hard not to ask. All is well with baby, so exciting!!
hope you're all well.


----------



## babyjan

Rachy, glad all was well with the scan! We were team yellow with our first (not by choice though lol) and it actually wasn't too bad! It was fun guessing throughout the whole pregnancy =]

Little_miss- congrats on team pink! 
Psigyrl- congrats on team blue!


----------



## salamander91

Congrats on team blue psigyrl!
Congrats little miss!

OH felt baby move for the first time last night! :) my anatomy scan is on Friday x


----------



## babyjan

salamander91 said:


> Congrats on team blue psigyrl!
> Congrats little miss!
> 
> OH felt baby move for the first time last night! :) my anatomy scan is on Friday x

Yaay! After I read this OH felt baby move for this first time today! :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Rachybaby-- Yay for a great scan!

Salamander-- Mine is Friday as well. Hopefully Sprout is cooperative so we can find out what we're having.


----------



## Powell130

Great to hear about the good scans ladies!! 

AFM, doing the 1 hr glucose test today. Bleh! I had GD with #1 so they're testing me early


----------



## Christie2011

Had my first prenatal apt with a doctor. I only saw MWs with my first and up until now MW with this one. I'm not sure if it's the difference between doctor and MW or just their personal style of care, but the doctor offered me different nausea meds when I told her i wasn't taking what was prescribe because it didn't work. The MW didn't even ask about the meds I was taking and just told me it would go away soon (or not).

I didn't get to see the twins today, but did hear the heartbeats for the first time. Doc said the one on top is my 'mellow' one. Their heartbeat was a little slower, though both were in the 140s. She thought they were laying sideways and more to my right. My 20 week scan is actually at 18 weeks and then I'll get a scan every 4 weeks to watch their growth. Depending how they are doing I will deliver by 38 or 39 weeks.


----------



## Powell130

I failed the 1 hour :( 181 and they want it under 140. 
Taking the 3 hour next week. Ugh i dont wanna be induced :(


----------



## wantingbubba7

Powell ~ sorry you failed the 1 hour test.... can I ask what 181 means?
I had to do the glucose test at 13 weeks as I was high risk for it (I'm in Australia) and I also failed. My fasting was 4.9 and my 1 hour was 10.8 and my 2 hour was 10.1. How does the 3 hour test work? I'm just curious that is all :) thank you :)


----------



## salamander91

wantingbubba7 said:


> Powell ~ sorry you failed the 1 hour test.... can I ask what 181 means?
> I had to do the glucose test at 13 weeks as I was high risk for it (I'm in Australia) and I also failed. My fasting was 4.9 and my 1 hour was 10.8 and my 2 hour was 10.1. How does the 3 hour test work? I'm just curious that is all :) thank you :)

Different countries use different units of measurement for blood sugar. Powell's 181 would be in mg/dl whereas your readings are in mmol/L. 181 mg/dl converts to about 10 mmol/L x


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks salamander :)


----------



## babyjan

What is this test? Is it the same as the one we do here at about 28 weeks? I'm in the UK and what I remember is not eating at a certain point, drinking original lucozade and then getting blood drawn. 

Is this the same thing?


----------



## heychrissie

Is it just lucozade then? I've seen a lot of people saying they had to drink some horrible glucose drink (and I don't mind lucozade :) ) , made me worry a bit because I've got the GTT at 28 weeks...and I've been a bit fussy lately!


----------



## jtink28

Sorry about failing Powell :(


----------



## cntrygrl

In the US it is this absolutely disgustingly nasty sugary drink, that you have to down in a certain time frame without throwing it back up. Then they take your blood.


----------



## Kuji

I didn't even know there was a one hour one. When I'll be 26 weeks, they're making me do the 3 hour one right away. I'm not sure if it's due to my weight that they decided to just do the 3 hour one instead? Either way, I hope I don't have GD. I've always been a very healthy person despite my weight so fx!


----------



## jtink28

I gained a ton of weight with my first son, and I did the 1 hour one first. I passed so I didn't have to do the 3 hour one. I didn't find the drink to be so bad, though. I mean, it's not awesome, but it's not vomit-inducing, to me.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Out of all my pregnacies I've only ever had to do the test at 26-28 weeks. But this time with the new ob she made me take it at like 12 weeks and again at the normal time. They at least chill the drink for us. But it's gross. I get orange because it taste kinda like flat orange soda


----------



## Powell130

babyjan said:


> What is this test? Is it the same as the one we do here at about 28 weeks? I'm in the UK and what I remember is not eating at a certain point, drinking original lucozade and then getting blood drawn.
> 
> Is this the same thing?

Yeah its the same test, we just get a different drink in the US. It doesnt taste too bad, but it makes me feel horrible! During the 3 hour test with #1 I almost passed out and had to lay in an exam room between blood draws :/


----------



## Powell130

mommyof2peas said:


> Out of all my pregnacies I've only ever had to do the test at 26-28 weeks. But this time with the new ob she made me take it at like 12 weeks and again at the normal time. They at least chill the drink for us. But it's gross. I get orange because it taste kinda like flat orange soda

It was chilled this time for me which made it not so bad. The orange isnt terrible but the red is awful! 

I didnt have to do the test until 28 weeks with #1 but since I had GD with him they wanted me to do it sooner. Ugh. Now I have the 3 hour only two days before Thanksgiving :( even if I fail tho, which I probably will, i'm still pigging out on Thanksgiving! Lol


----------



## Kuji

I hope I get the orange one then. I tend to like orange flavoured things anyway. 

As for thanksgiving, go for it :) One day shouldn't be that bad! I know I'd do the same thing if I was in your shoes.


----------



## samae23

It's a baby girl!!!! :pink::baby:


----------



## babyjan

Congrats samae!


----------



## purelygemini

Congrats Samae! Yay for team pink!! :)


----------



## mac1979

Powell130 said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Out of all my pregnacies I've only ever had to do the test at 26-28 weeks. But this time with the new ob she made me take it at like 12 weeks and again at the normal time. They at least chill the drink for us. But it's gross. I get orange because it taste kinda like flat orange soda
> 
> It was chilled this time for me which made it not so bad. The orange isnt terrible but the red is awful!
> 
> I didnt have to do the test until 28 weeks with #1 but since I had GD with him they wanted me to do it sooner. Ugh. Now I have the 3 hour only two days before Thanksgiving :( even if I fail tho, which I probably will, i'm still pigging out on Thanksgiving! LolClick to expand...

Just eat a lot of protein to counter the carbs and not spike your sugars. Most OBs will let special days slide though...mine did.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Whenever I go for mine I dont eat after midnight the night before. I try to go super early for the test and bring something with me to eat after


----------



## Powell130

mac1979 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Out of all my pregnacies I've only ever had to do the test at 26-28 weeks. But this time with the new ob she made me take it at like 12 weeks and again at the normal time. They at least chill the drink for us. But it's gross. I get orange because it taste kinda like flat orange soda
> 
> It was chilled this time for me which made it not so bad. The orange isnt terrible but the red is awful!
> 
> I didnt have to do the test until 28 weeks with #1 but since I had GD with him they wanted me to do it sooner. Ugh. Now I have the 3 hour only two days before Thanksgiving :( even if I fail tho, which I probably will, i'm still pigging out on Thanksgiving! LolClick to expand...
> 
> Just eat a lot of protein to counter the carbs and not spike your sugars. Most OBs will let special days slide though...mine did.Click to expand...

Most docs.take a fasting level!

I thought about doing that and taking cinnamon capsule and jogging in place (in the bathroom if i had to haha) because they naturally lower blood sugar and just monitoring it myself to avoid induction. Haven't quite made up my mind yet lol


----------



## cntrygrl

Congratulations on team pink Samae!


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations on all the gender news, how exciting!

I feel like my pregnancy is really dragging now. There's nothing going on at all. Feeling frequent movements but nothing else. No cravings, no pains, nothing at all. Feel like weeks 16-18 are really dragging now. 

Anyone else feel like that?


----------



## Ganton

I'm only 5 days behind you and I'm not even feeling movements yet. After a long wait to the first scan, I feel like weeks 12-16 flew by, but the last week has gone slowly. With older kids yo focus on, maybe the lead up to Christmas will help to speed things up?!


----------



## shellgirl

For me, the first tri really dragged on FOREVER. I think it has a lot to do with all the nerves and worry about a m/c. 2nd tri has been flying though! Can't believe I'm already 20+2 and on my way to my anatomy scan this morning! We already know it's a boy, but I'm still looking forward to seeing my little guy squirreling away in there :laugh2: I don't remember it going this quickly last time, so I think there is something to having another child that takes your attention away from it. With my daughter, all I thought about all the time was my pregnancy. This time, I'm so busy chasing after her all the time that I don't have time to be totally consumed with it all again.


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm happy with how the time is going so far. I do believe after the holidays are over the time will slow waaaaay down because I will be stuck inside with my 3 year old for the rest of the winter, just waiting on spring!


----------



## Powell130

Natasha2605 said:


> Congratulations on all the gender news, how exciting!
> 
> I feel like my pregnancy is really dragging now. There's nothing going on at all. Feeling frequent movements but nothing else. No cravings, no pains, nothing at all. Feel like weeks 16-18 are really dragging now.
> 
> Anyone else feel like that?

I feel exactly like that! Apparently I have pretty much symptomless pregnancies tho :shrug:


----------



## Kuji

I'm going to assume that time is gonna start going really slow for me as I adjust to being at home all the time. I was put on temporary leave due to my job being uncomfortable giving me a position that won't cause me issues :\ But hey, I can't complain. I'm on a government program thing so that I'm still paid full time even though I'm not working.


----------



## Powell130

Can my due date be changed to April 21st please :)


----------



## purelygemini

Like shellgirl said, first tri went super slow and now this second tri has been going much faster! I feel like for me it will go even faster now because first it's the holidays, then after that I'll be in third tri and starting birthing classes and doing the baby shower and getting her nursery and everything ready...right now I'm just kinda sitting around and waiting but time is still going pretty fast!


----------



## cheerios

I find time is going by pretty fast! And considering that this is my 3rd pregnancy, I don't feel as many movements as I had hoped I would by now. Let's hope this means I've got myself a chilled baby! Still dunno gender yet, though I'm leaning towards boy cos that's what the gynae guessed at the week 13 ultrasound - although I've read in the internet that baby at 13-14 weeks is still too early to tell gender?? 

1st trimester dragged on for me. I feel that 2nd trimester is zooming by!


----------



## Christie2011

So far the whole pregnancy is dragging for me. First tri because of all the nausea, which still shows up, but much less frequently. It also doesn't help with my mom asking me questions every week and I''m sooooo tired I haven't been able to sleep well this past week, my bed just suddenly feels uncomfortable.

No movement feelings yet here. Doctor told me I looked like I was measuring 26 weeks already....gee thanks? To be expected I guess with twins. But she also said things that made it seem like she would have expected me to gain more weight than I have already. :shrug:


----------



## salamander91

This pregnancy has gone so fast for me! I found out at like 3 weeks. I cant believe I'm 20 already! Anomaly scan in just over an hour :)


----------



## jtink28

20 weeks today! Feel like it's flying!!!


----------



## linz85

Has everyone got nice little bumps now? Mine only shows when I'm laid down with my legs open but crossed iykwim, when I'm stood there's no prominent bump yet :growlmad: I soooo want a nice bump to show off lol!!
 



Attached Files:







12281577_10153810226307578_1176910178_o.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jtink28

haha, yes, i have quite the bump. i'm not as tall or thin as you are, linz! i am 5'3" so my bump shows up fairly early to the game, haha!


----------



## linz85

I'm 5ft 3" too! :D I'm kneeling down in the pic, taken in our dark room with a mirror that spends its life behind some draws ( so the kids don't knock it and break it).

I think by this point in my last two I was showing more. I can't really remember as we didn't really do bump pics lol :-/ x


----------



## babyjan

jtink28 said:


> 20 weeks today! Feel like it's flying!!!

20 weeks today too! I really feel like it's flying by so fast :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

I feel like everything is dragging. Might be because she is a double rainbow and I just keep holding my breath and waiting for the other shoe to drop. I'm waiting for my 20 week can, I keep thinking seeing her and knowing she is OK will help me relax and enjoy things a bit more. With the holidays it's made it a bit easier to keep distracted


----------



## Misscalais

Linz your bump is cute!!! I had a smaller bump with my 3rd bub for some reason. Since 17 weeks this pregnancy ive really popped my bump is huge. When i was waiting to pick my 6 year old up from school on Thursday he comes out and says oh gosh mum the baby is starting to really grow out :haha: hopefully your bump will pop out soon too :)


----------



## Misscalais

I feel like my pregnancy is dragging. Morning sickness has finally eased up thank goodness. Im just stupidly tired all the time. Can't wait for April :)


----------



## hal423

Linz I was just like that the first time around! I think I had more ab muscles to hold everything in. My bump is really growing this time though. I'm almost 18 weeks and I didn't have a bump with my first until after 21 weeks. 

I have my anatomy scan on 12/7. Although I was told with the blood test that I'm having a girl, my mom said a girl she works with was told girl with the blood test but at her 20 week ultrasound she found out it's a boy?! I don't understand how that happens - did the lab pick up the mom's sex chromosome instead of baby's? I hope it's still a girl at my ultrasound because we already have a name picked out!


----------



## jtink28

with the blood tests, they look for the Y chromosome - if it's there, they tell you it's a boy. if they don't detect a Y, they tell you it's a girl. (boys have XY chromosomes, and girls have XX) sometimes the lab misses the Y, or it's a touch early to truly detect the Y. that's all! :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thats what I'm worried about. They said girl but Im afraid they missed the Y or it was too early. I didnt have it done until 12 weeks though.


----------



## Natasha2605

Love looking at bump pics, this is mine from this morning at exactly 18 weeks. Stretchies are leftover from my other two pregnancies, no new ones yet.

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/587F9B51-EEA4-43F7-819F-CC85C3324CBB_zpsf9vusr9y.jpg


----------



## babyjan

You got an impressive bump there nastasha! 

As for me I'm really worried :( baby was moving loads since I began feeling strong movements from 18 weeks but the last two days it's been very quiet! Especially today, I don't think I've felt anything at all! I just don't feel pregnant at all and I'm feeling so scared for my scan this week. I just don't know what to think.

I know they can go quiet at times and move less but today as been extreme compared to what I've been feeling lately.


----------



## Natasha2605

Have you tried putting something cold on your tummy to see if it gets baby moving?

Maybe you should phone triage/midwife for some advice? Must be so worrying xx


----------



## linz85

If your ever worried about movements, go straight to A&E or your emergency room, it doesn't matter how insignificant you think it it, you have to make sure for your own peace of mind that everything is ok! Hope you go and get seen xxx


----------



## linz85

https://www.countthekicks.org.uk/


----------



## babyjan

I'm just worried I would look silly because at 20 weeks can you count the movements? Are they even consistent at this point?! I literally can't stop thinking about it :(


----------



## Natasha2605

If you were having consistent movements before then I'd definitely get seen hun. Even if it's just to put your mind at ease xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

This is why I love my dopler.


----------



## babyjan

Thanks for the advice girls.

Called triage and they said come in and we will have listen in. It's 9:18pm my boy is really sick with temperature so just waiting on him to settle. It's soo cold outside but the hospital isn't too far and hopefully now the roads are clear. I'm sooooo nervous!!


----------



## linz85

Any update babyjan? Did you manage to get to the hospital? xx


----------



## babyjan

Hey Linz and thank you for asking :)

I did go in and they saw me straight away! Heart beat was found (thank god!) it was a real struggle because baby was moving around loads! The midwife was pushing on my belly on the right side to try listen in for a while on the left but it kept moving away and then she'd look around again! Anyways after pushing on my belly it gave a strong kick on the right and she asked if I felt that and I did! 

She said she's really surprised I'm feeling anything now but if I'm concerned to not hesistate to come back.

xx


----------



## linz85

That's great news :) Yup, if your ever worried, always pop over or give then a call first hand. Better to be safe than sorry xxx


----------



## cntrygrl

Here is the riddle we gave everyone at out gender reveal party yesterday. We are excited to say we are having a GIRL!
 



Attached Files:







20151121_171114.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Ganton

Clever riddle, cntrygrl, and congratulations on a girl.


----------



## linz85

That's really good! Took me a while to get it  xx


----------



## Powell130

cntrygrl said:


> Here is the riddle we gave everyone at out gender reveal party yesterday. We are excited to say we are having a GIRL!

I love the riddle! Cant wait to post mine!!! I think we're going to post on Thanksgiving for a FB pregnancy reveal and gender reveal in one!


----------



## Natasha2605

Congrats on a girl. But I don't get the riddle. Would somebody mind explaining? I'm rubbish at riddles.

Babyjan I'm so glad you get checked and everything was okay xx


----------



## babyjan

Natasha look at the first letter of each sentence as you go down (hope that makes sense!)


----------



## cheerios

Awesome riddle! Where did u get it from?


----------



## Natasha2605

Ah I see it now. I'm so oblivious! Thanks :)


----------



## cntrygrl

cheerios said:


> Awesome riddle! Where did u get it from?

I actually found it by googling gender reveal riddles.


----------



## busybee98

Welcome Kris aroha! 
Very cute gender reveal babyjan!

AFM haven't posted her in forever! So we found out last week we are team pink! So excited. 
Just started a shopping list for baby and it's not very long as I have many things from DD1. However was just wondering since I'm due march 31, and i may be a bit early as i was with dd1 how warm clothing r u ladies planning to buy for March /April. I live in nj in the us and it can range from being as cold as 20f to like 60f. Wud a bundle me with blankets be enuf if it's cold? What do u guys think?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey all, sorry I never post on here. I mainly keep up with the Facebook group. We found out the other day we are team pink also. Now to figure out a name :haha:


----------



## mac1979

Busy bee, its the same here in Nebraska. It can be anywhere from the 30s to the 60s here in March/April. I am going to get some cloth footies jammies and onesies with pants and socks. I will be making some blankets and a carseat cover so hopefully that is enough.


----------



## jtink28

Baby boy is healthy and just as adorable as I thought he'd be! He looks just like his big brother at the 20 week ultrasound. I'm curious to see if he'll look like his brother too! He's sucking his thumb in this picture.

We talked about a possible VBAC in this appointment, and looks like unless I have some Crohn's complications, we'll be trying for a VBAC if I don't go too much overdue.
 



Attached Files:







12304470_10100312393553297_4485210116775325353_o.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cntrygrl

Jtink-- Glad everything looks well and hopefully you get to have the VBAC.


----------



## Christie2011

Had a private scan today. She thought it looked like two girls! Shhhh, I'm going to try to keep this a secret until Christmas for my parents. My mom is driving me nuts with baby names and not finding out the sex, so since she doesn't want anything she has to pack to move, I'll let her know the sex of the twins for Christmas.

Both were squirming all over the place and one of them kicked the other and someone butt bumped the other in the head. I can tell our anatomy scan next week will not be an easy one.

Though she doesn't give any medical advice/diagnostics, she did say it looked like two separate sacs. I probably won't be feeling much from Baby A since she is hiding behind her placenta, but I should be feeling plenty from Baby B soon. Both like to hang out on my right side.


----------



## rabab780

Hi ladies 
Joining this group if you don't mind 
Due date 15/04/16 
Team pink


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome rabab780 :hugs: Congrats on team pink.


----------



## dani_tinks

I'm team pink ladies :D very exciting xx


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome to all the newbies and congrats! Congrats to all those that found out gender!

I have my anatomy scam today! Still staying team yellow but I get to see baby and they record a bit of it for me!


----------



## Powell130

Three hour glucose test today! 
She also took blood for the AFP screening while I'm here


----------



## crazy4baby09

Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Seems team pink are ahead atm!! Congratulations girls on team pink and team blue babies xx


----------



## cntrygrl

dani_tinks Congrats on team pink!


----------



## lfrans

hi everyone, I havent really posted here since i found out I was pregnant. All is well, Im team yellow, but liking the odds of having a girl in this group, I have a boy, so one of each would be nice. hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## cheerios

I'm with you on that Ifans. It's quite unusual that there's more girls than boys in a pregnancy group, but I'm glad to be on this group then! :) Exactly one more week to go before we hopefully find out gender!


----------



## Christie2011

I seem to be having a lot of BH tonight. Started when I was reading a bunch of auto corrected texts on Facebook. All that laughing started them up.

Here are some pictures from my private scan. Last two pictures are supposed to show they are girls. There is one picture that is supposed to be of both of them then two separate pictures. These two do not like their pictures taken.
 



Attached Files:







20151125_170905.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 9









20151125_170955.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 9









20151125_171233.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 8









20151125_171359.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 14









20151125_171427.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## babyjan

Team :blue: for me :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Urgh my youngest has come out in chicken pox this morning. Although I've already had it so should be fine I have anxiety disorder and am finding myself worrying!

Congrats on team blue babyjan! 

Lovely scan pics Christie!


----------



## dani_tinks

Lovely scan pics Christie. Wooohooo babyjan congrats lovely!

:hugs: Natasha, you'll be fine. Hope Maci is okay, pox are horrible xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

Nice scan pics Christie! Congratulations on team blue babyjan!


----------



## Powell130

It's now FB official!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-11-26-11-10-46.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi all,

Fantastic news on all the recent gender scans and glad to read everyone is doing so well :flower:

AFM - I am 19 weeks today and had my morphology scan this morning :thumbup: Twin A (our girl) is measuring 19w1d and Twin B (our boy) is measuring 19w5d. Sonographer said both babies are doing 'outstanding' and found no problems or issues with either of them, thank goodness. They are very interactive with each other and love snuggling up close to one and other. So relieved that everything is going great :cloud9:

I will be having a c-section at 37 weeks, so I'm officially over the half way hurdle! Will be having a detailed scan every 4 weeks from now until the end of my pregnancy to check the babies are continuing to grow on track and measure the length of my cervix to make sure it's not shortening with the extra weight and pressure. It's reassuring to know they are keeping a close eye on the twins to make sure they're not getting up to any mischief in there. 

A little pic from today's scan attached.

Have a great weekend all xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dani_tinks

Aww how lovely Jonesbaby, glad they're doing well :) xx


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm glad your twins are doing well Jonesbaby.

Powell, love the FB announcement!


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations to everyone on their gender updates. So exciting :)


----------



## jtink28

21 weeks today and wondering where the time has gone. eek! it'll be here before we all know it!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Babyjan-- Congrats on your little boy.
Jonesbaby-- Glad your two are doing well.
Christie-- Great scan pics. I'll put you down for 2 girls and change if needed :)


----------



## Christie2011

uugh! The twins are not being nice to mommy this weekend. After a few weeks of fading nausea, they kicked it up a notch the last two days.

Anatomy scan this week. Can't wait to see how they are measuring.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Christie2011 said:


> uugh! The twins are not being nice to mommy this weekend. After a few weeks of fading nausea, they kicked it up a notch the last two days.
> 
> Anatomy scan this week. Can't wait to see how they are measuring.

I feel for you Hun! I had the exact same thing with my twins. I felt like the morning sickness had finally let up over the past few weeks and then bam - at 18 weeks I was literally in bed for 5 days feeling so nauseous all over again :dohh: I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Good luck with your scan!


----------



## Natasha2605

Urgh nausea sucks :hugs:

Good luck with your scan. Mine should be Thursday but think I'll need to phone and rearrange as struggling with childcare with my youngest having chicken pox :(


----------



## linz85

Good luck with your scan :) I've also got mine this week and hoping to stay team yellow if I don't get too curious :D


----------



## babyjan

Has anyone being buying things? 

I just been on next website and couldn't help myself! Only bought something really little but so cute!


----------



## Natasha2605

I've got loads of little girl bits from next, most from the clearance bit so have saved a fortune. Have my crib set, changing bag, lots of other bits and bobs :)


----------



## Powell130

I havent bought anything yet and i'm pretty surprised lol 

Ugh i've been waiting to get a letter (since Nov 16th) from the hospital to schedule my 20 week scan, nothing yet. Idk why everything here seems to take sooooo much longer than back at home :shrug: :coffee:

19 weeks yesterday! (i'm going by my dates instead of theirs now, since mine add up and are.accurate)


----------



## salamander91

I bought a load of clothes as soon as I had my gender scan lol. Everything else will have to wait until after Christmas!


----------



## linz85

I've got no spare money to buy anything, plus I still have everything from when both girls were babies so we don't really need to get anything :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Until scan I've only got a couple things. I didn't want to go crazy lol
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-29 19.17.42.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2









2015-11-29 19.17.16.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mac1979

mommyof2peas said:


> Until scan I've only got a couple things. I didn't want to go crazy lol

I need to know where you got those!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lol Fred Meyer :)


----------



## shellgirl

mommyof2peas said:


> Lol Fred Meyer :)

We don't have Fred Meyer here, but my sister lives in Washington and LOVES that place! I was just there to visit and felt overwhelmed. It makes the local Walmart look like a boutique shop!


----------



## dani_tinks

With Christmas coming up we haven't really had any spare money to buy baby stuff. We have so much from when J was little, although finding out this one is a girl has thrown us a little :haha:. I have bought a few blankets, some vests (pink of course), a gro egg shell and some muslin swaddle blankets. I'll probably do most of my shopping when we've recovered from Xmas.


----------



## babyjan

Nastasha I got it off the next clearance as well :) 

Even though I'm having another lil guy there's still loads I need! We will probably get the car seat (maxi cosi) if we see any good deals during the Xmas sales etc


----------



## mommyof2peas

I got these on sale too for black Friday. I still have all my other daughters clothes so I can't go crazy


----------



## Christie2011

I've only bought a few more cloth diapers. Kellyscloset.com was doing crazy things for Thanksgiving through today. I may even put in another order today, which will get me to a $10 credit for their site. I only cloth diapered my two part time, but with possibly three in diapers (maybe 4 if my 3 year old is still resiting potty training by then) I figured cloth would be a good investment and I don't have enough to cloth all of them full time.

Other than that, my friend who has a daughter the same age as my 2 year old has offered to give me all of her clothes. She's super thin though where my bio kid was a chunker, so if my girls are also chunkers, I don't know how much of her clothes with fit them. I did keep everything from my boys though (cribs, toys, port a cribs, swing, etc). 

All I *should* need to buy are bottles, for when I go back to work and a five point booster seat. I still have my infant carseat and then one of the twins will get my oldest's convertible seat, which fits from 5lbs up.

I'm sure my mom will go crazy buying things once I tell her it's girls, so I still won't need to buy anything.

I will need to start looking for a nanny though, but I'll hold off another couple of months.


----------



## Powell130

Ugh. I think I stood up too fast lat night when heading to bed. I almost passed out! Like got all weird and hot and flushed feeling and had to hold onto the wall when walking. It was kinda scary! Jax has kindly let me know he's okay this morning with some flipping flopping which made me feel better! 

I've kept myself outta stores since DS #1 is only 2 1/2 and we still have everything from him, only thing needed is a new car seat, I belive his infant one is expired as of this month. I can't decide between an.infant seat or a convertable. Toting him in the infant seat when sleeping was pretty convenient :shrug: suggestions?


----------



## cntrygrl

Dh's mom & sister are excited about finally shopping for a girl after 3 boys (sil's 2 and my 1). My mum, grandmother, and aunts are either doing the nursery set again or the stroller. I am very thankful to have such a giving family. I'm sure we'll pick things up along the way too.


----------



## Christie2011

Powell130 said:


> Ugh. I think I stood up too fast lat night when heading to bed. I almost passed out! Like got all weird and hot and flushed feeling and had to hold onto the wall when walking. It was kinda scary! Jax has kindly let me know he's okay this morning with some flipping flopping which made me feel better!
> 
> I've kept myself outta stores since DS #1 is only 2 1/2 and we still have everything from him, only thing needed is a new car seat, I belive his infant one is expired as of this month. I can't decide between an.infant seat or a convertable. Toting him in the infant seat when sleeping was pretty convenient :shrug: suggestions?

That's a tough one. I do really like the convenience of not waking a sleeping baby, but I also like only paying for one carseat and the infant carrier does get heavy fast as baby grows. At least with my two it did.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Powell130 said:


> Ugh. I think I stood up too fast lat night when heading to bed. I almost passed out! Like got all weird and hot and flushed feeling and had to hold onto the wall when walking. It was kinda scary! Jax has kindly let me know he's okay this morning with some flipping flopping which made me feel better!
> 
> I've kept myself outta stores since DS #1 is only 2 1/2 and we still have everything from him, only thing needed is a new car seat, I belive his infant one is expired as of this month. I can't decide between an.infant seat or a convertable. Toting him in the infant seat when sleeping was pretty convenient :shrug: suggestions?

It is a tough one! :shrug:

I had the Maxi Cosi baby capsule that I could use for a car seat & also take out of the car and attach to my pram with my daughter when I was out and about, and DH and I found it to be an absolute dream. So I've bought another capsule to use so I have two of the same for when the twins arrive. My daughter wasn't very big, so she stayed in the capsule until she was about 8 months old and we got lots of use out of it. 

Having said that, they are expensive, so it can make a lot of sense to buy a car seat that the baby can use beyond the 8 month mark (as a guide) from newborn, and I agree that the baby capsule can get heavy to carry to and from the car as they get bigger. 

Argh - decisions, decisions.... :dohh: xx


----------



## Powell130

So many pros and cons to each! Ugh. Lol


----------



## linz85

Had my 20 week scan today :) All is looking great and I resisted not finding out the sex, so staying team yellow :D Although I'm convinced it's a girl lol x


----------



## cntrygrl

Linz-- glad everything is looking great!


----------



## Christie2011

Had the twins anatomy scan today. All is looking good. Weighing in at 11 oz already. Which explains why I've already outgrown my Winter coat. I'll go back every 3-4 weeks for growth scans. Was told that both their placentas are anterior and confirmed both are still girls.

I asked about how long they'll let twins go, because every time I go for a prenatal apt the answer is different. I was told today that 37 weeks is optimal but not past 38. So I can consider myself more than half way done!


----------



## cheerios

It's a baby boy for me! Had my 22-week scan today and everything looks great!


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations on team :blue: cheerios!


----------



## jtink28

Yay for boys cheerio!! :)


----------



## dani_tinks

Congrats cheerios :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Cheerios-- Congrats on team :blue: !
Christie-- Glad everything is looking good with the twins and that they're still girls, Lol.


----------



## Powell130

Welcome to team :blue: Cherrios!!


----------



## purelygemini

Another one for team blue, congrats Cheerios!! And oh my, 3 boys!! You must be a saint for being able to handle that lol!


----------



## jtink28

I'd say the women who have more than one girl are saints....boys always love their mothers! The idea of having a houseful of teenage girls gives me the willies, lol!!!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Massive congratulations to everyone who has had news of their baby's genders recently and so pleased to read of all the successful morphology scans. Great news! :happydance:

AFM - just been to see my obstetrician for a check up, all is well with me and my twins. Bump is measuring 8 weeks ahead - measuring 28 weeks at 20 weeks! Lol! xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Misscalais

cheerios said:


> It's a baby boy for me! Had my 22-week scan today and everything looks great!

Congratulations on team :blue: 3 boys are so much fun :)


----------



## Misscalais

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Massive congratulations to everyone who has had news of their baby's genders recently and so pleased to read of all the successful morphology scans. Great news! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - just been to see my obstetrician for a check up, all is well with me and my twins. Bump is measuring 8 weeks ahead - measuring 28 weeks at 20 weeks! Lol! xx

Your bump is gorgeous :) im measuring 2 weeks ahead but i only have one in there lol


----------



## babyjan

jtink28 said:


> I'd say the women who have more than one girl are saints....boys always love their mothers! The idea of having a houseful of teenage girls gives me the willies, lol!!!

Same here lol! 

My uncle has 9 daughters!


----------



## linz85

Yup I've got two girls now and if I'm right, a third is on her way.. our house is already chaos... add another girl to the mix.. Poor other half! :)


----------



## dani_tinks

I'm one of 3 girls and we drove my parents mad :haha:.


----------



## Kuji

My father had three girls :haha: We drove him mad of course. He was clearly jealous when my mother (who was divorced from him) had a son with her at that moment boyfriend. Sorry dad but no boys for you!


----------



## heychrissie

Congratulations to everybody else with their gender announcements &#128578; We found out a couple of days ago that we're having a baby girl!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Team pink for me! 

Congrats to everyone else on your gender reveals!


----------



## Natasha2605

I'll soon have three girls : 6,4 and newborn by the time F arrives. Everyone has already said they'll pity me for when they are teens haha!


----------



## cheerios

Hey ladies!

What a funny and lively discussion! It's been a couple of days since I've found out the gender so I'm feeling more at peace about being the only girl in my family now! I really somehow thought I was expecting a girl cos I had a crazy first trimester with bad MS - something I didn't experience with my first 2 boys. 

And both hub and I come from families with even number of boys and girls (2 girls, 2 boys for my family and 1 boy and 1 girl for his family).

Having said that, I think the 3 boys are going to have a whale of a time together. And I have to agree with you all, I'd rather have a house full of boys than a house full of girls! :haha: 

My older sis and I fought SO much those growing up years and unfortunately we have also lost contact with each other now that we're grown up. 

I don't know if we'd ever go for a 4th. So I think I need to reconcile with myself that there's a possibility of not ever having a girl, if we do stop at 3. Funnily enough, I seem to know quite a number of women who have 3 boys / pregnant with their 3rd boy, so that helps with the process of working through my emotions.


----------



## cntrygrl

Congratulations to all the new gender reveals.


----------



## purelygemini

I definitely did not take into account when a bunch of girls would then all be teenagers at the same time....sounds horrific lol!! They're probably more expensive too. We'll be having at least one more child together after this baby so it will be interesting to see which dynamic we'll be experiencing!!


----------



## Misscalais

cheerios said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> What a funny and lively discussion! It's been a couple of days since I've found out the gender so I'm feeling more at peace about being the only girl in my family now! I really somehow thought I was expecting a girl cos I had a crazy first trimester with bad MS - something I didn't experience with my first 2 boys.
> 
> And both hub and I come from families with even number of boys and girls (2 girls, 2 boys for my family and 1 boy and 1 girl for his family).
> 
> Having said that, I think the 3 boys are going to have a whale of a time together. And I have to agree with you all, I'd rather have a house full of boys than a house full of girls! :haha:
> 
> My older sis and I fought SO much those growing up years and unfortunately we have also lost contact with each other now that we're grown up.
> 
> I don't know if we'd ever go for a 4th. So I think I need to reconcile with myself that there's a possibility of not ever having a girl, if we do stop at 3. Funnily enough, I seem to know quite a number of women who have 3 boys / pregnant with their 3rd boy, so that helps with the process of working through my emotions.

I have 3 boys. They are great, they argue and carry on sometimes but most of the time they get on really well. Im one of 4 girls and 1 boy. Luckily though theres a bit of a gap between oldest and youngest child so my mum only had to deal with my older sister and i being teens at the same time and we were awful teenagers :haha: i also don't have much to do with my big sister.
This bub was a surprise, and its so weird being team pink this time lol


----------



## Misscalais

I had my mw appt today and last appt i was measuring 2 weeks ahead ( 21 weeks at 19 weeks ) and this time im measuring right on track again at 23 weeks which im so happy about. 
Have to have GD glucose test in 3 weeks and apparently my hospital doesn't offer the 1 hour test any more it's straight onto the 2 hour test. Does any one know what that involves?


----------



## jtink28

i have my glucose test on the 21st. i am NOT looking forward to it, blech!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I cant do mine until 28 weeks. Im so scared. I did it at 12 weeks and the cut off was 130. My score was 130 lol


----------



## cntrygrl

So not looking fwd to the glucose test. With my first I failed the first time by a couple of points, so had to do the second test. I almost threw up at the end of the test and during the test ended up having to lie down.


----------



## dani_tinks

What is this glucose test? I've never heard of it!


----------



## babyjan

dani_tinks said:


> What is this glucose test? I've never heard of it!

It sounds like the one we do here at 28 weeks were we have to drink lucozade?? We don't call it a test though do we?


----------



## dani_tinks

babyjan said:


> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> What is this glucose test? I've never heard of it!
> 
> It sounds like the one we do here at 28 weeks were we have to drink lucozade?? We don't call it a test though do we?Click to expand...

:shrug: I don't know, i've never had to do that!


----------



## babyjan

Do you not do the test they make you drink the awful lucozade? I have to do mine at 28 weeks X

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a1483/glucose-tolerance-test


----------



## dani_tinks

I didn't last time no and MW hasn't mentioned it this time either? is every pregnant woman supposed to do it? I'll ask her when I see her in Jan, she's mentioned anti d and whooping cough but definitely no glucose ! x


----------



## Natasha2605

I don't think it's standard here unless required? I never had it with my first two and it's never been mentioned this time round. I see the MW at 24 weeks ish and again at 32 weeks I think.

My tiredness has returned this week. I did the school run this morning and then slept for 3 (!!!!) hours.


----------



## mommyof2peas

It's standard in the us. Gestational diabetes can cause a lot of harm if not caught early enough


----------



## mac1979

Me too! We can be test buddies. Although I'm going to ask if I can do it on Friday instead of my appt on Monday. If I get blood drawn and the rush up to my appt (at 8:30 am) I will be hungry, dehydrated and rushed which is going to skyrocket my BP. Happened last time. I went in the next day to get my BP retaken and it was way lower.



jtink28 said:


> i have my glucose test on the 21st. i am NOT looking forward to it, blech!


----------



## Kuji

mommyof2peas said:


> It's standard in the us. Gestational diabetes can cause a lot of harm if not caught early enough

It's also standard here in Canada.


----------



## Misscalais

dani_tinks said:


> What is this glucose test? I've never heard of it!

Its to check for gestational diabetes x


----------



## jtink28

i have my 24 week appt, then the glucose test directly after, so i won't have to worry about my BP. i have low-ish BP anyway - it's usually 90/65, and the highest it ever got when i was 9 months pregnant with my son was 130/70. same with my mom too. 

but i really despise the orange drink, blech! it didn't make me vomit, but i felt icky for the entire hour of the test :(


----------



## mommyof2peas

They chill ours. Makes it a little more easier to swallow


----------



## cheerios

I'm doing my glucose test on 22nd Dec. Not looking forward to it either, but it's quite a standard test here in germany. You're given a choice of 1-hr or 2-hr test. 2-hr test is more conclusive though, that's why I'm going for it. I do hope to be given the all clear, cos I'm flying to London for the Christmas holidays on the 23rd and hope to be able to eat my heart out!


----------



## dani_tinks

Ahhhh yes it's not standard here. I think you're given it if you have a higher bmi or have had it in the past, have a family history etc. 

I'm feeling very pregnant now. Already waddling thanks to my dodgy pelvis!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi there girls :hi:

I hope everyone is well and had a great week. Doesn't it feel like time is flying along in the lead up to Christmas? :xmas9:

Not much to report with me. Feeling super tired and lethargic, but my toddler has been unwell all week and not sleeping well at night because of a nasty cough, so I think minimal sleep is making me feel knackered.

Have a great weekend all xx


----------



## Kuji

Just a quick update. I have to return to work for a bit over 3 weeks so CSST will then cover my paychecks until birth. My workplace was hoping to just throw me on it but CSST was having none of it seeing that I was not in any "danger". It sucks that I'll have to go into work after being off for a whole month but I can't complain since I won't be working that long anyway. 

Once I'm 24 weeks, CSST should cover me no problem :) 

20+3 days today, first day of work tomorrow!


----------



## Powell130

I can't remember if I updated about my 3 hour glucose test...but I passed :happydance: 
My next check up is Monday and my anatomy scan is Dec 23rd! I cant wait to see our little man again! <3 

Good luck to all the upcoming glucose tests! A little tip, if you can, walk around between blood draws, it helps your body process the glucose and you wont feel as crappy and it'll help it be more accurate instead of just sitting and waiting as your numbers will be higher :) (i learned that walking helps lower blood sugar in my last pregnancy as I had GD)


----------



## Misscalais

Powell130 said:


> I can't remember if I updated about my 3 hour glucose test...but I passed :happydance:
> My next check up is Monday and my anatomy scan is Dec 23rd! I cant wait to see our little man again! <3
> 
> Good luck to all the upcoming glucose tests! A little tip, if you can, walk around between blood draws, it helps your body process the glucose and you wont feel as crappy and it'll help it be more accurate instead of just sitting and waiting as your numbers will be higher :) (i learned that walking helps lower blood sugar in my last pregnancy as I had GD)

Awesome news! And good tip :)


----------



## cheerios

Powell130 said:


> I can't remember if I updated about my 3 hour glucose test...but I passed :happydance:
> My next check up is Monday and my anatomy scan is Dec 23rd! I cant wait to see our little man again! <3
> 
> Good luck to all the upcoming glucose tests! A little tip, if you can, walk around between blood draws, it helps your body process the glucose and you wont feel as crappy and it'll help it be more accurate instead of just sitting and waiting as your numbers will be higher :) (i learned that walking helps lower blood sugar in my last pregnancy as I had GD)

I've heard about that too... walking around would help with the sugar results. And IRL, we don't just sit around and do nothing whenever we eat something with sugar. So the body is used to process sugar better when we are moving and not when we are sedentary.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm not allowed to move during the test


----------



## jtink28

mommyof2peas said:


> I'm not allowed to move during the test

what?? so weird!!! last time i had my glucose done, i sat in the lobby and drank the orange stuff. when it was done, i just came back when it was time for blood draws. i walked all over the place because i didn't want to sit there bored! i wonder why they don't allow you to move? have you asked them?


----------



## mac1979

We can only use the restroom during the test. I'm hoping my one hour turns out well.


----------



## Mrs.B.

What boy names have people chosen?? I'm sooo stuck


----------



## mommyof2peas

We cant walk because it affects the results lol they want to test resting. I scheduled the kids doc appointments during 1 hour test (same office just down the hall) and they didn't want to let me take them. I had to convince them.


----------



## jtink28

My DS1 is Jackson Wayne (Wayne is his fathers middle name too)
DS2 will be Lincoln Trace (Trace is my fathers name) 

Boy names are hard!


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats on all the good glucose tests!

EmmyReece-- I saw that you're having a girl congratulations. We're both friends with Laura. Can't believe Eden will be here anytime!

We finally decided on a girls name it is Kenna Paige. Celebrating 24 weeks today!


----------



## linz85

Lovely names already picked out :)

We have picked Erynne for a girl..hardest choice for us as we couldnt agree on anything.

We picked Dylan for a boy, I've wanted that for a boy since I was a teenager! Never had the chance to use it yet mind.. :)


----------



## zmzerbe

Hey Everyone, I don't know why I haven't joined this thread yet, but better late than never!

I'm due April 4th with a little boy :)


----------



## zmzerbe

Mrs.B. said:


> What boy names have people chosen?? I'm sooo stuck

My first is Chance Michael

this one is Sterling Ellis


----------



## Powell130

cheerios said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I can't remember if I updated about my 3 hour glucose test...but I passed :happydance:
> My next check up is Monday and my anatomy scan is Dec 23rd! I cant wait to see our little man again! <3
> 
> Good luck to all the upcoming glucose tests! A little tip, if you can, walk around between blood draws, it helps your body process the glucose and you wont feel as crappy and it'll help it be more accurate instead of just sitting and waiting as your numbers will be higher :) (i learned that walking helps lower blood sugar in my last pregnancy as I had GD)
> 
> I've heard about that too... walking around would help with the sugar results. And IRL, we don't just sit around and do nothing whenever we eat something with sugar. So the body is used to process sugar better when we are moving and not when we are sedentary.Click to expand...

Exactly.
Perfect example...for the 1 hour test I just sat on my phone here on BnB and FB and my blood sugar was 183 and needs to be below 140 .
During the three hour I walked around the waiting room a little and in the last hour I walked almost the whole time because I was on the phone and I pace when I'm on the phone and my results were
Fasting : 81
1 hour : 147
2 hour : 153
3 hour : 96


----------



## Powell130

mommyof2peas said:



> I'm not allowed to move during the test

Do jumping jacks in the bathroom lol


----------



## Powell130

Mrs.B. said:


> What boy names have people chosen?? I'm sooo stuck

We picked Jaxson James. Jaxson because we both agreed on Jackson (we each had a paper and pen and looked thru baby names and each wrote the names we liked, then we compared lists and Jackson is the only name that made it on both of our lists) then I found the alternate spelling and we both like it. And James because that's my late grandfather's name; he had a heart attack last year


----------



## Misscalais

zmzerbe said:


> Hey Everyone, I don't know why I haven't joined this thread yet, but better late than never!
> 
> I'm due April 4th with a little boy :)

Welcome hun!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I have a William Jackson and a Grayson Quinn


----------



## Kuji

If I have a boy, he will be named Gabriel :) Middle name will be Gregoire after my grandfather who was my father figure.


----------



## dani_tinks

I already have a Jacob, if this one was born a boy we'd chosen the name Caleb. She's going to be Esme though :)


----------



## salamander91

I have a Flynn and this one would have been Toby if she was a boy x


----------



## cntrygrl

I have a Parker Jay and this little lady will be Kenna Paige.


----------



## babyjan

How is everyone feeling around here? 

I feel so uncomfortable, my back hurts and I have this strange ache going through my belly so bending hurts :| my house is a tip and I can't even get up to clean! 

24 weeks this Friday yaaay :)

Hey Z :hi:


----------



## dani_tinks

I'm uncomfortable too. Slightly better now she's moved up a bit but back hurts, pelvis hurts, heart burn! Yurgh! xx


----------



## heychrissie

Back and hip ache every time I go out here! &#128533;


----------



## zmzerbe

Round ligament pain over here as well as what feels like my back about to be snapped in half from the way he is laying


----------



## Jonesbaby19

I am feeling really uncomfortable. We are in the middle of a heat wave here where I am, it has been above 38c /100f every day this week so far. After today, it's going to be above 40c /104f until Sunday. It's unbearable! :brat: I've had quite a few Braxton hicks contractions this week which I'm blaming on the heat, so I'm resting up and trying to drink lots of water :thumbup:


----------



## Kuji

Oh jeez! It's been generally chilly here however nothing too crazy. Still waiting on the snow which is odd around this time haha! Oh well, a late winter works for me! 

On other news, anatomy scan is tomorrow morning at 7:30 EST! Only 10 hours from now-ish EEK! I can't wait!


----------



## hal423

I think we're set on Elisabeth Suzanne and calling her Libby.

I got a pregnancy massage today and it was amazing :)


----------



## Powell130

Uncomfortable over here lol braxton hicks, little bit of heartburn, getting full quick. I feel like this is all starting a little quicker than last time lol

How's everyone's weight gain? As of yesterday I've gained 17 lbs. 8.5 in the last 4 weeks! Lol I knew my clothes were getting tighter :happydance:


----------



## Misscalais

Jonesbaby19 said:


> I am feeling really uncomfortable. We are in the middle of a heat wave here where I am, it has been above 38c /100f every day this week so far. After today, it's going to be above 40c /104f until Sunday. It's unbearable! :brat: I've had quite a few Braxton hicks contractions this week which I'm blaming on the heat, so I'm resting up and trying to drink lots of water :thumbup:

Its been hot in my state too. Much hotter than last year for sure. Im not coping as well as i normally would with the heat. So wish i had a pool lol!!


----------



## salamander91

I'm surprisingly not that uncomfortable yet thankfully! I've had a couple of days when I've over done it and my lower bumps been heavy and achy feeling but otherwise ok (just knackered!) 

V-day for me today yay! And I hit double digits yesterday!! 98 days until my induction/section! Seems way too soon. Best start shopping more!


----------



## salamander91

Also I'm having a 4d scan on Saturday! Hubs is paying for it as my Christmas present :)


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Misscalais said:


> Jonesbaby19 said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling really uncomfortable. We are in the middle of a heat wave here where I am, it has been above 38c /100f every day this week so far. After today, it's going to be above 40c /104f until Sunday. It's unbearable! :brat: I've had quite a few Braxton hicks contractions this week which I'm blaming on the heat, so I'm resting up and trying to drink lots of water :thumbup:
> 
> Its been hot in my state too. Much hotter than last year for sure. Im not coping as well as i normally would with the heat. So wish i had a pool lol!!Click to expand...

Me too! :hugs::hissy::grr:


----------



## dani_tinks

Happy V day Salamander, it's V day for us too :D feels like such a milestone xx


----------



## salamander91

dani_tinks said:


> Happy V day Salamander, it's V day for us too :D feels like such a milestone xx

Happy v-day to you too! :D Xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Happy V Day ladies :happydance:


----------



## babyjan

Happy V days ladies! Can't believe it but this pregnancy does feel like its flown by if you think about it


----------



## cntrygrl

I'm like the rest of you ladies acid reflux, hip/back pain, and my pubic bone by the end of the day feels like I've been repeatedly punched. I've been wearing my belly band, but Kenna doesn't seem to like it and rconstantly stretches out and kicks.


----------



## Natasha2605

We are calling our little lady Freya Grace :cloud9:

I feel good most days. Frequent headaches and my hips/back get very sore if I've done too much bending and walking but aside from that I feel better than my other two pregnancies.

Very tired this week, feel like I could sleep for Britain atm.


----------



## Christie2011

I get winded easily standing up, but other than that no real pains to speak of over here. I was told at my apt this week that the twins will be getting scans weekly starting at 32 weeks to check for breathing, movements and fluids.

Winter hasn't even really started here and already my belly won't fit in my coat anymore.

At least the nausea seems to have subsided. I'm eating so much less than first tri, but still gaining weight like a champ :haha:


----------



## zmzerbe

Powell130 said:


> Uncomfortable over here lol braxton hicks, little bit of heartburn, getting full quick. I feel like this is all starting a little quicker than last time lol
> 
> How's everyone's weight gain? As of yesterday I've gained 17 lbs. 8.5 in the last 4 weeks! Lol I knew my clothes were getting tighter :happydance:

I lost 17lbs initially and so far I've only gained 7 of it back.


----------



## jtink28

i bought a cheap maternity puffer coat at walmart for $19 and it's insanely warm! 

i don't have any pains or anything - just heartburn which is easily remedied with some zantac, and i live on the 3rd floor, so i get a little winded walking up the stairs daily, but not too bad. i've gained 14-15 pounds already (yikesssssss) but the weight gain has strangely started to slow. considering that i gained 60 pounds with my DS1, i'm pretty proud of myself this time around, lol! my goal gain is 30 or less. i'm going to try very very hard to meet that goal!!


----------



## Kuji

zmzerbe said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Uncomfortable over here lol braxton hicks, little bit of heartburn, getting full quick. I feel like this is all starting a little quicker than last time lol
> 
> How's everyone's weight gain? As of yesterday I've gained 17 lbs. 8.5 in the last 4 weeks! Lol I knew my clothes were getting tighter :happydance:
> 
> I lost 17lbs initially and so far I've only gained 7 of it back.Click to expand...

So far I lost 3 pounds. But I'm a bigger girl so it was expected that I'd be losing a tad of weight.


----------



## dani_tinks

I've gained about 14 lbs so far xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

I originally lost 20lbs in the first trimester, at my last appt my weight gain was a total of 4 1/2 lbs so far. I am hoping to gain no more than 10lbs which is what I gained with my son. I'm a bigger girl so I'm thankful I'm not putting on tons of weight.


----------



## Kuji

So anatomy scan was today! I had to change my signature since I found out today that I'm actually having a boy! I was so convinced that it was a girl that it took me a bit to process being told it was a boy. haha! But I couldn't be happier! :cloud9:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats on the boy!


----------



## babyjan

Congrats Kuji! 

I was shopping around Westfield and my god my lower back and lower abdomen are so achey!! Popped into Mamas & Papas and they were selling 3 pack sleep suits for half price was £22 now £11 for any UK ladies who may be interested :)

I picked up 0-3 months but somehow come home with 3-6 :dohh:


----------



## Misscalais

Kuji said:


> So anatomy scan was today! I had to change my signature since I found out today that I'm actually having a boy! I was so convinced that it was a girl that it took me a bit to process being told it was a boy. haha! But I couldn't be happier! :cloud9:

Congratulations on team :blue:


----------



## Natasha2605

As for weight gain I've gained 3lbs now, but I was very ill with hyperemesis until around 15 weeks. 2lbs of that has been in the last three weeks too.


----------



## babyjan

feeling so nauseas right now! Feel like puking up :( 

As for the weight gain well I don't know in pounds but at my first booking apt beginning of September I was about 60kg but according to my scales I'm now 70kg LOL

Is that normal?


----------



## Christie2011

jtink28 said:


> i bought a cheap maternity puffer coat at walmart for $19 and it's insanely warm!
> 
> i don't have any pains or anything - just heartburn which is easily remedied with some zantac, and i live on the 3rd floor, so i get a little winded walking up the stairs daily, but not too bad. i've gained 14-15 pounds already (yikesssssss) but the weight gain has strangely started to slow. considering that i gained 60 pounds with my DS1, i'm pretty proud of myself this time around, lol! my goal gain is 30 or less. i'm going to try very very hard to meet that goal!!

I'll have to check out Walmart for a coat. 

I'm not even trying to limit my weight gain. I gained 50 or so lbs with my son and lost it all and then some within 4 months. I think I'm already up half of that this pregnancy.


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies...haven't popped in to post in a while but I've been reading.

We have a bit name all set...Macaiah Israel. Definitely struggling with girl names. We always do. My daughter's name was easy as I new I always wanted that, during the discussion it was difficult finding something other than that just in case and it's proving difficult this time as well. I'm thinking this is a boy so maybe we're all set but seeing his I'm staying team yellow I have to be prepared.

So far I've gained 12lbs. Very impressed with myself as I usually gain that in first tri. my goal was 15, no more than 20 and I think I'll do that...the 20 Posey I mean, lol.

So far so good. Hubbs finally felt baby move the other day and now he's absolutely engulfed with it, lol. He constantly wants to feel and is trying to decide what music to let baby listen to. My husband is a musician, plays French horn...symphony and orchestral, so it will be something along those lines. We pay music for all the kids...I have baby bus for my belly. Really good investment I'd say.

Vday on Friday for me at 24 weeks! Yay! It is always such a milestone to get there. I knew some places don't intervene until 26 weeks but mine is 24 which makes me feel very comfortable...God forbid I would need the help at that point.

Been very emotional lately with EVERYTHING and it's taking its toll on my sleep.

New truck came which kind of cheered me up yesterday. It was so nice cause they brought it to my house which was super helpful as hubbs had to work last night and it was just my pregnant self with the kids. Can't wait to drive it! I have to switch the car seats over...now we can get the third one and it will fit, lol.

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok right now!


----------



## cntrygrl

Kuji-- Congrats on team blue!

I've gained 4lbs so far. My son I gained a total of 35lbs, but if you deduct what he weighed I gained roughly 27lbs. We'll see on monday what I've gained when I go in for my check up.


----------



## babyjan

24 weeks for me today yaay! I just realised we all getting so close to third tri now! Madness!

Is anyone else gonna be using a Moses basket? I'm not sure what to do as my first absolutely hated it but maybe this one won't... Hopefully 

Love this one https://www.mothercare.com/Mamas-an...returnSrule=null&start=10&returnScrollPos=277 but the price is crazy lol. Definitely not worth especially when they'll outgrow it so fast


How's everyone else?


----------



## dani_tinks

Happy V day lovely! Ooh that is so cute. We're thinking of getting this - 

https://www.mothercare.com/The-Litt...Bedside-Crib---Natural/630721,default,pd.html

Just looks very practical! xx


----------



## jtink28

V Day for me today! Yahoo!


----------



## salamander91

Happy v-day girls :) 

We've bought a Chicco next2me and planning on using a travel cot and toddle pod downstairs. I wouldn't trust Flynn not to knock the Moses basket over!


----------



## Kuji

Happy V-day! I can't wait till I can join you ladies haha! Approx. 2 and a half more weeks!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I've always wanted one, because they look so pretty. But they dont really sell those in the US. I use the pack N Play. I also have a portable bassinet that I use when they seep next to me. 



babyjan said:


> 24 weeks for me today yaay! I just realised we all getting so close to third tri now! Madness!
> 
> Is anyone else gonna be using a Moses basket? I'm not sure what to do as my first absolutely hated it but maybe this one won't... Hopefully
> 
> Love this one https://www.mothercare.com/Mamas-an...returnSrule=null&start=10&returnScrollPos=277 but the price is crazy lol. Definitely not worth especially when they'll outgrow it so fast
> 
> 
> How's everyone else?


----------



## Natasha2605

Babyjan, I love that basket, so cute!

Dani, does that crib swing, really like the look of that and need a crib for the bedroom I think.

We have chosen this basket for baby sleeping through the day downstairs :)

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-millie-boris-moses-basket/7700N9300/type-i/

So pretty <3


----------



## babyjan

Natasha2605 said:


> Babyjan, I love that basket, so cute!
> 
> Dani, does that crib swing, really like the look of that and need a crib for the bedroom I think.
> 
> We have chosen this basket for baby sleeping through the day downstairs :)
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-millie-boris-moses-basket/7700N9300/type-i/
> 
> So pretty <3


That's another one I was looking at yesterday! absolutely gorgeous X


----------



## Kuji

I forgot to show you guys my gender reveal for facebook and well, to my mom! :haha: 

You all know by now it's a boy but yeah, I just love the video. Mom's reaction was just amazing <3 :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAaIpjGFV20


----------



## mommyof2peas

Can't see it


----------



## Kuji

I changed it to public so hopefully it works now.


----------



## dani_tinks

Natasha2605 said:


> Babyjan, I love that basket, so cute!
> 
> Dani, does that crib swing, really like the look of that and need a crib for the bedroom I think.
> 
> We have chosen this basket for baby sleeping through the day downstairs :)
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-millie-boris-moses-basket/7700N9300/type-i/
> 
> So pretty <3

Yes I believe it does a little, not as much as a swinging crib would though xx


----------



## cheerios

Kuji - That is the cutest video ever!!! Your Mom is sooo cute and funny!


----------



## babyjan

It won't let me play the video


----------



## Kuji

cheerios said:


> Kuji - That is the cutest video ever!!! Your Mom is sooo cute and funny!

Thanks! I love my mom, she's so funny! <3 



babyjan said:


> It won't let me play the video

I'm not sure why :( I set it to public... so weird.


----------



## Misscalais

Oh my goodness is anyone else still suffering exhaustion.
Im 25 weeks today and its getting worse. I have been suffering insomnia for a few weeks now and looking after 3 young boys its just draining every ounce of energy i have. We are on school holidays now for 6 weeks and im not sure how im going to cope. When my 6 year old is at school and 5 year old at preschool ( 2 days a week for him ) i can catch a short nap when the baby sleeps. But now they have both finished up for the year there's no chance. Im so tired i could cry :(


----------



## Natasha2605

Misscalais said:


> Oh my goodness is anyone else still suffering exhaustion.
> Im 25 weeks today and its getting worse. I have been suffering insomnia for a few weeks now and looking after 3 young boys its just draining every ounce of energy i have. We are on school holidays now for 6 weeks and im not sure how im going to cope. When my 6 year old is at school and 5 year old at preschool ( 2 days a week for him ) i can catch a short nap when the baby sleeps. But now they have both finished up for the year there's no chance. Im so tired i could cry :(

I am. It did go away but it's been back for about two weeks. I am so so tired it's unbelievable. Wouldn't the kids let you nap if you put a movie on? My two are more than happy at 5 and nearly 4 to watch a movie, draw etc whilst I nap beside them on the couch, and obviously they wake me if they need anything :) I didn't expect to be this tired in second tri.

**


----------



## cntrygrl

Happy V-Day to the ladies that are there!

Kuji-- Cute gender reveal video.

AFM-- 25 weeks today. Can't believe I'm so close to double digit days!


----------



## Ganton

I'm still feeling really tired at nearly 22 weeks. I feel a bit better after having a lie down on the sofa while my little one naps and my 3 year old played with his train track, but I'm still looking forward to an early night.


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi Everyone! 

I have been off of the internet really for quite a few months so I haven't been on here in a long time! Here is what has been going on with my pregnancy thus far. 

I am 26 weeks this week, I was sick from weeks 6-12 but no vomiting, only nausea all day. 

Second Trimester has been really good so far. Only major symptoms have been back and sciatica pain. I've also got a new symptom which is that both my nipples have been leaking @[email protected] lol. 

I started feeling movement around 17w2d and we found out the gender at 20w3d, even though we really wanted a girl, we are having a baby boy. 

His name is Desmond Quinn Ngo. :) 

Other than that, I have been fighting with my insurance company the past several weeks. I am trying to get them to cover my midwife and homebirth, which they won't do at the moment. They mostly wont do it because my midwife is out of network. So I am trying to get them to cover her as if she was in-network. They denied my first attempt so I appealed. They said they would have results for me on the 18th, so I'm waiting for their letter to see if they approved it or not. If they don't, I will just keep appealing. Everything I've read has suggested that if I keep pushing it, they will give in eventually, so hopefully that'll be the case. I mean, we'll do our homebirth either way and pay for it, but obviously it would be better if my insurance would cover it. 

Andddd, here's my latest bump pic! :) 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v134/Setsuna22/25weeks_zpsy0uhak2m.png


----------



## Misscalais

Natasha2605 said:


> I am. It did go away but it's been back for about two weeks. I am so so tired it's unbelievable. Wouldn't the kids let you nap if you put a movie on? My two are more than happy at 5 and nearly 4 to watch a movie, draw etc whilst I nap beside them on the couch, and obviously they wake me if they need anything :) I didn't expect to be this tired in second tri.
> 
> **

They are very busy boys lol my 6 year old will no problem but the 5 year old gets bored after about 15 minutes and starts bugging me lol hopefully we will all get some energy back soon :)


----------



## Misscalais

Bee Bee said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have been off of the internet really for quite a few months so I haven't been on here in a long time! Here is what has been going on with my pregnancy thus far.
> 
> I am 26 weeks this week, I was sick from weeks 6-12 but no vomiting, only nausea all day.
> 
> Second Trimester has been really good so far. Only major symptoms have been back and sciatica pain. I've also got a new symptom which is that both my nipples have been leaking @[email protected] lol.
> 
> I started feeling movement around 17w2d and we found out the gender at 20w3d, even though we really wanted a girl, we are having a baby boy.
> 
> His name is Desmond Quinn Ngo. :)
> 
> Other than that, I have been fighting with my insurance company the past several weeks. I am trying to get them to cover my midwife and homebirth, which they won't do at the moment. They mostly wont do it because my midwife is out of network. So I am trying to get them to cover her as if she was in-network. They denied my first attempt so I appealed. They said they would have results for me on the 18th, so I'm waiting for their letter to see if they approved it or not. If they don't, I will just keep appealing. Everything I've read has suggested that if I keep pushing it, they will give in eventually, so hopefully that'll be the case. I mean, we'll do our homebirth either way and pay for it, but obviously it would be better if my insurance would cover it.
> 
> Andddd, here's my latest bump pic! :)
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v134/Setsuna22/25weeks_zpsy0uhak2m.png

Congratulations on team :blue: boys are awesome. Your bump is really cute.
Hope you can sort your insurance to get the home birth :)


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Oh Misscalasis, I can sympathise with you totally. I feel extremely exhausted all day, everyday. Having a toddler to look after (22 months) plus being pregnant with twins is physically draining. On top of that we have had a ridiculous heatwave this past week with Saturday getting up to 44c /111f. I know you've had a heatwave to contend with too :( Argh! Nightmare weather! 

Do you think you could be low in iron? The reason I ask is I had a blood test to check my iron levels on Friday because of sheer exhaustion, and the results came back yesterday that my levels are very low. I started on iron tablets last night, so I'm yet to feel any different, but I'm lead to believe by my doctor that I will feel much better soon. Maybe worth getting your levels checked too Hun? I hope you feel better soon and can catch up on some much needed sleep xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Misscalais said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> I am. It did go away but it's been back for about two weeks. I am so so tired it's unbelievable. Wouldn't the kids let you nap if you put a movie on? My two are more than happy at 5 and nearly 4 to watch a movie, draw etc whilst I nap beside them on the couch, and obviously they wake me if they need anything :) I didn't expect to be this tired in second tri.
> 
> **
> 
> They are very busy boys lol my 6 year old will no problem but the 5 year old gets bored after about 15 minutes and starts bugging me lol hopefully we will all get some energy back soon :)Click to expand...

Oh man, don't know how I'd survive, especially on days when I'm working! My younger would watch Disney films all day and my oldest would be content to draw, play on my laptop etc for a couple of hours - I do usually only nap an hour or so though.

Hopefully it passes soon!


----------



## dani_tinks

I'm knackered too and can't seem to sleep well at the moment :nope:.


----------



## zmzerbe

Sleep is starting to cruise out the window for me too unfortunately. The restless legs are starting to kick in and I wake up feeling like I've only been very lightly sleeping all night. Not to mention my shoulders and neck ALWAYS hurt when I wake up now. 

And thanks to winter slowly creeping in, the air is so dry lately. My cat did a back-flip off of our bed last week and knocked over the humidifier and I am pretty sure completely fried it. I'm still clinging to the fact that it MIGHT dry out and work again though. For now I am suffering with very dry nostrils and throat when waking up in the morning. I am just waiting for the day that it turns into bloody noses.


----------



## dani_tinks

Oh god the restless legs are terrible :hugs: I don't remember having it with my first. I'm pretty much ready for bed now. Can't face cooking dinner.


----------



## zmzerbe

I actually had terrible restless legs with my first pregnancy that seemed to have started when I found out I was pregnant and didn't go away until I gave birth. I remember that being my primary symptom through my entire pregnancy. This time it's just barely starting, so I guess I can't complain too much.


----------



## Bee Bee

I had a few weeks where sleep was pretty rough but the past week or so, it's been the total opposite. I keep sleeping too much now, around 10-12 hrs @[email protected]


----------



## J_Lynn

I haven't posted on the forums in FOREVER, so I am going to go through and see if I remember anyone in here, or if everyone is new to me - I was in the TTC for a long time ... then after infertility treatments out the wa-zoo, I had my daughter and then in May of this year I had an ovarian wedge resection and July 4th week, I got pregnant with our son :) Who is scheduled to make his arrival via c-section on April 3rd. I would love to be part of this group if it's not too late to hop in :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Welcome!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Welcome!


----------



## salamander91

Welcome j_lynn x


----------



## Misscalais

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Oh Misscalasis, I can sympathise with you totally. I feel extremely exhausted all day, everyday. Having a toddler to look after (22 months) plus being pregnant with twins is physically draining. On top of that we have had a ridiculous heatwave this past week with Saturday getting up to 44c /111f. I know you've had a heatwave to contend with too :( Argh! Nightmare weather!
> 
> Do you think you could be low in iron? The reason I ask is I had a blood test to check my iron levels on Friday because of sheer exhaustion, and the results came back yesterday that my levels are very low. I started on iron tablets last night, so I'm yet to feel any different, but I'm lead to believe by my doctor that I will feel much better soon. Maybe worth getting your levels checked too Hun? I hope you feel better soon and can catch up on some much needed sleep xx

I hope your tablets kick in soon! 
We had a massive heat wave too but has been nice as cool the last 2 days with some much needed rain.
When i had my full blood work done at the beginning the dr did mention i was on the lower side but to just make sure i kept up with pregnancy vitamins. Thing is i was so sick i couldn't take them so im thinking it could be. Ill see the dr and ask to have it tested again. Ive been craving ice cubes again like my last two pregnancies and ive been told that can be an indicator or low iron?


----------



## jtink28

good news on my part - i did my GD glucose test yesterday. my levels were supposed to be under 140, and they were 97! so that's amazing. one less thing to worry about. we've had some financial setbacks this holiday season (thank goodness my son's gifts were purchased months ago!) and it's had me rather down. but then i heard this little guy's heartbeat yesterday at the dr's office, and i realized, i'm about to have 2 healthy, beautiful little boys. so many people don't get to have any and have been struggling so long. so it is a happy christmas. i am so so lucky.


----------



## Misscalais

J_Lynn said:


> I haven't posted on the forums in FOREVER, so I am going to go through and see if I remember anyone in here, or if everyone is new to me - I was in the TTC for a long time ... then after infertility treatments out the wa-zoo, I had my daughter and then in May of this year I had an ovarian wedge resection and July 4th week, I got pregnant with our son :) Who is scheduled to make his arrival via c-section on April 3rd. I would love to be part of this group if it's not too late to hop in :)

Welcome hun!!!


----------



## Misscalais

jtink28 said:


> good news on my part - i did my GD glucose test yesterday. my levels were supposed to be under 140, and they were 97! so that's amazing. one less thing to worry about. we've had some financial setbacks this holiday season (thank goodness my son's gifts were purchased months ago!) and it's had me rather down. but then i heard this little guy's heartbeat yesterday at the dr's office, and i realized, i'm about to have 2 healthy, beautiful little boys. so many people don't get to have any and have been struggling so long. so it is a happy christmas. i am so so lucky.

So glad for you! I hope the new year is better for you :)


----------



## rabab780

I am a silent user but my awful heartburn yuckkkkkk
made me write now .
These days my worst symptoms is the bad heartburn , I am using gaviscon but not working for more then 5 minutes , don't know what to do and doctor never give me anything else saying : gaviscon is the safest medicine you can take for heartburn during pregnant .....

Hope these few months runs fast &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## linz85

I hope everyone had a nice Xmas? :) x


----------



## Kuji

I did but an exhausting one too. Especially since I was stuck an hour and a half away from home and my only ride decided not to leave the Christmas party until midnight... and I had to work the next morning. 

All in all though, I had fun :) Got to see lots of family members again and bond. Everyone was all excited about being able to actually talk to me about the baby so it was nice. <3


----------



## Natasha2605

Hope everyone had a nice christmas!

My 23 week bump!

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/7F09464B-E3D6-41DB-B889-497C54335A7E_zpsop2hlk9d.jpg

Has anyone bought anything for baby in the Sales? I got these three dresses for £16 yesterday :

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/08816CFF-E06B-40FC-B55A-2B61ED0E03F0_zpscuotnb7q.jpg


----------



## Christie2011

It was a good Christmas, even if my boys were a bit cranky. Too much activity for the little guys with no naps will do that. I gave my mom a gift that revealed the sex of my twins and I should have recorded her and my sister's reactions. I got them both crying. So that made Christmas Eve awesome.

I figure I have about 3 months left. Between the average deliver date for twins being in the 35th week and my OB practice wanting to deliver at 37. I'm hoping they'll stay put long enough to avoid any NICU time though. Other than that since they are already leaving me short of breath with everything I do (standing up, sitting down, walking) I'll be ready.


----------



## babyjan

Cute stuff Natasha! I didn't actually go to the sales but I got lil hats off the next sales online and body suits. I'm just gonna keep looking for anything else nice! 

Thinking to get our car seat off Argos for £99 the maxi cosi cabrio fix. I just can't believe once we get into January basically this Friday lol! We really don't have too long left :shock:


----------



## Natasha2605

babyjan said:


> Cute stuff Natasha! I didn't actually go to the sales but I got lil hats off the next sales online and body suits. I'm just gonna keep looking for anything else nice!
> 
> Thinking to get our car seat off Argos for £99 the maxi cosi cabrio fix. I just can't believe once we get into January basically this Friday lol! We really don't have too long left :shock:

I feel the same about the time. I still have at least £1000 to get together for the rest of my mamas and papas stuff and the thought of use being into January as of next week is bloody scary!


----------



## No Doubt

I haven't purchased anything yet. Don't need anything to be honest. What I will get is a take home outfit...one boy, one girl. Can't wait!


----------



## Kuji

Welp I had a scare today. Winter decided to finally decided to show it's face.... And I'm so clumsy... I tried really hard to be careful but still ended up slipping :( Thankfully I landed on all fours though so only my knees hurt.


----------



## cntrygrl

Kuji-- Glad you are okay. Both times I have fallen I've landed on all fours also. Killer on the knees, hips, and wrists.

Hope everyone had a great holiday!

AFM-- I am in double digits 98 days..... Sheesh. I feel like nothing is ready and having mini "omg" attacks. I have my sugar test January 6th BLECH, but I'm taking the day off because we have new appliances being delivered also. I felt horrible after when I did the 1 hour & 3 hour for my son.


----------



## linz85

Happy V day to me :D
 



Attached Files:







12435400_10153887541722578_1754546260_o.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Misscalais

linz85 said:


> Happy V day to me :D

Happy v day! :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Kuji - so glad you didn't get too injured when you fell. I fell recently too, and I think I pulled a hip muscle because that hurt for a couple days! It makes me so nervous when stuff like that happens! 

lala - congrats on the good scan! That is great news! 

Linz - happy V-day!

afm - had my 24 wk apt yesterday and have a terrible UTI. So I'm taking meds for that and feeling a lot better today. My next apt is Jan 27 when I will take the glucose test. It seems pretty far away.


----------



## Kuji

KozmikKitten- Thanks. I feel lucky with the way I fell. But ouch! Sorry to hear that! :( I get what you mean about worrying when it happens. You're often told since you're young that falling is super dangerous for pregnant women so when you get there and it happens, you can't help but mini panic! 

Sorry about the uti, at least the medicine will help. :) 

__

And Happy New Years to everyone! :D It's been an interesting but good year, despite all the bumps! I'm hoping everyone has a great 2016 filled with adorable little ones to love~! <3


----------



## Misscalais

Happy new years everyone! We are having babies this year :O its going fast. Almost 3rd tri, have glucose test on Monday then mw appt on Tuesday. Hubby goes back to work after a week off :(


----------



## babyjan

Hey everyone! Hope your all well! 

26 weeks today! Can't believe third tri next week!!! I also have my glucose test in the next two weeks


----------



## dani_tinks

Happy New Year! Can't believe we're having our babies this year :D so exciting. I have my 28 week midwife appt in two weeks, have to have an anti d injection - NOT looking forward to that.

Happy 26 weeks babyjan x


----------



## No Doubt

Happy New year everyone! 

26 weeks today! Glucose test next Friday along with third tri! Exclamation on third tri...not the glucose test...


----------



## mommyof2peas

Happy New Year! 1 more week before I VDay. I'm super exited and can't wait. I really hope this year is better then last year. It's been a pretty hard one.


----------



## J_Lynn

Happy New Year, ladies! Not much longer now....!!!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Happy New Year ladies! :flower:

I hope everyone had a safe and enjoyable Christmas and New Year. I echo the thoughts of you all - we are going to have our babies this year! Time is marching along for sure! 

All is going well with me over here. Happy viability day to my twins for last week! :happydance: What a milestone and a relief! I was due for my 4 weekly growth scan on Friday, but as it fell on a public/bank holiday it has been rescheduled to this Wednesday. Hopefully everything is going well in there with the babies and my cervix isn't shortening. 

Getting ready to set up the nursery this month. We are pretty well organised now, just a matter of getting sorted out. 

So far we have bought:

- cots

- twin pram

- Maxi Cosi capsules 

- highchairs

- swaddles, blankets and muslin wraps

- clothing for baby boy from 0000 up to 6 months (already have baby girls clothes from my daughter)

We pretty much just need to buy an additional Moses basket and another cot mattress and we are done! :) 

According to my obstetrician, it's only 7 weeks and 4 days until the babies have a 60% chance of coming of their own accord from that point onwards! :shock: Hopefully I can keep them cooking until 37 weeks which is my goal (12 weeks 4 days away) but upon the hospitals advice, we are getting ready for them just incase they make an early appearance. 

Hope everyone is keeping well and your babies and doing well also. Love reading everyone's updates, so keep them coming :hugs:


----------



## Natasha2605

V day for me today. Time is absolutely flying!


----------



## jtink28

starting to feel pretty large right now - baby boy has been up in my ribs, all over the place for the past few weeks. don't know how i'll survive 13-14 more weeks of being so large, lol. i even had a stranger ask if i was due soon. um, no. sigh. lol.


----------



## Kuji

Happy holidays and happy new year to all the lovely ladies here! :D 

V-day for me on Tuesday! It's so exciting! 

Baby boy tends to mostly be active when I relax which is both nice and sometimes surprising! I've been startled awake a few times when I'd be half asleep because of him! :haha: 

I'll be looking for a new apartment real soon, hopefully before the baby shower so I don't have to move all the stuff I'll get from one apartment to the other.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

My bump pic from yesterday at 24w2d :). I was measuring 8 weeks ahead 4 weeks ago when I last saw my obstetrician. I'll be interested to see how big I'm measuring now when I next see my obstetrician on Friday morning :blush:

Hope everyone is feeling well :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## No Doubt

Cute Jones! I was just thinking we needed to be sharing bump pics. Here's me on Saturday at 26+1!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0528_1.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cntrygrl

Happy New Year Everyone! My son and I have been sick throughout most of the holiday, his starting Christmas Eve. Can't believe I'm already at 27 weeks today. DH is annoying me because he wants to completely gut Kenna's room and doesn't want to do it til the end of February beginning of March. Doesn't give me much time to get everything settled before she gets here.


----------



## Natasha2605

Lovely bumps ladies!

Last picture I took was at 23 weeks :

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/7F09464B-E3D6-41DB-B889-497C54335A7E_zpsop2hlk9d.jpg


----------



## Ganton

Ooh, I love seeing bump photos. Here's mine at 23 weeks. I feel like my bump has doubled in size in the 4 days since that was taken though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Misscalais

Love the bump pics girls!
Had my 2 hour GTT yesterday, it sucked. I was so bored lol but its over and done with now. Had a mw appt today and measuring 2 weeks ahead again apparently. I have a different mw each time. The one that i had today measured me 2 weeks a head at 19 weeks then the next mw put me right on dates at my last appt. 
I bought bubs cradle yesterday and thats really the only big thing so far. Handful of clothes/wraps/bibs.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Love seeing everyone's bump pics! Keep them coming :coffee:


----------



## cntrygrl

27 weeks and 1 day :)
 



Attached Files:







20160105_083903.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## babyjan

Cute bump cntrygrl! Your hair is lovely!


----------



## dani_tinks

Lovely bumps ladies, i'll take my 27 week bump shot tomorrow, eeeek! xx


----------



## Kuji

V-day for me! :D WOO!


----------



## cntrygrl

babyjan-- Thank you. It's time for a trim for sure.

Kuji-- Happy V-Day!


----------



## dani_tinks

Third tri today :D 27 week bump


----------



## salamander91

Beautiful bumps ladies!

Third tri for me today too yay! :D


----------



## cheerios

Oh I had no idea 3rd tri started at 27 weeks! I always thought it started at 28 weeks? 

Enjoying all the bump pix! I haven't taken any recent ones but will do one soon enough! 

Anybody here has got gestational diabetes? I got diagnosed just before Christmas and have been watching my diet since I came back from London (celebrated Christmas there with friends). It's quite a bummer cos this is the first time I got GD and this is my 3rd pregnancy. 

On the plus side, I lost 1 kg already, cos I've been cutting back on carbs and not snacking. I wouldn't say I eat unhealthily but I do snack as and when I want. And now, I can't.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi girls :hi: 

Happy V Day to you ladies :) 

Sorry to hear about your GD Cheerios :( I haven't done my glucose test yet. 

Had my growth scan at the hospital yesterday. All is going well in there with the babies . Baby girl was measuring 24w2d and weighed 1.5 lbs. Baby boy was measuring 25w3d and weighed 1.8 lbs. There was some discrepancy with the length of my cervix, it seems it may have shortened from 4cm to 3cm in the past 5 weeks. Apparently 2.5cm is when it becomes a concern, which is only 0.5cm away. Going to talk with my obstetrician about it this Friday when I see him. Both babies are so adorable and I seriously can't wait to meet them! Eeeeeekkkk! :oneofeach: xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Cheerios, I've been diagnosed with GD as well, I was tested at 13 weeks so getting kinda used to it now. Ask me any questions you may have :)


----------



## babyjan

Hey ladies

I keep getting on and off period sort of cramps, when they come they do feel quiet strong all around my lower abdomen and lower back as well as legs. It only lasts for a few mins and then disappears do you think this could be braxton hicks? My tummy isn't really going hard or tight but both times it happened whilst driving so I'm not sure :/

I did a lot of walking around and shopping yesterday's so not sure if that's somehow triggered it. Early in this pregnancy I use to get period like strong cramps but after getting checked out it was put down to stretching pains. Could it be the same thing now? 

If it gets worse I will ring up the hospital for advice definitely


----------



## dani_tinks

Babyjan I was about to come on here and ask a similar question. I woke up in the night to tummy cramps. I wondered whether i'd end up with an upset tummy but nope. Still happening today. Wondering if it's BHs?? xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Kind of sounds like stretching more than BH's, but if it continues or gets more painful I would definitely phone the doctor.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Bh aren't really painful. Well aren't supposed to be. When I get them they make my tummy tight and I feel really full and breathless. But then they go away. 

That being said they CAN be painful to some people. But if you can time them and they are consistent I would go get checked.


----------



## dani_tinks

Whatever it was has calmed down now, I think it may have been BH's along with burning ribs so seemed a lot more painful. I'm definitely getting short of breath now my uterus is higher!


----------



## zmzerbe

Good thing they calmed down! I have already had a contraction scare on the 30th. It happened when I was driving in the rain on the high way about 2.5 hours from home so it was pretty scary. Luckily the closer I got to home, they started to ease up and by the time I was home and near my hospital they had stopped completely.


----------



## Christie2011

I've had a couple of crampy BH, but nothing that was consistent, just one here or there. I am definitely feeling them more with this pregnancy than my first and they seem to always affect my lungs when I get one. Most of the time I feel in my lungs before I notice my belly getting hard.


----------



## jtink28

i never had BH with my son, and i haven't so far with this one. i'm so curious as to what they feel like!


----------



## babyjan

Yeah thankfully they've calm down a lot. It was just really worrying have strong period like pains!

Since getting pregnant I've been dealing with constant nose bleeds! Every morning I wake up and blow my nose to find dried blood sometimes watery. My gums bleed a lot too


----------



## jtink28

babyjan, my gums bleed HORRIBLY. my dentist called it "gestational gingivitis," lol! he said it's so common and will go away. but i dread brushing my teeth and spitting out a mouth full of toothpaste and blood. ick ick ick!


----------



## Natasha2605

I don't think I've ever felt BH either... don't recall feeling them in my previous pregnancies.

It's like how I don't know what heartburn feels like, never experienced that in my life either. Thankfully, sounds like torture!


----------



## jtink28

you're so lucky about the heartburn!! i have GERD (gastroesophageal reflux disease) because of my crohn's. it's terrible. when i first got it, i thought i was having a heart attack because of the chest pains. thankfully because my crohn's is in remission, my GERD is also, but when i'm pregnant the heartburn gets pretty rough. but...i'd take heartburn all day, every day if it meant a healthy baby!! :)


----------



## Natasha2605

It sounds awful! 

I'm such a wimp, I think I'd think I was dying if I suddenly experienced it :rofl:


----------



## babyjan

jtink28 said:


> babyjan, my gums bleed HORRIBLY. my dentist called it "gestational gingivitis," lol! he said it's so common and will go away. but i dread brushing my teeth and spitting out a mouth full of toothpaste and blood. ick ick ick!

Urgh yeah I wake up every morning spitting blood! And always at its worse when brushing my teeth yuck!

Heartburn is horrendous! With my first I got it bad and so far I'm getting mild form but I'm thinking it may get worse the further along I get!

27 weeks and third tri tomorrow! Well in 15 mins for me UK time :)


----------



## dani_tinks

Heartburn is the worse. The acid literally destroyed my vocal chords in J's pregnancy :nope:. 

Happy third tri babyjan! woo xx


----------



## babyjan

Thanks dani :)


----------



## jtink28

Third tri today! :happydance:


----------



## Natasha2605

I have a 4D scan today :cloud9:


----------



## Powell130

Congrats on 3rd tri ladies!! I can't believe how fast this is flying by


----------



## Natasha2605

Time is certainly flying!

Our 4D scan, 25 weeks 

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/9FE92CD2-1AF9-4CC1-BB1E-393F4271482F_zpskyv8yrzy.jpg

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/3E42B554-919B-4D98-B9B6-7190D36352FB_zpsycwwqqlv.jpg


----------



## crazy4baby09

Cute pics!


----------



## Misscalais

Gorgeous pic Natasha.


----------



## cntrygrl

Glad the BH's stopped for you ladies.
Congrats to the 3rd tri ladies!

Natasha-- Love you 4D images.

Any ladies having baby showers or sprinkles? 

AFM-- I failed my 1 hour glucose test which I did for my son as well. They wanted me to do the 3 hour test, but it takes me 3-4 days to recover from that one so I said I'd do the 2 weeks of finger pricks. I know everything will come out fine. Ended up at Urgent Care on Friday due to a nasty cold that wouldn't go away.


----------



## jtink28

i think some of my neighborhood friends are going to get together for a "sprinkle" but i think it will just be drinks and food and possibly diapers. nothing crazy. i did make a registry, but only for the coupons, hehee! i think if this one was a girl, people would want to give more gifts, but since i'm having a boy and already have a boy, i think most people assume we have everything we need - when in fact my DH and i will be spending about $1,000 of tax return money on double stroller, bassinet, etc! yikes.


----------



## cntrygrl

Yeah. Those are our main expenses too. I have a friend who has started giving me her daughters clothes. Some were never even worn.


----------



## jtink28

annoyed at my doctor's office today. i like my doctors, they're great. the nurses, eh, not so much. i think they have so much responsibility that they overlook things, which i am annoyed at. they called today to remind me about getting my antibody blood screen test next week (i'm Rh- and will get the Rhogam Anti-D shot next Monday). i already had my antibody screen at 8 weeks on September 2nd. so why do i have to get another one? they didn't look at my chart, so they would have made me get another blood test when in fact i don't need it. just annoyed. if i wasn't so far into my pregnancy, i'd consider switching practices. it also happened in january when i had a miscarriage at 9 weeks. i had an appointment the day after my miscarriage was complete, and they just let me go home. after i got home, i remembered that i was Rh-, and called to ask if i needed a Rhogam shot. the office freaked out and made me come right back - they had forgotten to give it to me. what if i'd never called and remembered? ugh. but that's just the nurses. like i said, i love my doctors. good thing this is my last baby!


----------



## Kuji

Jeez, those nurses sound special :/ I understand they have a lot on their plate but they should still be careful and read through people's charts carefully. 

As for baby showers, I will be having one for sure since it's baby #1 and we have literally almost nothing! I originally wanted it in February but it'll probably be in March instead since one of my cousins is having hers in February and I'd like it to be spread out a tad from hers. I'm definitely really excited though :) I always loved baby showers but of course never got to experience being the mom of honor at one :haha: So it'll be interesting to see how it is from that role.


----------



## Natasha2605

We won't be having a shower. They're not the 'done' thing here. :)

I'm suffering really bad with headaches again in the last two days :( I shouldn't really complain as I'm otherwise 'okay' this pregnancy but they make me feel so ill and done in.


----------



## Mrs.B.

A snap from our 4d scan :)

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/Mobile%20Uploads/20160111_124053_zpsqxjnecng.jpg


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Gorgeous scan pics Natasha & Mrs.B :) So adorable! 

Hope everyone is doing well. Love reading everyone's updates :hugs:

AFM - I had my growth scan at 24 weeks, followed up by an appointment with my obstetrician at 25 weeks last Friday. Overall it went well. Babies are both healthy and doing well, so that's the main thing. 

The doctor noted that Twin A (baby girl) has twin growth discordance. Baby girl is measuring in the 31st percentile and baby boy is measuring in the 82nd percentile. He said it may be nothing to worry about, but the gap has widened in their growth difference since my last scan 5 weeks ago, so at my next growth scan in 2 weeks time they would like to see that they are roughly measuring around the same, and that the gap has not widened further. If it has they will need to look into why baby girl is not growing at the same rate as her brother. Hopefully it's just genetic make-up at play, and nothing else. The doctor also noted that baby boy has mild polyhydramnios - which is excess fluid in his sac. Hopefully these issues will resolve themselves before my next scan, they are making me feel a little anxious and stressed right now. 

My iron levels are particularly low from my recent blood test, so I have to increase my iron intake further, and if no improvement in 2 weeks time I will need to have an iron infusion through an IV drip in hospital. 

Fundal height at 25 weeks was measuring 37 weeks so I am pretty much measuring full term now :shock: Massive!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 0


----------



## salamander91

Beautiful bump jonesbaby! Heres my singleton bump at 27+5 eek! 

https://i66.tinypic.com/2rxk7td.jpg

And my 4d scan from 24 weeks :)
https://i63.tinypic.com/2w5rsy8.jpghttps://i63.tinypic.com/24q23p4.jpg


----------



## Powell130

Natasha2605 said:


> We won't be having a shower. They're not the 'done' thing here. :)
> 
> I'm suffering really bad with headaches again in the last two days :( I shouldn't really complain as I'm otherwise 'okay' this pregnancy but they make me feel so ill and done in.

Get a prescription for Fioricet. It works amazing! I get migraines and it's the only thing that works for me


----------



## babyjan

Lovely scans and bump pics girls :) 

I was literally just thinking about how fast time is going! At my 16 week midwife apt back in October the midwife was booking my 28 week apt which is for tomorrow to get my glucose test done. At the time when she put January 13th 2016 I just thought how far away is that but we were both agreed it will no doubt come around quick! I just can't believe how fast time is going!! It's actually scary! my first pregnancy did not feel this fast at all!


----------



## dani_tinks

Love the 4d scan pics girls, and gorgeous bumps too.

It is going so fast. I have my 28 week app tomorrow too, I don't have to do the glucose test but I have to have my shot of anti d which i'm not looking forward to. It bloody hurts!

xx


----------



## linz85

Here's my 26 week bump pick :) As much as it doesn't look massive in the pic, I feel massive, hate bending down and I've got killer heartburn in the evenings atm. Had to have some gavsicon last night it was that bad, didn't have to have it at all in my other pregnancies.

Hope everyone is well xx
 



Attached Files:







12528197_10153917145317578_716148256_o.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Natasha2605

Lovely bumps!


----------



## cntrygrl

Jonesbaby-- My son had the same thing and it actually cleared up before he was born. Hoping your baby girl is okay and catches up to her brother.

Lovely 4D scans ladies!


----------



## babyjan

Back from my 28 week apt! 

Done my glucose test and drank 280ml of lucozade within 5 mins and no eating till bloods are taken, I should hear back in a week I think. Measured bump at its measuring 30cm which she said it's fine and could be down to his position or second babies measuring big (kinda explains why my family always say I look big lol) heart rate fine! Baby was moving about so much which said could be down to the sugary drink.

I asked about the cramps she said most likely BH and obviously give a ring if they close together and painful. Ermm yeah BP fine, urine fine and all looks well :) Also because I had low platelets with my first pregnancy she will let me know if I have that again. 

Next appointment is at 34 weeks!


----------



## Natasha2605

Glad you appointment went well :) xx


----------



## jtink28

you're lucky, babyjan! after the 28 week appointment, my doctor wants me to come every 2 weeks.... so i'll have a 30, 32, 34 and 36 week appointment. then at 36 weeks i have to go once a week. aghhhh! so many appointments!!!


----------



## dani_tinks

Had my 28 week check up today too. Had anti d (ouch). All looking good, whooping cough vaccine next week then see her again at 34 weeks. I am measuring 27cm which she said is probably just because i'm petite, everything else fine with baby.


----------



## salamander91

jtink28 said:


> you're lucky, babyjan! after the 28 week appointment, my doctor wants me to come every 2 weeks.... so i'll have a 30, 32, 34 and 36 week appointment. then at 36 weeks i have to go once a week. aghhhh! so many appointments!!!

I've been every 2 weeks since I was 6 weeks gone. Its a nightmare!

Glad everyones appointments went well x


----------



## jtink28

Oh yes, forgot I get the anti-d this week too. I didn't think mine hurt last time? I've had it twice (had a mc in Jan) and I get it in the butt lol


----------



## jtink28

Also anyone's belly starting to get a touch itchy? Just noticed it yesterday. Time to slather on the coconut oil!!!


----------



## babyjan

Jtink, that's a lot of appointments! Is there a particular reason? 

Generally with second baby your seen less. With my first I was seen every 2 weeks towards the end for blood tests and results due to low platelets.

As for the itchy bump yes mines very itchy! Hope this doesn't mean more stretch marks!


----------



## jtink28

I think it's pretty standard in the US, but I'm high risk for my crohns, so that's why I'm seen


----------



## cntrygrl

jtink-- Definitely feel you on the itchy belly. I've been slathering Palmer's stretch mark lotion all over my belly and hips.

My 28 week appointment is Monday which I'll actually be 29 weeks at and then I go to 2 week appointments as well. I've started doing my blood sugar tests with my new meter and everything is within normal ranges so far.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I finished babies crib blanket. Next appointment is friday, I think I still have another 4 weeks before I go every 2 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-10 11.01.36.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1









2016-01-10 11.02.21.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Powell130

Must be US because I've started two week appointments as well. A little early tho. It's because my last appt was Monday and I was almost 26 weeks and need a repeat coloposcopy at 28 weeks. Normally I would start 2 weeks at 28 weeks. I'm not high risk this time either so that's not a factor.

AFM my appt Monday went well! I thought i'd been gaining too fast from eating like it's going outta style lol but they were happy with my gain  we went over my anatomy scan results and baby boy looks perfect. He's a little on the small side. 32% at the scan Dec 23rd. But doctor didn't seem worried at all, especially since i'm petite and was small at birth (6lb2oz) . Thankfully he's not taking after his brother who was always in the higher end of percentiles and I had a hard time pushing him out (7 lb 8.2 oz 20 1/2 inches). My doc suspects that's probably the biggest I can deliver vaginally. Glad they don't take after my husband at birtg! He was 9 lb 6 oz 23 inches!!


----------



## jtink28

I'm at in indoor play space with my son, and another woman asked me when my daughter was due. I told her that it's a boy. She said, "Are you sure? You look very wide." &#55357;&#56883; then I said end of March/early April and she said, "Oh, wow, I thought you might be overdue now!" Wtf? Super pissed and honestly a little upset.


----------



## jtink28

This is me yesterday. Didn't feel fat until today :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babyjan

Jtink, your not fat all! You look great :)


----------



## Kuji

Some people are just incredibly rude :/ Just wow. Did she even think about what she was about to say before saying it????? And trust me ladies, you don't look fat. You just look very lovely and pregnant <3

This is me today at 25 weeks. I'm just starting to feel like it's starting to show ish. I just wish other people could see it instead of just first assuming I'm just fat. I know I'm overweight but I didn't used to stick out like that at all! I'm just hoping my B-belly starts rounding out a little more soon.
 



Attached Files:







5 months.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jonesbaby19

cntrygrl said:


> Jonesbaby-- My son had the same thing and it actually cleared up before he was born. Hoping your baby girl is okay and catches up to her brother.
> 
> Lovely 4D scans ladies!

Thanks so much Cntrygrl. That makes me feel a lot better :flower: xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Incredible bump pics ladies and so glad to read everyone's appointments are going well.

I haven't had an itchy tummy yet, but I've been lathering my tummy up in oil in hope of avoiding stretch marks, although I think it's probably pointless as I've just noticed 3 tiny ones appearing, and I still gotta long way to go yet! :dohh:

Jtink - I'm so sorry you had that experience at the play centre today. Seriously, WTF is wrong with some people?! For what it's worth I think you look wonderful! :thumbup: xx


----------



## dani_tinks

I've had the anti d in my arm muscle and it's very sore. 

My bump's been a little itchy, it's not everyday. I'm using palmer's (when I remember ;) ).

You look great jtink, you all do :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Hope you're all doing well ladies!

My belly has been a little itchy lately. Not bad though.

Tink...that lady is an idiot! I can't believe what comes out of some people's mouths. I had a co-worker who is already on thin ice with me say "are you sure you aren't further along?" I swear if I could get away with smacking her and not get fired...

They do every two week appts here in third tri too. I'm in the US...Pittsburgh. luckily cause I went on an of week I got pushed a little bit this last time so next appt still isn't for a few more weeks yet, but after this it will be every two weeks.

Got my results from my glucose test and they were normal.

The hip/groin aching is getting so much worse. It's waking me up at night. I'm almost only comfortable on my back which isn't good, so I'm kind of suffering right now. But I think I'm so tired that the insomnia doesn't stand a chance, lol.

Not too much longer now!


----------



## cntrygrl

Jtink-- You are certainly not fat or bigger than normal.

Yay for all the good appts.

Powell-- I definitely hear you. My DH and I were both 7lb+oz. babies. My son ended up being 8lbs 8.8oz and 21 1/2in long. I'm 5'3" and normally about 115-120lbs.


----------



## Powell130

I'm only 5ft 90lbs not pregnant lol smh


----------



## Misscalais

Anyone else finding it difficult to carry their LO's around. My DS3 is 20 months in 2 weeks and hes just over 12 kg. Hes very tall and it hurts of i carry him too long. I feel bad, we sit on the couch together and have snuggles etc but getting him out of his cot etc is getting hard.


----------



## Kuji

I wouldn't feel bad. You're pregnant so it's only normal to be more limited. I can't even stand for 10-15 minutes before my leg being in great pain. :( My uterus is laying right on a nerve so after a while it feels like electrical shocks going through my outer thigh but only on my right leg!


----------



## Natasha2605

I wouldn't feel bad. Unless there's a reason why he can't walk about then I think getting him used to not being carried all the time is probably a wise idea.


----------



## cntrygrl

My son is 15 months old today. It's definitely getting harder to carry or hold him for long periods of time. Yesterday I stood in a customer service line for 15 minutes waiting to a paybill, only to find out I couldn't pay it with my bank card in the store. Was sore and very angry after holding my son that entire time.


----------



## jtink28

My son will be 3 on April 30th. He is 38 inches tall and weighs 35 pounds, and we live in a 3rd floor walk-up. He's decided that under no circumstances will he walk up or down the stairs anymore. He HAS to be carried, or a crying fit ensues. I know it's a stage, but it's getting difficult. I'm just assuming it's my exercise for the day, lol!

Gah! 28 weeks today. Feel like this pregnancy is FLYING! I have my 28 week appt on Monday, when I'll get my Rhogham Anti-D shot, and then I'll start going every 2 weeks. How did this happen so quickly???? I have no purchased one.single.thing. Eeeeep!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Its getting hard carrying my son as well I can for short periods, but he puts pressure in my belly and makes it hard to breathe sometimes. I was having a hard time laying him in his crib too because my belly would get squished every time I laid him down. So at Christmas we got him a toddler bed to sleep in and it has helped a lot! This pregnancy seems to be flying by its hard for me to believe I'm in third trimester already!


----------



## babyjan

My son is older so don't really carry him about. Sometimes he does say his tired when we are outside but I've explained to him that mummy can't pick him up. If he falls asleep in the car I have to get OH to come out because we've moved to a 2nd floor flat with no lift :|

Around 12 weeks we went out to play area with family and their kids and he wasn't feeling 100% he wanted to be picked up as I let my sister inlaw younger daughter use his stroller that forget theirs at home and I picked him as he was crying a lot! That was sooo uncomfortable for me! 

Even now I carry him within the house at times and end up with lower back ache! 

Anyone else thinking about the birth? I originally wanted to try natural birth after getting induced and getting epidural last time but the more I think about it the more I think I really don't think I'd be able to cope :/


----------



## Christie2011

My boys (2 and 3) still want to be picked up and about half the mornings I have to carry my kicking and crying 2 year old out to the car and wrestle him into his seat because he hates mornings and I've upset him by getting him dressed for daycare.

Then when we get to daycare, half the time I have to carry him from the car or he won't move, the same to get him into the car after daycare. It's such a work out. I swear my waters are going to break lifting him, when it does happen.

I changed his crib to a toddler bed a month ago because getting him in and out wasn't working anymore. I figured besides being uncomfortable for me, it would give him time to adjust before the twins get here. He's doing much better this time around (I tried when he was 18 months and he wouldn't stay in bed). It took him a few weeks this time, but now he's good.

Passed my 1 hour GTT, so bring on the ice cream! :) I'm ready/not ready for the twins to get here already. I can't believe they still have 3 more months (Though probably less? Still confused on what the practice is going to do after 37 weeks). But ready for my belly to not be sore and to be able to breath again, but not ready for maternity leave yet, and I want them to mature a lot more first.


----------



## Natasha2605

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend :)

26 week bump :

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/2FE29E77-EA2A-4C0B-B37B-34F85D92E262_zpsvaqsa6k2.jpg


----------



## babyjan

Cute bump Natasha and happy 26 weeks! 

So I caught a cold or flu I don't know... My joints kinda hurt but I don't have a fever which makes me think it isn't the flu! I'm kinda scared as I just read on baby centre how dangerous a flu can be on the baby? 

Any safe remedies for a cold? Sore throat, blocked/runny nose, headache and loss of appetite at the moment :(


----------



## Kuji

I've had a few colds and sadly pharmacists didn't want to recommend anything :/ So what helped was orange juice, vitamin C, Halls cough drops and vicks vapo rub.


----------



## Powell130

Natasha2605 said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend :)
> 
> 26 week bump :
> 
> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/2FE29E77-EA2A-4C0B-B37B-34F85D92E262_zpsvaqsa6k2.jpg

You look adorable!! We're due date twins!!


----------



## Powell130

Time is flying by!!
 



Attached Files:







3333.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Misscalais

babyjan said:


> Cute bump Natasha and happy 26 weeks!
> 
> So I caught a cold or flu I don't know... My joints kinda hurt but I don't have a fever which makes me think it isn't the flu! I'm kinda scared as I just read on baby centre how dangerous a flu can be on the baby?
> 
> Any safe remedies for a cold? Sore throat, blocked/runny nose, headache and loss of appetite at the moment :(

Paracetamol and lots of rest and fluids :) you can also try warm honey and lemon to drink.


----------



## cntrygrl

Lovely bumps ladies. 

I started off with a cold around New Years and had thought it was going away, but had come back over a week ago with a vengeance and the doctor put me on amoxicillin which is actually safer than over the counter meds. 

29 weeks today :)


----------



## dani_tinks

Happy 29 weeks!

I'm officially nesting. Absolutely loving clearing things out and organizing and cleaning :D. 
Do keep getting out of breath and having to sit down though. Xx


----------



## Powell130

Part of me wants to start nesting...then I remind myself we're (most likely) moving before baby gets here so its kinda pointless lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

We are putting off moving until a couple months after baby. OUr lease is up in April and Im due the end of april! No way Im going to pull that off.


----------



## mac1979

I hated moving when 100% healthy and not pregnant when it was just my husband and I. When we bought this house I told him unless we win the lottery we are not moving after we have kids. I can't imagine what moving all the junk we currently have would be like.


----------



## heychrissie

We moved when I still had rubbish morning sickness...I wasn't much help with anything :)


----------



## linz85

Third trimester for me today! :( Don't want this pregnancy to end as it's my last ever and DD is looming closer and closer. Tried finding out all my old newborn neutral things from when I had my girls but can only find 0-3 and then onwards.. Frustrating as I've got a lovely newborn set that Paige was too big for as she was 8lb 9oz when born. Gah!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Feeling like time is starting to drag now. From 25 weeks to now has seemed like a lifetime!


----------



## dani_tinks

I don't think I have enough newborn clothes which is sending me into a slight panic, I need to go through J's old clothes, though I don't think we had many gender neutral.

Have my whooping cough vaccine this afternoon.


----------



## cntrygrl

I had my 28 week check up yesterday at 29 weeks. Fundal height is measuring at 31 weeks, which doesn't surprise me since I measured 2 weeks ahead from here on out with my son. We were going to completely gut baby girl's room, but have decided to wait til it's summer and warmer. I'm trying to convince DH that it's totally worth painting her room twice, Lol.


----------



## Kuji

26 weeks today! 

Mom is too excited about the baby and already bought a bunch of clothes. She went with some bigger sizes though since the baby shower will most likely provide the newborn, 0-3, 3-6+ sizes :) I just love seeing my mom so excited though, it really warms my heart.


----------



## Powell130

Side by side comparison
 



Attached Files:







VZM.IMG_20160119_142502.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Powell130

mac1979 said:


> I hated moving when 100% healthy and not pregnant when it was just my husband and I. When we bought this house I told him unless we win the lottery we are not moving after we have kids. I can't imagine what moving all the junk we currently have would be like.

We rent currently and are looking to buy so I plan on staying put for sure lol I couldnt imagine moving with two, we had enough crap to move with just one kid lol


----------



## purelygemini

I just wanted to stop by and say hi to all the ladies on here!! I use the fb group since it's easier and I always forget about here, where it all began! 

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## linz85

Fb group? Didn't know there was one x


----------



## Faith00

Hey girls,

I`m new here and hoping to be welcome.

I am 25w5d preggo with a baby boy :wohoo:

Looking forward to get to know you better and have a great time together while we are impatiently waiting for our EDD :happydance:


----------



## linz85

Welcome Faith00 :D


----------



## cntrygrl

Hi Faith00 Welcome :hugs: When is your due date and if you know what you're having so I can add you to the list.


----------



## Faith00

Thanks girls :D

I am having a baby boy, C-section planned for April 22nd.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Welcome Faith00!


----------



## Faith00

Thanks girls! :hugs:


----------



## Kay0102

Hi everyone. I'm new here also. Expecting a little girl due 17th April. Looking forward to sharing the rest of this journey with you all. Too many pages to read through everything, hope I haven't missed too much x


----------



## Kuji

Welcome Kay and Faith :D 

I wouldn't say you missed much. Just the typical pregnancy convos haha. 

And I have my GD test tomorrow morning. Ugh OTL Not excited about it.


----------



## Misscalais

Faith00 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I`m new here and hoping to be welcome.
> 
> I am 25w5d preggo with a baby boy :wohoo:
> 
> Looking forward to get to know you better and have a great time together while we are impatiently waiting for our EDD :happydance:

Congratulations and welcome.


----------



## Misscalais

Kay0102 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here also. Expecting a little girl due 17th April. Looking forward to sharing the rest of this journey with you all. Too many pages to read through everything, hope I haven't missed too much x

Welcome over Kay!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Welcome Kay and Faith! Lovely to have you join us!

I hope everyone is travelling well and your babies are all doing well. 

AFM - I'm 27 weeks today! Yay for 3rd Trimester! :happydance: I'm sitting here having my 2 hour fasting glucose challenge test. That drink is serious horrid! 

I'm finding it really hard to do a lot now in general, I feel really unwell most days now, nausea and feeling faint. I am having Braxton Hicks contractions 3-5 minutes apart every time I stand up or walk. They are very intense and radiate down my legs. When I lie down they settle down. Doctor said I need to try lying down regularly to make sure they do go away when I lie down, because if I don't lie down to check that they're going away, I may not know that I'm actually going into labour. The doctor said it's called an Irritable Uterus which is caused by the rapid growth it is going through, and the fact that I am now measuring full term so my uterus is being stretched beyond its normal capacity. Next growth scan is 6 days from now and then I have my appointment with my obstetrician the following morning. Hopefully the babies are doing really well. 

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## Powell130

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Welcome Kay and Faith! Lovely to have you join us!
> 
> I hope everyone is travelling well and your babies are all doing well.
> 
> AFM - I'm 27 weeks today! Yay for 3rd Trimester! :happydance: I'm sitting here having my 2 hour fasting glucose challenge test. That drink is serious horrid! I'm finding it really hard to do a lot now, I feel really unwell most days now, nausea and feeling faint. I am having Braxton Hicks contractions 3-5 minutes apart every time I stand up or walk. They are very intense and radiate down my legs. When I lie down they settle down. Doctor said I need to try lying down regularly to make sure they do go away when I lie down, because if I don't lie down to check that they're going away, I may not know that I'm actually going into labour. The doctor said it's called an Irritable Uterus which is caused by the rapid growth it is going through, and the fact that I am now measuring full term so my uterus is being stretched beyond its normal capacity. Next growth scan is 6 days from now and then I have my appointment with my obstetrician the following morning. Hopefully the babies are doing really well.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone xx

I get all that yuck (BH, light headed, migraine, nauseous, etc) from the glucose test drink too! I found it eases up a little with some light walking as the mild exercise helps your body process the glucose faster. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Powell130

Had an unscheduled dr appt today due to lots of pelvic pressure and braxton hicks since yesterday. 
Doc thinks I overdid myself with housework and chasing my monster around on Tuesday so she said to drink extra water and put my feet up when I can.
Vag swab showed a bacteria imbalance (BV) secound bout of it this pregnancy, bleh. Got 7 days on Flagyl so no sex til i'm done. Hubs is bummed haha
On the bright side, I think some of the pressure yesterday was from Jaxson changing positions. From the slight change in bump position (tad bit higher) and feeling lots of kick up high now..i think he went from transverse to head down. Just about the same time his brother went head down and he stayed there til birth. 

One of my apps says i'm in third tri now, but it seems a tad early. When are all you ladies counting 3rd tri?


----------



## jtink28

i count third tri as 27 weeks. some say 28 weeks, but since i'll likely deliver a week early i'm saying 27 weeks, lol. can't believe i'm 29 weeks tomorrow. this pregnancy is flying for me. since it's my last, i want it to slow down!!! but at the same time, i want to see this little guy so bad!


----------



## purelygemini

Powell one of my apps also said I was in third tri at 26 weeks. I wanted to count it like that so badly but I just waited til 27 weeks to make it official lol. 

I'm having a lot more BH too. They're now starting to include low back pain, and just getting a lot more uncomfortable, borderline painful, in general. I even get them when I'm laying down in bed so there's no relief there for me. But they're not becoming regular so that's keeping me from worrying too much about them. 

Just feeling huge and uncomfortable in general and I'm really not even that big...yet!


----------



## salamander91

Welcome faith and Kay!

I had a consultant appointment yesterday. Did a scan and baby is measuring a week ahead so looks like I can expect a 9lber again lol Also had a chance to discuss the birth and it'll be a section (aiming for 39 weeks but could be anywhere from 37 depending on my diabetes) unless I go into Labour naturally first and then I'll attempt a VBAC :)


----------



## Faith00

Ugh, the glucose test seems to be really "yucky". I haven`t done one, is it really a thing or just if the DR suspects anything? 

I am also having a BV for the 3rd time already. Jesus christ, i`m going nuts. I am going in for the test today, the simptoms are really getting worse with every day. The last test was in December, had a 5 day treatment and now the stupid thing is back.

It`s really driving me insane. But its the first time its really awful... might be because I am eating lots of sweets too :dohh:

Jonesbaby19 congrats for the 3rd trim. Hope its a smooth one :hugs:

I am also counting the 3rd trim from week 27, so I got one more week to go :happydance:

Also, I am feeling quite huge, back pain is now constant and sleeping seems to become more uncomfortable. Was thinking of trying to do a couple of exercises at home (although I am not supposed to as I have a placenta praevia marginalis - it almost covers my cervix -so doctor said no exercising). I am going to try at least a few yoga exercises for my back as the pain is hell.

Are you girls still working? Not sure how the laws are for most of you, in my country (Romania) we get to start the maternity leave at around 30 weeks. And I will be off until the baby turns 1 yo (then I need to return to work). You can stay home until the baby is 2 yo, but then the income is significantly lower. As far as I know, in most European countries at least, they don`t get to stay home with the baby that long.


----------



## babyjan

Welcome Kay and faith :hi:

29 weeks today! Can't believe it's the big 30 next week :)

Happy third tri Jonesbaby x


----------



## jtink28

29 weeks today. Just insane!!!


----------



## linz85

Just got back from my 28 week appointment, I'm measuring a week ahead but not worried at this point. Had bloods done, mentioned the constant itching on my arms so she's going to get that checked with my bloods and noticed I had group b strep when i had a swab following my bleed. Hopefully i'll get away with not having it again and especially near labour. Don't fancy being on antibiotics during labour :-/ 

anyone had group b strep before? xx


----------



## dani_tinks

They found group b strep in my booking in wee so I will be having IV antibiotics in labour.

Happy 29 weeks ladies x


----------



## babyjan

Had group b strep with my first. I was sent a letter saying that as soon as my waters broke I needed to go straight in for iv antibiotics.

My waters did break at home so I went in. Throughout labour I was given the antibiotics every 4 hours and once he was here they kept an eye on him but all was ok x


----------



## linz85

Ok, she said the risk of baby having it was low so I'm not worried, just wondering what other people had been through, thanks ladies. 

On a side note.. I've already gained like 19 pounds.. I'm gobsmacked. Midwife didn't say anything but to me that's a hefty amount to gain already.. Whats everyone's weight gain been like? If you don't want to share.. that's fine, i totally understand.
I was 57kg in my booking in app and totaled in at 67kg today ;(


----------



## babyjan

Linz, back in September at my GP booking in I weighed 61kg my skinniest I weigh 52/53kg which isn't a good look for me but I now weigh 72/73kg!! My home scales always say different but I'm defo 70kg and a bit.

I don't know what to think! My first pregnancy I started off at 53kg and was around 61kg before giving birth x


----------



## Powell130

Faith00 said:


> Ugh, the glucose test seems to be really "yucky". I haven`t done one, is it really a thing or just if the DR suspects anything?
> 
> I am also having a BV for the 3rd time already. Jesus christ, i`m going nuts. I am going in for the test today, the simptoms are really getting worse with every day. The last test was in December, had a 5 day treatment and now the stupid thing is back.
> 
> It`s really driving me insane. But its the first time its really awful... might be because I am eating lots of sweets too :dohh:
> 
> Jonesbaby19 congrats for the 3rd trim. Hope its a smooth one :hugs:
> 
> I am also counting the 3rd trim from week 27, so I got one more week to go :happydance:
> 
> Also, I am feeling quite huge, back pain is now constant and sleeping seems to become more uncomfortable. Was thinking of trying to do a couple of exercises at home (although I am not supposed to as I have a placenta praevia marginalis - it almost covers my cervix -so doctor said no exercising). I am going to try at least a few yoga exercises for my back as the pain is hell.
> 
> Are you girls still working? Not sure how the laws are for most of you, in my country (Romania) we get to start the maternity leave at around 30 weeks. And I will be off until the baby turns 1 yo (then I need to return to work). You can stay home until the baby is 2 yo, but then the income is significantly lower. As far as I know, in most European countries at least, they don`t get to stay home with the baby that long.


Are you taking a probiotic as well? It helps rebuild and maintain the good bacteria the antibiotic kills


----------



## Powell130

linz85 said:


> Ok, she said the risk of baby having it was low so I'm not worried, just wondering what other people had been through, thanks ladies.
> 
> On a side note.. I've already gained like 19 pounds.. I'm gobsmacked. Midwife didn't say anything but to me that's a hefty amount to gain already.. Whats everyone's weight gain been like? If you don't want to share.. that's fine, i totally understand.
> I was 57kg in my booking in app and totaled in at 67kg today ;(

As of yesterday i've gained 21 lbs. I have a colposcopy and 28 week check up Monday so it'll probably be at 22 lbs lol


----------



## Ganton

Before having DS1, I was 60kg and I think that's a good weight for me and where I eventually want to get back to. I was 65kg just before this pregnancy and am now up to just over 70kg. I feel absolutely huge now, especially when I think that I still have 3 months to go!


----------



## babyjan

Ganton said:


> Before having DS1, I was 60kg and I think that's a good weight for me and where I eventually want to get back to. I was 65kg just before this pregnancy and am now up to just over 70kg. I feel absolutely huge now, especially when I think that I still have 3 months to go!

This is exactly me! I'm hoping weight gain slows down from now on.

I'm not worried though as I lose the baby weight quickly


----------



## wantingbubba7

I was a bigger girl to begin with so 89kg at start... lost 9kg due to morning sickness. Then at 13 weeks was diagnosed with GD so now I have to watch what I eat and lost a further 4kg... ive sat at approx 77kg now for 12 weeks or more. Drs arent worried, im still growing a healthy big boy in there. Measuring 2 weeks ahead. :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

I've gained about 23 pounds so far! That's a lot for me. My personal goal was not to gain more than 40 total this pregnancy. I gained 50 with my son. 
I haven't been on the scale lately though....too scared!


----------



## Christie2011

Aren't you all cute with your small gains :) I've got to be up close to 30 already, but it's with twins so I'm just going with it. I did gain only 1lb from week 20 to 24 so I think I'm OK so far. Drs and MWs haven't said anything about my weight this time around. With my son I was warned several times about gaining so much. I stopped keeping track of how much after 50lbs, but I lost all that and more by the time my son was 4 months without really trying.


----------



## mac1979

dani_tinks said:


> They found group b strep in my booking in wee so I will be having IV antibiotics in labour.
> 
> Happy 29 weeks ladies x

Try taking a probiotic and see it they can retest in a few weeks. I've heard it can help.


----------



## Christie2011

23 week bump (white tank) and 26 week. I feel like these girls are riding very low. At the same time I can feel them kicking around in my ribs.
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 4









26 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Christie2011 said:


> Aren't you all cute with your small gains :) I've got to be up close to 30 already, but it's with twins so I'm just going with it. I did gain only 1lb from week 20 to 24 so I think I'm OK so far. Drs and MWs haven't said anything about my weight this time around. With my son I was warned several times about gaining so much. I stopped keeping track of how much after 50lbs, but I lost all that and more by the time my son was 4 months without really trying.

I'm with you Hun, I think I've gained about 30lbs by now also :wacko: Its bizzare because I have no appetite and have to force myself to eat because I have nausea all day, every day again, but the weight gain keeps coming! Like you, I lost all my baby weight last pregnancy, it took me about 7 months, but I know I have the willpower to lose it again once the babies are here :thumbup: It will be hard work though with 3 littlies to care for. I look so swollen and puffy right now :haha:


----------



## dani_tinks

mac1979 said:


> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> They found group b strep in my booking in wee so I will be having IV antibiotics in labour.
> 
> Happy 29 weeks ladies x
> 
> Try taking a probiotic and see it they can retest in a few weeks. I've heard it can help.Click to expand...

I have been taking one. I tried raw garlic too. Culture still came back + :shrug: it's just one of those things I guess.


----------



## linz85

Midwife told me it just comes and goes and there isn't much you can do about it as it's pretty much harmless until your in labour which is when they'll give you the antibiotics just to be sure :)


----------



## Misscalais

Gahhh acid reflux is sooooo bad! With my others i only got it at night but this times its almost all day and i hate taking antacids. Is there anything naturally I can take to help?


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome Faith and Kay :hugs:

As for the weight gain question I'm currently 30 weeks. I had my 28 week appt @ 29 weeks and have gained 15lbs so far. I think it all depends on what your weight was beforehand. If you have a high BMI they like to see you gain none to little, with low-reg BMI's I believe 20-30lbs is the norm.


----------



## babyjan

So much back pain lately and I'm starting to feel nauseous again! Also tmi but constipation is getting really bad! I actually think it may have something to do with the back aches


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi girls,

I hope everyone is doing well.

My tummy is itching SOOOOOO bad :brat: I can't stand it a minute longer!!! It's been like this for more than 24 hours now. I didn't sleep because of it last night and I've had one hours sleep all night long tonight. It's 4:45am and I'm sitting here wondering how to get some relief so I can at least get another hour or two sleep before my toddler wakes up. I haven't itched because I know it'll only aggravate things. Had a cool shower not long ago which helped for all of an hour, but it's super itchy again. I have 4 little stretch marks, but no others. 

Any advice please? :shrug: It's maddening! xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Ganton-- Do you know what you're having or are you team yellow?


----------



## Ganton

cntrygrl said:


> Ganton-- Do you know what you're having or are you team yellow?

We're team yellow again. After a fair bit of discussion prior to our scan, I agreed that we'd find out this time as hubby wanted to know, but the baby decided for us and just wouldn't get into the correct position. I'm happy with that outcome and luckily hubby wasn't too disappointed either.


----------



## Powell130

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> My tummy is itching SOOOOOO bad :brat: I can't stand it a minute longer!!! It's been like this for more than 24 hours now. I didn't sleep because of it last night and I've had one hours sleep all night long tonight. It's 4:45am and I'm sitting here wondering how to get some relief so I can at least get another hour or two sleep before my toddler wakes up. I haven't itched because I know it'll only aggravate things. Had a cool shower not long ago which helped for all of an hour, but it's super itchy again. I have 4 little stretch marks, but no others.
> 
> Any advice please? :shrug: It's maddening! xx


Coconut oil!!

You may wanna mention it to your doc tho, could be PUPPS


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Powell130 said:


> Jonesbaby19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> My tummy is itching SOOOOOO bad :brat: I can't stand it a minute longer!!! It's been like this for more than 24 hours now. I didn't sleep because of it last night and I've had one hours sleep all night long tonight. It's 4:45am and I'm sitting here wondering how to get some relief so I can at least get another hour or two sleep before my toddler wakes up. I haven't itched because I know it'll only aggravate things. Had a cool shower not long ago which helped for all of an hour, but it's super itchy again. I have 4 little stretch marks, but no others.
> 
> Any advice please? :shrug: It's maddening! xx
> 
> 
> Coconut oil!!
> 
> You may wanna mention it to your doc tho, could be PUPPSClick to expand...

Thanks Hun. I really appreciate the advice! I will go to the pharamacy and get some Coconut oil! :thumbup:

I think I found the culprit though, I woke up with an outbreak of stretch marks :wacko: So I'm thinking that's why it was so itchy? Thankfully it's settled down today, but I'll definitely get the coconut oil! :hugs:


----------



## dani_tinks

Hope the coconut oil helps!

My ribs are SO sore and burny. I think little miss has her head or bum pushing against them. Not sure which end it is though! I have a feeling she may still be head up. X


----------



## Faith00

Coconut oil should help, I am also using almond oil and also olive oil makes wonders (I don`t really appreciate the smell of ... salad :D but it works well). I didn`t notice any stretch marks on the belly so far, but my breasts are ruined forever.. :( It looks like you can use tons of lotions and oils, you still get the stretch marks (if you have the genes). Oils and stuff might help reducing them, but it will definitely not prevent them. 

Also, you were all crying about your weight gain.. I am 15+ kg already, with my 26 weeks. I am absolutely freaking out!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi ladies, 

I hope everyone is well. I bought some coconut oil and it seems to be working, so thank you! :thumbup:

I just had my 28 week growth scan. In 3 weeks since my last scan, baby girl has grown from 1.5lbs (31st percentile) to 2.3lbs (22nd percentile), and baby boy has grown from 1.8lbs (82nd percentile) to 2.8lbs (70th percentile). Baby boys fluid levels are only slightly more than the girl's fluid level now which is good news. Cervix length has shortened from 4cm to 3.2cm. Both babies have been head down since my 12 week scan, and wouldn't you know it, both have now flipped and are presenting breach (feet first). Goodness knows how they found any room to turn! Definitely a tight squeeze! Appointment with my obstetrician is tomorrow morning, so will hopefully get clarity on what the situation is with baby girls growth discordance then. 

Hope everyone is doing well xx :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies, hope all is well! Welcome to the new ladies!

30 weeks on Friday! Almost there. I'm feeling very uncomfortable as I feel like I've already run out of room. Not to mention I feel bigger than I did when I had my daughter. I haven't gained as much weight, but I feel like I look bigger and belly is feeling the effects of it. My stomach muscles are starting to tear, so that of course is not a wonderful feeling.

Had this horrible bug or whatever over the weekend...feeling much better now, but I totally thought I was gonna die Sunday! I felt so bad! Poor hubbs had to stay and take care of me and call off work. The kids kept trying to come see me but I had to keep sending them away as I didn't want them to get sick...not to mention I was in and out of sleep all day.

Appt next Friday. Nothing exciting going on at this one. Just the whooping cough and the strep b I think.

Other than that, life as normal.


----------



## Chloe597

Hi ladies,
I dont post here often, am more active on FB. Nice to see a few new faces! officially 3rd tri for me now, passed my GD 1 hour test, so yay no diabetes for me!

I have gained about 24 lbs so far (11kg). I'm about on track to where i was with my first. I gained a total of 35 lbs with her, and then lost even more than that once i hit about 6 months post partum. My goal is to not gain any more than 35/40 lbs with this one, assuming i go to 40 weeks. So we'll see! 

I feel huge. Looking forward to seeing the birth of all our little raindrops! 

Christie, you look so tiny still, even with twins. I am jealous!!


----------



## Christie2011

Chloe597 said:


> Christie, you look so tiny still, even with twins. I am jealous!!

I think the pictures are all at good angles :) I feel huge and moving is definitely impaired. The twins get in the way when I'm sitting, getting into my vehicle is a chore. I feel like I'm stretched to the limits already. Don't know how I'm going to manage 10 more weeks. I get out of breath walking from the couch to the bathroom.

They get a growth scan tomorrow morning.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Had my maternity shoot on the weekend at 29+5 weeks :) only 8 weeks to for me now wooohooo 
Here is a sneak peak my photographer sent me through :) 
Cant wait to see them all.


----------



## Kuji

I wish I was big enough for a maternity shot :( They're always so pretty... I'm 27 weeks now, finally 3rd trimester and people still don't even think I look pregnant. I'm super disappointed with my bump so far...


----------



## babyjan

30 weeks today! Yaay! Can't believe only 10 weeks or LESS! My son arrived 39+3 days so we shall see :)

So much more stuff I need to get! Bath set, Moses basket, bedding, bouncer, blankets, a few more baby clothes and hopefully make a list of and buy the hospital bag I will be using. 

Feeling good other than itchy bump, BHs and this morning I puked up no idea why but I felt really sick.

Wantingbubba, cute maternity shoot x


----------



## dani_tinks

Happy 30 weeks babyjan! x


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Lovely maternity photo wantingbubba! 

Happy 30 weeks Babyjan!

28 weeks for me today :) 

I meet with my obstetrician this morning and got news that I have gestational diabetes :shock: I never saw that coming as I never had it my first pregnancy, and normally my blood sugar levels are on the low side of normal. Obstetrician said you're 2-3 times more likely to get it with a twin pregnancy. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't stressed about it, because I am, but I'm just trying to educate myself about it as much as possible so I can keep it under control xx


----------



## jtink28

30 weeks today! Eeep!


----------



## cntrygrl

Happy 30 weeks ladies!

Happy 28 weeks Jonesbaby!

Wantingbubba-- Gorgeous shot. 

AFM-- heading towards 31 weeks. Itchy belly, BH's, tailbone and sciatic nerve pain (which is much better than the pubic bone pain I had with DS)


----------



## Misscalais

One more day and im in the single digits! Can't believe there's only 9 more weeks left of me ever being pregnant lol I'll probably go over like my others but im excited about the end being in sight. Still haven't picked a name, or organized anything really. My bff is only 15 weeks and she has put all her furniture in the babies nursery lol ( her 1st bubba, shes a bit ocd ) i feel sad though because my baby doesn't have a nursery. We will be a family of 6 in a tiny 2 bedroom house! DS3 is still in our room and will be moving into his big brothers room a week before my due date and bubs will just be in a cradle next to my bed. I'm hoping we can either afford to extend for one extra bedroom or move houses but with money so tight i don't think we will be able to do either :cry:


----------



## Christie2011

Growth scan for the twins went well(ish) today. Baby b wasn't much about cooperation (facing my back, so no profile image and couldn't get an image of her feet again). Baby a is weighing about 2lb 11oz and baby b is 2lbs 13 oz at 27 weeks 2 days. Baby b has 'generous' amounts of fluids. Doctor didn't really seem concerned about this, but I thought I read somewhere that too much is not good. Baby a is breach and mostly sitting in the middle, baby b is transverse across the top and facing my back. All kinds of not being in the right positions. I'm also up like 40lbs now already! No wonder I'm having mobility issues.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Christie2011 said:


> Growth scan for the twins went well(ish) today. Baby b wasn't much about cooperation (facing my back, so no profile image and couldn't get an image of her feet again). Baby a is weighing about 2lb 11oz and baby b is 2lbs 13 oz at 27 weeks 2 days. Baby b has 'generous' amounts of fluids. Doctor didn't really seem concerned about this, but I thought I read somewhere that too much is not good. Baby a is breach and mostly sitting in the middle, baby b is transverse across the top and facing my back. All kinds of not being in the right positions. I'm also up like 40lbs now already! No wonder I'm having mobility issues.

Great weights Hun, you must be very pleased :) My Baby B also has excess fluid in his sac. Doctor wasn't too worried about when it was picked up at my last growth scan at week 24, but I read at the time that it could be a sign of Gestational Diabetes. To my surprise I was told I had GD yesterday. Doctor said its common with twin pregnancies. Have you had your glucose test yet? I hope for your sake it's not the reason for your Baby B's generous fluids :hugs: xx


----------



## Christie2011

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Christie2011 said:
> 
> 
> Growth scan for the twins went well(ish) today. Baby b wasn't much about cooperation (facing my back, so no profile image and couldn't get an image of her feet again). Baby a is weighing about 2lb 11oz and baby b is 2lbs 13 oz at 27 weeks 2 days. Baby b has 'generous' amounts of fluids. Doctor didn't really seem concerned about this, but I thought I read somewhere that too much is not good. Baby a is breach and mostly sitting in the middle, baby b is transverse across the top and facing my back. All kinds of not being in the right positions. I'm also up like 40lbs now already! No wonder I'm having mobility issues.
> 
> Great weights Hun, you must be very pleased :) My Baby B also has excess fluid in his sac. Doctor wasn't too worried about when it was picked up at my last growth scan at week 24, but I read at the time that it could be a sign of Gestational Diabetes. To my surprise I was told I had GD yesterday. Doctor said its common with twin pregnancies. Have you had your glucose test yet? I hope for your sake it's not the reason for your Baby B's generous fluids :hugs: xxClick to expand...

 I did have my test a few weeks ago and passed. I'm wondering if they'll test me again at some point.


----------



## linz85

Hi all, hope everyone is well?
Went for my 4d scan today and baby looks just like it's sisters :) We heard the heartbeat and got it recorded on a device to go inside a teddy for the baby ( or me) to listen too :)
Ordered my girls bunk beds today too so thats another thing getting sorted :)
 



Attached Files:







12633186_10153962681037578_1126550583_o.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 8









12656529_10153962681237578_1003239347_o.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babyjan

That's a really cute scan! I'm guessing your team yellow right? Not sure if you mentioned or not.

I would love a 4d scan but so bloody expensive over here!


----------



## linz85

Yeah were yellow for the third time :) We got a great deal on fb as they had a "January Sale"
Do you have anything like "Groupon" where you are? Like a deal site? Sometimes they pop up on there a bit cheaper? x


----------



## babyjan

Yeah I did find some deals on groupon just have to see if OH agrees lol

Aww team yellow is nice! I was team yellow with my first but not by choice and this time we were able to find out. I kinda like team yellow and not knowing, think for baby #3 it will hopefully be team yellow again x


----------



## jtink28

i want a 3D scan soon, but my DH really doesn't want one - he says that he really just wants to leave what baby looks like a surprise, lol! didn't have one with my other son, so would have been fun to have one this time, but not the end of the world :)


----------



## cntrygrl

31 weeks today. Still have to get Kenna's room sorted out which she will only be in for a short time til her room is finished this summer. So it's a matter of making room for her in the spare bedroom.


----------



## rabab780

Ladies glad you are fine , no wonder you are all tired , third tri isn't fun:flower: :dohh:

30 weeks today!! And I am not comfortable at all , feels very heavy and SPD pain is getting worse every day .
GTT done a week ago and thanks god passed it &#128077;&#127995;.
All my kids were born early between 32 weeks and 35 weeks due to 
Pre eclampsia and GD , but I don't know when this baby is coming as I hope she Stays cooking till 37 weeks . :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## zmzerbe

2 months exactly until our due date! (those of us due on April 4th that is)

It's crazy how fast it is coming!


----------



## Misscalais

zmzerbe said:


> 2 months exactly until our due date! (those of us due on April 4th that is)
> 
> It's crazy how fast it is coming!

Im so excited I can't believe its only 2 months to go. Im so ready physically for her to be here lol im just hoping and praying i don't go over due again!


----------



## Misscalais

LEG CRAMPS!
Omg! I was woken this morning to the worst cramp i have ever experienced in my right calf. Ive had a few this pregnancy but as soon as i straight my leg up they fizzle out. This one how ever, i couldn't even push my foot out, or straighten my leg! My whole calf muscle was contracted and in spasm. I tried to rub it out but it only made it worse. It was so painful i could hardly breath. Eventually i managed to shuffle off the bed and slowly stand to straighten my leg out. And now hours on its still sore and crampy.
Is this something i should be telling my mw as i read these cramps can be caused from lack of cal and mag.


----------



## jtink28

You could mention it but I don't think it's anything to worry about. With my first I had leg cramps daily, this one too! :(


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Sorry to hear about your leg cramps Misscalais :( I've been lucky to escape them this pregnancy, but I had them my last pregnancy. Not fun! 

Hope everyone is doing well :) 

My doctor said that most twins are delivered between weeks 32-36, but if I haven't had the babies by then, I'll have my c-section at 37 weeks. So only 3 weeks today until we are officially on baby watch, and a maximum of 8 week today until they will be here. In some respects it feels like this pregnancy has gone really quickly, but now that I am so uncomfortable and pretty much housebound because I can barely walk or stand for longer than a few minutes at a time, these next few weeks feel like a long time away :coffee:


----------



## Christie2011

I've had a couple of leg cramps, but had one last night that made me swear out loud.

I'm really hoping the twins stay in long enough to not need any NICU time, but I am getting really uncomfortable.


----------



## Misscalais

Its amazing the pain pregnancy can inflict on us women! No wonder men are not the ones to have them :haha:
I couldn't imagine how tough it must be carrying twinnies!


----------



## jtink28

31 weeks today. Eep! He'll be here before I know it!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

28 weeks today! Officially 3rd trimester. After two mmc I never thought I would be here again
Although I sure hoped


----------



## babyjan

Oh I get leg cramps too! I always wake up feeling soo achy it's unreal! And with an extremely FULL bladder which causes a lot of discomfort!

I went to my local high street but I can barely walk around without feeling so much pressure low down plus lightning crotch! I think I'm gonna stop driving cause when I do I start feeling a lot of pain in my back, belly and bottom of abdomen. Not sure what t is but once I got up and walking I felt a lot better! But getting public transport with my 4 year old would be a lot of harder plus OH is always working so he can't take me anywhere :|

31 weeks and can't believe 9 weeks till due date now and 6 till full term!! :)


----------



## jtink28

31 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## zmzerbe

Misscalais said:


> zmzerbe said:
> 
> 
> 2 months exactly until our due date! (those of us due on April 4th that is)
> 
> It's crazy how fast it is coming!
> 
> Im so excited I can't believe its only 2 months to go. Im so ready physically for her to be here lol im just hoping and praying i don't go over due again!Click to expand...

I'm in the same boat! I went 10 days over with my first and it was so hard! I told him that if he wants to stay in there until after work on the 1st that is ok with me because that will ensure I get at least 1 full paycheck in April before I start my leave hahaha.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

29 week bump pic, measuring 40 weeks :headspin:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommyof2peas

Love it!


----------



## cheerios

So great to see how we are all progressing in our pregnancies!!! I can't wait for the time to pass, cos I can't wait for this GD to be over for good!!!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Happy 31 weeks Jtink & Babyjan, and happy 28 weeks Mommyoftwopeas! Not long now ladies! 

Lovely bump pic Jtink :flower:

You're so right Miscalasis - imagine men pregnant! Lol :argh:

Christie2011 - I'm with you Hun, I want my babies to avoid NICU entirely too. Hopefully we can both make it to 37 weeks :hug:

Cheerios - I don't blame you Hun, GD is tough! Im watching everything I eat and testing my blood 4 times a day. Will be good to eat normally again soon :)


----------



## hal423

Jonesbaby and Christie - my hats off to you both for carrying twins! I feel so uncomfortable already with just one in there. 

I hope those little babies stay cooking for several more weeks to avoid the NICU!

Hope everyone else is doing well. Love seeing all the bumps. Mine is super low for almost 29 weeks (posted on FB last night). I got a belly support band because I walk about 3 miles a day to/from work and I get so crampy at the end of the day. (We live in the city and don't have a car). Feels like my belly is ripping apart down both sides and at the bottom. Next week my DH is out of town so I'll be doing 6.5 miles daily because I'll be walking my daughter to/from school and then to work. I think I might die!


----------



## Powell130

Omg me too Hal! No way I could carry twins! Props to you ladies!!

I noticed my bump being a lot lower this time around too! I wonder if being second baby has anything to do with it?!

Goodness that's a lot of walling! I would be calling a cab or asking a friend lol


----------



## hal423

I know - we are gonna get a car before #2 arrives but traffic is terrible here. I may try taking an uber while DH is gone.


----------



## cheerios

Jonesbaby19 - Oh boy, have no idea how u manage with twins!!! I also have to do 4 pricks per day though I have the option of doing it every other day instead of everyday. 

Hal423- You're pretty fit for walking so much everyday!!! Good thing is, exercise is good for Mummy and baby. And I heard walking helps baby to make an earlier appearance: once I hit 37 weeks, I'm going on my cross trainer everyday!


----------



## No Doubt

I walked everyday worth my son. He came at 39+6. I tried everything...sex, the ball, exercise, spicy food, etc. Nothing was getting him here any faster, lol.


----------



## Natasha2605

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/1C2CD049-0ED4-451E-BB4B-FA1AD35BCEE5_zpsa7jrsbxy.jpg

Suffering from awful leg cramps on and off the past two days. So bloody painful. Never has it in my other two pregnancies!

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Powell130

No Doubt said:


> I walked everyday worth my son. He came at 39+6. I tried everything...sex, the ball, exercise, spicy food, etc. Nothing was getting him here any faster, lol.

Pretty much nothing will help bring it on faster. Nipple stimulation is the only thing backed scientifically that will help bring on labor


----------



## Misscalais

Natasha2605 said:


> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/1C2CD049-0ED4-451E-BB4B-FA1AD35BCEE5_zpsa7jrsbxy.jpg
> 
> Suffering from awful leg cramps on and off the past two days. So bloody painful. Never has it in my other two pregnancies!
> 
> Hope everyone is well :)

Gorgeous bump! I never had them with my others either and hope they don't get much worse.


----------



## Powell130

Cross your fingers for us! We found the perfect house to buy! Close to the lake, almost an acre, fenced in yard, two decks, three bedroom, two an a half bath, almost 1,800 square feet. And a dang dishwasher! We haven't had a diswasher since moving and I HATTTTTE it lol when I first found it a month or so ago it was under contract but as of 2/2/2016 its back on the market and they lowered the price! Maybe it's meant to be! *fingers crossed* this would be perfect for our family!


----------



## cntrygrl

32 weeks today. Luckily I haven't had the pelvic pain that I had with my son. My cousin had her baby yesterday morning. She was 6lbs 9oz. 20 inches long. My cousin and her husband were both 9lb babies so they were quite surprised with their little 6lber. 

I hope everyone is as well as possible at this stage in pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## zmzerbe

cntrygrl said:


> 32 weeks today. Luckily I haven't had the pelvic pain that I had with my son. My cousin had her baby yesterday morning. She was 6lbs 9oz. 20 inches long. My cousin and her husband were both 9lb babies so they were quite surprised with their little 6lber.
> 
> I hope everyone is as well as possible at this stage in pregnancy. :hugs:

My son was born 6lbs 12oz and my husband was 8lbs 10oz and I was 8lbs 2oz so we were also surprised when we managed to create such a little guy.


----------



## zmzerbe

32 weeks today! I am definitely feeling HUGE, and baby is measuring 2-3 weeks ahead.


----------



## Kuji

28+6 weeks today and my prenatal appointment went well :) I don't have GD or anemia and I only gained 2lbs in a month! So far it means I literally only gained 2lbs this whole pregnancy lol. 

I also have a prescription for a support belt and physiotherapy for my pelvis which has been killing me! I'm at a point where I can barely walk and any small movements with my hips or legs hurt.


----------



## Christie2011

Apt was rushed today. Not sure what was up with everyone at the OB. All kinds of things happened out of order. Dr saw me first explained risks, guidelines and procedures for a VBAC. Then told me all the pressure I was feeling was expected for basically being bigger than a singleton full term. Just keep an eye out for any cramping.

Got my flu shot finally and the TDAP (whooping cough) all to just protect my little ones, who were both head down for the first time today. Not that I expect them not to continue to do flips for a while.

I'm beginning to wonder if they don't measure fundal height at this OB with multiples. They didn't measure again today, I suppose the growth scans are probably good enough for them. But unusually the doctor didn't even measure the heart rates, just did a visual confirmation with a quick u/s.


----------



## dani_tinks

32 weeks and I feel like this pregnancy has finally slowed down, I think the last few weeks and going to go very very slow! Went in to be monitored yesterday for lack of movements. I think she's run out of space. She's head down now with head above pelvis. Feeling very big and uncomfortable! Spd is killing me!

I'm fascinated to know what this one will weigh. My son was 9lb 0.5oz which was a shock as i'm only 5ft 4 and 8-9 stone pre pregnancy. Am hoping this one is a little smaller :haha:.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi ladies, 

I hope everyone is doing well.

Gorgeous bump photos ladies! 

Thanks to some of you for your kind messages a couple of pages back, I'm only just now catching up :) I am definitely finding this pregnancy much harder than my first pregnancy, but I'm trying not to complain. It is becoming impossible to do anything now though and I can barely walk anywhere anymore without being in agony and breathless. The muscles across the front of my stomach have torn this week and it's extremely painful. I can't turn or get in and out of a seat without wincing out aloud in pain. It's a bit scary to think how much worse it's going to get over the coming weeks as the babies get even bigger. I'm not an overly big person, in fact I'm quite small, I'm only 5ft 1, which probably explains why my body is finding it difficult to carry the added weight. Just have to take each day at a time. My daughter has been sick the past week and very clingy, so naturally that has made it harder physically for me as I have been trying to pick her up and comfort her. Poor little poppet. 

Had my 30 week growth scan today. Good news. Baby girl has gone from the 22nd percentile to 34th percentile. She is weighing in at 3lbs2oz. Baby boy has gone from 70th percentile to 66th percentile and is weighing in at 3lbs8oz. That's over 6lbs of baby I'm carrying now! Fluid levels look great and blood flow through cords/brain is also great. Baby girl is breech and baby boy is head down. We caught baby girl kicking her brother in the head again! Naughty, naughty! :rofl: Already getting up to mischief! All round it was a good scan. 

Have my next appointment with my obstetrician on Friday morning.

30 weeks tomorrow :happydance: xx


----------



## Christie2011

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Gorgeous bump photos ladies!
> 
> Thanks to some of you for your kind messages a couple of pages back, I'm only just now catching up :) I am definitely finding this pregnancy much harder than my first pregnancy, but I'm trying not to complain. It is becoming impossible to do anything now though and I can barely walk anywhere anymore without being in agony and breathless. The muscles across the front of my stomach have torn this week and it's extremely painful. I can't turn or get in and out of a seat without wincing out aloud in pain. It's a bit scary to think how much worse it's going to get over the coming weeks as the babies get even bigger. I'm not an overly big person, in fact I'm quite small, I'm only 5ft 1, which probably explains why my body is finding it difficult to carry the added weight. Just have to take each day at a time. My daughter has been sick the past week and very clingy, so naturally that has made it harder physically for me as I have been trying to pick her up and comfort her. Poor little poppet.
> 
> Had my 30 week growth scan today. Good news. Baby girl has gone from the 22nd percentile to 34th percentile. She is weighing in at 3lbs2oz. Baby boy has gone from 70th percentile to 66th percentile and is weighing in at 3lbs8oz. That's over 6lbs of baby I'm carrying now! Fluid levels look great and blood flow through cords/brain is also great. Baby girl is breech and baby boy is head down. We caught baby girl kicking her brother in the head again! Naughty, naughty! :rofl: Already getting up to mischief! All round it was a good scan.
> 
> Have my next appointment with my obstetrician on Friday morning.
> 
> 30 weeks tomorrow :happydance: xx

Are you going to start getting non stress tests and biophysical profiles done? My next growth scan is also going to include those and I was told to expect to be there for 2 hours. I think they plan on all three tests weekly starting at 34 weeks.


----------



## cntrygrl

Jonesbaby-- So glad they are both doing well. Good Luck at your next appointment.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Christie2011 said:


> Jonesbaby19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Gorgeous bump photos ladies!
> 
> Thanks to some of you for your kind messages a couple of pages back, I'm only just now catching up :) I am definitely finding this pregnancy much harder than my first pregnancy, but I'm trying not to complain. It is becoming impossible to do anything now though and I can barely walk anywhere anymore without being in agony and breathless. The muscles across the front of my stomach have torn this week and it's extremely painful. I can't turn or get in and out of a seat without wincing out aloud in pain. It's a bit scary to think how much worse it's going to get over the coming weeks as the babies get even bigger. I'm not an overly big person, in fact I'm quite small, I'm only 5ft 1, which probably explains why my body is finding it difficult to carry the added weight. Just have to take each day at a time. My daughter has been sick the past week and very clingy, so naturally that has made it harder physically for me as I have been trying to pick her up and comfort her. Poor little poppet.
> 
> Had my 30 week growth scan today. Good news. Baby girl has gone from the 22nd percentile to 34th percentile. She is weighing in at 3lbs2oz. Baby boy has gone from 70th percentile to 66th percentile and is weighing in at 3lbs8oz. That's over 6lbs of baby I'm carrying now! Fluid levels look great and blood flow through cords/brain is also great. Baby girl is breech and baby boy is head down. We caught baby girl kicking her brother in the head again! Naughty, naughty! :rofl: Already getting up to mischief! All round it was a good scan.
> 
> Have my next appointment with my obstetrician on Friday morning.
> 
> 30 weeks tomorrow :happydance: xx
> 
> Are you going to start getting non stress tests and biophysical profiles done? My next growth scan is also going to include those and I was told to expect to be there for 2 hours. I think they plan on all three tests weekly starting at 34 weeks.Click to expand...

Ah, that's a good question! My obstetrician hasn't mentioned it to me yet, so I'm not too sure :shrug: I have my appointment with him this morning so I'll hopefully find out what the plan is from this point onwards. I hope you're doing well and you're not too uncomfortable :hugs:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

cntrygrl said:


> Jonesbaby-- So glad they are both doing well. Good Luck at your next appointment.

Thanks so much Cntrygirl! I hope all is well with you and your bubba and you're feeling well :hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

Doing pretty well. I've been having a lot of reflux at night and the usual pregnancy hip pains. I try using my belly band, but baby girl doesn't seem to like it and is constantly kicking and moving when I have it on.


----------



## jtink28

32 weeks today. Just insane how quick it's going.


----------



## mommyof2peas

It's so slow now that I'm getting excited lol


----------



## Misscalais

33 weeks for me and i feel like it's dragging lol i really need to get my bum into gear and buy a hospital bag and pack it lol i did buy some maternity pads the other day though, so thats a start :haha:


----------



## babyjan

I need to get hospital bag too misscalais! I've not got the bag or stuff for me during my hospital stay! Still need nappies, cotton wool, breast pads, bras basically everything!


----------



## Natasha2605

I also feel like it's starting to drag. No idea why cause general life is super busy. 

Feeling great though so can't complain. Definitely my easiest pregnancy so far and little miss is super active. 

Not too much left to do now either...

Mainly bits and pieces, my hospital bag etc.


----------



## babyjan

This is gonna sound silly but how big are your hospital bags? Are you taking one big one or a few bags?


----------



## dani_tinks

My plan is to take two changing bags, one for E's stuff and one for mine. Not sure if everything will fit in though as haven't even started to pack


----------



## Christie2011

I can't remember what I packed the last time. Maybe one small suitcase and my laptop bag.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

I've packed my bags already, and I've made up two bags - one bag for me and one bag for my babies. I figured it was logistically easier if I needed to go into hospital for any reason prior to their delivery, I could just take what I needed with me rather than carting everything in. It's also easier to ask someone to get something for the babies from the baby bag per say, than having someone rummaging through my things as well (if that makes sense) :)


----------



## Kuji

Would it be too much to just bring a suitcase? I was planning on putting my stuff and baby's stuff in it.


----------



## jtink28

You won't need a big suitcase. Maybe a carry-on type suitcase, but not a regular size suitcase. That would just be too much. 

I have an overnight bag - it's not huge, and I had c-section last time, and I really overpacked. The hospital provides so much - diapers, wipes, even little t-shirts for baby. They give you pads and mesh undies (which are strangely awesome). I'd bring the bare minimum and if you need more, send your DH back for something you need. I think some first time moms (like I did!) think they want a ton of outfits for themselves and baby. When in reality, you're tired and sore, and as long as baby doesn't poop out of their outfit (which is unlikely this early), you're not going to change them much. And you're not going to want to change much either. :)


----------



## No Doubt

I always grab the smaller suitcase. I can put me, hubbs and baby's items there. Don't really need lot to be honest and hubbs really only needs a chance for the one day of actual labor and delivery as he runs back and forth between the hospital and the kids.


----------



## Kuji

Alright, I'll see if my mom or sister has a small carry suitcase I can borrow. I only have a large one! lol


----------



## Jonesbaby19

You guys are lucky, at our hospitals here in the state I live in, we have to provide our own baby nappies, sanitary pads, etc. The nappies in particular certainly bulk out the packing room (especially with two babies to pack for). I will be in hospital for a minimum of 4 days if they are born at our goal of 37 weeks, so with roughly 10 nappies a day per baby for 4 days - thats 80 nappies in total I need to pack! Lol! xx


----------



## dani_tinks

In the UK you have to provide your own stuff, hospitals do have nappies and pads and stuff but they definitely expect you to bring your own things.


----------



## babyjan

Yeah it surprises me how the U.S hospitals provide most things! Even if you get a nappy or a pad over here (UK) they'll expect that to be a one off or incase you've ran out of your own.

I defo need to start getting together mine and baby's stuff! I'm still clueless on size but so far we have 0-3 months.

I feel like nausea has returned for me lately! Feeling sick and have a headache :(


----------



## linz85

I've started putting small baby things in my spare yummy mummy bag and I think I'll use that just for baby's things, its got vests in and a few sleep suits in 0-3, I've yet to find my newborn stuff just in case its less than 8lb lol. I'll find a small holdall or something for mine and oh's things, my girls will be with my parents so they won't need a bag as such packing. I think what worries me more is remembering that I've got everything for me and baby packed, like pads, nappies etc...


----------



## jtink28

Well, for the amount that my DH and I pay in insurance premiums, they'd better give us all the diapers and wipes and pads we want in the hospital, lol! My hospital even gives you hats, pacifiers, sometimes a diaper bag with formula in it (I just end up donating the formula). I love it because it really limits the packing. I can't imagine having to supply diapers in the hospital! No wonder you'd need a huge bag - newborns just go through diapers like crazy!


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm taking baby's changing bag for her stuff and my stuff in a tote bag. Babies bag has 10 nappies, wipes, three sleepsuits, 3 vests, socks, scratch mits, bibs, blanket and a cardigan so far. Mixture of newborn and first size. I don't intent to be in for long, was 24 hour with my first, 12 hours with my second. 

So far for my bag I have maternity pads, breast pads, toiletries and cheap pants for after. Need to sort nursing bras/pyjamas etc.


----------



## mac1979

jtink28 said:


> Well, for the amount that my DH and I pay in insurance premiums, they'd better give us all the diapers and wipes and pads we want in the hospital, lol! My hospital even gives you hats, pacifiers, sometimes a diaper bag with formula in it (I just end up donating the formula). I love it because it really limits the packing. I can't imagine having to supply diapers in the hospital! No wonder you'd need a huge bag - newborns just go through diapers like crazy!

When our son was in we brought home a bunch of blankets, 2 pacifiers, some formula, hats, diapers I came home withmesh underwear, maternity pads, peri bottle, lidocaine spray for my stitches and some stool softener. It was like winning post partum lottery.


----------



## Powell130

mac1979 said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> Well, for the amount that my DH and I pay in insurance premiums, they'd better give us all the diapers and wipes and pads we want in the hospital, lol! My hospital even gives you hats, pacifiers, sometimes a diaper bag with formula in it (I just end up donating the formula). I love it because it really limits the packing. I can't imagine having to supply diapers in the hospital! No wonder you'd need a huge bag - newborns just go through diapers like crazy!
> 
> When our son was in we brought home a bunch of blankets, 2 pacifiers, some formula, hats, diapers I came home withmesh underwear, maternity pads, peri bottle, lidocaine spray for my stitches and some stool softener. It was like winning post partum lottery.Click to expand...

We went home with all that plus some of those ice packs for your lady bits. It was great!!


----------



## babyjan

Jtink, I agree! I did think since you guys are paying that's the least they could do!


----------



## linz85

Natasha2605 said:


> I'm taking baby's changing bag for her stuff and my stuff in a tote bag. Babies bag has 10 nappies, wipes, three sleepsuits, 3 vests, socks, scratch mits, bibs, blanket and a cardigan so far. Mixture of newborn and first size. I don't intent to be in for long, was 24 hour with my first, 12 hours with my second.
> 
> So far for my bag I have maternity pads, breast pads, toiletries and cheap pants for after. Need to sort nursing bras/pyjamas etc.


I was only 12 hours with my first but 4 days with my second due to hemorrhaging and needing surgery to stitch me up. 

Hopefully this time will be plain sailing again. :)

My hospital is great but I'd much rather be at home where I feel you bond better than in a hospital bay surrounded by 7 other mums and newborns :)


----------



## No Doubt

I get all the stuff too, and I agree...as much as we pay in insurance I want it all, lol. I also like that we are in our own room. I'm very paranoid and wouldn't be able to sleep in a bay with other people so close to my newborn. This time though they are also giving me lidocaine gel. The spray did nothing for me and it took me 10 mins to pee after my daughter. After 2 weeks I went in and told them I want leaving until they did something so they prescribed me that. I told them the only way I was having a vaginal birth this time was if I walked out of there with my gel, lol.

I still have to get a take home outfit for baby...and pack, lol. I've done nothing, lol.


----------



## cntrygrl

I packed 1 carry on suitcase that had my stuff, DH's things, and my son's things in it the first time around. Doing the same this time minus a few a things. I totally agree with the mesh undies being great that the hospital gives you. I even loved the giant pads because at least then I knew if I cough, sneezed, stood up too fast that I wasn't leaking everywhere.


----------



## cheerios

Anybody has braxton hicks already? I've been having it on-off and it bothers me sometimes. I go on my cross-trainer quite often, cos it helps me to work off my carbs and gives me a great sugar level post-meals (I have GD) but now with the BH, I'm so cautious about going on the cross-trainer cos I'm worried it might induce labour! And I'm not even 33 weeks yet!


----------



## Christie2011

Been having them since 20 weeks or so. I get one one eery time I stand or walk. The doctors and MW aren't concerned. Just told me to watch for spotting and cramping and to call if getting more than 4 an hour.


----------



## babyjan

Guys my bumps seems to have dropped? Is this normal at only 32 weeks? Having on and off cramps plus lightning crotch is making me worry about him coming early :/


----------



## cntrygrl

I've been having BH's for awhile. I had to be monitored today at my appointment because baby hasn't been being her overly active self. She is fine and the monitor was picking up some small contractions while I was there.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

I've been having braxton hicks this pregnancy from 20 weeks. I was having them every time I stood up and moved or walked until about 28 weeks, but it's since calmed down and I only now get a handful a day now unless I overdo it and have a busy day.

BabyJan - my bump has dropped too. My fundal height that was measured last Friday had gone down from 40cm at 28 weeks to 38cm at 30 weeks. Doctor said its because the babies had dropped. I get the lightening crotch sensation, but one of my babies is breach so she kicks me in the cervix which gives me the lightening crotch pain, so not sure if it's the same thing as what your experiencing or not? :hugs:

I just lost a small chunk of my mucus plug this morning. I never lost my plug until I lost it in its entirety my last pregnancy when my waters broke in labour. Have read online that it can regenerate though so I'm not reading too much into it. Just going to go on knicker watch to make sure I don't lose any more too quickly and will ring the hospital if I do. Anyone have any experience in loosing their plug in pieces their last pregnancy? :shrug:


----------



## Christie2011

I lost mine in pieces during my previous pregnacy, but it was much later. like 36/37 weeks.

My two year old has suddenly become very cuddly. I hope he's not predicting an early labor.


----------



## Misscalais

babyjan said:


> This is gonna sound silly but how big are your hospital bags? Are you taking one big one or a few bags?

I generally take two. One for me and nappy bag for baby with all their stuff. I just use like a regular overnight bag tue most ive ever stayed is one night though. But i do pack enough for about 3 nights.


----------



## Misscalais

cheerios said:


> Anybody has braxton hicks already? I've been having it on-off and it bothers me sometimes. I go on my cross-trainer quite often, cos it helps me to work off my carbs and gives me a great sugar level post-meals (I have GD) but now with the BH, I'm so cautious about going on the cross-trainer cos I'm worried it might induce labour! And I'm not even 33 weeks yet!

Ive been getting them since mid 20 weeks but i don't get them often. Just mainly after cleaning and always after an orgasm :blush:


----------



## Misscalais

So ive had some bloods taken to check for obstetric cholestasis. Im hoping its nothing and ive just got irritated skin from the really hot weather we've been having the last few weeks.


----------



## Powell130

I've been having BH since 13 weeks!


----------



## dani_tinks

I've been poorly with a tummy bug and my BHs got quite intense :nope: I think it's was due to dehydration. Been having them on and off for a few weeks x


----------



## Powell130

Anyone else extra sweaty for no good reason? Or is it just me? Lol


----------



## heychrissie

Powell130 said:


> Anyone else extra sweaty for no good reason? Or is it just me? Lol

Yep, and my feet are now, too... It's gross! I read something recently saying pregnancy tricks your body into thinking it's warmer than it is so I'm blaming that...


----------



## Powell130

Yeah I read the same thing. I can be fresh outta the shower and just sweaty in my arm pits and my lady bits. It's so gross ughh


----------



## crazy4baby09

Yeppers been extra sweaty for a while now. It make me think I stink all the time no matter how much I shower. My hubby thinks I'm crazy lol


----------



## hiphophooray

I don't post here often because I usually post in the facebook group, but I am being induced due to pre eclampsia!! Needless to say I am freaking out a little bit!! Will know more in about 30-45 minutes..


----------



## Powell130

hiphophooray said:


> I don't post here often because I usually post in the facebook group, but I am being induced due to pre eclampsia!! Needless to say I am freaking out a little bit!! Will know more in about 30-45 minutes..

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Powell130

crazy4baby09 said:


> Yeppers been extra sweaty for a while now. It make me think I stink all the time no matter how much I shower. My hubby thinks I'm crazy lol

Yes! Ugh. I took a shower earlier and was sweating right when I got out! And I wasn't even hot!! Actually had chill bumps on my legs! But pouring sweat


----------



## Powell130

crazy4baby09 said:


> Yeppers been extra sweaty for a while now. It make me think I stink all the time no matter how much I shower. My hubby thinks I'm crazy lol

Yes! Ugh. I took a shower earlier and was sweating right when I got out! And I wasn't even hot!! Actually had chill bumps on my legs! But pouring sweat from my pits and my bits were yucky feeling already. I feel gross all the time! :shrugs:


----------



## Powell130

Ignore the double post, my tablet freaked out lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

Updated ultra sound today. All the adorable pictures and measurements are in my journal :) That way Im not posting pictures everywhere.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck hiphop! Update when you can!!


----------



## Misscalais

Powell130 said:


> Anyone else extra sweaty for no good reason? Or is it just me? Lol

Yep. My hands and feet get so hot it keeps me awake.


----------



## Misscalais

hiphophooray said:


> I don't post here often because I usually post in the facebook group, but I am being induced due to pre eclampsia!! Needless to say I am freaking out a little bit!! Will know more in about 30-45 minutes..

Good luck! Hope all goes well x


----------



## Christie2011

I swear I can barely move anymore. I might as well be standing still for how fast I'm able to walk now. And sitting straight up is impossible, which makes using the bathroom a bit awkward at times. I want at least 5-7 more weeks for my babies to grow, but dang, leave mommy some room! [/end whine session]


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Good luck hiphophooray. I hope everything goes well for you and your baby. Keep us updated when you can. Sending best wishes to you. 

Great news Mommyoftwopeas!

Oh Christie, I so can relate to what you are saying. Big hugs :hug: I can barely shuffle a walk, so it's virtually impossible for me to go anywhere anymore. I feel for you as I know you have two toddlers at home, I only have one toddler and it is exhausting when you can barely move. You're on the homestretch now Hun, hopefully the next few weeks will pass by quickly! 

AFM - 31 weeks today :happydance: One more week until I hit the huge milestone of 32 weeks. My obstetrician said twins do well from 32 weeks onwards and can normally breathe without assistance within a few hours or days of being born at that gestation, so in the overall scheme of things, I'm anxious to get to that safer point when I know if something unexpected happens, they'll be okay. Lost some more of my mucus plug again yesterday morning, which makes it two days in a row of loss, but none since then thankfully. Want to keep these babies cooking for a bare minimum of 3 more weeks, but ideally another 6 weeks. HTH xx


----------



## Powell130

Coming up on 31 weeks myself and wishing this house buying process would hurry up! I'm ready to get Jaxson's room together! But I suppose I can channel my nesting urge into packing lol I also need to see where the closest hospital to the (hopefully) new house since we will be moving from a small town to an even smaller town (population less than 500!) But its closer to Raleigh, NC (cloests major city) so I may end up delivering in Raleigh instead of our current little town. Which honestly I would prefer after having #1. His shoulders got stuck and he was sunny side up but my MW managed to maneuver him out. I feel if that were to happen now these small town docs would do an unnecessary c section. The more I think about it I would rather deliver in the city anyways..guess I need to look into switching docs. :shrug: soo many things going on right now and I get maybe 3 hours of broken sleep at night so feeling like I'm sleep walking at all times!


----------



## babyjan

33 weeks and just noticed my ticker says 49 days to go!! :shock:


----------



## jtink28

33 weeks today. About 6 weeks left for me if I have a section. Eep!


----------



## dani_tinks

Not long ladies!


----------



## Christie2011

Oh and now there is no room for my stomach so eating makes me feel gross. I lost 6 pounds last weekend due to a stomach bug, but haven't been able to eat much this week due to no space, so have only gained back 2. Now food just sits. I don't see gaining much weight from here out. And Dr had suggested drinking Ensures for calories. Liquids seem more digestible at the moment.

I feel you about delivering at a bigger hospital. Though, they are more busy at bigger hospitals. The one I delivered at the last time was too busy for me. I didn't get the attention I wanted after delivery so I'm trying a different hospital this time. Though it may be even busier there. I'm not sure. It's probably the same distance from my house and is rated the same for baby and maternal care. :shrug: All I know is I'm not delivering at the hospital my sister did. They were a lot less busy, but I don't think as experienced. She had a horrible csect experience. My csection was uneventful.


----------



## Misscalais

Omg does anyone else have really super hot hands and feet? Its driving me nuts! I feel like i want to run them under cold water all day, specially through the night.


----------



## Christie2011

In the mornings I want to hold my hands under cold water until the swelling subsides, but it doesn't usually help. For some reason it's mostly my right hand that swells to an uncomfortable level.


Any one else have a LO who's movements are painful for you? I think Twin B is back to being transvers and when she pushes upwards it hurts. I have to push her back down. It's like she wants to come out Alien style.


----------



## Powell130

Christie2011 said:


> Oh and now there is no room for my stomach so eating makes me feel gross. I lost 6 pounds last weekend due to a stomach bug, but haven't been able to eat much this week due to no space, so have only gained back 2. Now food just sits. I don't see gaining much weight from here out. And Dr had suggested drinking Ensures for calories. Liquids seem more digestible at the moment.
> 
> I feel you about delivering at a bigger hospital. Though, they are more busy at bigger hospitals. The one I delivered at the last time was too busy for me. I didn't get the attention I wanted after delivery so I'm trying a different hospital this time. Though it may be even busier there. I'm not sure. It's probably the same distance from my house and is rated the same for baby and maternal care. :shrug: All I know is I'm not delivering at the hospital my sister did. They were a lot less busy, but I don't think as experienced. She had a horrible csect experience. My csection was uneventful.

Where can you see the hospital ratings? I would like to compare the two!


----------



## Powell130

Christie2011 said:


> In the mornings I want to hold my hands under cold water until the swelling subsides, but it doesn't usually help. For some reason it's mostly my right hand that swells to an uncomfortable level.
> 
> 
> Any one else have a LO who's movements are painful for you? I think Twin B is back to being transvers and when she pushes upwards it hurts. I have to push her back down. It's like she wants to come out Alien style.

yes!! I have actually said "oww" out loud several times. This little boy is strong!!


----------



## Christie2011

Powell130 said:


> Where can you see the hospital ratings? I would like to compare the two!

I used this website https://www.healthgrades.com


----------



## linz85

I'm uncomfortable all the time with this baby's kicks but I think that's more down to me being a squeamish person.. I'm not sure. 

Weve got the bunk beds up! Finally! I've got my hospital bag near enough sorted so not a lot left for me to think about now other than washing the car seats I've got ( black for boy and pink for girl ) but thats not hard :)

Hope everyone is as well as can be expected :)

Hope there's good news from Hiphop soon x


----------



## Powell130

Eeeekk
 



Attached Files:







VZM.IMG_20160221_220815.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hiphophooray

Sorry I never updated!! My little girl was born thursday the 18th @ 3:36 weighing 6 lbs 8pz! 18 & 3/4 inches long :) she is in the NICU and doing extremely well! Hope to have her home in the next week or so <3 she is absolutely amazing


----------



## Jonesbaby19

hiphophooray said:


> Sorry I never updated!! My little girl was born thursday the 18th @ 3:36 weighing 6 lbs 8pz! 18 & 3/4 inches long :) she is in the NICU and doing extremely well! Hope to have her home in the next week or so <3 she is absolutely amazing

A massive congratulations to you! WOW - That is amazing news! So glad your little girl is doing so well, and what a brilliant weight she was! I hope you're feeling better and your girl is home with you very soon.

Best wishes xx


----------



## babyjan

hiphophooray said:


> Sorry I never updated!! My little girl was born thursday the 18th @ 3:36 weighing 6 lbs 8pz! 18 & 3/4 inches long :) she is in the NICU and doing extremely well! Hope to have her home in the next week or so <3 she is absolutely amazing

Congratulations!' 

Glad your lil girl is here safe and well! That's a good weight! Hopefully you guys are home soon! 

Xx


----------



## dani_tinks

hiphophooray said:


> Sorry I never updated!! My little girl was born thursday the 18th @ 3:36 weighing 6 lbs 8pz! 18 & 3/4 inches long :) she is in the NICU and doing extremely well! Hope to have her home in the next week or so <3 she is absolutely amazing

Congratulations! Glad to hear she's doing well. Hope she can come home soon! x


----------



## Natasha2605

What a great weight! I hope she can be home with you soon :hugs:

All quiet here, some days I feel like time is dragging and others days like its flying haha!

Feeling good and more or less organised, not much left to do at all! My bump is very low and little miss is very active!


----------



## mac1979

I realized I haven posted here in a while. I was diagnosed with pre e on Friday. Mainly because of protein in my urine but my bp is fine right now, if it goes above 140/90 at home and wont go down then I have to go in and be monitored. I will have an induction on the 12th or so unless things go haywire before then. I've been cleared to keep working out...but just walking, but that is good for me. I already miss Zumba.


----------



## Powell130

hiphophooray said:


> Sorry I never updated!! My little girl was born thursday the 18th @ 3:36 weighing 6 lbs 8pz! 18 & 3/4 inches long :) she is in the NICU and doing extremely well! Hope to have her home in the next week or so <3 she is absolutely amazing

How awesome!! She's almost the same weight I was when I was born! Can't wait to see pics of your princess! Congrats to you and your family! &#128151;&#128151;


----------



## Powell130

It's so crazy to know the babies are going to start rolling in! Eeekk time has flown by ladies


----------



## Jonesbaby19

I hope your blood pressure stays under control before your induction Mac1979 :thumbup:

I had a sudden onset of severe swelling in my feet, calves, hands and face in the past 48 hours. My face is so swollen that I hardly look recognisable. I went to see my regular GP for his advice, he tested my urine which came back positive for protein. He then referred me to the hospital. Been at the hospital all day today having tests done for pre eclampsia. Thankfully my blood pressure is not too high, although it has creeped up. Blood results came back fine also, which is a huge relief. I have to go back to the hospital on Friday for another follow up of tests to make sure the swelling and protein in my urine is not the on set on pre eclampsia. Fingers crossed its not x


----------



## Powell130

Fingers and toes crossed for you Jonesbaby! That sounds a little scary! Glad everything seems to be okay tho!

I saw this on my FB news feed and thought it was too cute and funny not to share it with you ladies! &#128514;
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1456203193007.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Powell130 said:


> Fingers and toes crossed for you Jonesbaby! That sounds a little scary! Glad everything seems to be okay tho!
> 
> I saw this on my FB news feed and thought it was too cute and funny not to share it with you ladies! &#128514;

Thanks Powell :hugs: Fingers crossed everything will be okay. Going to rest as much as possible. 

That is sooo cute!!!! Absolutely adorable! :kiss: Thanks so much for sharing, put a big smile on my face xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Hope all is okay Jonesbaby! How worrying :hugs:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Natasha2605 said:


> Hope all is okay Jonesbaby! How worrying :hugs:

Thanks so much Natasha :hugs: Hopefully I can keep these babies cooking for another 2 weeks & 2 days bare minimum, I really want to get to at least 34 weeks (but with any luck a few weeks longer than that). HTH xx


----------



## linz85

Lovely News, glad she made it into the world safe and sound and great weight!! :D xx


----------



## Misscalais

hiphophooray said:


> Sorry I never updated!! My little girl was born thursday the 18th @ 3:36 weighing 6 lbs 8pz! 18 & 3/4 inches long :) she is in the NICU and doing extremely well! Hope to have her home in the next week or so <3 she is absolutely amazing

Congratulations!!! Beautiful size too for a premmie! Hope you are both doing well x


----------



## Misscalais

mac1979 said:


> I realized I haven posted here in a while. I was diagnosed with pre e on Friday. Mainly because of protein in my urine but my bp is fine right now, if it goes above 140/90 at home and wont go down then I have to go in and be monitored. I will have an induction on the 12th or so unless things go haywire before then. I've been cleared to keep working out...but just walking, but that is good for me. I already miss Zumba.

Fingers crossed things stay under control until your induction hun!


----------



## Misscalais

Jonesbaby19 said:


> I hope your blood pressure stays under control before your induction Mac1979 :thumbup:
> 
> I had a sudden onset of severe swelling in my feet, calves, hands and face in the past 48 hours. My face is so swollen that I hardly look recognisable. I went to see my regular GP for his advice, he tested my urine which came back positive for protein. He then referred me to the hospital. Been at the hospital all day today having tests done for pre eclampsia. Thankfully my blood pressure is not too high, although it has creeped up. Blood results came back fine also, which is a huge relief. I have to go back to the hospital on Friday for another follow up of tests to make sure the swelling and protein in my urine is not the on set on pre eclampsia. Fingers crossed its not x

Hopefully not PE for you. :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

Ugh. PJ stepped on my belly before I was fully awake this morning. I was awake after that! He didn't get full on belly,, closer to my pelvis. Jax has been going back and forth from head down and transverse (judging from where I feel kicks) so I'm wondering if he stepped on his little head


----------



## zmzerbe

Had my 34 week appointment today and at my last appointment the doctor was concerned about pre-e before because of protein and elevated blood pressure, but it's no longer a concern! No protein this time and my blood pressure is 100/60.

However, I told her about some itching I've been experiencing and she sent me down to the lab to get bloodwork. They are checking my liver enzymes to rule out Obstetric Cholestasis. She said results will be back in around a week, this is going to be a stressful week!


----------



## Misscalais

zmzerbe said:


> Had my 34 week appointment today and at my last appointment the doctor was concerned about pre-e before because of protein and elevated blood pressure, but it's no longer a concern! No protein this time and my blood pressure is 100/60.
> 
> However, I told her about some itching I've been experiencing and she sent me down to the lab to get bloodwork. They are checking my liver enzymes to rule out Obstetric Cholestasis. She said results will be back in around a week, this is going to be a stressful week!

Thats a long time. My results were back the next day. ( ive also had some itching but for now levels are fine ) hopefully yours are too.


----------



## linz85

Yes my results were back the next day also, hopefully it won't be a week till you know :) xx


----------



## Ganton

I had the OC blood test in my first pregnancy and results were back the next day too.

How long did UK ladies take to get back their 28 weeks blood test results? I had mine 3 weeks a go, at the same time as a test for Parvovirus immunity. The immunity results aren't back yet (the midwife warned they normally take 3-4 weeks) but neither are my anaemia results. That seems like a long time to wait for anaemia results so I'm wondering if the parvovirus test has confused things and the samples haven't gone to the right place. I won't be seeing my midwife again until 34 weeks so wondering if I should try to do anything about the missing results.


----------



## babyjan

Ganton I had my gtt (28 week blood test) in January and have not heard anything back! I'm assuming it means all is ok? I have my 34 week checkup next week so will ask midwife then

Jonesbaby, I really hope it's not pre eclampsia x


----------



## mommyof2peas

If you had GD they would have called you right away :)


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi All,

2:45am here where I am in Australia and I'm wide awake... :coffee: So tired, but my hips hurt too much to lie down, so I'm up eating some toast and having a cuppa :thumbup:

Thank you for your kind words. I've been in hospital twice this week and have to go back to hospital for a day visit today. The doctors want to see me twice weekly at the moment as I'm at risk of preeclampsia. Hopefully today's test results will all go well and they'll be no issues. Thankfully my babies have been happy and well each visit, thank goodness. 

So relieved to have make it to 32 weeks! :happydance: 32 weeks today! Next goal is to get to 34 weeks. May the next two weeks go quickly. 

Our daughter turned 2 years old yesterday. I can barely believe it! :cry: She has grown up so quickly. She's such a joy, I just love her to pieces :kiss:. She had a lovely day, bless her. 

I hope everyone is feeling well and your pregnancies are all going well. The finishing line is drawing nearer for us all ladies :hugs: xx


----------



## Ganton

The 28 week bloods aren't the GTT , as that isn't done as standard over here, it's just checking iron levels. I assumed no news was good news, but I just happened to ask my GP surgery when I called to check if my parvovirus results are back, and they said that nothing has come back at all yet. I'm hoping the fact that I still feel like I have a fair bit of energy means that my iron levels aren't low so I don't have to worry about the lack of results too much.

Jonesbaby, I'm glad to hear that your babies are happy whenever you get checked, and I hope you get good results from your pre-e checks.


----------



## babyjan

Ganton said:


> The 28 week bloods aren't the GTT , as that isn't done as standard over here, it's just checking iron levels. I assumed no news was good news, but I just happened to ask my GP surgery when I called to check if my parvovirus results are back, and they said that nothing has come back at all yet. I'm hoping the fact that I still feel like I have a fair bit of energy means that my iron levels aren't low so I don't have to worry about the lack of results too much.
> 
> Jonesbaby, I'm glad to hear that your babies are happy whenever you get checked, and I hope you get good results from your pre-e checks.

Yeah I know that I'm in the UK as well :) I was just saying I never heard anything back from my 28 week bloods I was told to do the glucose test as well. I've always assumed no news was good news too but I'm pretty sure she said I should receive a letter :/

Hopefully your ironed levels are just fine


----------



## Ganton

babyjan said:


> Ganton said:
> 
> 
> The 28 week bloods aren't the GTT , as that isn't done as standard over here, it's just checking iron levels. I assumed no news was good news, but I just happened to ask my GP surgery when I called to check if my parvovirus results are back, and they said that nothing has come back at all yet. I'm hoping the fact that I still feel like I have a fair bit of energy means that my iron levels aren't low so I don't have to worry about the lack of results too much.
> 
> Jonesbaby, I'm glad to hear that your babies are happy whenever you get checked, and I hope you get good results from your pre-e checks.
> 
> Yeah I know that I'm in the UK as well :) I was just saying I never heard anything back from my 28 week bloods I was told to do the glucose test as well. I've always assumed no news was good news too but I'm pretty sure she said I should receive a letter :/
> 
> Hopefully your ironed levels are just fineClick to expand...

Sorry, I hope I didn't sound rude. I find it difficult to work out where people are from when I'm on my mobile. I can understand that people with GTT get priority when it comes to being informed of results, but you'd think you'd get confirmation either way in the end. I hope the lack of information is a good sign for you.

My pregnancy notes clearly say that my last baby was large for gestational age (LGA) so I thought if need the GTT but the midwife still says I don't. My fundal height yesterday was measuring above the 90th centile so I wouldn't be surprised if this baby is even bigger than my last.


----------



## babyjan

Oh no you wasn't rude at all! I don't think I have where I live displayed on my profile anyway lol! But your right though the gtt isn't standard here but is over in the USA. Only some women have to take the test here.

If you fall under these categories then you'll be offered the test...

Spoiler
Am I at risk of developing gestational diabetes?
You're more likely to develop gestational diabetes if:
Your body mass index (BMI) is 30 or above.
You have previously given birth to a large baby weighing 4.5kg (9.9 lb) or more.
You have had gestational diabetes before.
You have a parent, sibling or child with diabetes.
You have a family origin with a higher prevalence of diabetes, for example, if you're of South Asian, Middle Eastern or African-Caribbean descent.
If you fall into one or more of these groups, it's recommended that you have a glucose tolerance test.


----------



## Ganton

The only one of the criteria that I thought might trigger the test is the fact that DS2 was 9lb9 and that was without being overdue. That's a bit less than the 4.5kg cut off though so no test. The test doesn't sound particularly pleasant so I'm happy not to have it, as long as I don't have undiagnosed GD.


----------



## babyjan

Can't believe I'm 34 weeks today! I feel emotional really, just how fast it's gone even though it feels slow it's definitely going too fast for me lol

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Jonesbaby19

babyjan said:


> Can't believe I'm 34 weeks today! I feel emotional really, just how fast it's gone even though it feels slow it's definitely going too fast for me lol
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok x

Happy 34 weeks Babyjan! :wohoo:


----------



## jtink28

34 weeks for me today too! Crazy, it's coming up so soon!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Happy 34 weeks babyjan and jtink!

I'm 32 weeks tomorrow, on the day my 'baby' turns 4. :cloud9:


----------



## babyjan

Thanks guys :) it's crazy that only 6 weeks till due date and could give birth before that!

Natasha happy 32 weeks and happy 4th bday to your lil girl for tomorrow.... 4 seems so old doesn't it? Mine turned 4 end of last year x


----------



## Christie2011

Had a growth scan today. Twins look good. A is 3lbs 15oz and B is 4lbs 3oz. A is breech with her head right up in the middle of the top of my uterus. The constant pressure and stretching of everything is making me very sore right there. A is head down and was a little sleepy during the scan. She always seems more mellow. I think her heart rate has always been slower than her sister's too.

I got to see Baby B practicing breathing. Neither wanted to show their faces today. B is always facing my back. I haven't seen her face since she was 18 weeks.


----------



## Powell130

32 weeks today over here! It's getting close ladies but I feel like "how am I gonna make it thru two more months of this?!" Lol sooo uncomfortable and can't sleep because of it. I get maybe three hours of broken sleep a night :coffee:


----------



## babyjan

That's exactly how I feel powell! I'm extremely uncomfortable and my ribs hurt a lot :/ 

Does anyone ever watch what they eat? Meaning do you worry about the foods we are told to stay away from or you just eat what you like? 

OH got me some waffles from the a dessert cafe it came with ice cream but I think certain ice creams aren't allowed? Anyways I just ate as I was craving it


----------



## Jonesbaby19

babyjan said:


> That's exactly how I feel powell! I'm extremely uncomfortable and my ribs hurt a lot :/
> 
> Does anyone ever watch what they eat? Meaning do you worry about the foods we are told to stay away from or you just eat what you like?
> 
> OH got me some waffles from the a dessert cafe it came with ice cream but I think certain ice creams aren't allowed? Anyways I just ate as I was craving it

I was of the understanding it's soft serve ice-cream you are supposed to stay away from? But other ice-cream is okay? IDK. Id be lying if I said I haven't eaten my fair share of ice-cream this pregnancy though (just not the soft serve variety) :icecream:

Those waffles sound delicsh! :hugs:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi there girlies :hi:

Hope you are all doing really well and everyone had a fab weekend :flower:

I'm still being monitored closely for preeclampsia. Still have swelling, have had traces of protein in my urine and my blood test results have come back with abnormal readings for low blood platelets on two consecutive occasions now which can be a sign of preeclampsia. My blood pressure is creeping up, but thankfully not at drastically high levels. Doctors have me coming in twice weekly for preeclampsia monitoring from here on. This week I also have my 33 week growth scan & an appointment with my obstetrician, so I am at the hospital Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday this week. So hard to juggle all these appointments with a toddler, but it's a small price to pay for healthy babies and a healthy Mumma so I'm not complaining :thumbup:

32 days until my c-section at 37 weeks and counting :wohoo: 

New bump pic attached. Feeling very large and in charge! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Misscalais

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi there girlies :hi:
> 
> Hope you are all doing really well and everyone had a fab weekend :flower:
> 
> I'm still being monitored closely for preeclampsia. Still have swelling, have had traces of protein in my urine and my blood test results have come back with abnormal readings for low platelets on two consecutive occasions now which can be a sign of preeclampsia. My blood pressure is creeping up, but thankfully not at drastically high levels. Doctors have me coming in twice weekly for preeclampsia monitoring from here on. This week I also have my 33 week growth scan & an appointment with my obstetrician, so I am at the hospital Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday this week. So hard to juggle all these appointments with a toddler, but it's a small price to pay for healthy babies and a healthy Mumma so I'm not complaining :thumbup:
> 
> 32 days until my c-section at 37 weeks and counting :wohoo:
> 
> New bump pic attached. Feeling very large and in charge! :rofl:

Gorgeous bump!!


----------



## Misscalais

35 weeks for me today and im to wondering how the heck im going to get through the next few weeks. Insomnia is definitely kicking my arse and i struggle to get through the day. Pains during the night are so much worse this time. DH and i dtd for the 1st time in about a month and got about 2 hours worth of BH every 5-10 minutes which surprised me.
MW appt tomorrow and have to do the vaginal swab for what ever it is that that have to test you for ( mind blank right now can't think of what its called lol )


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Misscalais said:


> 35 weeks for me today and im to wondering how the heck im going to get through the next few weeks. Insomnia is definitely kicking my arse and i struggle to get through the day. Pains during the night are so much worse this time. DH and i dtd for the 1st time in about a month and got about 2 hours worth of BH every 5-10 minutes which surprised me.
> MW appt tomorrow and have to do the vaginal swab for what ever it is that that have to test you for ( mind blank right now can't think of what its called lol )

Thanks Hun! Happy 35 weeks! :wohoo:

Good luck at your midwife appointment tomorrow. I think it's the Group B streptococcus swab at 35 weeks from memory, although I could be wrong! Lol. Good luck!


----------



## Misscalais

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Thanks Hun! Happy 35 weeks! :wohoo:
> 
> Good luck at your midwife appointment tomorrow. I think it's the Group B streptococcus swab at 35 weeks from memory, although I could be wrong! Lol. Good luck!

Thats it! Thank you :)


----------



## babyjan

Cute bump Jonesbaby! 32 days is not long at all! 

Happy 35 weeks misscalais! I can't believe a few of us are getting so close to full term :shock:

I got my midwife apt on Wednesday, I think from then on I should be seen every 2 weeks. I'm gonna ask about the gbs as I had it with my last pregnancy and for some reason I have this fear it will go unnoticed this time.... No idea why! 

I had my bloods taken back at 28 weeks and haven't heard anything so need to find out how my platelets are as they were low with my first pregnancy and the fact that I bleed so heavily from my mouth and nose worries me a little

I'm gonna guess this baby is super low with all the pressure I'm having down there but we shall see :)


----------



## jtink28

I have my 34 week growth scan in 2 hours. Eager to see my boy again and also really eager to see how big they think he is! (I was measuring ahead at last appt - I make big boys! My son was 8+11 at 39+1!!)


----------



## cntrygrl

35 weeks today. I have a growth scan at 2:15pm. Can't wait as it's been 15 weeks since I've seen her last. 

So glad everyone is doing well. 

Jonesbaby-- Glad they are monitoring you closely for pre-e.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Babyjan - I never have followed the food rules. The only ones I follow are the no diet soda and the no alcohol.
I eat deli meat several times a week, and I eat a ton of ice cream (even soft serve!) throughout the whole pregnancy. I also drink way more caffeine than the recommendation, and I have been eating SO MUCH sugar! Ha. I am a really picky eater, so taking away that much stuff is just not ok with me.


----------



## zmzerbe

35 weeks today... Next appointment isn't until next week and then it is weekly from then on.

I am still waiting to hear back for the OC results... I had my hopes up because so many ladies said they had theirs the next day, but when I called Friday they still weren't back (had it done last wednesday) and they are closed on the weekends. I am still pretty itchy, but I've had some little hive like bumps appear in a couple of spots where I was the itchiest so I'm gaining hope that it's something completely unrelated.

I'm hoping I'm just sensitive to something I've been using lately, but I haven't changed any products I use since before pregnancy. I'm definitely the itchiest on my fingers, my feet, my shoulder blades and my scalp. My boobs and belly are itchy too, but those are still growing so I know that's completely normal.


----------



## Natasha2605

babyjan said:


> That's exactly how I feel powell! I'm extremely uncomfortable and my ribs hurt a lot :/
> 
> Does anyone ever watch what they eat? Meaning do you worry about the foods we are told to stay away from or you just eat what you like?
> 
> OH got me some waffles from the a dessert cafe it came with ice cream but I think certain ice creams aren't allowed? Anyways I just ate as I was craving it

I am definitely not watching what I eat. To be honest though, I stick to the same plain old boring foods and I don't think I'd dream of eating most of the foods on the 'restricted' lists :haha:

My next appointment is at 34 weeks, think it'll only be my fourth since falling pregnant :)


----------



## Misscalais

Can't believe how close we all are to having our babies its crazy!
I had my appt this morning and bub has turned posterior. I really hope she flips back over. My last bub was posterior and his labour was awful! MW was sure she was breach as well so she got the portable scan machine to have a look. The quality was so bad i had no idea what i was looking at. She said bub wasn't breach thankfully but i had to get her to stop because i felt like i was going to faint. Weekly appts now and if im still itchy ( was tested for OC 2 weeks ago ) then ill have more bloods. Because the itching hasn't got worse and isn't driving me crazy shes not too worried but will check again just to make sure as my levels were fine. Bile salts were only 3.5


----------



## Powell130

Misscalais said:


> 35 weeks for me today and im to wondering how the heck im going to get through the next few weeks. Insomnia is definitely kicking my arse and i struggle to get through the day. Pains during the night are so much worse this time. DH and i dtd for the 1st time in about a month and got about 2 hours worth of BH every 5-10 minutes which surprised me.
> MW appt tomorrow and have to do the vaginal swab for what ever it is that that have to test you for ( mind blank right now can't think of what its called lol )

I feel the same way lol can't sleep, uncomfortable, all the above. So different than my first pregnancy!

Group B strep is the swab!


----------



## dani_tinks

We're due our baby's next month :D so exciting

I'm not really watching what I eat, I probably have way too much sugar!


----------



## babyjan

Omg we are!!! :happydance: :wohoo: 

And some of us could actually have our babies end of this month!! :shock:


----------



## salamander91

My lo will be here by March 30th at the latest! I feel so unprepared even though we're ready lol


----------



## linz85

33 weeks today :) 

I've not watched what I was eating at all! Chocolate, chocolate and more chocolate! I have however switched to decaff tea so I can still have my tea as chocolate has caffeine in too. This time I feel the weight is going to be much harder to shift.. but I'm not too fussed. I've got a midwife appointment this Friday then consultant on the 23rd. I would really like a growth scan to reassure me that this baby isn't huge but I don't think they'll listen to my concerns. :-/ 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Had our 35 week growth ultrasound yesterday. Kenna is currently weighing in at 5lbs 15oz., she is head down but facing sideways like her brother did. Hoping she turns one way or the other because I don't want another long labor. She has hair that you could see floating in the ultrasound pic. Now I am down to weekly appointments.


----------



## jtink28

had my growth scan yesterday. almost 35 weeks and baby boy weighs just about 6lbs. i make big boys! :) i have a c-section date scheduled for april 5th. can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Christie2011

So twice last night I got really strong contractions. Both times it was when I was about to turn over. Not sure if it was the contraction that woke me to switch sides or the movement cause the contraction. Anyway....They weren't painful, but I couldn't move until they had subsided. I had one of those again this evening while still awake.

Anyone else's BH getting stronger?


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi ladies :hi: 

Just had my growth scan today. All is well with our babies thank goodness, both have a good amount of fluid in their sacs and blood flow through both their placentas is really good :thumbup:. Baby girl is measuring in the 30th percentile and is weighing in at 4lbs 3oz, and baby boy is measuring in the 53rd percentile and is weighing in at 4lbs 6oz. Baby girl's head is so far up inside my rib cage that the sonographer had trouble trying to reach it to measure :shock: Explains why it causes me so much agony at times. Also, baby boy has now dropped very low down into my pelvis and is now the presenting twin, so he could technically be born first (baby girl has always been the presenting twin throughout my pregnancy) :oneofeach:

Had more mucus plug loss last night & twice again today. I seem to be losing it in pieces every now & then. 

Christie - I have been having some strong BH. When I go to my pre-e monitoring twice weekly they monitor the babies heart rates and measure all tightenings / contractions. When I get BH they normally measure around 70 on the toco monitor, but when I had a strong contraction yesterday it measured 117 on the toco monitor. The midwife commented that it was a "good one". Lol. It bloody hurt! I've had some more strong ones like that since, some last night & some more today but there is no rythymn to them and they are not consistently strong like that. I find the really strong ones painful. 

xx


----------



## babyjan

Jonesbaby, I'm glad all is well with your twins :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Christie-- I've been getting strong BH's along with some contractions that made me stop in my tracks.

Jonesbaby-- Glad the twins are measuring well and looking good.


----------



## babyjan

Just got home back from my apt... Everything fine baby hb 150bpm, on my notes it says something about 4/5 palpable ? I can feel a lot of pain and pressure down there as well as my back aching so she recommended the belt as well as physio. Does anyone know if the belt helps?

Bump measuring 35 weeks so all good, urine fine and blood pressure is ok. Next apt is in 2 weeks at 36 weeks and she seems to think I won't need the one after that lol... I had my first at 39+3 days so she thinks I'll go before then, I feel that way too so we shall see!


----------



## Misscalais

Glad everyone's bubs are doing well!
Tomorrow i have 30 days till due date :).super exciting and all our weekends have something booked which will hopefully take my mind off it. Visiting my mum next weekend, my DS1 and 2 have a birthday party to go the weekend after and DH birthday as well. Easter long weekend the next weekend and then last weekend before Im due on the Monday and my mum arrives to stay for 2 weeks to help.
I washed a handful of bubs clothes to pack for hospital yesterday and have ordered a hand made cradle blanket for her. Starting to feel real now that we will actually have a little girl in our home very shortly :) weekly appts now too so that makes it feel closer :)


----------



## Powell130

Anyone else got colostrum yet?! I have been squeezing my boobs every few days to check lol today is then first day some came out!


----------



## Natasha2605

Powell130 said:


> Anyone else got colostrum yet?! I have been squeezing my boobs every few days to check lol today is then first day some came out!

Haha I thought it was just me who checked their boobs!

Nothing here yet though.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Boob checker over here too! Nothing yet for me though :coffee:

Ohhh, that's exciting that you've got colostrum Powell! :happydance:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Had my 33 week growth scan & follow up appointment with my obstetrician this week. All is really well with both babies - baby girl weighing in at 4lbs 3oz and in the 30th percentile, and baby boy weighing in at 4lbs 6oz and in the 53rd percentile. 

Not too long to go now, 27 days and counting! :yipee:


----------



## babyjan

Natasha2605 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else got colostrum yet?! I have been squeezing my boobs every few days to check lol today is then first day some came out!
> 
> Haha I thought it was just me who checked their boobs!
> 
> Nothing here yet though.Click to expand...

I do not touch my boobs! I don't want them to leak at all lol

With my first I began to leak around 27/29 weeks and I sort of caused by peeling off the strange crust stuff I have on my nipples. 

So far nothing!


----------



## babyjan

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Had my 33 week growth scan & follow up appointment with my obstetrician this week. All is really well with both babies - baby girl weighing in at 4lbs 3oz and in the 30th percentile, and baby boy weighing in at 4lbs 6oz and in the 53rd percentile.
> 
> Not too long to go now, 27 days and counting! :yipee:

That's great news :) 
27 days is NOT long at all!!


As for me and my 4 year old have been really poorly since Wednesday, his got high temp, chest infection and ear infection. I've had weakness in my body, coughing that hurts my chest and sore throat! We've both been in bed and not eating at all :( I actually first ate some soup mil made us yesterday and trying to drink as much as possible! Baby seems to me moving around ok but I've been so worried about him because isn't the flu suppose to be dangerous? I think what I have is the flu because I've had temperature too as well as all the body aches ??

I've got some really bad leg cramps now due to being in bed all day! Yesterday I could barely walk to the bathroom :(

I've been taking paracetamol whenever I've felt really desperate


----------



## babyjan

As for me my son and I have been really poorly since Wednesday, his got high temp, chest infection and eat infection. I've had weakness in my body, coughing that hurts my chest and sore throat! We've both been in bed and not eating at all :( I actually had some soup yesterday mil made us and trying to drink as much as possible! Baby seems to me moving around ok but I've been so worried about him because isn't the flu suppose to be dangerous? I think what I have is the flu because I've had temperature too as well as all the body aches ??

I've got some really bad leg cramps now due to being in bed all day! Yesterday I could barely walk to the bathroom :(


----------



## No Doubt

No leaking here either, but mine usually doesn't come in until day two or three after birth.


----------



## Christie2011

I'm over all the aches and pains and limited mobility. I really want the twins to stay in until they are ready to thrive, but I'm sooo ready to have my body back.

I'm hoping to remember to ask my doctor for a note Tuesday so I can get a medical parking pass for work. That way I have a better chance at scoring some closer parking. I wake up every morning with swollen hands and I've lost my ankles.

Washing my legs below my knees is pretty much impossible at this point. And forget shaving anything. 

Then on top of that dealing with my 2 and 3 year old. I wish I could fast forward a month. Though I haven't found a nanny yet, so I still need time for that.


----------



## Powell130

babyjan said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else got colostrum yet?! I have been squeezing my boobs every few days to check lol today is then first day some came out!
> 
> Haha I thought it was just me who checked their boobs!
> 
> Nothing here yet though.Click to expand...
> 
> I do not touch my boobs! I don't want them to leak at all lol
> 
> With my first I began to leak around 27/29 weeks and I sort of caused by peeling off the strange crust stuff I have on my nipples.
> 
> So far nothing!Click to expand...

I don't think that caused it lol I've peeled that stuff off both pregnancies and no leaking last time and none so far this time! I had to squeeze kinda hard to get a drop out yesterday lol
Some ladies just leak during pregnancy, sounds like you may be one of them! Lol


----------



## Ganton

Powell130 said:


> Anyone else got colostrum yet?! I have been squeezing my boobs every few days to check lol today is then first day some came out!

I thought I'd felt leaking a couple if times so decided to have a quick squeeze in the shower last week and there's definitely colostrum there. I've left them alone since then but it's making me quite excited about breastfeeding again soon.


----------



## babyjan

It wasn't a lot of leaking just lil drops, it only occurred after I peeled lol that's why I thought it might have caused it.

One I gave birth I leaked like crazzzzzy and successfully breastfeed for 2 years, not that I'm saying leaking contributes to successful bf lol. I haven't leaked at all this time around x


----------



## Powell130

babyjan said:


> It wasn't a lot of leaking just lil drops, it only occurred after I peeled lol that's why I thought it might have caused it.
> 
> One I gave birth I leaked like crazzzzzy and successfully breastfeed for 2 years, not that I'm saying leaking contributes to successful bf lol. I haven't leaked at all this time around x

I think seepage is normal lol I would guess that's how the crusty stuff gets there in the first place &#128514;&#128514;

I def don't think leaking contributes lol I leaked ONE TIME and breastfed until he was 2 1/2 and we only stopped because this pregnancy dried me up lol

Can't wait to have another little nursling &#128151;&#128151;


----------



## Misscalais

Powell130 said:


> Anyone else got colostrum yet?! I have been squeezing my boobs every few days to check lol today is then first day some came out!

Yes ive had it for ages and lots of it. Pretty much my only pregnancy where ive had so much.


----------



## No Doubt

So then today I had colostrum...

I'm actually kind of happy about that as I'm always concerned about baby not getting enough in the beginning. My daughter actually got dehydrated which is apparently very difficult for a new born to do.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hope you girls had a lovely weekend. 

I'm so tired, I really can't sleep at night anymore. It's too painful to lie down and sleeping sitting upright is near impossible. I'm thinking of going to see a chiropractor that specialises with pregnant women this week to see if they can help me get even a tiny bit of relief from the pain I feel. My hips and back are in so much pain and I can barely walk. I feel like my pelvis is going to snap like a twig. Today is the first day that I can't bend over at all, my hips freeze & lock up and I can't move beyond a certain point. Do any of you lovely ladies have any experience with going to a chiropractor whilst pregnant and did it /does it help? 

When I saw my obstetrician on Friday he measured my fundal height and said I was measuring the equivalent of 43 weeks pregnant. So I guess it's not surprising that my body is feeling the strain of all the weight. I'm only 5ft 1 tall, so my torso is rather short and its definitely getting crowded in there xx


----------



## cntrygrl

If I squeeze my boobs some comes out luckily no heavy leaking. My Braxton Hicks contractions have started to turn into real contractions at times. I get a lot of back contractions too. I'm 36 weeks today, have my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## zmzerbe

Hope everyone had a great weekend! It was my birthday on Saturday and there was a part of me that was genuinely sad that My little bundle didn't come as a birthday present even though I know he needs to keep cooking as long as possible. 

I am 36 weeks today and I cannot sleep anymore. I am still working full time and it took me forever to get out of bed and dressed for today. I need to work up until delivery to qualify for any sort of short term disability pay and I just don't feel like I have it in me to do so...

I wake up all the time at night so itchy because it's terribly dry in my apartment even with a humidifier running and I can never find a comfortable enough position to fall back asleep.


----------



## jtink28

No, no leaking for me. I never leaked a drop with my son, and had plenty of milk to feed him - he was 20 pounds at 4 months exclusively BF!! LOL! So I don't think leaking really means you'll have more milk at all. No leaking this time either?


----------



## Powell130

zmzerbe said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend! It was my birthday on Saturday and there was a part of me that was genuinely sad that My little bundle didn't come as a birthday present even though I know he needs to keep cooking as long as possible.
> 
> I am 36 weeks today and I cannot sleep anymore. I am still working full time and it took me forever to get out of bed and dressed for today. I need to work up until delivery to qualify for any sort of short term disability pay and I just don't feel like I have it in me to do so...
> 
> I wake up all the time at night so itchy because it's terribly dry in my apartment even with a humidifier running and I can never find a comfortable enough position to fall back asleep.

Try coconut oil! It's very moisturizing! 

Sometimes I put it on like lotion and other times I put it in my bath water so I don't have to struggle to reach my back &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Christie2011

Had an apt today. Got the "swab" MW said the results were good for 5 weeks so she went ahead and did today...I took this to mean she thinks the twins will be here in less than 5 weeks. She did a quick check of my cervix and declared it long and closed. Baby A's head is nice and low in my pelvis so likely she will stay head down, which means I get to try a vaginal birth, whether or not Baby B turns head down.

If I'm not progressing anywhere by 36 weeks they'll talk methods of induction and probably get something scheduled.

Baby A was sucking her thumb and Baby B may have been sucking on her toe.


----------



## hal423

Great news Christie!

I haven't had any colostrum and tried squeezing my boobs in the shower but got nothing. Oh well.

On top of being generally uncomfortable in third tri, I now have PUPPS. So far, I only have rashes on my thighs but it's driving me nuts! I'm seeing my dr again tomorrow - I seriously hope this doesn't spread all over! I don't wanna deal with 6 more weeks of intense itching! &#128544;&#128544;


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:

Anyone experienced nausea recently? I feel like I have morning sickness back again since yesterday (aka all day and night sickness). Didn't have this with my last pregnancy in the third trimester. Today I feel really sick and dizzy :wacko:


----------



## cntrygrl

Christie-- Sounds like the girls are doing great.

Hal-- Sorry about the PUPPS

AFM-- I had my 36 week check up yesterday. MW said as soon as she drops I'll go into labor. Cervix is soft and posterior which is the cause of my back contractions. I was getting contractions the rest of the day after she checked me. They finally stopped around 7pm last night.


----------



## cheerios

cntrygrl said:


> Christie-- Sounds like the girls are doing great.
> 
> Hal-- Sorry about the PUPPS
> 
> AFM-- I had my 36 week check up yesterday. MW said as soon as she drops I'll go into labor. Cervix is soft and posterior which is the cause of my back contractions. I was getting contractions the rest of the day after she checked me. They finally stopped around 7pm last night.

Stupid question, but what on earth is "AFM"? 

Oh dear, you're already having contractions? How is that coming along?


----------



## babyjan

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :flower:
> 
> Anyone experienced nausea recently? I feel like I have morning sickness back again since yesterday (aka all day and night sickness). Didn't have this with my last pregnancy in the third trimester. Today I feel really sick and dizzy :wacko:

Yep mine seems to have returned! Vomited this morning whilst brushing my teeth and just got back from shopping feeling really sick! Certain smell and this still pink lemonade drink I had has made it worse :( 

Sorry your not feeling so great


----------



## zmzerbe

36 week appointment today, had the swab and should know at my next appointment the results. 2cm and 50% effaced but she said baby is still up nice and high. I'm always in so much pain these days and have been dealing with terrible charlie horses in my calves too.


----------



## cheerios

AFM - means "as for me" right? 

Can't believe it took me so long to figure it out! I even had to google it under pregnancy terms! I've used Bnb for so long and have not encountered AFM yet!!

Ok ok....... 

So AFM, I had my 36-week check up today and everything seems fine. I'm quite sure I'll make it to 38-weeks but after that I'm going to start going on the cross-trainer everything to evict baby!

Have problems walking cos I have pains on my right butt muscle area. I had that with my other 2 pregnancies and it's quite a pain!


----------



## Christie2011

I've got major cankles today. So bad my ankles actually hurt to bend them. Just trying to sit here with my feet up for the rest of the night.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

babyjan said:


> Jonesbaby19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :flower:
> 
> Anyone experienced nausea recently? I feel like I have morning sickness back again since yesterday (aka all day and night sickness). Didn't have this with my last pregnancy in the third trimester. Today I feel really sick and dizzy :wacko:
> 
> Yep mine seems to have returned! Vomited this morning whilst brushing my teeth and just got back from shopping feeling really sick! Certain smell and this still pink lemonade drink I had has made it worse :(
> 
> Sorry your not feeling so greatClick to expand...

Thanks Hun :hugs:. Sorry to hear you feel really sick too :nope:. Must be a hormonal thing. Thankfully I feel much better today, although this morning I was off to a rocky start so I took an anti nausea tablet I had from my Obstercian from when I had bad morning sickness at the beginning of the pregnancy, and it helped a lot :thumbup:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Wow, Cntrygirl, thats super exciting :happydance:. Not long now for you then hopefully :)

We are all nearing so close to the end... The next few weeks is really going to get very exciting on here. Cant wait to hear all the happy announcements :wohoo:


----------



## Powell130

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Wow, Cntrygirl, thats super exciting :happydance:. Not long now for you then hopefully :)
> 
> We are all nearing so close to the end... The next few weeks is really going to get very exciting on here. Cant wait to hear all the happy announcements :wohoo:

I can't wait til babies start coming!!!


----------



## dani_tinks

I can't believe how quickly April is approaching us! I had my 36 week check up yesterday and little miss is 3/4 palpable with her bony hip under my ribs. They say when they move down you can breathe properly and have less rib discomfort but I haven't found that at all? I feel like I have no space whatsoever in there!!


----------



## cntrygrl

AFM-- As For Me

My contractions calmed down luckily, but then I was struck down with a 24 hour stomach bug that was 10x worse than any morning sickness I've experienced.


----------



## rabab780

Hi ladies 
Just to let you know that I had my baby sunday on the 6th of March at 34 weeks
Via emergency c-section due to a big sac of clot containing 2 litre of blood next to the baby,
Sac came in 24 hours only , nobody knew until now how this sac came and 
Why !!! All the doctors were suprpised!!!!
I had a such traumatic delivery and a huge operation . I am still at hospital too.

Anyway baby is weighting 5 lbs and she's off cpap now , doing well and should be at home in a few days hopefully .


----------



## rabab780




----------



## crazy4baby09

Wow I'm sorry you had a traumatic delivery, but I'm glad that both you and baby are doing well!


----------



## Kuji

Congrats on the baby Rabab! :D Sorry for the way she had to come in the world but at least she's safe and healthy. <3 She already looks so cute!


----------



## cheerios

Sorry for the traumatic delivery but glad that u and baby Rabab are doing well!!!!


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations Rabab!! So sorry about the traumatic delivery but glad your both doing well x


----------



## Jonesbaby19

A heartfelt congratulations to you Rabab! How scary, I'm so sorry her delivery was so traumatic, but so glad to read she is doing well now. I hope you recovery quickly from your operation. Take care and congrats again xx


----------



## Powell130

rabab780 said:


> View attachment 934006

So sorry to hear about the traumatic birth but she's beautiful! Glad y'all are both okay mama! &#128151;&#128151;


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations rabab! Glad you and lo are recovering well! She's beautiful :)


----------



## Misscalais

rabab780 said:


> Hi ladies
> Just to let you know that I had my baby sunday on the 6th of March at 34 weeks
> Via emergency c-section due to a big sac of clot containing 2 litre of blood next to the baby,
> Sac came in 24 hours only , nobody knew until now how this sac came and
> Why !!! All the doctors were suprpised!!!!
> I had a such traumatic delivery and a huge operation . I am still at hospital too.
> 
> Anyway baby is weighting 5 lbs and she's off cpap now , doing well and should be at home in a few days hopefully .

Oh im so sorry you had to go through that! I hope you and baby are doing well x


----------



## Misscalais

cntrygrl said:


> AFM-- As For Me
> 
> My contractions calmed down luckily, but then I was struck down with a 24 hour stomach bug that was 10x worse than any morning sickness I've experienced.

I had it too! Last Monday/Tuesday :sick: i was so ill.


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats rehab. Sorry the delivery was not as expected. Glad you and baby are going ok. Love the pic!


----------



## hal423

Congrats rabab! Glad you're and baby are doing well!


----------



## linz85

Congrats Rabab, just sorry you had a traumatic birth, glad your both doing well.. happy thought's .. you'll both be home soon xx


----------



## Powell130

Omgggg &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
 



Attached Files:







attachment-0.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Misscalais

So ive finally started to get more prepared! Ive bought some newborn nappies today to take to hospital with us, washed more of her things. Sorted bigger sizes into separate boxes ready to be washed when we need them. Have a nappy bag in the post on its way to me thats filled with all the essentials for labour/hospital stay like pads, breast pads, body wash, tooth brush/paste etc just need to pack a bag with mine and bubs clothes! 
37 weeks today!!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Powell130 said:


> Omgggg &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Amazing bump Powell, you look terrific! :) 

Well done for being so organised Misscalais! Can't believe you are 37 weeks! :) Eeeekkkk! I seriously can't wait to get to 37 weeks and have these babies. 18 days and counting!!!! 

xx


----------



## Powell130

Thanx ladies! The pic on the left was a few days before i had #1 and the pic on the right was a few days ago! I can't believe I'm actually bigger now than when I gave birth last time! It makes sense now why I'm sooo uncomfortable &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## babyjan

Happy 37 weeks misscalais!!! Full term now :)


----------



## Misscalais

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Amazing bump Powell, you look terrific! :)
> 
> Well done for being so organised Misscalais! Can't believe you are 37 weeks! :) Eeeekkkk! I seriously can't wait to get to 37 weeks and have these babies. 18 days and counting!!!!
> 
> xx

Oh my goodness 18 days to go. Super exciting!!! I can't believe how close we are all getting.


----------



## Misscalais

babyjan said:


> Happy 37 weeks misscalais!!! Full term now :)

I told her shes more than welcome to come now :haha: then took it back because i still need to move DS3 into his brothers bedroom and set her bed up and we can't do that until the easter long weekend.


----------



## Kuji

The baby room is more or less ready-ish. I just need to wait until my baby shower this coming Sunday and then I can wash all the new clothes and put them away :D As well as get all my stuff organized and placed! I'm just so excited! After being at a million showers growing up, it's exciting to finally be having my own shower. I can't wait!


----------



## cntrygrl

Rabab-- Congratulations on your little girl and so glad you are both doing well.

Sorry I've been rubbish about keeping up this last week. Training my fill-in while I'm out on Maternity Leave. I'll basically be leaving when I go into labor. I did the same with my son. We have an event on Thursday so trying to make sure everything is prepared in case little miss decides to come early.


----------



## zmzerbe

37 weeks today! Last pregnancy I would have been celebrating full term status, but apparently a baby isn't considered full term anymore until 39 weeks... at least here in PA anyways.

My husband will be home for good on Friday so the baby can come anytime after that!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm in PA too abd I'm still considered full term at 37 weeks...weird...


----------



## jtink28

i think it's different with each doctor. most places consider 39 weeks full term now, but some it's still 37. my doctor will not do c-sections a day before 39 weeks at all, unless there's a medical reason to. but others will, so who knows?


----------



## Jonesbaby19

I don't want to be a misery guts, because I am truly so very blessed and so very grateful to be pregnant with our miracle babies, and I'd do this all again tomorrow to be having these babies - without question - but I've hit a brick wall. Been up most of the night in pain and had a cry this morning. 

It's getting so hard to do anything at all, and the pain is really intense. My legs, ankles, feet, hands and face are permanently swollen, my pelvic bone feels like it's going to snap like a twig, all of my bones hurt when walking like my back, shoulders, and knees. I have a lot of pressure in my pelvis and in my rectum from one of my babies head being fully engaged, and at times I have to sit on an angle as the pain from the pressure of sitting directly on my bottom is intense. Laying down is a whole other level of pain. My tummy is so heavy and tight, I feel sorry for my precious babies as I don't think they've got any room left to move :nope:. My tummy is measuring the equivalent of 45 weeks pregnant. 

These last few weeks are a true test of physical and mental strength. I know I am so close, only 17 days left, but at this point it feels like 17 years away. I am so proud that my body is pulling through and cooking some healthy babies, but I am honestly in so much pain at this point that its hard to see the end of this pregnancy nearing. Final growth scan in 48 hours and then appointment with my obstetrician on Friday at 35 weeks for a check up. Hoping time passes by quickly for the next two & half weeks. We are so ready to meet you little babies, just a few weeks left. As excited as I am to meet them, and as much as I want my health back, I know they are in the best possible care in my belly, and each additional day I manage to keep them in there is a blessing. 

Hope you ladies are well and had an enjoyable weekend xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

My view - tummy measuring 45 weeks pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Powell130

I'm not measuring big Jonesbaby but I feel just about every bit of your pain! I'm bigger now than when I gave birth to #1. And have a little less than 6 weeks til my due date I can't lay down to sleep because of the heaviness and tightness it causes so I prop myself up on the couch with one of those huge Teddy bears. Im down to about an hour of sleep a night. I feel like a zombie. My hips hurt so bad. Baby is very strong and likes hitting my cervix at least a few times an hour... Every hour. I can't walk very well. Getting off the couch is like climbing a mountain and I look like a turtle stuck on its back. I can't breathe very well. I can only eat small amounts at a time because there's no room. I choke on indigestion. I'm soooo over it. But even so I still want him to cook until at least 39 weeks but hoping I don't go over my due date. I'm scared he's going to be big like my husband was (9lb4oz 23inches) and will have to have a section which honestly terrifies me. Ahhh. RLS is a nightly thing which also contributes to the no sleep. I keep telling my husband if my first pregnancy was like this we would only have one kid lol I cry because I'm just so over it and feel like there's no end in sight. :hugs:

Have you tried sitting on a boppy pillow to help with the pressure? I sat on mine after I had #1 to help with the pain from stitches and the wonderful hemorrhoids and it helped a ton!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Powell130 said:


> I'm not measuring big Jonesbaby but I feel just about every bit of your pain! I'm bigger now than when I gave birth to #1. And have a little less than 6 weeks til my due date I can't lay down to sleep because of the heaviness and tightness it causes so I prop myself up on the couch with one of those huge Teddy bears. Im down to about an hour of sleep a night. I feel like a zombie. My hips hurt so bad. Baby is very strong and likes hitting my cervix at least a few times an hour... Every hour. I can't walk very well. Getting off the couch is like climbing a mountain and I look like a turtle stuck on its back. I can't breathe very well. I can only eat small amounts at a time because there's no room. I choke on indigestion. I'm soooo over it. But even so I still want him to cook until at least 39 weeks but hoping I don't go over my due date. I'm scared he's going to be big like my husband was (9lb4oz 23inches) and will have to have a section which honestly terrifies me. Ahhh. RLS is a nightly thing which also contributes to the no sleep. I keep telling my husband if my first pregnancy was like this we would only have one kid lol I cry because I'm just so over it and feel like there's no end in sight. :hugs:
> 
> Have you tried sitting on a boppy pillow to help with the pressure? I sat on mine after I had #1 to help with the pain from stitches and the wonderful hemorrhoids and it helped a ton!


Oh Powell, I hear you sister! Big hugs! :hugs: It's so hard at times isn't it. Just a days relief would be welcomed at this point wouldn't it! Wowsers, 9lbs 4oz is a big bubba, I really hope you don't go over your due date. I have my fingers and and toes crossed for you! 

I haven't tried sitting on a boppy pillow. I'll have to get my hands on one and give it a try! Thanks a million for the suggestion, I'm so grateful. I'm just having an emotional day today... I'm completely overtired I think :wacko:


----------



## Powell130

Omg one days relief would be heaven!! 

Yeah he was huge lol and now he's only 5'4'' 128lbs lol I always joke with him that he hasn't grown much since haha crazy thing, his brother is now 6'3" 215lbs and was around 7lbs when he was born! 
Luckily i was only 6lbs2oz so hopefully this one will be average like his brother. #1 was 7lbs8.2oz 20 1/2 inches but I think he's the biggest I can deliver vaginally. He almost didn't make it out because of his shoulders. I got lucky that my midwife was able to maneuver him out! He came out Superman style with one arm out above his head and he was sunny side up and got stuck for 45 mins (outta 3 hours total) during the pushing process after being in labor for 36 hours before all that! I'm hoping so much for a smooth delivery and natural labor this time because I was induced due to GD with him. By natural labor i mean I wanna go into labor on my own. I don't think I wanna go pain med free, I don't wanna feel the ring of fire lol I think I can manage longer than I did last time as far as contractions. I made it to 4CM before I caved and got an epi but I think I could have waited longer but I was scared lol

If not a boppy pillow you could try a small inner tube (should be able to find some since summer stuff is out in most stores) or even one of those doughnut pillows for tailbone injuries like thishttp://www.walmart.com/ip/10105204?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&adid=22222222227000003242&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=t&wl3=40753506272&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=46693172061&veh=sem. Anything with the center out should give you at least some relief from all the pressure! Good luck mama


----------



## Christie2011

Now I'm in the 'not getting any sleep' boat. Between being uncomfortable, sweating and the horrible dreams, I almost pray for my alarm to tell me it's time to get up. But then I'm sooo tired.


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm still having a lot of sex with OH (usually daily) but I think it's making me crampy in my back. Seems to have triggered back pain the last two days. Not sure if that's a good thing or bad.

Aside from that I'm feeling pretty good.

Can't believe some of you are hitting 37 weeks already... I feel so far behind!


----------



## salamander91

Section scheduled for next Wednesday the 23rd :) 8 days!!


----------



## babyjan

Oh wow salamander! That's sooo close :)


----------



## dani_tinks

Ooh not long at all, how exciting!


----------



## jtink28

My section is scheduled for April 5th. Seems like forever away!


----------



## Christie2011

I'm considering building one of those count down paper chains to help me get through the next couple of weeks. I don't have anything scheduled, but I need a goal, something to look forward to, so I can continue putting up with all these aches, pains and limitations.


----------



## cheerios

Jonesbaby19 said:


> I don't want to be a misery guts, because I am truly so very blessed and so very grateful to be pregnant with our miracle babies, and I'd do this all again tomorrow to be having these babies - without question - but I've hit a brick wall. Been up most of the night in pain and had a cry this morning.
> 
> It's getting so hard to do anything at all, and the pain is really intense. My legs, ankles, feet, hands and face are permanently swollen, my pelvic bone feels like it's going to snap like a twig, all of my bones hurt when walking like my back, shoulders, and knees. I have a lot of pressure in my pelvis and in my rectum from one of my babies head being fully engaged, and at times I have to sit on an angle as the pain from the pressure of sitting directly on my bottom is intense. Laying down is a whole other level of pain. My tummy is so heavy and tight, I feel sorry for my precious babies as I don't think they've got any room left to move :nope:. My tummy is measuring the equivalent of 45 weeks pregnant.
> 
> These last few weeks are a true test of physical and mental strength. I know I am so close, only 17 days left, but at this point it feels like 17 years away. I am so proud that my body is pulling through and cooking some healthy babies, but I am honestly in so much pain at this point that its hard to see the end of this pregnancy nearing. Final growth scan in 48 hours and then appointment with my obstetrician on Friday at 35 weeks for a check up. Hoping time passes by quickly for the next two & half weeks. We are so ready to meet you little babies, just a few weeks left. As excited as I am to meet them, and as much as I want my health back, I know they are in the best possible care in my belly, and each additional day I manage to keep them in there is a blessing.
> 
> Hope you ladies are well and had an enjoyable weekend xx

Oh boy, I hear ya sista!

I mean I can't fanthom how much worse it must be for you!!! I'm around 37 weeks so I'm nowhere near the 43 weeks you're measuring now. 

Hang in there! And yes, do a calendar countdown thing.... I find that ticking off each day helps with the bodily aches and exhaustion.


----------



## Powell130

Natasha2605 said:


> I'm still having a lot of sex with OH (usually daily) but I think it's making me crampy in my back. Seems to have triggered back pain the last two days. Not sure if that's a good thing or bad.
> 
> Aside from that I'm feeling pretty good.
> 
> Can't believe some of you are hitting 37 weeks already... I feel so far behind!

Lucky you! We've had sex once in the last like month and a half. Mainly stopped because of a yeast infection that had to be treated twice. Up until then it was still regularly a few times a week. When we did do it I had contractions for like an hour or two and I'm not ready for all that lol they freak me out so I've told him to stay away for a few weeks then it's on like donkey kong lol get this baby outta me!


----------



## Powell130

salamander91 said:


> Section scheduled for next Wednesday the 23rd :) 8 days!!

Omg it's so close!!!!


----------



## Powell130

Christie2011 said:


> I'm considering building one of those count down paper chains to help me get through the next couple of weeks. I don't have anything scheduled, but I need a goal, something to look forward to, so I can continue putting up with all these aches, pains and limitations.

You and me both! I have the countdown on my calendar and noticed tomorrow is 39 days which makes it feel so much closer but still far away! I'm so glad we are in the house buying process because it's giving me something else to count down to and focus on or I would have lost my mind by now! We got this mama!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Wow, that's super exciting, lots of deliveries scheduled for the next week and beyond! Eeeekk! Can't wait to read the happy announcements :wohoo:

Thanks Cheerios! Another day ticked off and survived! 16 days and counting... :coffee: Hope the next few weeks pass quickly for you too :hugs:

Natasha - way to go, still having sex! Amazing girl!!!

Christie - I definitely recommend a countdown ticker of some sort, will help a wee bit on those really difficult days. 

xx


----------



## dani_tinks

Full term today :happydance: <-- not that I could even attempt to do a similar dance right now IRL :haha:


----------



## jtink28

Anyone else sleeping very badly? I can't get comfortable and I'm so miserable. I'm getting maybe 2 hours of sleep a night and my toddler doesn't nap anymore. I just want to cry all day I'm so tired.


----------



## Christie2011

I've been having horrible nights sleep. I'm walking around like a zombie this week.


----------



## Powell130

Yes! I hardly sleep. I've almost gotten used to it


----------



## jtink28

my husband is really great about it - he's been working from home 2 days a week (which i'm thankful he has the ability to do) and he took this friday off just to watch my son so i could sleep all day. he lets me sleep on the weekends, and he cooks all the meals lately. i don't remember being this tired with my first. maybe it's because i'm chasing around an almost 3 year old tornado? lol. 

i also have been getting restless legs very badly this time around, so i don't think that helps.


----------



## Powell130

Ugh RLS sucks so bad! It's one of the reasons I can't sleep


----------



## cntrygrl

Salamander-- I am so jealous of your 8 days away!

AFM--Check up today. Baby girl had a growth spurt and is measuring at almost 39 weeks. I'm going to do lots of walking, deep squats, and maybe attempt some more sex if my hips allow it. I think we're down to maybe once a week :(


----------



## babyjan

Happy 37 weeks dani :wohoo: 

As for sleep at night my main issue is the amount of times I wake for toilet and I always wake bursting and in some much discomfort because of it


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Whoooo! Happy 37 weeks Dani! :)

Not sleeping over here either. I went to bed tonight at 10:00pm, got up at 11:00pm, went back to bed at 12:00am and here I am now, sitting in the dark in our living room on B&B at 3:20am. I can't get much more than 45 mins to an hour without having to go to the toilet or change positions because I'm in pain. 

I'm so tired! :nope:


----------



## hal423

Wow - lots of 37 weekers! Very jealous!

I haven't had too much trouble sleeping but part of that is due to the antihistamine my dr gave me for my PUPPS that knocks me out :) 

I can't wait to start the labor watch! I think we have 2 babies already born - so crazy!

Props to all you ladies still having sex. I think we've done it once in the last 2 months - I feel bad for hubs. Baby is just so low and everything feels so tender and swollen down there that I've had no desire. Maybe I'll give it a whirl this week :)

You twin Mommas still amaze me - i can't imagine carrying around two in there! How late do your doctors think you'll get?


----------



## cheerios

I'm the same with getting up at night to go to the toilet. SO So so tiring! But at least most of the time, I do fall back asleep again. I'm thankful that my 2.5-year old is still co-sleeping with us, cos that means he sleeps longer with me. 

Still haven't figured out sleeping arrangements once baby is here!


----------



## Natasha2605

Uh getting up in the night to pee is a nightmare. My bathroom is downstairs as well :(


----------



## Powell130

I don't mind getting up to pee, I do that not pregnant lol I just can't get comfortable at all


----------



## Jonesbaby19

I can't wait to have a satisfying wee - you know, when your wee freely flows rather than trickles out at the slowest of rates. It truly is the little things :rofl:

I had my final growth scan today. Baby girl is weighing in at 5lbs3oz (37 percentile) and baby boy is weighing in at 5lbs4oz (44 percentile). Both have a good amount of fluid in their sacs and blood flow through both placentas is still very good. They are very squished though, it took quite a while to get all the measurements. Poor little bubbas. But great weights which is a relief! 10lbs7oz of baby alone in my tummy, no wonder I can barely move!

I had to go straight from the scan appointment to the women's assessment unit for ongoing preeclampsia monitoring. The levels of protein in my urine are rising and is no longer considered to be at a good level. My blood pressure is also rising, but not at critical levels thankfully. Doctor said that at my appointment tomorrow with my obstetrician a plan will need to be made to deliver the babies sometime between week 36 - 37 unless things change rapidly before then. The plan originally was to deliver at 37 weeks, so it looks as though we may meet our babies a few days earlier than expected. I will get a firm date tomorrow when I see the doctor. Whilst I'm obviously not happy about my health deteriorating with the onset of preeclampsia, I am really happy that they are watching my babies and I closely and not taking any risks. 

Been very emotional the past two days, in particular very teary and crying a lot, which is unlike me. I think my hormones must be in overdrive! :wacko: I've been losing pieces of my mucus plug for the past month, but I lost a large chunk of it this afternoon. I think the weight of the babies on my cervix is starting to move things along perhaps :shrug: xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

The swelling in my feet/ankles is ridiculous at this point :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Powell130

Omg that looks so painful!


----------



## Natasha2605

Jonesbaby, that looks so uncomfortable!

Had my 35 weeks MW appointment this morning. Baby is fine, measuring well, happy heartbeat, head done etc. 

Me - not so much. My hyperemesis is back, I have ++++Ketones in my urine and traces of protein. Narrowly avoided a trip to hospital and back on cyclizine to hopefully ease the nausea/sickness and hopefully make a difference.


----------



## Ganton

Ooh, Jonesbaby, that doesn't look nice. I'm sorry to hear that your body is under so mug strain right now but it sounds like your babies are fantastic weights so will hopefully be absolutely fine if they end up being delivered a little earlier than previously planned. I totally get you on the free flowing wee thing too!

Natasha, even though I felt really tough until 20+ weeks, I am grateful that I was never actually sick. I can't imagine what it must be like dealing with hyperemesis, and then to have it come back again. I hope the medication gives you some relief until your baby arrives.

I had my 34 week midwife appointment yesterday. It took her a while to find the heartbeat as she was struggling to work out what position the baby is in. It also sounded to me like the rate was up and down a lot, but she listened in for a while, then said it sounds absolutely fine, so I'll trust her judgement on that one. The baby had been head down since first checked at 26 weeks, but seems to have gone back to back now. I think it's actually moving around a lot at the moment, which at least gives me hope that I can encourage it back into a more preferable position before it runs out of room. I'll have to get scrubbing my floors!


----------



## Powell130

Had my 35 week check up today! And GBS swab. And 28 week blood work since I didn't go in to have it done back then since I refused the glucose test again. 
Had to get a prescription for the pain in my hips and back which will hopefully help me sleep! She was going to prescribe me Ambien but I opted for pain meds because Ambien kinda scares me! 
I am 1CM already! Eek! And graduated to weekly appointments! 
Weight gain has slowed which doesn't surprise me since I can't eat much at once and feel STUFFED like all the time! 

I've realized I definitely prefer my male doc over the female. She spends no time with me compared to him! He will chat and ask me if I have any questions or concerns and goes over ways to help with any issues I'm having. She just does what she needs to do and is out. It's kinda irritating!


----------



## babyjan

Jonesbaby that looks painful, ouch! I only get swelling straight after giving birth.

Have you spoke to your midwife/Dr about it? I know swelling can be normal in pregnancy x

37 weeks apt tomorrow! I'm in a lot of pain with pressure and so much discomfort down below and back, even his movements hurts!


----------



## Powell130

Ahhh
 



Attached Files:







VZM.IMG_20160317_171922.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Powell130

babyjan said:


> Jonesbaby that looks painful, ouch! I only get swelling straight after giving birth.
> 
> Have you spoke to your midwife/Dr about it? I know swelling can be normal in pregnancy x
> 
> 37 weeks apt tomorrow! I'm in a lot of pain with pressure and so much discomfort down below and back, even his movements hurts!

We've had painful movements over here since 32 weeks! You're lucky lol


----------



## cheerios

Jonesbaby - I think it's so amazing u have carried your twins for 35 weeks already!!! Wow! Lots of strength and patience for the remaining pregnancy time! I hear u about being emotional - even though I only have pregnancy hormones for one baby!


----------



## Powell130

Arggg. 3:25AM and STILL AWAKE as per usual


----------



## Powell130

I got ZERO sleep last night! First time and hopefully the last time for that nonsense! Naptime for #1 is in an hour and I am counting down the minutes lol


----------



## Misscalais

NESTING!!!!!! omg who else has been hit by the nesting bug? Now that my sciatic pain has eased up ive been able to get a few things done. Just pulled everything out of my linen cupboards and rearranged that, madly cleaning things that don't really need to be cleaned lol repacked the babies nappy bag. Busting to finish what i need to do in the boys room in preparation to move DS3 in there next weekend but can't do anything without hubby because heavy stuff needs to be lifted and hes been doing 14/16 hour days!!!


----------



## Powell130

I wish I could nest! I want to so bad but we are moving so it's pointless. I suppose I could channel the urge to packing but I loathe packing


----------



## salamander91

I want to nest but really don't have the energy too. I'm taking DS out today so hubby and MIL can clean the house before lo arrives on Wednesday!


----------



## Christie2011

There shall be minimal nesting over here. I need to keep off my feet to keep the swelling down. Doc told me yesterday to be waited on hand and foot....now only if I wasn't a single mommy or I could trust my 2 & 3 yo to do things.


----------



## Natasha2605

I am certainly not nesting. I cannot be bothered. At all. I was last week but it's all gone to pot this week since my hyperemesis came back and I re started meds. Doing a little each day, but very minimal.


----------



## No Doubt

Not a nester...never did with any of my pregnancies. Went be nesting with this one. Though or house is pretty clean right now considering we're selling. And it will stay that way until we do. The only thing that's really suffering is the laundry.

Plus I have this cold now. It just keeps coming back to me since the beginning of the year. I was never sick with my son and only maybe once or twice with my daughter. This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## Ganton

I've got so much that I want to sort out but I still have another couple of weeks in work. I'm just hoping this baby doesn't arrive too early and that I still have enough energy when I finish to do all the jobs round the house.


----------



## Powell130

I'm pretty excited about this! https://www.wral.com/volunteer-doula-program-offered-in-vance-granville-counties/15058401/


----------



## Misscalais

I never nested with my others but the feeling to do stuff is soooo overwhelming, its not voluntary lol Like i have to do it, i was on my feet all day yesterday doing stuff and i even called hubby while he was at work to agree to single bunks for the boys ( they currently have a single top, double bottom with a trundle ) to make more room so i can paint their room today! Had to have my feet up and elevated after everyone went to bed to reduce the swelling. Im hoping this feeling doesn't last long.


----------



## Misscalais

No Doubt said:


> Not a nester...never did with any of my pregnancies. Went be nesting with this one. Though or house is pretty clean right now considering we're selling. And it will stay that way until we do. The only thing that's really suffering is the laundry.
> 
> Plus I have this cold now. It just keeps coming back to me since the beginning of the year. I was never sick with my son and only maybe once or twice with my daughter. This is getting ridiculous!

You might need a pro biotic to build your immune system back up :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Christie2011 said:


> There shall be minimal nesting over here. I need to keep off my feet to keep the swelling down. Doc told me yesterday to be waited on hand and foot....now only if I wasn't a single mommy or I could trust my 2 & 3 yo to do things.

Ha! Drs are so stupid with the things they say. I was told to rest as much as possible, yeah like that can happen with a 6, 5 and 21 month old and a DH who is home one day a week. Im sure they all think that we have all these family members willing to come and help. It really frustrates me, you should have asked him what time he was going to arrive to help you :haha: i feel for you!


----------



## Christie2011

They were asking a bunch of questions while hooking monitors up yesterday. Some of my favorite were:
how did you get here? -I drove....Yourself? -yes (not like I was in labor, just needed to make sure nothing was wrong)
Who's your support person?-depends how much warning I get. If my parents have time to drive 7 hours here, then my sister.
do you have help at home? I plan on having a nanny watch the kids while im at work otherwise no.

They didn't really seem to like any of my responses. Like its impossible to give birth on your own or to raise kids on your own.


----------



## Powell130

Had my 35 week check up Thursday! And GBS swab. And 28 week blood work since I didn't go in to have it done back then since I refused the glucose test again. 
Had to get a prescription for the pain in my hips and back which will hopefully help me sleep! She was going to prescribe me Ambien but I opted for pain meds because Ambien kinda scares me! 
I am 1CM already! Eek! And graduated to weekly appointments! 
Weight gain has slowed which doesn't surprise me since I can't eat much at once and feel STUFFED like all the time! 

I've realized I definitely prefer my male doc over the female. She spends no time with me compared to him! He will chat and ask me if I have any questions or concerns and goes over ways to help with any issues I'm having. She just does what she needs to do and is out. It's kinda irritating!


----------



## linz85

I've not really been nesting, didn't do much with my other two either. Got the bags packed and 98% ready. Keeping myself busy with Younique lol, I've just signed up so that's keeping my mind off a lot of things.
36 weeks on Tuesday! Eeeeekkk I'm getting a little worried now but I'm seeing the consultant on Wednesday so I will go over all my concerns with her then :)

Hope everyone is as well to be expected :) x


----------



## babyjan

I'm feeling so tired guys! Just wanna lay in bed and sleep! I can't even move today to make us something to eat and I still have a lot of vacuuming to do but my whole body aches :(

My mum was just asking me 'when will this baby come out?' Haha for some weird reason I'd like him to stay in a lil longer. I probably sound crazy cause I know most ladies want to give birth as soon as they reach 37 weeks. I'm I the only one who can wait a few more weeks? Oh and believe me I'm in a lot of discomfort and his extremely low putting a lot of pressure on my pelvis and my back hurts a lot.


----------



## Natasha2605

babyjan said:


> I'm feeling so tired guys! Just wanna lay in bed and sleep! I can't even move today to make us something to eat and I still have a lot of vacuuming to do but my whole body aches :(
> 
> My mum was just asking me 'when will this baby come out?' Haha for some weird reason I'd like him to stay in a lil longer. I probably sound crazy cause I know most ladies want to give birth as soon as they reach 37 weeks. I'm I the only one who can wait a few more weeks? Oh and believe me I'm in a lot of discomfort and his extremely low putting a lot of pressure on my pelvis and my back hurts a lot.

I think I feel the same. It's like I'm suddenly finding it hard to accept baby could be here so soon.

Hope your discomfort eases soon :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

Regardless of how absolutely uncomfortable I am and really wanting to sleeeeep... I want him to stay in til at least 39 weeks. Preferably closer to my due date or even a few days past! I'd rather him get all the cooking he needs to get done than try to get him out early
 



Attached Files:







MarchofDimes.jpg
File size: 64.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyjan

Same here powell! I actually want him to be born around 39 weeks like my first or close to due date. My mum thinks I'm crazy lol


----------



## Powell130

My mom keeps telling me he's gonna be early cuz my colostrum came in a few weeks ago and I'm 1CM. I'm like those are old wives tales woman! I think I will make it at least to within a few days of my due date if not go over! Which I'm okay with. I want him to come when he's ready. I don't wanna be induced again!! I will be fine carrying this little guy over my due date to give him a chance to come on his own! My induction was AWFUL


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi Girlies :hi:

2:10 AM here and I'm wide awake sitting in the living room passing the time. I guess you could call it "situation normal" over here! Mother Nature sure is very clever, quite obviously preparing me for the fact that I'm likely to get zero sleep for the next however many years! Lol. :wacko:

My appointment on Friday went well, the doctor said on Thursday that they were needing to devise a plan to deliver me sometime between week 36-37 due to my preeclampsia progressing, but rather than set a date, they are going to continue to monitor me and hopefully I can still get to 37 weeks which is our goal. Of course if my blood pressure spikes to dangerous levels then these babies will need to be delivered. I am grateful for every single day these babies stay cooking at this stage, I want to avoid NICU time desperately. 

Only 11 days today until I'm 37 weeks, that's not that long to wait now in the bigger scheme of things. Whilst I am pretty much incapacitated at this point, I want to enjoy the last few days we have left as a family of 3. I know that one on one time with our two year old daughter is going to be few and far between shortly, and I want to enjoy every last minute of it with her :cloud9:

No nesting going on over here, but only because I can barely move & everything is already ready to go! The nursery is set up, all the babies clothes are washed and sorted, car seat capsules ready, new pram put together & ready and hospital bags are packed! I even had my bikini area waxed and preened ready for lots of eyes to be peering at my womanhood shortly. I can barely shuffle a walk, but it was a priority :rofl:

Here's a pic of the babies nursery. Just need to bring the other cot in the room once the babies are out of their Moses blankets. DD is still using it and there's no hurry for it to go into the nursery yet :) 

Sending best wishes to you all xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dani_tinks

Yesterday I went in for monitoring because Friday evening I was having very painful tightenings. They think they were contractions as they were being picked up on the monitor. Her movement had reduced too so i'm being monitored every morning until I have a scan on Wednesday this week. Contractions have stopped now and I am feeling her move so hopefully all is okay but I am glad they're keeping a close eye on us.

Knackered and uncomfortable! Trying to keep as busy as I can though. Hugs to all xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

dani_tinks said:


> Yesterday I went in for monitoring because Friday evening I was having very painful tightenings. They think they were contractions as they were being picked up on the monitor. Her movement had reduced too so i'm being monitored every morning until I have a scan on Wednesday this week. Contractions have stopped now and I am feeling her move so hopefully all is okay but I am glad they're keeping a close eye on us.
> 
> Knackered and uncomfortable! Trying to keep as busy as I can though. Hugs to all xx

Big hugs Dani :hugs: Hope you can get some rest. Very glad to read that they are keeping a close eye on you & baby girl. Keep us posted with how your scan goes on Wesnesday. Good luck! xx


----------



## Powell130

Jonesbaby I'm still with you on #teamnosleep 
I thought nature was clever for preparing me to be up all hours of the night when I hit that stage with #1 but he was a champ sleeper and started sleeping thru the night at 6 weeks! And shortly after that we mastered dream feeding so we both even slept thru night feeds! I can only hope this one does the same! But if not, at least I'm used to no sleep :shrug: :coffee:

I hope your littles are champ sleepers as well! We deserve it!! You more so since you have two on the way! 

We've also been trying to soak up as much one-on-one time with #1 even tho he makes me wanna pull my hair out some days lol bless him. He's so sweet tho when he wants to be! I had a random violent puke yesterday where I had to run outside to puke off the porch cuz I didn't have time to make it to the bathroom and when he heard me he came running outside to rub my back and was asking "okay mommy? You sick?" Bless his sweet little heart!

I've been laying on the couch with a pillow under my chest and butt in the air, even washed dishes in the tub yesterday (most sites recommended getting on hands and knees and scrubbing floors-NOPE) to try to coax him into OFP. #1 was posterior and back labor sucked so I'm trying to do everything I can to avoid that! I need to get another yoga ball as I gave my last one away a few months after #1 was born. Been sitting straight up leaned forward a little to open my pelvis and use gravity to try to get him to turn anterior as he keeps rotating. I know we have plenty of time for him to turn but I wanna be proactive! No sitting in a reclined position which sucks because it's the most comfortable! 

Anyone else doing this yet or am I weird? Lol


----------



## ksierra44

I havent been on here since the Facebookgroup was started but i decided to check back in. Hello again!


----------



## Powell130

The FB group was too catty for me so I left it not long after it was made and stayed here :haha:


----------



## salamander91

Jonesbaby I love your nursery! Cora-Lily doesn't have a room until we move but it'll be rainbow themed :)

2 days until my section! Feels very real all of a sudden!


----------



## Natasha2605

salamander91 said:


> Jonesbaby I love your nursery! Cora-Lily doesn't have a room until we move but it'll be rainbow themed :)
> 
> 2 days until my section! Feels very real all of a sudden!

Wow, 2 days is nothing. Are you all prepared?


----------



## salamander91

Natasha2605 said:


> salamander91 said:
> 
> 
> Jonesbaby I love your nursery! Cora-Lily doesn't have a room until we move but it'll be rainbow themed :)
> 
> 2 days until my section! Feels very real all of a sudden!
> 
> Wow, 2 days is nothing. Are you all prepared?Click to expand...

I think (hope) so! I'm so ready to meet her :)


----------



## linz85

Omg 2 days! Too exciting!

I still haven't found the fb group lol.. ah well


----------



## babyjan

Wow that's soo close salamander!! Hope it all goes well for Wednesday! Very exciting :) 

Last day of nursery is Thursday and they go back on the 12th April.... I reckon I'd probably have the baby before he goes back lol (due date is 8th)! It be nice to have him beginning April somewhere! I remember I had my first during xmas holidays and it was easy for my mum to get to me (I have 9 year old brother she takes to school plus she lives an hour away) so it would be nice for her to be able to be with me again x


----------



## cntrygrl

38 weeks today. Spent all weekend trying to get contractions started. Cleaning the house, yard work, weeding, walking, and lots of squatting. My acid reflux isn't as bad so I know she has dropped down some. I think I'm more nervous this time around about labor and delivery as I know what it's like this time.

Salamander-- You are so close!


----------



## Powell130

2 days?!! Omg!!!!


----------



## rachybaby85

38 weeks today! Had my pre-section assessment. All booked for next Wed, fingers crossed I get there!!


----------



## SBBaby

Dropping in here! I am 37 weeks tomorrow. With my first I was induced at 41 weeks. As my doc says, "You walked into the hospital high, tight and closed.".. this time, at 36 weeks I was 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced - so way earlier than the first. For the last week or two I've had AWFUL lower back pain that radiates into my butt. Today it is so bad I am holding back tears and can hardly walk. Doctor says it's just baby's position in there leaning towards my back giving me the uncomfort. What do you guys think? Could it mean something else? Btw my induction date this time is 4-6-16.


----------



## Powell130

Sounds like exactly what your doc said it is


----------



## Jonesbaby19

salamander91 said:


> Jonesbaby I love your nursery! Cora-Lily doesn't have a room until we move but it'll be rainbow themed :)
> 
> 2 days until my section! Feels very real all of a sudden!

Thanks so much Salamander! 

That is super exciting :wohoo: Wishing you the very best for your c-section. Can't wait to hear the happy news! Post us a little pic when she's here! Eeeekkkk! :happydance:


----------



## salamander91

Jonesbaby19 said:


> salamander91 said:
> 
> 
> Jonesbaby I love your nursery! Cora-Lily doesn't have a room until we move but it'll be rainbow themed :)
> 
> 2 days until my section! Feels very real all of a sudden!
> 
> Thanks so much Salamander!
> 
> That is super exciting :wohoo: Wishing you the very best for your c-section. Can't wait to hear the happy news! Post us a little pic when she's here! Eeeekkkk! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! :) I definitely will post a pic x


----------



## cntrygrl

So jealous of those of you with planned c-sections or induction dates! Here I am 38+1 playing the waiting game. I'm hoping maybe the full moon tomorrow will help move things along.


----------



## Powell130

Cervix shots are strong today. Omg. Hurts so bad!


----------



## zmzerbe

Having irregular contractions today, maybe they will get stronger, maybe they won't. I am trying not to get my hopes up too much haha.


----------



## babyjan

zmzerbe said:


> Having irregular contractions today, maybe they will get stronger, maybe they won't. I am trying not to get my hopes up too much haha.

I'm also experiencing some crazy, strong period like pains but they are irregular :/


----------



## dani_tinks

I've had random contractions since Friday, somedays I have more than others. Such a tease! Lots of lightening crotch today and generally very very grumpy :haha:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Ditto girls! I was having regular contractions for 3 hours last night, I was timing them & was beginning to think "this is it". They were pretty painful & were lasting up to a minute. Mine fizzled off though, and I haven't had any more now for a few hours.

The past few days though my Braxton Hicks have stepped up a notch in intensity and pain. I can feel the pain in my cervix when I'm contracting at times, so I wonder if they're doing something to get my body prepared? Who knows, LOL!


----------



## cheerios

I've also been having lots of BH. Yesterday my BH contractions didn't stop, no matter what I did. It was super mega uncomfortable! I even packed my hospital bag in case they were real contractions! I heard that some women can have painless BH and they are already 6cm dilated when they arrive at the hospital! 

But at the gynae for a check-up today, doc said my cervix is still closed. So my BH are not real contractions. 

Looking forward to seeing baby photos here!


----------



## No Doubt

I've been having a lot of BH too and they get uncomfortable quite often. I work with a girl who was 5cm when she went to a doc appt...felt nothing at all. They obviously sent her to the hospital. I don't know how people do that...


----------



## babyjan

I hope for all the best with your c section today salamander!!! Your meeting your baby today! :)


----------



## dani_tinks

Good luck Salamander, looking forward to an update!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck today Salamander!


----------



## Powell130

Lots of luck today Salamander!!! Will be excited to hear baby is here and can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## Powell130

No Doubt said:


> I've been having a lot of BH too and they get uncomfortable quite often. I work with a girl who was 5cm when she went to a doc appt...felt nothing at all. They obviously sent her to the hospital. I don't know how people do that...

People like that secretly make me mad :haha: it took me about 20 hours during my induction to progress that much!! 

a good friend of mine. Not a IRL friend but she's from my May 2013 Mommies group back when #1 was born but we still chat, text or FB message, almost daily!! Anywho, she's had two babies since our 2013 babies and with one she was 4-5 CM around 36 weeks and didn't know it til she was checked and still went over due and was induced right before 42 weeks, poor thing


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi girls,

I've posted in the other April thread, but I just wanted to update here in case some people are not on the other thread...

Been at the hospital this morning for routine preeclampsia monitoring. The doctor on shift just came to see me. She has met with the senior hospital consultant and another doctor to discuss my health and that of the babies. They have decided that the babies will be delivered next week - date to be determined . They have just admitted me to hospital for close monitoring from now until the babies are born. I never saw this coming this morning when I walked out the door. I can't believe I won't be leaving the hospital again without my babies in my arms! 

Feeling pretty stressed if I'm honest as the thought of being away from my precious toddler indefinitely is distressing me. But I recognise it's in the best interests of the babies. 

xx


----------



## Powell130

I talked to my doula and I meet with her Tuesday! I feel soooooo much better about labor and birth now! Especially since the way my birth with #1 went and being in a small town this time and with small town doctors. I can breathe now! Goodness I'm so glad my friend suggested one and that my county has a volunteer doula program because my insurance wouldn't cover it and since we are about to buy a house we can't afford it.


----------



## Powell130

Anyone talk to Salamander today??


----------



## Kuji

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I've posted in the other April thread, but I just wanted to update here in case some people are not on the other thread...
> 
> Been at the hospital this morning for routine preeclampsia monitoring. The doctor on shift just came to see me. She has met with the senior hospital consultant and another doctor to discuss my health and that of the babies. They have decided that the babies will be delivered next week - date to be determined . They have just admitted me to hospital for close monitoring from now until the babies are born. I never saw this coming this morning when I walked out the door. I can't believe I won't be leaving the hospital again without my babies in my arms!
> 
> Feeling pretty stressed if I'm honest as the thought of being away from my precious toddler indefinitely is distressing me. But I recognise it's in the best interests of the babies.
> 
> xx

Oh wow! I get it's stressful but you've got this mama! It's definitely best for the babies and it'll all be worth it! Is there a way that your toddler can come visit sometimes? I'm sure that might make things a little better.


----------



## Powell130

Anyone else feel like their posts get overlooked a lot of the time? Lol :wacko:


----------



## Powell130

No contractions after :sex: tonight! Wahoooo!! Just had to have him pull out. I'm not ready for the after :sex: contractions yet :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

Powell130 said:


> I talked to my doula and I meet with her Tuesday! I feel soooooo much better about labor and birth now! Especially since the way my birth with #1 went and being in a small town this time and with small town doctors. I can breathe now! Goodness I'm so glad my friend suggested one and that my county has a volunteer doula program because my insurance wouldn't cover it and since we are about to buy a house we can't afford it.

That's fab. Feeling a little more relaxed about the upcoming birth can only be a good thing!

Are doulas used often where you are? You very rarely hear of them here. In fact don't think I've ever heard of someone using one irl.


----------



## Powell130

I don't think they are at all! There are only two certified doulas in my county!!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi again from the hospital....

Doctor has just come to see me in the last hour. Confirmed preeclampsia and said because of a large drop in my blood platelet levels and a spike in my blood pressure & urine protein levels today, that the babies may be delivered as early as tomorrow :shock: :shock: 

Just had a steroid shot to mature the babies lungs & we are hopeful to get another steroid shot in 24 hours, but doctor said it's a fine balancing act with my health between now and then that will determine if they need to deliver before the next shot can be administered. 

As I understand it, the babies will be delivered by Monday at the latest. Just signed all of the consent forms for c-section, etc & now we wait. 

Feeling really sick to be honest, but sucking on ice is helping! My dear toddler spent a few hours with me this evening at the hospital which was Devine. Very lucky to have my own room and my own bathroom, thank goodness. 

I cannot believe we are going to meet our babies shortly!!! :oneofeach: 

Will keep you updated!


----------



## dani_tinks

Good luck Jonesbaby :hugs: hope all goes well xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Powell-- Sorry I only log in normally in the morning. I saw on the FB page that everything went well with Salamander her little girl is here. Hopefully she'll pop in and update.

Jonesbaby-- Hoping everything goes smoothly with your delivery. Sorry about the pre-e. My biggest worry is about my toddler at home while I'm in the hospital also. :hugs:


----------



## hal423

Sorry to hear about the pre-e jonesbaby. But you're in the right place to monitor yours and the babies' health right now. I'm glad you got to spend some time with your LO - I bet that was heartbreaking saying goodbye. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Powell130

Eeeekkkk the April babies are starting to come!!!!! Shits getting real!!

AFM- check up this morning. Everything good on my end. Baby's heart rate was a little on the low end of normal but I think he was sleeping cuz I checked it when I got home and its back to where it usually is. Doc didn't seem worried anyways but I couldn't help but freak a little because of the face the nurse made, she needs to control her facial expressions lol doc said I'm "a loose fingertip so about 1 1/2CM" . nothing else to write home about, just the usual aches and pains lol


----------



## salamander91

https://i68.tinypic.com/2hmjw5t.jpg

Sorry for the late update. Cora-Lily was born via c section on 23/3 at 9.17am weighing 8lb 13oz. She is absolutely beautiful and perfect. :cloud9:


----------



## linz85

OMG she is adorable! Awww I bet your soooo in love :D Theyre gonna all start coming now! I can't wait :)

x


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations again salamander! Beautiful baby x


----------



## Powell130

She's beautiful!! That thick, dark hair is gorgeous!


----------



## cheerios

Congratulations Salamander!!!! She's so cute and what a great birth weight!!!


----------



## Kuji

She looks amazing Salamander! :D Congrats!!! <3


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations Salamander, she is stunning and I love her name!


----------



## Powell130

Anyone else drinking it? I meant to start earlier but kept forgetting to get some :dohh:
https://www.bellybelly.com.au/pregnancy/red-raspberry-leaf-tea/
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160326_195146.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## No Doubt

No...never had it.

I'm so lazy this pregnancy. I would at least sit on the ball before. I'm not even doing that, lol. I have been playing romper room though to try help things along...


----------



## Powell130

I meant to start this and EPO around 32-33 weeks like last time but have really procrastinated lol


----------



## shellgirl

I started the RRLT at 33 weeks, added oral EPO at 34 weeks, and vaginal EPO at 36 weeks. I'm doing whatever I can to get my cervix and uterus into game day shape so I can have a VBAC.


----------



## Powell130

I was wondering if it was too early to start the EPO! I can't remember exactly when I started it last time but think it was before 36 weeks, which I am now, i wanna 33 weeks so im just gonna go with that :haha: so I guess I'll start! How much are you taking? Mine are 1000MG


----------



## shellgirl

Mine are 1300mg. I started with 1 orally at 34 weeks, then 2 at 35 weeks. Then added one vaginally at 36 weeks and 2 vaginally at 38 weeks.


----------



## Powell130

Thanx!!


----------



## ksierra44

I got on the other day to check in for the first time in forever and was going to catch up on old posts but...I never did! This site is so cumbersome on my phone which is why I have been on facebook only. There are so many of you who aren't on facebook though I think and those that are on both...well I am confused as to who is who now. So, know that I'm here occasionally trying to catch up!


----------



## cntrygrl

Salamander-- Congratulations again! I will get her added. 

How is everyone doing/feeling?


----------



## Natasha2605

I had a crap sleep last night, woke up having cramps quite a few times and was generally uncomfortable. Went to the loo this morning and when I wiped there was mucous with a pink tinge to it. I'm usually constipated (tmi i know) but been to the loo a lot more than usual today and passing very easily. Feel generally off and feeling quite sick, no idea what's going on!


----------



## cntrygrl

Natasha-- Sounds like baby girl may be making an early appearance. Good Luck!


----------



## jtink28

section scheduled a week from today. agh, it's going to be the longest week ever!!!!


----------



## Natasha2605

cntrygrl said:


> Natasha-- Sounds like baby girl may be making an early appearance. Good Luck!

God I hope not. Practicality wise I'm all organised. In my head I don't feel it!

No more pink mucous since, just lots of snotty coloured mucous and lower back ache. Baby is very low as I can feel lots of squirming going on.

Jtink, that's exciting. I hope the week doesn't pass too slowly!


----------



## Powell130

cntrygrl said:


> Salamander-- Congratulations again! I will get her added.
> 
> How is everyone doing/feeling?

Feeling? Sleepy as hell lol I got ZERO sleep last night :wacko: 
Meeting our doula later tho so I'm pretty excited about that!


----------



## Powell130

jtink28 said:


> section scheduled a week from today. agh, it's going to be the longest week ever!!!!

Eeekk!


----------



## dani_tinks

I'm feeling sore and fed up. Pretty much having random tightenings everyday that amount to nothing. Sciatica, spd, not sleeping well, weeing, lightening crotch. My hormones have gone through the roof too. I'm not much fun to be around :lol:.


----------



## Natasha2605

Powell130 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Salamander-- Congratulations again! I will get her added.
> 
> How is everyone doing/feeling?
> 
> Feeling? Sleepy as hell lol I got ZERO sleep last night :wacko:
> Meeting our doula later tho so I'm pretty excited about that!Click to expand...

Hope the meeting with the doula goes well! :flower:


----------



## Powell130

Thanx!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Jtink-- Hoping this week goes by quickly for you.

Powell-- Exciting on meeting your doula. Hoping you like her.

Dani-- Completely understand how you're feeling. So ready to have baby in my arms.

Natasha-- Do we ever truly feel organized, Lol?


----------



## Natasha2605

cntrygrl said:


> Jtink-- Hoping this week goes by quickly for you.
> 
> Powell-- Exciting on meeting your doula. Hoping you like her.
> 
> Dani-- Completely understand how you're feeling. So ready to have baby in my arms.
> 
> Natasha-- Do we ever truly feel organized, Lol?

Probably not :dohh::dohh:

I plan on painting my moses basket stand this afternoon though. :thumbup:


----------



## cheerios

Hey ladies! I just gave birth! Liam Owen Tews was born 1.30pm on 30.3.2016 after a quick labour and no epidural! 

Still v v v shocked that I managed to have a natural birth without any medical intervention! - with God's help! 

I'm writing this from the labour room while waiting to be brought to my regular room. 

So over the moon at how empowering birth can be! It was painful but I'm so so shocked I managed to push Liam out with no vacuum, epidural or anything!!


----------



## Natasha2605

cheerios said:


> Hey ladies! I just gave birth! Liam Owen Tews was born 1.30pm on 30.3.2016 after a quick labour and no epidural!
> 
> Still v v v shocked that I managed to have a natural birth without any medical intervention! - with God's help!
> 
> I'm writing this from the labour room while waiting to be brought to my regular room.
> 
> So over the moon at how empowering birth can be! It was painful but I'm so so shocked I managed to push Liam out with no vacuum, epidural or anything!!

Massive congratulations, how exciting!


----------



## dani_tinks

Congrats Hun well done you!! X


----------



## Powell130

cheerios said:


> Hey ladies! I just gave birth! Liam Owen Tews was born 1.30pm on 30.3.2016 after a quick labour and no epidural!
> 
> Still v v v shocked that I managed to have a natural birth without any medical intervention! - with God's help!
> 
> I'm writing this from the labour room while waiting to be brought to my regular room.
> 
> So over the moon at how empowering birth can be! It was painful but I'm so so shocked I managed to push Liam out with no vacuum, epidural or anything!!

Massive congrats mama!!!!!!! 

How was it no epi? I really wanna try it this time but I'm scared lol did you need stitches? If so, how were they with no epi? I think I'm more scared of that than pushing him out :haha:

Can't wait to see pics of your little man!! Congrats again


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations Cheerios!! Well done on your natural birth!


----------



## Natasha2605

Powell I found getting stitched worse than the pain of labour, both times round! And that was with using Gas and Air throughout! I'm so wanting to avoid needing stitched this time!

How did you get on with meeting your Doula?


----------



## babyjan

Natasha2605 said:


> Powell I found getting stitched worse than the pain of labour, both times round! And that was with using Gas and Air throughout! I'm so wanting to avoid needing stitched this time!

Omg nooooo! All I ever think about is tearing or getting episiotomy... I was cut with my first because I was pushing for 2 hours and he was stuck! I remember her clearly stitching me up but I had the epidural and reminded them to top me up before going anywhere near there! 

How do you do that with no pain relief?!! I really want to give birth naturally this time without epidural but I scared of the 'ring of fire' and tearing/episiotomy

What about the actual tearing do you feel that? Some ladies have said you don't feel it as it happens during contractions?


----------



## Powell130

Natasha2605 said:


> Powell I found getting stitched worse than the pain of labour, both times round! And that was with using Gas and Air throughout! I'm so wanting to avoid needing stitched this time!
> 
> How did you get on with meeting your Doula?

guess my fear is justified lol

She was great!! I feel more relaxed about labor and birth knowing she will be there!! She's coming with me to my check up Thursday!


----------



## Powell130

babyjan said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Powell I found getting stitched worse than the pain of labour, both times round! And that was with using Gas and Air throughout! I'm so wanting to avoid needing stitched this time!
> 
> Omg nooooo! All I ever think about is tearing or getting episiotomy... I was cut with my first because I was pushing for 2 hours and he was stuck! I remember her clearly stitching me up but I had the epidural and reminded them to top me up before going anywhere near there!
> 
> How do you do that with no pain relief?!! I really want to give birth naturally this time without epidural but I scared of the 'ring of fire' and tearing/episiotomy
> 
> What about the actual tearing do you feel that? Some ladies have said you don't feel it as it happens during contractions?Click to expand...

My fears about no epi exactly!!! Ring of fire and tearing and stitching!! Glad it's not just me


----------



## Natasha2605

babyjan said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Powell I found getting stitched worse than the pain of labour, both times round! And that was with using Gas and Air throughout! I'm so wanting to avoid needing stitched this time!
> 
> Omg nooooo! All I ever think about is tearing or getting episiotomy... I was cut with my first because I was pushing for 2 hours and he was stuck! I remember her clearly stitching me up but I had the epidural and reminded them to top me up before going anywhere near there!
> 
> How do you do that with no pain relief?!! I really want to give birth naturally this time without epidural but I scared of the 'ring of fire' and tearing/episiotomy
> 
> What about the actual tearing do you feel that? Some ladies have said you don't feel it as it happens during contractions?Click to expand...

It's making me tense my bits thinking about it. Both times round I didn't feel it at the time. With Summer it hurt like a bitch and they also had to put a catheter in cause of how I'd torn. Lovely first experience :coffee:

With Maci, first they inserted a painkiller up my bum hole (sorry) before they went near and it still stung like an absolute cow with me puffing on the gas and air. Neither or them were particularly 'bad' tears either.

To be honest though I think it was kind of my fault I tore with Maci. I had only just got into the birth pool and 'knew' it was close and the MW didn't believe me so wasn't even prepared. So I went with my own instincts and even when they told me to ''pant not push'' I didn't listen and pushed as I knew she was so close to coming out. Well she came out super fast but I tore as a result :growlmad:

**

Powell I'm glad your meeting with the doula went well. Must be such a relief that you's get on and having that extra support will be brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## hal423

Congrats Cheerios! Amazing you did that without meds!!

Tearing scares me to death too - it's on my list of why I chose to not go the vbac route.


----------



## Ganton

I had an episiotomy with my first. They did the cut without any pain relief as the pressure of the babies head on the area numbs it anyway apparently. I don't remember feeling anything so that theory must have worked for me. I then had local anaesthetic to numb the area for stitching, which helped a bit but I could still feel lots of tugging. The doctor then also noticed a bit extra that needed stitching and hadn't been numbed but said that the anaesthetic injection would likely sting as much as doing a few stitches without numbing. He was wrong! He proceeded to do about 15 more stitches and it stung like crazy. I think got a suppository painkiller up the backside and it was great. For 24 hours, I was blissfully unaware of the healing process going on down there, then spent the next 2-3 weeks feeling like my insides were going to fall out.

With DS2, I tore a little bit and felt the ring of fire pretty intensely. I guess the episiotomy with DS1 stopped me getting that stretching feeling, but it really stung with DS2 and took a few contractions for me to build up the courage to pigs through it. It was worth it though, as the stitching and recovery from that shall tear was so so much better than the episiotomy.


----------



## cheerios

Powell130 said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I just gave birth! Liam Owen Tews was born 1.30pm on 30.3.2016 after a quick labour and no epidural!
> 
> Still v v v shocked that I managed to have a natural birth without any medical intervention! - with God's help!
> 
> I'm writing this from the labour room while waiting to be brought to my regular room.
> 
> So over the moon at how empowering birth can be! It was painful but I'm so so shocked I managed to push Liam out with no vacuum, epidural or anything!!
> 
> Massive congrats mama!!!!!!!
> 
> How was it no epi? I really wanna try it this time but I'm scared lol did you need stitches? If so, how were they with no epi? I think I'm more scared of that than pushing him out :haha:
> 
> Can't wait to see pics of your little man!! Congrats againClick to expand...

Thanks! No epi was painful. But my midwife told me that epi won't help with the last phase of labour - the pushing. It's only effective for the dilation of the cervix. And speaking from my own experience with epi for my first two, I still felt pain when I was pushing. 

But maybe it's just this case in Germany, cos perhaps they don't max out epidural like they do in other countries? 

No I didn't need stitches. I had what they called a superficial bruise down there, so they said stitches weren't needed. But I did / do experience a stinging sensation when I urinate. It's getting better though. 

My main reason for not having epi was because my dilation progressed v fast. So it wasn't needed. And by the time I wanted it, she said it was too late / it won't be effective in pushing. But I'm really glad she encouraged me to go all-natural. 

I didn't think I could do it, but it's a top of the world feeling when u do! U feel all the sensation and you can stop pushing when you're told to stop/ continue to push when u have to. Very v empowering.


----------



## jtink28

i'm petrified of tearing, and honestly glad i'm having another section, lol!! i had such an easy recovery from my section last time, so i hope it's the same this time. 5 more full days, eek!


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats Cheerios!


----------



## Powell130

Maybe it's done different because I didn't feel any pain while pushing! just pressure!
However, his head did get stuck on a nerve and I did feel that but the pain was in my belly and nerve pain, not from pushing. That's weird she said it wouldn't help with pushing pain


----------



## crazy4baby09

cheerios said:


> Hey ladies! I just gave birth! Liam Owen Tews was born 1.30pm on 30.3.2016 after a quick labour and no epidural!
> 
> Still v v v shocked that I managed to have a natural birth without any medical intervention! - with God's help!
> 
> I'm writing this from the labour room while waiting to be brought to my regular room.
> 
> So over the moon at how empowering birth can be! It was painful but I'm so so shocked I managed to push Liam out with no vacuum, epidural or anything!!

Awesome congratulations!


----------



## Misscalais

cheerios said:


> Hey ladies! I just gave birth! Liam Owen Tews was born 1.30pm on 30.3.2016 after a quick labour and no epidural!
> 
> Still v v v shocked that I managed to have a natural birth without any medical intervention! - with God's help!
> 
> I'm writing this from the labour room while waiting to be brought to my regular room.
> 
> So over the moon at how empowering birth can be! It was painful but I'm so so shocked I managed to push Liam out with no vacuum, epidural or anything!!

Congratulations!! Im glad all went well :)


----------



## Misscalais

I tore with my 1st, i didn't even know it happened though, 2nd degree. Only had g&a with all 3 but if this birth is anything like my last ill be asking for the next step up. I won't have epidurals though, they scare the crap out of me, there is no way id be able to sit still long enough for them to do it while in labour.


----------



## Powell130

Misscalais said:


> I tore with my 1st, i didn't even know it happened though, 2nd degree. Only had g&a with all 3 but if this birth is anything like my last ill be asking for the next step up. I won't have epidurals though, they scare the crap out of me, there is no way id be able to sit still long enough for them to do it while in labour.

I thought the same with #1 lol amazing what you can do when you're in labor :haha:


----------



## dani_tinks

I had a 2nd degree tear, didn't feel it happening though. I wasn't aware of the stitching process either, I knew she was doing it but didn't feel anything down there. Was sucking away on the G&A! I had had an epi but it had definitely worn off a lot by then. Think I was high on all sorts though to be honest. Twas a long labour!


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations cheerios! Xx


----------



## linz85

Congratulations cheerios! Amazing work!! Well done :D



I tore with my first but only 2nd degree and was stitched up no problems, healed well too.
With my second, Paige wasn't coming down quick enough for them so they cut me and then I tore a 3rd degree tear from that.. I was rushed off to surgery as soon as I'd given birth and had an epidural so I never felt anything. Was very sore for a week or so after but it all healed nicely. Hoping I don't tear as bad this time around :)


----------



## Powell130

Lost the teeniest bit of plug this morning! I wouldn't have noticed it if I didn't examine my panty liner before trashing it lol


----------



## linz85

I'm in hospital having been induced. Went for a growth scan and baby measured small so they wanted out :-/ has propess pessary last night at 9pm, started with period pains at 12, then progressively getting worse till contractions every few minutes now (7am) in tired lol but couldn't sleep. 

Hope everyone is well as can be xxx


----------



## dani_tinks

Aw best of luck Linz, hope it isn't much longer for you xx

My due date today and i'm done in. Two weeks of tightenings that have led no where and my pelvis feel completely broken :(. Midwife this afternoon and she'll be informed of all my concerns ;) xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Good luck linz xx


----------



## babyjan

linz85 said:


> I'm in hospital having been induced. Went for a growth scan and baby measured small so they wanted out :-/ has propess pessary last night at 9pm, started with period pains at 12, then progressively getting worse till contractions every few minutes now (7am) in tired lol but couldn't sleep.
> 
> Hope everyone is well as can be xxx

Wishing you all the best x


----------



## Powell130

Good luck Linz!!


----------



## hal423

Yay - good luck!!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

A heartfelt congratulations Cheerios!!! Wonderful news! :wohoo: So thrilled for you!

Wishing you all the very best of luck Linz! I hope your delivery goes smoothly :hugs:

I just realised that I forgot to update this thread with my baby news! Lol :dohh: My twins arrived on Easter Sunday (27 March) - Lily Rose & Lewis James - both weighing in at 5lbs 9oz! Everything is going great now we are all at home :cloud9: I feel very blessed! xx


----------



## Powell130

Oh congrats Jonesbaby!!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats Jones!


----------



## linz85

Congrats Jonesbaby! Lovely news! 

Afm: 

Eryne Rose Barrie born at 10:46 weighing 6lb 6oz &#55357;&#56842; waters broken at 9:40pm and was 3cm dilated. Half hour later I was pushing lol. She wasn't waiting around, she came out very fast, didn't even have time for antibiotics for gbs to kick in :-/ xx


----------



## Powell130

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Powell130

The April babies are rolling in now! This makes me happy :happydance:


----------



## Misscalais

linz85 said:


> Congrats Jonesbaby! Lovely news!
> 
> Afm:
> 
> Eryne Rose Barrie born at 10:46 weighing 6lb 6oz &#55357;&#56842; waters broken at 9:40pm and was 3cm dilated. Half hour later I was pushing lol. She wasn't waiting around, she came out very fast, didn't even have time for antibiotics for gbs to kick in :-/ xx

Congratulations!! Do they just do extra monitoring on bub seems she didn't get the antibiotics?


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats linz!


----------



## No Doubt

Macaiah Israel was born at 4:03pm weighing 6lb 15oz, measuring 18.5in long. We are all doing fine and the labor and delivery went great.


----------



## Powell130

:happydance:


----------



## Powell130

AFM - had my 38 week appt this morning and left pissed off. My doc offered elective induction at 39 weeks and when I said definitely not he said he's not gonna let me go past 41 weeks. Kiss my ass. They are gonna get mad if I make it to 41 because I'm still gonna refuse. There's no medical reason to induce so why do it?! To make it easier on them so it's scheduled? No thank you. If I haven't went on my own by then it's because he's not ready to come out. I had a whole list of questions to ask but didn't even get into that because I was mad. Ugh. I miss my midwife 
On the bright side I'm 2CM now and 70% effaced and baby is slowly moving down. At the hospital Tuesday I was 1CM and 50% so while I hope he stays in til at least 39 weeks I want him to come before 41 so I don't have to fight with them about an unnecessary induction!


----------



## No Doubt

That's crappy, but sounds like baby is taking care of things in there and you hopefully won't even get to 41 weeks and have to argue. Fxd for you.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

A huge congratulations Linz! So delighted to hear the good news! Enjoy this special time together :yipee: :wohoo:

I hope all is well with everyone else! :hugs:

xx


----------



## babyjan

Just updating this thread 

My baby boy arrived yesterday 7/4/16 at at 1.44pm! Went into hospital around 3:30am after waking and finding bright blood leaking into the bed and on my clothes, once in toilet the blood developed into a bloody show... It was really scary waking and OH was panicking but I remained calm... While getting ready I was having painful contractions and once I got to the hospital I was 3cm but was told o could stay as second baby and things could develops fast! Thank god as I was desperate for painful relief! 

The ward was super busy but to quickly round things up for now.... He was born in the natural birthing centre (with all my worries and fears everyone is super surprised and even me lol) I used only gas and air which didn't do much but just distract me a lil! My waters were broken by midwife 11 something I think.. Once I began pushing extra midwife had to come in... I had 3 lovely ladies to began with but baby heart rate was down for 8 mins! They were very concerned and literally had to scream at me to push as hard as I could whilst holding my legs back! I was given the Episiomty which helped him out... He came out not breathing which was the scariest few seconds of my life! He was in shock especially with his heart rate down but I'm so pleased my lil man is here safe and sound! 

I was also discharged the same day lol... Really pleased as I could return home to be with my son :)

That was the most I could type out for now whilst baby laying on me... His not even feeding and hasn't latched onto my breast in ages! He just falls asleep on me and isn't even opening mouth :|

Can't wait for more births ladies and to to see who's next! congratulations to linz and no doubt x


----------



## Jonesbaby19

A huge congratulations No Doubt! Amazing news! :wohoo: So glad your labour and delivery went so well! Wonderful news! :yipee: 

Enjoy this special time Hun xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

babyjan said:


> Just updating this thread
> 
> My baby boy arrived yesterday 7/4/16 at at 1.45pm! Went into hospital around 3:30am after waking and finding bright blood leaking into the bed and on my clothes, once in toilet the blood developed into a bloody show... It was really scary waking and OH was panicking but I remained calm... While getting ready I was having painful contractions and once I got to the hospital I was 3cm but was told o could stay as second baby and things could develops fast! Thank god as I was desperate for painful relief!
> 
> The ward was super busy but to quickly round things up for now.... He was born in the natural birthing centre (with all my worries and fears everyone is super surprised and even me lol) I used only gas and air which didn't do much but just distract me a lil! My waters were broken by midwife 11 something I think.. Once I began pushing extra midwife had to come in... I had 3 lovely ladies to began with but baby heart rate was down for 8 mins! They were very concerned and literally had to scream at me to push as hard as I could whilst holding my legs back! I was given the Episiomty which helped him out... He came out not breathing which was the scariest few seconds of my life! He was in shock especially with his heart rate down but I'm so pleased my lil man is here safe and sound!
> 
> I was also discharged the same day lol... Really pleased as I could return home to be with my son :)
> 
> That was the most I could type out for now whilst baby laying on me... His not even feeding and hasn't latched onto my breast in ages! He just falls asleep on me and isn't even opening mouth :|
> 
> Can't wait for more births ladies and to to see who's next! congratulations to jinx and no doubt x

Great update Hun! So glad you could return home with your son! Hope he latches again soon. Enjoy the countless snuggles and hope you get some well deserved rest. Congrats again xx


----------



## dani_tinks

Congrats Linz, No doubt & babyjan, so happy for you :) xx


----------



## Misscalais

I forgot to update on here.
I had my little girl on the 9th!
1.5 hour labour :shock: i did have random mild contractions throughout the day once or so every few hours. I went to bed with mild cramps and then all of a sudden it was very, very intense and im so glad i didn't hold off going to the hospital as i was 7cm. 
Shes a little slice of heaven.


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats!


----------



## cheerios

Congrats Misscalais!!! You must be over the moon to have your first girl after 3 boys!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congrats misscalais x


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks ladies! 

Cheerios it honestly still hasn't sunk in lol i keep calling her him and this morning i called her little Mr :dohh: its really wonderful to have her here. The boys just think shes the bees knees and love having a sister.


----------



## Kuji

I need to update here as well! 

I had my son on April 8th through induction. I had a very healthy pregnancy all the way through until around 35 or 36 weeks along when my blood pressure rose. Also there was proteins in my urine which was confirmed to be preeclamsia days later. 

Once I was confirmed full term the induction started at 37+2 weeks along. I was already 1 1/2cm dilated and 70% effaced but my cervix still needed work so I had a cervical ripening on the night of April 7th which is where contractions also started. By morning I was 3cm dilated and was started on pitosin around 10am. I unfortunately only lasted to 4cm without the epidural due to being in such intense pain.. I was hoping for a drug free birth but I guess it wasn't meant that time :( 

After the epidural is when things went downhill. I was 9 1/2cm dilated, ready to push but was ignored by nurses and doctors. Most of them were on lunch break which of course really pissed off my family since I was there in pain and really needing to push!!! Once the doctor did arrive, I was fully dilated and definitely ready to go! So around 7:40pm I was finally allowed to push! 

Baby Gabriel arrived in the world at 9:04pm looking so perfect and gorgeous! :cloud9: 

But I didn't get to enjoy him very long as I was in even more severe pain than the labour was as they stitched up tears and then pressed heavily on my belly to remove medium sized blood clots. They pushed so hard that my belly was bruised afterwards.... I had lost a large amount of blood and was anemic. Oh but I wish the pain ended there! I couldn't pee for many hours and just sitting up straight made my head spin so bad that I felt like I would pass out. The nurses said that I HAD to pee or else my bladder would get too large and cause more clots to happen. The nurse that night was horrible and in my opinion very cruel :( She didn't care about me at all so long as she could get her job done when putting in the urinary catheter. She said I had too many injuries and was literally just shoving it wherever and in my wounds.... I was screaming loudly and crying, begging her stop after her third time. Thankfully she did. Later that day another and much kinder nurse came in and had to do it. Although incredibly painful anyway, she made me feel like she cared about the way I felt and actually got the catheter in the first shot. 

So let me just say that I am not exaggerating when I say that I rather go through labour and pushing out my son a second time than have to go through the after birth pain again :( 

In good news though, baby Gabriel is doing great! He was born at 9:04pm weighing 6lbs15oz and was 18 7/8in long! He's been feeding pretty well too, taking the breast like a champ! :)
 



Attached Files:







12961546_10156830098680078_8267220444094861499_n.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7









12987182_10156830096890078_168955928787935134_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6









12928254_10156830097175078_1334567964304417818_n.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jtink28

kuji, that sounds like a terrible experience!! :( i'm so sorry! I had a c-section, and while not ideal, the nurses and doctors were amazing, and i had the absolute best care. they were so loving and tender and kind and i feel lucky to have had that. such a shame that nurses will be cruel and mean when they have an opportunity to help you. but glad that all is well now! aren't our babies heaven??


----------



## cheerios

Kuji - I had to cringe while reading your birth story and how badly u were in pain and how badly u were treated by the nurses. :( So horrible. I had a similar nurse experience with my 1st son too. I had an unplanned C-section so I had to have twice-daily injections to prevent blood clots. This insensitve nurse just jabbed me in my legs first thing in the morning, without even giving me time to wake up. And oh boy, those thrombosis jabs hurt SO badly! I got a bruise for every-single-jab! 

I wish u a speedy recovery!!!! Giving birth can be so tough on the body!


----------



## cheerios

Misscalais said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Cheerios it honestly still hasn't sunk in lol i keep calling her him and this morning i called her little Mr :dohh: its really wonderful to have her here. The boys just think shes the bees knees and love having a sister.

SO happy for you!!! And I can totally imagine that you're so used to using "boy", "he" and all the masculine terms! 

What's "bees knees"?


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats Jan and Kuji. So sorry you had that experience Kuji.


----------



## Kuji

jtink- I'm happy you had a good experience though, it's what matters! I definitely wouldn't wish what I went through on anybody. 

And they are. I'm already so in love with him :cloud9: I love my little man! 

Cherios- Omg that's awful!!! I would be in complete shock if anything was done to me while I wasn't even fully conscious yet! I'm definitely sorry that happened to you. 

Thank you! So far I'm feeling a lot better. I'm just happy to be home with my little man and everyday I'm slowly getting better. 

No Doubt- Thank you. <3


----------



## babyjan

No Doubt said:


> Congrats Jan and Kuji. So sorry you had that experience Kuji.

I'm sure we had same due date and now our babies share birthday! Congratulations :) 

Kuji I'm so sorry you had such an awful experience! Glad your both doing ok x


----------



## linz85

Sorry for not replying. Had a mad few days when I had Eryne.

Yes we had to stay in for 12 hours after the birth for monitoring anyway with or without the antibiotics due to the GBS. With my labour only being 1 hour 5 mins, the antibiotics they had given me, hadn't gotten into my system.

Baby was given the antibiotics anyway and had to have them every 12 hours for 48 hours, Eryne was found to have an infection so I was happy for her to have them. We spent 4 days in hospital in total. She's jaundice and really sleepy. I'm really struggling to wake her for feeds. I have to strip her nudey to get her to wake up. Her weight has dropped to 5lb 13oz so were being reviewed every two days until her weight starts to increase. But other than that, she's a perfect baby, she's fitted in so well with our other two girls and I can't imagine her not here now. 

Congrats to all you lovely ladies who have also had your bundle/s of joy :) Sorry about the poor birth care too Kuji :( 


xxx


----------



## Misscalais

cheerios said:


> SO happy for you!!! And I can totally imagine that you're so used to using "boy", "he" and all the masculine terms!
> 
> What's "bees knees"?

Thank :)
Oh its just a quote that basically means all things wonderful lol


----------



## cheerios

It's been so quiet here lately. Any new babies?? 

Congrats Lin85 for your little girl, Eryne!!! Hope she puts on more weight now. My boy Liam also had some jaundice but he's fine now.... He slept a lot too... But as long as you can get her to wake up and feed, that's the most important thing.


----------



## jtink28

Any new babies? Can't believe mine is almost 2 weeks old!! :(


----------



## Powell130

No baby over here!!


----------



## dani_tinks

Hey ladies, just popping in to say my daughter Esme was born Weds 13th April after a 5 hr labour (induced due to rfm) at 9:35pm weighing a dinky 7lbs 2oz. She's a absolute dream.




Spoiler
Birth story 

Day assessment unit half 10 on Wednesday 13th April for third lot of rfm. Monitored baby's heartbeat and took swabs from neck of womb to check for leaking waters. All was fine, but registrar had spoken to the consultant about me and it was decided I should be induced that day. 
Was given a bed on the ward where they monitored baby again and checked my cervix. Baby's head was low and I think it was said cervix was a little soft but did need work. 
Propess inserted around 3:30pm. An hour later I started to have cramps in my back which I thought maybe meant I needed a poo. I went to have one but the pains were still there. Mum was with me and suggested we went for a walk which we did but we didn't go far cus I was very uncomfortable. Around 5pm pains were getting intense and lasting around 40 seconds and coming every 10 mins. Matthew took me for a walk but I kept stopping to breath through them. Back on the ward and they just kept getting more and more intense. I was beginning to panic. We didn't realise I was in labour at all and thought how the hell will I cope when I am! Midwife came and gave me paracetamol and dihydrocodeine. Made me feel sleepy but didn't really take anything away from the pain! She felt my tummy as I was in pain and confirmed they were indeed contractions, and good ones at that! She commended me for my breathing and said we need to get a cannula in my hand for iv anti b's because of group b strep but my veins were rubbish I guess from all the gripping I was doing!! Whilst they were faffing about with that my waters popped and broke! I lost all control of the pain then as baby's head was coming! She examined me between a contraction and I was 9cm dilated and the panic was on to get me a bed on delivery! Kept being told not to push ! The fetched the gas and air and wheeled me up to delivery. I had to walk from the door to the bed with a head coming out! Most pain I've ever been in! Started pushing straight away and used the gas and air to control my breathing between the contractions. She was out within 15 mins of pushing. Born 9:35pm 13th April. Tiny 1st degree tear and a few grazes but no stitches needed!


----------



## babyjan

jtink28 said:


> Any new babies? Can't believe mine is almost 2 weeks old!! :(

I know :( mine is 10 days and I just can't believe how much time if flying!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi everyone, thought I'd let you all know my son was born on the 1st of April after a quick induction at 39+2 weeks. 
Weighing in at 8pound5 and 57cm long :) 
Ended up in surgery after hemorrhaging, thankfully all turned out ok. Didn't get to officially meet my son until 5 hours after he was born though :(


----------



## crazy4baby09

Just wanted to update that my little girl was born on April 19th weighing 8lbs, 21 inches long. We were able to come home yesterday. I hope the rest of you ladies have you littles soon!


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations wantingbubba & crazy x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hi guys had my baby boy on the 16th April after a very short labour a waterbirth. It was a very intense painful labour but all went well with no stitches etc. He weighed 7lb 12oz and is an absolute dream and taken to the breast so well. Xx


----------



## No Doubt

It's gone quiet in here. Any new babies to report?


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm still waiting. I don't write a lot but I do read everything :) I think we are starting to wrap things up. Seems like time has flown


----------



## babyjan

Where's cntrygrl?


----------



## crazy4baby09

Are there any ladies still waiting to have their babies?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im still waiting :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

Any signs of labor?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nope. I've had three sweeps. I'm 4cm and 60% but no real contractions


----------



## linz85

Hope it wont be too long! xxx


----------



## jjbubbles28

I've been Mia, but was hospitalized for preterm contractions, put on strict bed rest and procardia at 27 weeks. After stopping meds at 35 weeks I gave birth naturally almost 5 weeks premature. Baby Gabriel is well with some minor complications. Currently 8 1/2 weeks with severe reflux.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Temperence was born at 12:51 pm. 8lb8oz 20 in labor was 4 and a half hours start to finish.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Congratulations jjbubbles! I'm glad that you and little one are doing well! Congratulations mommyof2peas! Wow that was a quick labor!


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats ladies!


----------



## Kuji

jjbubbles28 said:


> I've been Mia, but was hospitalized for preterm contractions, put on strict bed rest and procardia at 27 weeks. After stopping meds at 35 weeks I gave birth naturally almost 5 weeks premature. Baby Gabriel is well with some minor complications. Currently 8 1/2 weeks with severe reflux.

Congrats! :D I also named my little man Gabriel <3


----------



## jjbubbles28

Congrats ladies. Kuji, great pick lol


----------



## Kuji

Haha thanks! I love the faces he makes!


----------



## jjbubbles28

Hes beautiful!


----------

